# CONNECTIONS 4 #47



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

As most of you know I am a member rock Choir. Last weekend over 100 members from our area went to Switzerland to sing at a festival. They also sang at the church where our choir leader's family worship. Their performance is on Utube. Type in. SOMEONE LIKE YOU WOHBEN SWITZERLAND. hope you enjoy it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi chrissy...... I've not knitted today, but maybe tomorrow....I'm going to g mail my DS and then watch my TV.....have a great night x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 3:32 pm EST and 20'C (68'F) and raining tons. 
Hundreds of student accounts to be disabled today, kept me busy all morning. 
I brought my knitting to work, as I wasn't sure what I was doing today, but it has sat in the corner all morning. I had 8 rows of lace to tink back. It is a 34 row repeat and the lifeline is about 20 rows back so tink, tink, tink. I missed the plain row between the lace, twice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to over 60's today. I won....2 pkts of biscuits. 80 tea bags and £20......Not bad eh? My tab;le and me were talking about death!!!!...they were telling me how their husbands died...I changed the subject.
> 
> I could hear a tiny, tiny, little squek and it was getting on my nerves, I mean, when you play for a £1 a line you have to have your wits about you. I sked my friend if she could hear it, she could, it was her hearing aid...it was diving me insane.
> 
> GS2 has gone to school today and doesnt like his new timetable. I still havent spoken to GS1...he seems to be only doing half a day....I'll find out more tomorrow. We are going up to see them. GS2 has a Duke of Edinburghs meeting after school, so I dont know what time we'll be picking him up.


You wouldn't like mum's hearing aids. They squeal every time her hair comes near her ears.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! The school 'guidelines' say that children with shingles have to attend school provided the rash is not weeping ( bleurghh) or uncovered. As it is around her hips, it shouldn't be on show and DD thinks she will miss out on a lot of stuff if she misses the first couple of days back at school. It is connected to the rash she gets under her eye sometimes and the dr at the hospital says that if it keeps recurring, she may need tests to check that her immune system is functioning ok
> So, tea and biscuits round at yours then and we could play bingo for the 20 quid!!! xxxxx


Oh dear. Reoccurring rash is not nice. The last time I got poison ivy that was weeping I lathered it up with calamine lotion and taped a puppy training pad around it. That was the only way not to get the calamine lotion on everything.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, nothing much planned for today. I've started knittinga cardigan for me and finished the one for the baby, so I might just sit and knit today.
> 
> Love and hugs to everyone.


Pretty. I like the spring colour trim.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you had a good outing. Do you know that the Tall ships will be in Woolwich this weekend? They are going up & down the Thames.


A tall ship came to Port Hope once. It was so beautiful. Until it got stuck on the sand bar at the mouth of our harbor. Then they had to wait for the coast guard boat to come and haul them off.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, sorry to hear Liv is poorly, do hope she gets better quickly.
> 
> Do you realize 4 weeks today we will nearly be in America :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a lovely day visiting the chateau at Samaur. It's built on a high rock above the town, very dramatic.
> The weather has been quite hot today. Hope you are all ok.


Look at all those steps.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to over 60's today. I won....2 pkts of biscuits. 80 tea bags and £20......Not bad eh? My tab;le and me were talking about death!!!!...they were telling me how their husbands died...I changed the subject.
> 
> I could hear a tiny, tiny, little squek and it was getting on my nerves, I mean, when you play for a £1 a line you have to have your wits about you. I sked my friend if she could hear it, she could, it was her hearing aid...it was diving me insane.
> 
> GS2 has gone to school today and doesnt like his new timetable. I still havent spoken to GS1...he seems to be only doing half a day....I'll find out more tomorrow. We are going up to see them. GS2 has a Duke of Edinburghs meeting after school, so I dont know what time we'll be picking him up.


Well done on your winnings!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a really lazy day today, picked some blackberries, finished the fronts of my cardigan and stRted the back. Watchec DS and Mr P fly model arroplanes, p, ayed with GS3 and the dogs and had a couple of glasses of wine. It's been another lovely day.


Sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've had a busy day with all 3 of my GSs, back to school for DD 1. So DD2 & I were in charge. They were so noisy! Had to go for my Diabetic blood tests today & they couldn't get any blood, due to not drinking enough. I finally got my appt to see the consultant for my back, it's next Wednesday so I shall soon know what's going to happen. I'm off to knit, DD has asked me to knit some things for her friend's baby.


Truly busy day for you today! Great you got your back appointment made. Will be interesting to hear what the doctor has to say.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I went to over 60's today. I won....2 pkts of biscuits. 80 tea bags and £20......Not bad eh? My tab;le and me were talking about death!!!!...they were telling me how their husbands died...I changed the subject.
> 
> I could hear a tiny, tiny, little squek and it was getting on my nerves, I mean, when you play for a £1 a line you have to have your wits about you. I sked my friend if she could hear it, she could, it was her hearing aid...it was diving me insane.
> 
> GS2 has gone to school today and doesnt like his new timetable. I still havent spoken to GS1...he seems to be only doing half a day....I'll find out more tomorrow. We are going up to see them. GS2 has a Duke of Edinburghs meeting after school, so I dont know what time we'll be picking him up.


Hi GS, Lucky you strikes again, now you can eat biscuits with your tea! I had to laugh about your friend's hearing aid. My dad used to wear one which never fitted properly, we were always shouting still him to get it sorted. I always think of him when I hear squeaky aids, I hear a lot when I do my voluntary job!
Hope your body has got its clock ok now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just noticed that it is time for me to go. Have to dig out an umbrella.
Talk to you later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just noticed that it is time for me to go. Have to dig out an umbrella.
> Talk to you later.


Try to stay dry!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oh dear. Reoccurring rash is not nice. The last time I got poison ivy that was weeping I lathered it up with calamine lotion and taped a puppy training pad around it. That was the only way not to get the calamine lotion on everything.


....and a pretty picture you looked, I bet!! Great idea though, wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello riends. Have felt crappy all day with RA joint pain. my planned day was a bust.

GS congrats on all your winnings. I am the same with squaky hearing aids. Like some running their finger nails over a blackboard.

Purple souds like a lovely relaxing day you had.

Londy Oh dear, hope your little DGD heals quickly. It was good you got a doctor to look at her, and what troubles to get her medication. You are a terrific grandma.

Nitzi sorry you need to sit in the frog pond with your kniting, but I did almost the same myself.

Xiang have you finished the baby's first blanket. You are a very fast kniter.

Binky In my book you are still a saint.

Pam hope your weather is not rainey. Fall is here I am afraid. Summer sure went by fast.

Chrissy glad you will see the specialist very soon. Hopefully a treatment for relief of back pain will be made Keeping you in my thoughts. 

Girls need to take my shot now. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Purly sorry you are not feeling so good. Hope your shot gives you some relief. Take it easy. I'm just off to bed, have been knitting & catching up on some recorded TV. Have a good rest of your day. Night night. Hugs xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello riends. Have felt crappy all day with RA joint pain. my planned day was a bust.
> 
> GS congrats on all your winnings. I am the same with squaky hearing aids. Like some running their finger nails over a blackboard.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm so sorry, Purly. It was ok here today except for a relatively short downpour a bit ago. It's supposed to be dry starting tomorrow for the next several days, so mot too bad. Still need to get that weeding done, though. This week hopefully! I've really been procrastinating on it!! Sending gentle and healing hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Xiang have you finished the baby's first blanket. You are a very fast kniter.
> .


Not yet Purly, I am half way through the first one, but have begun the second one. I have to stop looming for a while, so that I can finish the blanket in time for the arrival of the babies. I am not a fast knitter now, I used to be; still am if I don't get distracted, but I also get very tired while knitting. It does take me longer to knit an item now 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am now going to knit some of the first blanket, I am hoping to finish it in the next week, or so. &#128528;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Ive quite a bit to do today and then I'm going up to see the boys and DIL. Havent heard from DS but they say he is fine, and thats all I'm bothered about. I may get on later, have a great day/night!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello friends. Have felt crappy all day with RA joint pain. my planned day was a bust.
> Londy Oh dear, hope your little DGD heals quickly. It was good you got a doctor to look at her, and what troubles to get her medication. You are a terrific grandma.
> 
> Hi dear, so sorry your hands are giving you such pain. Do you find it is worse when you are tired or stressed? I only ask because you have had so much on your plate recently that it may be your body just saying "STOP"!! Hope the shot does its stuff and you feel loads better soon!
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purly sorry you are not feeling so good. Hope your shot gives you some relief. Take it easy. I'm just off to bed, have been knitting & catching up on some recorded TV. Have a good rest of your day. Night night. Hugs xxx


Hope you had a good night's rest.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry, Purly. It was ok here today except for a relatively short downpour a bit ago. It's supposed to be dry starting tomorrow for the next several days, so mot too bad. Still need to get that weeding done, though. This week hopefully! I've really been procrastinating on it!! Sending gentle and healing hugs to you. xxxooo


We need to weed out our weeds. DH keeps saying he will get to it as the weeds keeping getting higher.lol


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Not yet Purly, I am half way through the first one, but have begun the second one. I have to stop looming for a while, so that I can finish the blanket in time for the arrival of the babies. I am not a fast knitter now, I used to be; still am if I don't get distracted, but I also get very tired while knitting. It does take me longer to knit an item now 😕


I still think you are a fast knitter. I used to be fast, but now a tortise could run circles around me. You do a lovely job on all your projects. Love the colors you chose for the blankets.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive quite a bit to do today and then I'm going up to see the boys and DIL. Havent heard from DS but they say he is fine, and thats all I'm bothered about. I may get on later, have a great day/night!


Don't go rushing around now dear. It will all get done in time.Glad DS is well. Let us know how the boys like their new schools.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends. Have felt crappy all day with RA joint pain. my planned day was a bust.
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls from a sunny Erie. Can tell fall is coming. Can smell it in the air.Laying on the couch. Have a slight headache and feel out of sorts. will feel better soon.Nothing much planned for today. Hope all is well for everyone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> We need to weed out our weeds. DH keeps saying he will get to it as the weeds keeping getting higher.lol


Hi, hope you are feeling better a little better now. You must look after yourself I want you over here next year so we can meet up! Don't worry about the weeds, my DD who did a Garden Design Degree says weeds are only plants in the wrong place. Anyway if you leave them to grow higher you don't have to bend down so far to pull them out! That's my opinion anyway! Lol. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Me again. I noticed on the KP this morning that the famous Top down cardigan has now got sleeves, it's a really easy thus cardi to knit.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Londy. I am in this pickle with my RA and it is all my fault. When I take my shot alot of the time I get brain fog and I refuse to drive when I am like that so I did not take my shot for almost 3 weeks in a row.I drove over 3,000 miles this trip. Also all the packing and lifting certainly had a big impact on this flare up. It is not just my hands but just about every joint in my body is affected. I have learned my lesson that is for sure and the doctor will probably be very upset with me.


Oh Purly that is alot and all the more reason you and DH should settle in one place, hope it eases up soon lots of hugs((())))


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Londy. I am in this pickle with my RA and it is all my fault. When I take my shot alot of the time I get brain fog and I refuse to drive when I am like that so I did not take my shot for almost 3 weeks in a row.I drove over 3,000 miles this trip. Also all the packing and lifting certainly had a big impact on this flare up. It is not just my hands but just about every joint in my body is affected. I have learned my lesson that is for sure and the doctor will probably be very upset with me.


Even sorrier you are hurting all over dear, I hear what you say about learning your lesson but you are a woman like the rest of us and if something needs doing, you get right on and do it. Time to start trying to put yourself in a more prominent position!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Me again. I noticed on the KP this morning that the famous Top down cardigan has now got sleeves, it's a really easy thus cardi to knit.


....and comes out wonderfully every time!! How are you Chris? Must have a get together soon!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from a sunny Erie. Can tell fall is coming. Can smell it in the air.Laying on the couch. Have a slight headache and feel out of sorts. will feel better soon.Nothing much planned for today. Hope all is well for everyone.


Fall is definitely on its way the leaves are falling off the trees already even though we have had alot of rain and temps in the 90's


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just come back from lunch and the cinema with DH, saw a film called Lucy which we wouldn't have bothered seeing if we had seen the trailers, most bizarre but with clever special effects!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Fall is definitely on its way the leaves are falling off the trees already even though we have had alot of rain and temps in the 90's


Same here, the leaves are turning rapidly and lots are falling (Is _that_ why you call it Fall??!!) We hear we are having a heat wave in November!! The world's gone mad!!!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Same here, the leaves are turning rapidly and lots are falling (Is _that_ why you call it Fall??!!) We hear we are having a heat wave in November!! The world's gone mad!!!! xxxxx


I'm pretty sure, clever aren't we :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm pretty sure, clever aren't we :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


and yes the world has gone mad


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a little cooler Southern Indiana, still have not been able to knit or get to the dentist, oh well still haven't decided if it is the tooth or an earache can't seem to pinpoint the problem....have a ton of stuff to get the kids through in school today as they did not accomplish much yesterday at all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello ladies. Have not been in long. It was the first day with the new class. At the moment I am saying they are a nice bunch. I will leave it a while before I make a firmer statement about them. Feeling really tired so will hit the sack early tonight.

Purly I am sorry to hear you are not in a good way. Take good care of your self.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies. Have not been in long. It was the first day with the new class. At the moment I am saying they are a nice bunch. I will leave it a while before I make a firmer statement about them. Feeling really tired so will hit the sack early tonight.
> 
> Purly I am sorry to hear you are not in a good way. Take good care of your self.


Get some rest for tomorrow. Glad the class is starting out good!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm pretty sure, clever aren't we :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a little cooler Southern Indiana, still have not been able to knit or get to the dentist, oh well still haven't decided if it is the tooth or an earache can't seem to pinpoint the problem....have a ton of stuff to get the kids through in school today as they did not accomplish much yesterday at all.


Oh, big, healing, cheering-up hugs coming your way dear, hope they work!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies. Have not been in long. It was the first day with the new class. At the moment I am saying they are a nice bunch. I will leave it a while before I make a firmer statement about them. Feeling really tired so will hit the sack early tonight.
> 
> Purly I am sorry to hear you are not in a good way. Take good care of your self.


Well done, first day gone, cross it off the calendar, you survived!!!!  xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

14 pages to catch up! Back later...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang you are probably done with all your knitting projects for the babies by now How are the dragons going??? ictures please.
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just arrived home from a nice couple of days away, took a very long way home through the countryside. I refused to let Bill drive on the M25 home as it was horrendous when we went down. I'm now going to catch up. Hope Saxy is having fun in her caravan & sees all the air display.


I did. Lots of planes, but far too much to do. I took the money at the 'NAAFI' tent. On Saturday it started wet, so they tucked me back just inside the tent where I could not move from behind the table. The queue never stopped. A lot later I remarked that I could no longer feel my derriere, so they let me out and someone took over. I looked at the clock and had been sat there for 8 hours solid! No wonder I had a numb bum! On Sunday I insisted on getting up occasionally. The display was great though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FUN! I used to be a pretty good trap shooter but never was a hunter. Love the we're rickets. Have they ever tried the Mento candies in the liter of Coke? Quite the volcano.


My boys used to love doing that. Waste of coke though.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, first day gone, cross it off the calendar, you survived!!!!  xxx


Yep! I came out the other side


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 14 pages to catch up! Back later...


Yes, I haven't seen you for a while, how did the weekend go?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone hope your day is going well. I have just been out with my DD & Little O. She saw a cupboard for sale very cheap to we went to look at it they also had a toy fire engine. O loves fire engines. The cupboard was great and will soon be revamped. The fire engine was well played with but you should of seem O's face, he said "wow grandma!" The fire engine is now being ridden round the garden by a very excited little boy. The amazing thing it only cost 50p. Which is an absolute bargain. I said I would buy it for his birthday next week! ( only joking)


Wow Grandma indeed! A Fire engine for himself.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have actually been knitting today, and enjoying it. This could be my turn around. We went to s and b and I got caught up with the gossip I'd missed! Apart from that not much has happened.
> 
> GS 1 did college today, and no one can get much information out of him because he came in and went to sleep in his bed! He's not used to getting up early now. DIL went to school but their children don't start until Wednesday, which is her day off. GS2 goes back to school tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Fibber! You love babies. Your DH is enjoying his little washer as much as Oscar is his fire engine! Bless the little boys.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a lovely day visiting the chateau at Samaur. It's built on a high rock above the town, very dramatic.
> The weather has been quite hot today. Hope you are all ok.


Strangely I quite like that car.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, nothing much planned for today. I've started knittinga cardigan for me and finished the one for the baby, so I might just sit and knit today.
> 
> Love and hugs to everyone.


that is so pretty.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yes, I haven't seen you for a while, how did the weekend go?


Very tiring. But fun.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

After having to get up at 6.30 for six mornings in a row, and rediscovering what mornings are like: You can have them! I could sleep for a month; I am so exhausted. I probably have to get up again tomorrow morning to run Alan back to the Airport. I think everything is cleared off the airfield now, but he has a landrover there which needs to come home when he has finished.The Airshow 'Bigwigs' who are directors of the Airshow company (for tax purposes) are very 'them and us' with those doing the work. This gave me one magic moment. They never come near the 'NAAFI' if they can help it; they have special lunches in the Executive tent with the County Posh. The High Sheriff insisted on visiting the 'NAAFI' so they brought him and his wife over. They said he had come to thank us for all our work, but, when he saw me I got a real bear-hug from him. He then explained that he knew all about the wonderful 'NAAFI' through Armed Forces Weekend, which was a wonderful event well run by me and DH.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from my last day in France. Went out for a lovely lunch with tbe family. When we got back we flew some model aeroplanes in the field. The dogs tbought this was a good game. GF took me to a lovely wool shop and I just HAD to buy some lovely French wool. One lot I bought had flax in it. (it usd to be grown locally).
Going yo have an early night as it will be a long day tomorrow. Got plenty of knitti g to do on the boat.
cat h up with you all soon.

love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> After having to get up at 6.30 for six mornings in a row, and rediscovering what mornings are like: You can have them! I could sleep for a month; I am so exhausted. I probably have to get up again tomorrow morning to run Alan back to the Airport. I think everything is cleared off the airfield now, but he has a landrover there which needs to come home when he has finished.The Airshow 'Bigwigs' who are directors of the Airshow company (for tax purposes) are very 'them and us' with those doing the work. This gave me one magic moment. They never come near the 'NAAFI' if they can help it; they have special lunches in the Executive tent with the County Posh. The High Sheriff insisted on visiting the 'NAAFI' so they brought him and his wife over. They said he had come to thank us for all our work, but, when he saw me I got a real bear-hug from him. He then explained that he knew all about the wonderful 'NAAFI' through Armed Forces Weekend, which was a wonderful event well run by me and DH.


That is great that it was a successful event! And also great you got special recognition from the High Sheriff! Well deserved I might add!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from my last day in France. Went out for a lovely lunch with tbe family. When we got back we flew some model aeroplanes in the field. The dogs tbought this was a good game. GF took me to a lovely wool shop and I just HAD to buy some lovely French wool. One lot I bought had flax in it. (it usd to be grown locally).
> Going yo have an early night as it will be a long day tomorrow. Got plenty of knitti g to do on the boat.
> cat h up with you all soon.
> 
> love and hugs xxxxx


Safe travels, Purple. So glad you've had a great visit. Will be great to have you back! We've missed you!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, hope you are feeling better a little better now. You must look after yourself I want you over here next year so we can meet up! Don't worry about the weeds, my DD who did a Garden Design Degree says weeds are only plants in the wrong place. Anyway if you leave them to grow higher you don't have to bend down so far to pull them out! That's my opinion anyway! Lol. Xxx


Never thought about growing the weeds higher, great idea.LOL


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great that it was a successful event! And also great you got special recognition from the High Sheriff! Well deserved I might add!!!!


I concur, very well deserved.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Never thought about growing the weeds higher, great idea.LOL


I know. What a great idea! I've definitely got that going!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> After having to get up at 6.30 for six mornings in a row, and rediscovering what mornings are like: You can have them! I could sleep for a month; I am so exhausted. I probably have to get up again tomorrow morning to run Alan back to the Airport. I think everything is cleared off the airfield now, but he has a landrover there which needs to come home when he has finished.The Airshow 'Bigwigs' who are directors of the Airshow company (for tax purposes) are very 'them and us' with those doing the work. This gave me one magic moment. They never come near the 'NAAFI' if they can help it; they have special lunches in the Executive tent with the County Posh. The High Sheriff insisted on visiting the 'NAAFI' so they brought him and his wife over. They said he had come to thank us for all our work, but, when he saw me I got a real bear-hug from him. He then explained that he knew all about the wonderful 'NAAFI' through Armed Forces Weekend, which was a wonderful event well run by me and DH.


Nice one Saxy!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:



> Good evening from my last day in France. Went out for a lovely lunch with tbe family. When we got back we flew some model aeroplanes in the field. The dogs tbought this was a good game. GF took me to a lovely wool shop and I just HAD to buy some lovely French wool. One lot I bought had flax in it. (it usd to be grown locally).
> Going yo have an early night as it will be a long day tomorrow. Got plenty of knitti g to do on the boat.
> cat h up with you all soon.
> 
> love and hugs xxxxx


Safe and comfy journey home dear, hope to see you soon!! xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Polly, sounds like you a very popular lady!!!


No, but I wish I was ....I have kind friends. I'm just stressed to the max over the city coming to check my water meter. The house hasn't been lived. In an I don't want them to know because I'm afraid they will come and strip the wire and plumbing as has happened to nearby houses. My son helped me for two days to get rid of some things my mom or I had there. He's tired from t he Lyme desease and I'm tired from being old I have a fellow coming tomorrow early to take the things away. I'm just worried and over tired. I came home and the cookies I was expecting to snack on we're on the floor...dog got about ten ..small size. Soon told her off snd she was shaky which made me so upset. My good news is I found the bean seeds my mom saved from her garden before she died. They are a pulpy bean in a thick green pod. I hope they will grow next year. School is starting which makes me wish I was still teaching but how could I and take care of all this? I know that but still miss school opening ...it was so fun!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I sometimes wish I knew your email and then I could send you e cards from all of us.......no probs though if you don't, you must trust us by now though, don't you? I hope you had a really lovely birthday, we all think the world of you prolly. Xx


Thank you for you good wishes. I have always trusted you all..my son is very private in computer use...no Facebook or such. My birthday was nice because my friends asked me to lunch or dinner and my son was nice to me. It will never be as it was when hub and mom were here...I try to just be glad I had those good times with them. I'm glad you are here to chat. I'm in a down mood but with rest I'll feel better I think.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is a beautiful girl. Now what exactly is the purpose of a sorority? Is it necessary for the students to belong to one?


Absolutely not a necessity... and very expensive... but it does form life long contacts and the various Greek houses do many good projects, voulunteerism, there are stringent requirements on keeping up grades and conduct... a sisterhood on a very large campus, the chance to live in the house on campus her sophomore year... mentoring... oh, and some pretty great social events.... Turns out her hockey player suitor's mother was a member of the same sorority... Alpha Xi Delta. Now, if I could only figure out a way to come up with some spare money to help her out... I know this first semester is the most expensive and will take all her personal savings.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds like life is finally turning a corner for you Polls, and things are becoming bright & shiny again, I hope so anyway xx


I feel like my life is a roller coaster..up up up down down down. I'm just grateful for the ups. If I can get thru Friday..pray please. I am so worried.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang you are probably done with all your knitting projects for the babies by now How are the dragons going??? ictures please.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi all, just got back from our trip to the seaside, it was just lovely! The weather was gorgeous, very hot at times. We played in the rock pools, made sand castles, had hot dogs, saw a tall masted ship come in to the harbour and saw the Viking ship in Peg well bay. It started raining just as we left for home! Having a rest now!xx xx


What a great day. I love the tall ships but only can see them in person on the east coast... as far as I know.

We were totally lazy... Well, projects but none that were fun. We did go get pedestals for the front loading washer and dryer that I am bringing from mom's. Fire engine red machines on dark grey stands..... I really didn't want this type of machine, but feel my washer may be about to die and know we won't get a good price foe them in a sale.... This also required ripping out a shelf I really liked and I will need a step stool to reach the cabinets above now. The boys from the nursery took mine to mom's and then hers here and they also helped DH take out his car seat so he could put on new covers. Needless to say, that DH is not finished... so he took mom's car to work today...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, sorry not had time to catch up. Off to collect GS1 for the week end. Catch up with you later. Love and hugs.


You know how lucky you are to be there in person. I lovvve gardens.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't!!! We will adopt the usual British attitude of just getting on with life and hoping nothing happens!!!


I always say 'denial is my friend. ' my friend who faces life head on rolls her eyes at me...but that's how I get by. I must be a bit British


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have actually been knitting today, and enjoying it. This could be my turn around. We went to s and b and I got caught up with the gossip I'd missed! Apart from that not much has happened.
> 
> GS 1 did college today, and no one can get much information out of him because he came in and went to sleep in his bed! He's not used to getting up early now. DIL went to school but their children don't start until Wednesday, which is her day off. GS2 goes back to school tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You have inspired me to get off this darned machine and do a little knitting. I went to sit and stitch yesterday and found I did not have the needle to work on the scarf and the needle and new yarn I took to do a lap robe for our friend with cancer was not a gauge to my liking so got nothing accomplished.

Went straight from there to mom's. Well, she looks awful and I know she has not gone to hair appointment for 3 weeks. She doesn't think that lady "looks clean" and wants to go to Irma by my house. I am NOT driving over to get her and wait and take her back every week. It was fine when it we were all close together, but that is part of the reason she is there, so I don't have to do weekly things.... We did get some jewelry sorted

Can not believe that this is the second HS that had the air conditioning go out in the gym I was burning up and the girls were so hot, I was worried for them passing out. They sure are keeping the games exciting. 
d
DH and I went to a great old haunt fish place for dinner and then home to accomplish nothing yet again. I really need a swift kick. Today has been a total loss...

I have a couple friends coming to look at a few things at mom's on Friday... Oh, and have to take her for eye shot tomorrow. Sure wish I had some idea of what to ask for things and how much is OK to sell and still have estate people in... I have a new contact for that too but want to get all ther personal stuff out first... HELP!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Had a lovely day visiting the chateau at Samaur. It's built on a high rock above the town, very dramatic.
> The weather has been quite hot today. Hope you are all ok.


I must take a picture of the yellow one at mom's place with the license plate I KNIT. Surely that should be worth some extra points. GORGEOUS chateau.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, nothing much planned for today. I've started knittinga cardigan for me and finished the one for the baby, so I might just sit and knit today.
> 
> Love and hugs to everyone.


Cute little pocket and nice buttons too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. DH has told me that my new laptop will not be able to acept my e-mail address. BUT, hes working o it, with his own. My lap top is still wrapped up and if it doesnt work for me then it can stay there.....
> 
> Over 60's today. cant wait (Believe that if you must). Its a lovely sunny day here today.


I want to change services and that will require changing e-mail last letters... I wish I had bought a .com of my own. Then I would never have to change.... The guy that came to work on computer and TV really did nothing but write down some wire names, tell me I should go buy a separate router and drink beer. He really didn't help me out at all.... You should be able to use your same e-mail. Did you get the computer over here? Go to the store for or call for tech support..... if over there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just sat down after a really fraught morning! Liv slept in my bed with me and fidgeted all night so I started off with a fuzzy head. Liv has had a nasty rash around her hip and DD gave her Piriton but it didn't seem to help so I took her to my doctor this morning but they wouldn't see her as they weren't taking 'foreign' patients. So I took her up to the hospital and waited 2 hours to see the doctor who says it is shingles and gave her a prescription. I went to five pharmacies and they couldn't get it until tomorrow. Eventually I found one who could give her two pills then and there and would deliver the rest to DD's house this evening, good service, eh?!! Had to wait another 50 minutes while he got around to finding the pills though!! She was so good, spoke up nicely to everyone and told them what they needed to know. Fortunately, the shingles is not making her feel poorly!


Oh no..... Shingle can be very painful. Mom had the worst case the Dr. had ever seen and was on Gabapentin for over two years until I insisted she stop. I hope that Livey's will be very short lived.... You really were put through the wringer getting help for her.... What an ordeal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The little ones mom technically does not have a job but she does some work for her dad and she works from home so I really don't understand why she needs me to keep them all day everyday...........I do love the little ones....but....


She DOESN'T and I can't believe her parents let her foist the kids off on you as well. They all are USERS..... Hope there are extra wings waiting for you in heaven....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to over 60's today. I won....2 pkts of biscuits. 80 tea bags and £20......Not bad eh? My tab;le and me were talking about death!!!!...they were telling me how their husbands died...I changed the subject.
> 
> I could hear a tiny, tiny, little squek and it was getting on my nerves, I mean, when you play for a £1 a line you have to have your wits about you. I sked my friend if she could hear it, she could, it was her hearing aid...it was diving me insane.
> 
> GS2 has gone to school today and doesnt like his new timetable. I still havent spoken to GS1...he seems to be only doing half a day....I'll find out more tomorrow. We are going up to see them. GS2 has a Duke of Edinburghs meeting after school, so I dont know what time we'll be picking him up.


The kids at the game were stomping on the bleachers to encourage their team. I almost killed them. Not only the sound, but vibrations made my back hurt Hope we don't run into that again...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Poor Liv, I had shingles when I was 12, around my torso; it is very painful, if touched - and mine was irritated by my clothing all the time, until mum painted the area with nail polish, which made a protective barrier against the clothing


We did that for chiggers at camp....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, good idea! I was looking at the New Skin in the pharmacy today, I guess that would do the trick too?


I use that on my fingertips when I hand quilt... It stings like the dickens when they are all pricked up, but works great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> As most of you know I am a member rock Choir. Last weekend over 100 members from our area went to Switzerland to sing at a festival. They also sang at the church where our choir leader's family worship. Their performance is on Utube. Type in. SOMEONE LIKE YOU WOHBEN SWITZERLAND. hope you like it


Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Londy. I am in this pickle with my RA and it is all my fault. When I take my shot alot of the time I get brain fog and I refuse to drive when I am like that so I did not take my shot for almost 3 weeks in a row.I drove over 3,000 miles this trip. Also all the packing and lifting certainly had a big impact on this flare up. It is not just my hands but just about every joint in my body is affected. I have learned my lesson that is for sure and the doctor will probably be very upset with me.


I know that the side effects from the shot are not great, but you really must schedule a down day after each one and keep up with them. The price you pay for not doing it is just too high, no matter how busy your schedule. One more reason why I will be glad when you re settled in FL permanently.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> After having to get up at 6.30 for six mornings in a row, and rediscovering what mornings are like: You can have them! I could sleep for a month; I am so exhausted. I probably have to get up again tomorrow morning to run Alan back to the Airport. I think everything is cleared off the airfield now, but he has a landrover there which needs to come home when he has finished.The Airshow 'Bigwigs' who are directors of the Airshow company (for tax purposes) are very 'them and us' with those doing the work. This gave me one magic moment. They never come near the 'NAAFI' if they can help it; they have special lunches in the Executive tent with the County Posh. The High Sheriff insisted on visiting the 'NAAFI' so they brought him and his wife over. They said he had come to thank us for all our work, but, when he saw me I got a real bear-hug from him. He then explained that he knew all about the wonderful 'NAAFI' through Armed Forces Weekend, which was a wonderful event well run by me and DH.


So glad the High Sheriff gave you your just dues in front of all. You both do SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> No, but I wish I was ....I have kind friends. I'm just stressed to the max over the city coming to check my water meter. The house hasn't been lived. In an I don't want them to know because I'm afraid they will come and strip the wire and plumbing as has happened to nearby houses. My son helped me for two days to get rid of some things my mom or I had there. He's tired from t he Lyme desease and I'm tired from being old I have a fellow coming tomorrow early to take the things away. I'm just worried and over tired. I came home and the cookies I was expecting to snack on we're on the floor...dog got about ten ..small size. Soon told her off snd she was shaky which made me so upset. My good news is I found the bean seeds my mom saved from her garden before she died. They are a pulpy bean in a thick green pod. I hope they will grow next year. School is starting which makes me wish I was still teaching but how could I and take care of all this? I know that but still miss school opening ...it was so fun!


I respect your son's point of view. My brother will not use the Cloud or download anything, but has finally decided that e-mail is pretty much a necessity of life and can be used very safely... Just don't ever open something from someone you don't know and don't download things or sign up for lots of automatic e-mail ads.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and I WILL go to bed at a reasonable time and actually get some things done tomorrow before mom's eye shot..... Hate that it is right in the middle of the day... so really cuts into work time.... Fortunately, it is only every 3 months. STILL haven't called to get her toenails done.... That should be the first thing I do tomorrow.

Tried to order some Kollage 7" DP 3MM NEEDLES TONIGHT. almost IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND. tHE ONE PLACE (i THINK YARN pARADISE) HAs SOLD AND BECOME lOVEkNITTING AND THEY DON'T HAVE THE SAME THINGS.... tHE PLACE ON aMAZON WANTS AN ARM AND A LEG... i WILL HAVE YO LOOK FOR A FREE SHIPPING PLACE AND JUST ADDA FEW ITEMS. rEALLY WANT TOGET ON WITH THESE SOCKS AND AFRAID TO CHANGE NEEDLES... tHE SQUARES AND ROUNDS DO NOT KNIT EACTLY THE SAME. (Sorry, this Caps lock doesn't light up and I'm to lazy to retype.)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for you good wishes. I have always trusted you all..my son is very private in computer use...no Facebook or such. My birthday was nice because my friends asked me to lunch or dinner and my son was nice to me. It will never be as it was when hub and mom were here...I try to just be glad I had those good times with them. I'm glad you are here to chat. I'm in a down mood but with rest I'll feel better I think.


Absolutely, the 'black dog' always tries to bite me if I get too tired, it's a good excuse for spending hours on this laptop 'resting'! Take very good care of yourself, you know that's what your mom and DH would want!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. DH has gone to repair the brakes on The Truck, up at the kids. He could be out most of the day. Hes going with GS1 to the dentists, I expect they will tighten his brace. Didnt get back on yesterday because it was latish when I got home.

Have a safe journey home purple....missed you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You have inspired me to get off this darned machine and do a little knitting. I went to sit and stitch yesterday and found I did not have the needle to work on the scarf and the needle and new yarn I took to do a lap robe for our friend with cancer was not a gauge to my liking so got nothing accomplished.
> 
> Went straight from there to mom's. Well, she looks awful and I know she has not gone to hair appointment for 3 weeks. She doesn't think that lady "looks clean" and wants to go to Irma by my house. I am NOT driving over to get her and wait and take her back every week. It was fine when it we were all close together, but that is part of the reason she is there, so I don't have to do weekly things.... We did get some jewelry sorted
> 
> ...


Stay there, I'll be right over - I so wish!!!! See you soon hon, you just hang on in there!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I must take a picture of the yellow one at mom's place with the license plate I KNIT. Surely that should be worth some extra points. GORGEOUS chateau.


Brilliant!! I want that license plate!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You have inspired me to get off this darned machine and do a little knitting. I went to sit and stitch yesterday and found I did not have the needle to work on the scarf and the needle and new yarn I took to do a lap robe for our friend with cancer was not a gauge to my liking so got nothing accomplished.
> 
> Went straight from there to mom's. Well, she looks awful and I know she has not gone to hair appointment for 3 weeks. She doesn't think that lady "looks clean" and wants to go to Irma by my house. I am NOT driving over to get her and wait and take her back every week. It was fine when it we were all close together, but that is part of the reason she is there, so I don't have to do weekly things.... We did get some jewelry sorted
> 
> ...


I suppose there is no chance that the hairdresser she likes would visit your mum? She might even pick up some more clients while she is there?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from a sunny Erie. Can tell fall is coming. Can smell it in the air.Laying on the couch. Have a slight headache and feel out of sorts. will feel better soon.Nothing much planned for today. Hope all is well for everyone.


I wan to send you a big gentle hug......You dont deserve your joints hurting, you are too nice. We all love you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh no..... Shingle can be very painful. Mom had the worst case the Dr. had ever seen and was on Gabapentin for over two years until I insisted she stop. I hope that Livey's will be very short lived.... You really were put through the wringer getting help for her.... What an ordeal.


I was so lucky that Liv wasn't miserable, in fact was really good company and it was nice to be one on one for once while we waited. Can't remember what the doctor gave her but it is anti-viral and is the same as she is given for the viral thing that comes up round her eye from time to time. I am just hoping there is nothing wrong with her immune system.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Same here, the leaves are turning rapidly and lots are falling (Is _that_ why you call it Fall??!!) We hear we are having a heat wave in November!! The world's gone mad!!!! xxxxx


How can they tell what the weathers like in November? :roll: They cant even get the next day right.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The kids at the game were stomping on the bleachers to encourage their team. I almost killed them. Not only the sound, but vibrations made my back hurt Hope we don't run into that again...


I don't like that either, if you get someone in the cinema who kicks the back of your seat or keeps bouncing up and down so the whole row bounces, I get so *M A D*!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. DH has gone to repair the brakes on The Truck, up at the kids. He could be out most of the day. Hes going with GS1 to the dentists, I expect they will tighten his brace. Didnt get back on yesterday because it was latish when I got home.
> 
> Have a safe journey home purple....missed you.


Well, if you're home alone, you could just pick up some knitting.......just saying!!xxxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How can they tell what the weathers like in November? :roll: They cant even get the next day right.


I quite agree, I think they should pack up weather-forecasting and give the money they save to medical research, so there!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for you good wishes. I have always trusted you all..my son is very private in computer use...no Facebook or such. My birthday was nice because my friends asked me to lunch or dinner and my son was nice to me. It will never be as it was when hub and mom were here...I try to just be glad I had those good times with them. I'm glad you are here to chat. I'm in a down mood but with rest I'll feel better I think.


Dont be in a down mood jolly....You are loved on here. You are part of our team, we will all try to make you happy.....We are thrilled that you love us all too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Going to be hot and muggy today and tomorrow is going to be the hottest day of the year.
Yesterday was a FUN day  Another hundred or so student accounts to disable. I was pulled into a meeting as a member of my new team (everyone else was out of the office) and was asked my opinion on something and had to admit that I haven't been trained yet. That's in 2 weeks.
I got home to panicky messages from DD and mum. Mum thinks she blew the engine in her car. And she didn't know how to use her new cell phone. Apparently she had been playing games on it last night and used up most of her battery. She had just enough juice to call a tow truck but not enough to be able to answer my calls. She and Stuart ended up walking part of the way home. Stuart doesn't deal with unplanned things very well, and having to walk when his truck was sitting in front of our house was the last straw. He wasn't in a pleasant mood when he got here. All last night I heard how mum doesn't have enough money to buy a new car. Well, I don't have enough money to buy her one either. How about waiting until the mechanics give her a verdict. umpfff
But I got my lace sorted and added a few more rows. Without mistakes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. DH has gone to repair the brakes on The Truck, up at the kids. He could be out most of the day. Hes going with GS1 to the dentists, I expect they will tighten his brace. Didnt get back on yesterday because it was latish when I got home.
> 
> Have a safe journey home purple....missed you.


Enjoy the peace. Make yourself comfortable, while it lasts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and I WILL go to bed at a reasonable time and actually get some things done tomorrow before mom's eye shot..... Hate that it is right in the middle of the day... so really cuts into work time.... Fortunately, it is only every 3 months. STILL haven't called to get her toenails done.... That should be the first thing I do tomorrow.
> 
> Tried to order some Kollage 7" DP 3MM NEEDLES TONIGHT. almost IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND. tHE ONE PLACE (i THINK YARN pARADISE) HAs SOLD AND BECOME lOVEkNITTING AND THEY DON'T HAVE THE SAME THINGS.... tHE PLACE ON aMAZON WANTS AN ARM AND A LEG... i WILL HAVE YO LOOK FOR A FREE SHIPPING PLACE AND JUST ADDA FEW ITEMS. rEALLY WANT TOGET ON WITH THESE SOCKS AND AFRAID TO CHANGE NEEDLES... tHE SQUARES AND ROUNDS DO NOT KNIT EACTLY THE SAME. (Sorry, this Caps lock doesn't light up and I'm to lazy to retype.)


Better luck tomorrow. I hope you find the needles.
Have you tried this website. They are a little cheaper than amazon
http://www.paradisefibers.com/knitting/needles/brand/kollage-square.html?gclid=CO32-Jyvx8ACFcI7MgodjzwAig


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I want to change services and that will require changing e-mail last letters... I wish I had bought a .com of my own. Then I would never have to change.... The guy that came to work on computer and TV really did nothing but write down some wire names, tell me I should go buy a separate router and drink beer. He really didn't help me out at all.... You should be able to use your same e-mail. Did you get the computer over here? Go to the store for or call for tech support..... if over there.


That's why I signed up for a gmail account. I can change my internet provider, and did, and still have the same address. I can also have the same address on my cell phone and laptop. The internet on each is from a different internet provider.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You have inspired me to get off this darned machine and do a little knitting. I went to sit and stitch yesterday and found I did not have the needle to work on the scarf and the needle and new yarn I took to do a lap robe for our friend with cancer was not a gauge to my liking so got nothing accomplished.
> 
> Went straight from there to mom's. Well, she looks awful and I know she has not gone to hair appointment for 3 weeks. She doesn't think that lady "looks clean" and wants to go to Irma by my house. I am NOT driving over to get her and wait and take her back every week. It was fine when it we were all close together, but that is part of the reason she is there, so I don't have to do weekly things.... We did get some jewelry sorted
> 
> ...


If they are anything like the HSs up here, no money is being put into repairs for the older HSs. But they are building new superhuge HSs and bussing the kids for miles.
There were 13 kids in my final year in HS. They would never let that happen these days. BIGGER is NOT BETTER when it comes to kids education.
I hope you can find a new hairdresser near where your mum is now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely not a necessity... and very expensive... but it does form life long contacts and the various Greek houses do many good projects, voulunteerism, there are stringent requirements on keeping up grades and conduct... a sisterhood on a very large campus, the chance to live in the house on campus her sophomore year... mentoring... oh, and some pretty great social events.... Turns out her hockey player suitor's mother was a member of the same sorority... Alpha Xi Delta. Now, if I could only figure out a way to come up with some spare money to help her out... I know this first semester is the most expensive and will take all her personal savings.


Our university's don't have the greek names. I was in Brandon House. All first years students are guaranteed a place in one of the houses if they choose. It was great to have a support team for the first year. If your marks are high enough, or if you have some other asset to enhance your status, you can apply to one of the houses in 2nd year. Most just find an apartment and bunk up with a few students in each apartment for the following years.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> No, but I wish I was ....I have kind friends. I'm just stressed to the max over the city coming to check my water meter. The house hasn't been lived. In an I don't want them to know because I'm afraid they will come and strip the wire and plumbing as has happened to nearby houses. My son helped me for two days to get rid of some things my mom or I had there. He's tired from t he Lyme desease and I'm tired from being old I have a fellow coming tomorrow early to take the things away. I'm just worried and over tired. I came home and the cookies I was expecting to snack on we're on the floor...dog got about ten ..small size. Soon told her off snd she was shaky which made me so upset. My good news is I found the bean seeds my mom saved from her garden before she died. They are a pulpy bean in a thick green pod. I hope they will grow next year. School is starting which makes me wish I was still teaching but how could I and take care of all this? I know that but still miss school opening ...it was so fun!


Gas company wanted to cut off our gas and replace our gas meter because we are using so much less gas this year than last year they suspected we had tampered with the meter. I had to call them and tell them not to do it. We replaced our furnace with a really high efficiency one and replaced our gas tank with a high efficiency one and I really can't believe the difference in the gas bill.
Can you meet them at the house and tell them that you are spending most of your time at your son's house since he has been sick.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I did. Lots of planes, but far too much to do. I took the money at the 'NAAFI' tent. On Saturday it started wet, so they tucked me back just inside the tent where I could not move from behind the table. The queue never stopped. A lot later I remarked that I could no longer feel my derriere, so they let me out and someone took over. I looked at the clock and had been sat there for 8 hours solid! No wonder I had a numb bum! On Sunday I insisted on getting up occasionally. The display was great though.


Hope you see this Saxy. The Canadian Lancaster broke.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/hamilton-s-lancaster-bomber-hopes-to-fly-wednesday-1.2753541
Thanks to your country, she'll fly again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late. Off to work I go. And fog has rolled in.
Talk to you later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Going to be hot and muggy today and tomorrow is going to be the hottest day of the year.
> Yesterday was a FUN day  Another hundred or so student accounts to disable. I was pulled into a meeting as a member of my new team (everyone else was out of the office) and was asked my opinion on something and had to admit that I haven't been trained yet. That's in 2 weeks.
> I got home to panicky messages from DD and mum. Mum thinks she blew the engine in her car. And she didn't know how to use her new cell phone. Apparently she had been playing games on it last night and used up most of her battery. She had just enough juice to call a tow truck but not enough to be able to answer my calls. She and Stuart ended up walking part of the way home. Stuart doesn't deal with unplanned things very well, and having to walk when his truck was sitting in front of our house was the last straw. He wasn't in a pleasant mood when he got here. All last night I heard how mum doesn't have enough money to buy a new car. Well, I don't have enough money to buy her one either. How about waiting until the mechanics give her a verdict. umpfff
> But I got my lace sorted and added a few more rows. Without mistakes.


Glad you got your lace sorted, don't fret about the rest!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was so lucky that Liv wasn't miserable, in fact was really good company and it was nice to be one on one for once while we waited. Can't remember what the doctor gave her but it is anti-viral and is the same as she is given for the viral thing that comes up round her eye from time to time. I am just hoping there is nothing wrong with her immune system.


I so hope that, too, Londy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How can they tell what the weathers like in November? :roll: They cant even get the next day right.


Isn't that the truth?!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> No, but I wish I was ....I have kind friends. I'm just stressed to the max over the city coming to check my water meter. The house hasn't been lived. In an I don't want them to know because I'm afraid they will come and strip the wire and plumbing as has happened to nearby houses. My son helped me for two days to get rid of some things my mom or I had there. He's tired from t he Lyme desease and I'm tired from being old I have a fellow coming tomorrow early to take the things away. I'm just worried and over tired. I came home and the cookies I was expecting to snack on we're on the floor...dog got about ten ..small size. Soon told her off snd she was shaky which made me so upset. My good news is I found the bean seeds my mom saved from her garden before she died. They are a pulpy bean in a thick green pod. I hope they will grow next year. School is starting which makes me wish I was still teaching but how could I and take care of all this? I know that but still miss school opening ...it was so fun!


Oh Polly, you silly-billy. If you have kind friends you are a popular lady. You certainly are on this site. Imagine how much we would miss you if you left us!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got back from my walk. Before that I was up and out the door at 5:40 a.m. taking Mr Ric and DS to catch a bus for them to go to airport. They are flying down to New Mexico to hopefully sell our trailer which has been sitting in storage at an RV park near our property down there. They will be gone until Monday evening. Oh, what mischief can I get into while they are away?!!!! Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh Polly, you silly-billy. If you have kind friends you are a popular lady. You certainly are on this site. Imagine how much we would miss you if you left us!


I agree!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Hope you see this Saxy. The Canadian Lancaster broke.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/hamilton-s-lancaster-bomber-hopes-to-fly-wednesday-1.2753541
> Thanks to your country, she'll fly again.


It has been absolutely wonderful having her here with us. We made the most of it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I still think you are a fast knitter. I used to be fast, but now a tortise could run circles around me. You do a lovely job on all your projects. Love the colors you chose for the blankets.


Thanks, when I begin the singlets, I will post a photo of all three yarns together. 
I hope your meds are beginning to give you some relief


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Londy. I am in this pickle with my RA and it is all my fault. When I take my shot alot of the time I get brain fog and I refuse to drive when I am like that so I did not take my shot for almost 3 weeks in a row.I drove over 3,000 miles this trip. Also all the packing and lifting certainly had a big impact on this flare up. It is not just my hands but just about every joint in my body is affected. I have learned my lesson that is for sure and the doctor will probably be very upset with me.


And with that little missive, I would have been able to pick your lifelong profession very easily. At least you won't do it again, and y your meds might begin to work properly for you xxx😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> what a lot you've done! And so nicely.


Thanks Saxy , I am trying to take a break from the dragods, as I have begun making stupid mistakes (always jams been an indication ofor my level of tiiredness). Now I am dedicating the released time to the baby items 👍 1


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely not a necessity... and very expensive... but it does form life long contacts and the various Greek houses do many good projects, voulunteerism, there are stringent requirements on keeping up grades and conduct... a sisterhood on a very large campus, the chance to live in the house on campus her sophomore year... mentoring... oh, and some pretty great social events.... Turns out her hockey player suitor's mother was a member of the same sorority... Alpha Xi Delta. Now, if I could only figure out a way to come up with some spare money to help her out... I know this first semester is the most expensive and will take all her personal savings.


Is she now in what I know as University - after high school?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ....and comes out wonderfully every time!! How are you Chris? Must have a get together soon!! xxxxx


I'm not bad, look forward to seeing you when you have time ..xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Fibber! You love babies. Your DH is enjoying his little washer as much as Oscar is his fire engine! Bless the little boys.


Hi Saxy, pleased your weekend went well, you shall have to take a ring cushion next time! Oscar is loving his fire engine, his mum has realized you can fill it up with water, I said they can keep it at their house!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> After having to get up at 6.30 for six mornings in a row, and rediscovering what mornings are like: You can have them! I could sleep for a month; I am so exhausted. I probably have to get up again tomorrow morning to run Alan back to the Airport. I think everything is cleared off the airfield now, but he has a landrover there which needs to come home when he has finished.The Airshow 'Bigwigs' who are directors of the Airshow company (for tax purposes) are very 'them and us' with those doing the work. This gave me one magic moment. They never come near the 'NAAFI' if they can help it; they have special lunches in the Executive tent with the County Posh. The High Sheriff insisted on visiting the 'NAAFI' so they brought him and his wife over. They said he had come to thank us for all our work, but, when he saw me I got a real bear-hug from him. He then explained that he knew all about the wonderful 'NAAFI' through Armed Forces Weekend, which was a wonderful event well run by me and DH.


Yeh!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from my last day in France. Went out for a lovely lunch with tbe family. When we got back we flew some model aeroplanes in the field. The dogs tbought this was a good game. GF took me to a lovely wool shop and I just HAD to buy some lovely French wool. One lot I bought had flax in it. (it usd to be grown locally).
> Going yo have an early night as it will be a long day tomorrow. Got plenty of knitti g to do on the boat.
> cat h up with you all soon.
> 
> love and hugs xxxxx


Safe journey homeX


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been to my voluntary job today, the world & his wife seemed to be wanting photo-copies, i was up & down all morning. 
This afternoon we had knitting group. DD & Oscar came over, she used to come when he was a tiny baby. The ladies were very surprised to see how big he is now and how funny he is. He had so much fun playing with my yarn, he was wrapping it around a chair, under the table etc, he had so much fun. I now have a ball of yarn that will be useless for knitting but it s worth it for the fun he had, I shall keep it for him. I'm only knitting some squares for a blanket.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just g mailed DS. He's very homesick...there's some that can work away from home and some as don't like it, he's the latter.

DH went to mend the car for him and the boat was right up against the garage door so he couldn't get in for the tools. He decided to do it tomorrow. He went out with GS1 they had a drink and then they went to the dentists for GS1. The dentist says hell probably have it off just after Christmas.(the brace I mean) 

It's a week come Monday for my first visit I'm in a state haha.

Purple I hop you are home....

I did some laundry today, unpacked my case (how lazy is that) made a bolognaise and salad, knitted and did a little soduko. Tomorrow I'm going to knit, if DH goes out. I hope he does, bless him.

I'm going to catch up.   :mrgreen:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just got back from my walk. Before that I was up and out the door at 5:40 a.m. taking Mr Ric and DS to catch a bus for them to go to airport. They are flying down to New Mexico to hopefully sell our trailer which has been sitting in storage at an RV park near our property down there. They will be gone until Monday evening. Oh, what mischief can I get into while they are away?!!!! Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Shall we have a knitting party at yours?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got a photo to show you tomorrow from our holidays, I can't be bothered to go downstairs for my lap top, and I don't know how to put it on my I pad.

My bones haven't been good the last couple of days, but they might be fine tomorrow. Nothing seems to shift the aches when they start, See you tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Boat is just coming into Portsmouth. Hope to be home around 11 pm. 
Love and have missed you all. Chat tomorrow (after dentist) xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shall we have a knitting party at yours?


Let's do! I'll get busy tidying up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Boat is just coming into Portsmouth. Hope to be home around 11 pm.
> Love and have missed you all. Chat tomorrow (after dentist) xxx


Safe travels to get home. Looking forward to having you back!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've been chasing a problem all afternoon that seems to have sorted itself. I like those kind of problems. I haven't heard anything from DD or mum. I'm not sure if that is good or bad. DD likes having the house to herself and mum has been trapped there without her car. She cleans when she is upset. The house should be spotless when I get home. Which may be a good thing, because I saw a big bug crawl over the family room rug the other night and the bug was covered in cat hair. I checked under the chest with a flashlight to see where it had gone, but it disappeared by the time I got the flashlight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Boat is just coming into Portsmouth. Hope to be home around 11 pm.
> Love and have missed you all. Chat tomorrow (after dentist) xxx


It's nice to visit, but nicer to be back home. Talk to you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The last half hour at work is the most boring. I'm on my way home now. I think I'll be playing taxi. I'll take my knitting with me, might get a row or two in.
Good night


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just got back from my walk. Before that I was up and out the door at 5:40 a.m. taking Mr Ric and DS to catch a bus for them to go to airport. They are flying down to New Mexico to hopefully sell our trailer which has been sitting in storage at an RV park near our property down there. They will be gone until Monday evening. Oh, what mischief can I get into while they are away?!!!! Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I think a bit of knitting is quite enough mischief for you to get up to, Missy!!!xxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think a bit of knitting is quite enough mischief for you to get up to, Missy!!!xxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, maybe!!! I'm definitely going to enjoy the solitude!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Boat is just coming into Portsmouth. Hope to be home around 11 pm.
> Love and have missed you all. Chat tomorrow (after dentist) xxx


Oooh, have you got the dentist too? i should have gone today to have my second crown fitted (not too happy with the first one, I seem to be eating the inside of my cheek!!!) but Jill had to go and have a biopsy for a bump in a very personal place so I have been ferrying her back and forth to the hospital. They told her to be there at mid-day and she wasn't seen until 5pm and was released at 6.05. I think that's terrible and she only had a local, not a general. Anyway, she's fine but tired and I go back to the dentist on Monday! Welcome home by the way, we've messed you!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was so lucky that Liv wasn't miserable, in fact was really good company and it was nice to be one on one for once while we waited. Can't remember what the doctor gave her but it is anti-viral and is the same as she is given for the viral thing that comes up round her eye from time to time. I am just hoping there is nothing wrong with her immune system.


Shingles is a relation of chicken pox.I didn't ever have chicken pox, but got that instead 😟


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Saxy , I am trying to take a break from the dragods, as I have begun making stupid mistakes (always jams been an indication ofor my level of tiiredness). Now I am dedicating the released time to the baby items 👍 1


And this post shows how tired I was 😕😦


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I did enjoy the c.olorful birthday tune the forum had split so I could read but not reply. 
We have the meter check tomorrow. I've been shaky for over a week. Now my neighbor told my friend he knows I'm living at my new home. I think he turned me in as he's been doing that since he pulled out and hit my car, left the scene and denied it when I called the police. He has relatives in politics and the police force so they disregarded my witness.mthis happened long ago. I'm sorry he knows I'm not living there. I hope they just find the meter ok and leave me alone. I hired a man to remove things mom left that I can't keep and he charged me $300 ..I know I was taken for a fool but after he did the work I just paid to avoid hard feelings. Next time I'll get the price first..Dopey me! I was so nervous I could not find the gate keys and they were in my purse all along. In a red case which blended with my red purse. I have a stomach ache due to nerves. Also drank 2 glasses of cola which made my heart flutter. We missed the movie due to one friend coming late so I zeroxed my lovely quilt pattern..enlarged it. It has 12 pieced baskets with embroidery and I think the flowers are to be colored with crayon tho I didn't know that when I ordered the pattern. The other is a vase with big flowers to appliqué.,I'd best go to bed so I won't be punchy with the meter guy. I'd hate to tell him he's intruding in my life.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Shingles is a relation of chicken pox.I didn't ever have chicken pox, but got that instead 😟


The Dr said it would have been from when she had it when she was two, her immune system should be sitting on it so may have to get that checked out!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And this post shows how tired I was 😕😦


We all understood it though, maybe we're all tired!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I did enjoy the c.olorful birthday tune the forum had split so I could read but not reply.
> We have the meter check tomorrow. I've been shaky for over a week. Now my neighbor told my friend he knows I'm living at my new home. I think he turned me in as he's been doing that since he pulled out and hit my car, left the scene and denied it when I called the police. He has relatives in politics and the police force so they disregarded my witness.mthis happened long ago. I'm sorry he knows I'm not living there. I hope they just find the meter ok and leave me alone. I hired a man to remove things mom left that I can't keep and he charged me $300 ..I know I was taken for a fool but after he did the work I just paid to avoid hard feelings. Next time I'll get the price first..Dopey me! I was so nervous I could not find the gate keys and they were in my purse all along. In a red case which blended with my red purse. I have a stomach ache due to nerves. Also drank 2 glasses of cola which made my heart flutter. We missed the movie due to one friend coming late so I zeroxed my lovely quilt pattern..enlarged it. It has 12 pieced baskets with embroidery and I think the flowers are to be colored with crayon tho I didn't know that when I ordered the pattern. The other is a vase with big flowers to appliqué.,I'd best go to bed so I won't be punchy with the meter guy. I'd hate to tell him he's intruding in my life.


I hope all goes well Polly! :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls...I'm tired this morning and bones a little achy (SP) you kniw what I meAN. I'm going to do nothing after ive tified round. DH has gone back to DS's. I*'ll show you this photo that albert took at clearwater


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

clearwater at sunset


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> clearwater at sunset


That's lovely, good enough for an exhibition!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> clearwater at sunset


Thats really beautiful, thanks for showing it to us


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> clearwater at sunset


What a lovely photo!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Woo-hoo! I'm just off to meet our Chrissy for a cuppa and a catch up!!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:24 am EST and 22'c (72'F) Hot and muggy. The forecasters are saying this is going to be the hottest day of our summer. And then thunderstorms and fall temps tomorrow.
Mum got her car back. They put some new parts in, enough to get it running so she can drive it until she gets enough money to put in a new engine. She was told not to drive it too long or too fast, and to check the oil frequently. It sounds like crap but it moves.
I snagged my knitting on a table on the cafteteria. Yup, pulled a needle out of a bunch of stitches. I got most of them on, but a couple of ssk's baffled me, so tinking back 4 rows to fix them. This last lace repeat has been the worst.
It's Friday. Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Woo-hoo! I'm just off to meet our Chrissy for a cuppa and a catch up!!! xxxxx


Have a happy meetup


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> clearwater at sunset


I want to be there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls...I'm tired this morning and bones a little achy (SP) you kniw what I meAN. I'm going to do nothing after ive tified round. DH has gone back to DS's. I*'ll show you this photo that albert took at clearwater


Another day of peace and quiet. Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I did enjoy the c.olorful birthday tune the forum had split so I could read but not reply.
> We have the meter check tomorrow. I've been shaky for over a week. Now my neighbor told my friend he knows I'm living at my new home. I think he turned me in as he's been doing that since he pulled out and hit my car, left the scene and denied it when I called the police. He has relatives in politics and the police force so they disregarded my witness.mthis happened long ago. I'm sorry he knows I'm not living there. I hope they just find the meter ok and leave me alone. I hired a man to remove things mom left that I can't keep and he charged me $300 ..I know I was taken for a fool but after he did the work I just paid to avoid hard feelings. Next time I'll get the price first..Dopey me! I was so nervous I could not find the gate keys and they were in my purse all along. In a red case which blended with my red purse. I have a stomach ache due to nerves. Also drank 2 glasses of cola which made my heart flutter. We missed the movie due to one friend coming late so I zeroxed my lovely quilt pattern..enlarged it. It has 12 pieced baskets with embroidery and I think the flowers are to be colored with crayon tho I didn't know that when I ordered the pattern. The other is a vase with big flowers to appliqué.,I'd best go to bed so I won't be punchy with the meter guy. I'd hate to tell him he's intruding in my life.


I've never heard of flowers that have to be coloured with crayons.
Good luck with the meter guy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

They had snow in Alberta. That's the province that Designer is from. It's on the west side of the country, but that weather gets here eventually. :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Woo-hoo! I'm just off to meet our Chrissy for a cuppa and a catch up!!! xxxxx


Have a great visit. Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They had snow in Alberta. That's the province that Designer is from. It's on the west side of the country, but that weather gets here eventually. :shock:


Yikes. That's really early in the season!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great visit. Hugs to you both!!!


We felt the hugs! We had a good meet up & nearly got thrown out of the cafe because they wanted to close". I was envious listening to all the plans for the big meet up in USA & Canada. I'm off to get fish & chips to take to DD's as directed by Oscar because he NEEDS to see Grandad, bless hi from mum. Talk later.xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:24 am EST and 22'c (72'F) Hot and muggy. The forecasters are saying this is going to be the hottest day of our summer. And then thunderstorms and fall temps tomorrow.
> Mum got her car back. They put some new parts in, enough to get it running so she can drive it until she gets enough money to put in a new engine. She was told not to drive it too long or too fast, and to check the oil frequently. It sounds like crap but it moves.
> I snagged my knitting on a table on the cafteteria. Yup, pulled a needle out of a bunch of stitches. I got most of them on, but a couple of ssk's baffled me, so tinking back 4 rows to fix them. This last lace repeat has been the worst.
> It's Friday. Happy Friday to you all.


Not a good thing to happen with lace, I am impressed with your patience, I would have probably frogged the lot!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We felt the hugs! We had a good meet up & nearly got thrown out of the cafe because they wanted to close". I was envious listening to all the plans for the big meet up in USA & Canada. I'm off to get fish & chips to take to DD's as directed by Oscar because he NEEDS to see Grandad, bless hi from mum. Talk later.xxx


Was really good to see you Chris, hope to do it again soon!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone heard from our Purple today???


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We felt the hugs! We had a good meet up & nearly got thrown out of the cafe because they wanted to close". I was envious listening to all the plans for the big meet up in USA & Canada. I'm off to get fish & chips to take to DD's as directed by Oscar because he NEEDS to see Grandad, bless hi from mum. Talk later.xxx


Sounds like a great meet-up!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> clearwater at sunset


that is beautiful. Good photo.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Woo-hoo! I'm just off to meet our Chrissy for a cuppa and a catch up!!! xxxxx


lucky girls. I know you both loved it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Spent an hour and a half in the dentist chair this morning having prep work for a crown and bridge. Dentist was lovely and let me have rests.
Done a load of washing and then went down town and got my foreign money and flight socks.
Not done much catch up, hope you are all ok. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello ladies I have tried to read but my head is all a muddle so I will say I have missed you all and I hopefully am on my way to recovering went to the doctor yesterday and my chest is really tight don't think my heart doctor who coincidentally I see on Monday and then I go back to my doctor for the results of the chest x-ray and blood work just feeling blah still and still have the baby so I am going to try to get some rest after I feed the lot.

Love and hugs to you all
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Spent an hour and a half in the dentist chair this morning having prep work for a crown and bridge. Dentist was lovely and let me have rests.
> Done a load of washing and then went down town and got my foreign money and flight socks.
> Not done much catch up, hope you are all ok. Xxxx


Busy day. I hope you get a chance to rest tomorrow! Love and hugs to you and Mr. P. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello ladies I have tried to read but my head is all a muddle so I will say I have missed you all and I hopefully am on my way to recovering went to the doctor yesterday and my chest is really tight don't think my heart doctor who coincidentally I see on Monday and then I go back to my doctor for the results of the chest x-ray and blood work just feeling blah still and still have the baby so I am going to try to get some rest after I feed the lot.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all
> Binky


Please get well soon, Binky! You need to take care of yourself! We love you. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Spent an hour and a half in the dentist chair this morning having prep work for a crown and bridge. Dentist was lovely and let me have rests.
> Done a load of washing and then went down town and got my foreign money and flight socks.
> Not done much catch up, hope you are all ok. Xxxx


Oh _there_ you are, safely back from foreign soil!!! Glad the dentist was good to you, I have to go on Monday to have my second crown fitted but as I mentioned earlier, the first one is causing me to bruise the inside of my cheek, ouchies, so may have to have more work on that!!! :evil: 
Glad you got your flight socks, you were quite correct, mine are a small size. You sound ready to go, I'm getting there but can't get beyond Norfolk yet!!! glad you're back xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello ladies I have tried to read but my head is all a muddle so I will say I have missed you all and I hopefully am on my way to recovering went to the doctor yesterday and my chest is really tight don't think my heart doctor who coincidentally I see on Monday and then I go back to my doctor for the results of the chest x-ray and blood work just feeling blah still and still have the baby so I am going to try to get some rest after I feed the lot.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all
> Binky


Oh please get well soon dear, hate to think of you feeling so poorly. Healing hugs coming your way ((((())))) xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never heard of flowers that have to be coloured with crayons.
> Good luck with the meter guy.


One of the ladies at sewing circle was doing a quilt with the little girls with the bonnets that you can't see there face and it has different scenes with some of it being colored with crayons it was really pretty and you heat set the crayons so it doesn't come out.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Please get well soon, Binky! You need to take care of yourself! We love you. xxxooo


Thank you I am trying, I love you all too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh please get well soon dear, hate to think of you feeling so poorly. Healing hugs coming your way ((((())))) xxxxxx


Thanks for the hugs I really needed them, can't wait till they are real!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello ladies I have tried to read but my head is all a muddle so I will say I have missed you all and I hopefully am on my way to recovering went to the doctor yesterday and my chest is really tight don't think my heart doctor, who coincidentally I see on Monday, is going to be to happy with me I might have put off going way to long and then I go back to my doctor for the results of the chest x-ray and blood work just feeling blah still and still have the baby so I am going to try to get some rest after I feed the lot.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all
> Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh please get well soon dear, hate to think of you feeling so poorly. Healing hugs coming your way ((((())))) xxxxxx


And from me too. Sounds as if you are doing far too much. Got loads of hugs ready for you and Angela. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, warm but cloudy this morning. Going to Dds for lunch and to see what they have been up to. SIL has been re landscaping their garden.
thanks for the welcome back. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> One of the ladies at sewing circle was doing a quilt with the little girls with the bonnets that you can't see there face and it has different scenes with some of it being colored with crayons it was really pretty and you heat set the crayons so it doesn't come out.


That's Sun Bonnet Sue. I did a lot of those in applique for GDs bedroom curtains.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> One of the ladies at sewing circle was doing a quilt with the little girls with the bonnets that you can't see there face and it has different scenes with some of it being colored with crayons it was really pretty and you heat set the crayons so it doesn't come out.


Sunbonnet Sue!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sunbonnet Sue!!!!


Snap xxxxxx Morning gorgeous, how are you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's Sun Bonnet Sue. I did a lot of those in applique for GDs bedroom curtains.


Oops, you got there first! All my embroidery sites are full of her - and her boy friend!! You can get her doing almost any sport, patriotic, gardening, redwork days of the week, Christmas.....shall I go on????!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Snap xxxxxx Morning gorgeous, how are you?


Well you know exactly how I am now, very excited, quite disorganised and raring to go!!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Ive had a bit of bother getting on here this morning. Ive got a mild toothache and my bones are still not too good, but apart from that im fine. Hope you are all too. I'll get some coffee and do a cathc up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning ladies. I'm off for a walk shortly and then some chores around the house. Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have literally just come in from seeing the The Tall ships at Greenwich, pretty disappointing and I must have walked miles!! The bus couldn't get any further than East Greenwich so I got of at Blackheath and walked down through the park. When I got there, you could barely move for people so I tried to walk along the river bank towards the Dome, along the Thames Path. It was so crowded, we were queuing to get along in places and hardly a ship in sight. There was a magnificent Polish Ship, see pic, but the rest were moored down by the dome and my feet were getting sore. I turned inland and must have walked for another couple of miles to get to a bus stop. Came home via a Magical Mystery tour just for the hell of it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Anybody know what I can do with this yarn? I think it might be for crochet as I have tried to knit it and it is quite harsh and unruly! It is very silky and does not want to stay wound into a ball! I Have a few skeins of it so if anyone wants it, they can have it!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have literally just come in from seeing the The Tall ships at Greenwich, pretty disappointing and I must have walked miles!! The bus couldn't get any further than East Greenwich so I got of at Blackheath and walked down through the park. When I got there, you could barely move for people so I tried to walk along the river bank towards the Dome, along the Thames Path. It was so crowded, we were queuing to get along in places and hardly a ship in sight. There was a magnificent Polish Ship, see pic, but the rest were moored down by the dome and my feet were getting sore. I turned inland and must have walked for another couple of miles to get to a bus stop. Came home via a Magical Mystery tour just for the hell of it!!


Great photo but what a disappointment for you. Lots of walking!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo but what a disappointment for you. Lots of walking!


I feel very virtuous for having walked so far though!!! x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I feel very virtuous for having walked so far though!!! x


As well you should! I can envision some of where you walked. It's really a shame you weren't able to get close to seeing the tall ships.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> As well you should! I can envision some of where you walked. It's really a shame you weren't able to get close to seeing the tall ships.


Chrissy tells me she was on the banks of the Thames near her home and saw lots of beautiful ships!!  :evil:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I'll try & put some of our pictures on. I took them with my tablet so are not too sharp.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sorry I couldn't get the wonderful blue sky, it seems to have come out very grey, but it was warm!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll try & put some of our pictures on. I took them with my tablet so are not too sharp.


Awesome!!! I shouldn't have given up so soon!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll try & put some of our pictures on. I took them with my tablet so are not too sharp.


They look great!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well you know exactly how I am now, very excited, quite disorganised and raring to go!!! xxxxx


Snap again xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely pictures of the ships.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a nice lunch at DDs. Their garden looks lovely with a pond and waterfall. DD, SIL and the GKs all worked on it and a very good job they have done. Will post some pictures tomorrow.

Came home and did a bit of gardening, lots of tomatoes which I hope will ripen soon.

Finished knitting the back of my cardigan and now started on the sleeves. I want this one to take with me on my holiday so I have to knit fast.

Off to bed, night night.xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a nice lunch at DDs. Their garden looks lovely with a pond and waterfall. DD, SIL and the GKs all worked on it and a very good job they have done. Will post some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Came home and did a bit of gardening, lots of tomatoes which I hope will ripen soon.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really good day. Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening ladies. We have our own tall ship. Olivier Hazard's ship the Niagara. Fought in the Battle of Lake Erie.We had the parade of tall ships a year or so ago.They were from numerous ports of call. So impressive. They had them on TV.Had a busy day today. DH to dialysis, I went to the hairdressers. It was so needed, and then grocery shopping. Resting now that dinner is finished.

Purple look forward to your pics of DD's garden, and you have such quick fingers know you will finish your sweater. Look forward to seeing you wear it.

Londy you should feel very proud of yourself walking so much today. Wish I could now do it. Can't wait for you girls to come.

Binky hope you are feeling better. You work so hard and you need to be able to rest more. how is Linky doing????

Pam glad you will have a few days to do as you wish. Have lots of fun dear.

Nitzi good that the mechanics were able to get your Mom's car to run. 

Jynx are you getting your plans ready for the palooza.???

Saxy happy you were recognized for all your hard work and that the weekend was good for the airshow.

Polly is wonderful your friends gave you a birthday week full of wonderful new memories. Hope everything worked out with the utility company.

Chrissy your pics of tall ships was very nice. They always look so magestic.

GS hope you have something to take to releave your toothache and joint pain. Stay in and rest dear.

Xiang know you are busy finishing your baby blankets. Look forward to seeing pics of them.

Off for the nite, everyone sleep well.Love purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's Sun Bonnet Sue. I did a lot of those in applique for GDs bedroom curtains.


Yes that was her name and it was adorable with the crayons!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well you know exactly how I am now, very excited, quite disorganised and raring to go!!! xxxxx


 :lol: :lol: you and Purple are cracking me up, can't wait to chat in person with you two!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Anybody know what I can do with this yarn? I think it might be for crochet as I have tried to knit it and it is quite harsh and unruly! It is very silky and does not want to stay wound into a ball! I Have a few skeins of it so if anyone wants it, they can have it!!!


What kind is it, such a pretty color!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have literally just come in from seeing the The Tall ships at Greenwich, pretty disappointing and I must have walked miles!! The bus couldn't get any further than East Greenwich so I got of at Blackheath and walked down through the park. When I got there, you could barely move for people so I tried to walk along the river bank towards the Dome, along the Thames Path. It was so crowded, we were queuing to get along in places and hardly a ship in sight. There was a magnificent Polish Ship, see pic, but the rest were moored down by the dome and my feet were getting sore. I turned inland and must have walked for another couple of miles to get to a bus stop. Came home via a Magical Mystery tour just for the hell of it!!


That is a fantastic ship!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll try & put some of our pictures on. I took them with my tablet so are not too sharp.


What a sight it see was there a special reason for them to be there they are just great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have had yet another very busy day kids had some assignments to do this morning and they worked on them while we waited for they baby's grandparents to come and get him, he was so happy to see them they have been in Jamaica for the past week, so he did the cutest little hop skip jump move getting to them I truly wish I could have a camera handy all the time with him.

Then I had to go to the store and run an errand for DH, so I was in wal-mart quite some time and I swear they crank the heat when I am there and the heat seems to aggravate the breathing issue so I was ready to go home........yeah I did what you are thinking got almost home and remembered Dh's errand so I came home unloaded the car, which smells like sour milk do to the kids leaving a gallon of milk in there since Tuesday, and headed back to Clarksville about 20 miles from my house to pick up Dh's catering order for work tomorrow, I am so tired we were gone about six hours..I was looking at clothes for the little ones so that took forever but ended up getting them both a new pair of pjs although Michael may not settle down forever with his on because they have Lightning McQueen on them.

Sounds like a nice day for all the weather here was a lot cooler today.

Love and hugs (I need to get back to the frog pond....well technically I am tinking nine rows because I didn't listen to better judgement till nine rows later about a knot in my yarn I guess I needed a challenge.
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The kids at the game were stomping on the bleachers to encourage their team. I almost killed them. Not only the sound, but vibrations made my back hurt Hope we don't run into that again...


My heart goes out to you and your mom...you because you have to do so much and I know the feeling as I have two apartments to clear and am not doing well with it and to your mom because aging is aweful and living out of your home not even with your familiar hair dresser sounds like a sentence in hell. I'll not do well with that when my time comes and son is not half as patient as you. Try to maintain your kind and patient ways. When your mom is gone you won't have the regrets I have for being impatient her last year. Had I known she wouldn't be here I would have been better. Odd I didn't think she would die..I deny what I can't cope with and it gets be by but sometimes bites me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I respect your son's point of view. My brother will not use the Cloud or download anything, but has finally decided that e-mail is pretty much a necessity of life and can be used very safely... Just don't ever open something from someone you don't know and don't download things or sign up for lots of automatic e-mail ads.


All true and right now the phone is driving me up a wall. The auto calls for reducing my credit fees and devices to keep old folk from falling and dieing are impossible to stop. I just let them tape and later delete.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and I WILL go to bed at a reasonable time and actually get some things done tomorrow before mom's eye shot..... Hate that it is right in the middle of the day... so really cuts into work time.... Fortunately, it is only every 3 months. STILL haven't called to get her toenails done.... That should be the first thing I do tomorrow.
> 
> Tried to order some Kollage 7" DP 3MM NEEDLES TONIGHT. almost IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND. tHE ONE PLACE (i THINK YARN pARADISE) HAs SOLD AND BECOME lOVEkNITTING AND THEY DON'T HAVE THE SAME THINGS.... tHE PLACE ON aMAZON WANTS AN ARM AND A LEG... i WILL HAVE YO LOOK FOR A FREE SHIPPING PLACE AND JUST ADDA FEW ITEMS. rEALLY WANT TOGET ON WITH THESE SOCKS AND AFRAID TO CHANGE NEEDLES... tHE SQUARES AND ROUNDS DO NOT KNIT EACTLY THE SAME. (Sorry, this Caps lock doesn't light up and I'm to lazy to retype.)


I was waiting to get my car diagnosed and an older man in a straw hat asked what I'm knitting. I told him its a capelet with sleeves but by the time they finish with my car it would be a coat! He pulled his hat over his ears and told me " don't tell but I can do that. Mom had 7 kids and taught us all to knit to keep us busy." I told him that she was very wise. My sweet kitty just found room on the foot rest of the recliner. She's black, brownish and orange ..quite pretty. I need to alter my male as he's chasing her too much. I think that's why she is with me. She usually likes to be apart.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suppose there is no chance that the hairdresser she likes would visit your mum? She might even pick up some more clients while she is there?


What a great idea! A barber came when my dad couldnt go out. It was such a nice feeling to get some pampering when you need a spirit lift. I feel lika a new person when I get a hair cut. I wonder if waiter persons, gas pumpers, and hair dressers know how much older people appreciate them. My hub helped at a gas station just to be busy when he retired and if someone chatted or complimented him he would tell me with so much cheer in his voice. I bet the beautician would be happy to get abit of cash and appreciation.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wan to send you a big gentle hug......You dont deserve your joints hurting, you are too nice. We all love you.


I found Advil helps. I didn't put much faith in meds but one Advil cuts the pain.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How can they tell what the weathers like in November? :roll: They cant even get the next day right.


Exactly! But I see the geese ready to go to Canada which I think means early winter. I found a caterpillar two inch long and his mid section about an inch different color. They say a wide mid band means cold winter. Hub thought squirrel nest high in tree meant cold winter so I'm waiting to see. I think September is the new August since we are having heat and humidity similar to August. Have you heard the expression 'orange is the new black'?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dont be in a down mood jolly....You are loved on here. You are part of our team, we will all try to make you happy.....We are thrilled that you love us all too.


You all keep me floating! I had shaky from fear that the water meter reader might turn us in for too much stuff in the cellar but he didn't comment so I think it's ok. He called he was there at 10 am instead of 1 pm so I had to get there fast. Then took the car to the dealer to see why it has been funny and I fear getting rear ended if it happend unexpected. They had us waiting 2 hours with the 10 minute news repeating on and on. I was getting edgy. They say there is carbon build up in the gas line due to ethanol in the gas. The slow air leak is due to rim not sealed on tires and the back up senser is ok..cost to fix $450. I took it and left due to being tired, stressed and not wanting to hear the tv anymore. At 9 pm the light in the dash said 5% oil life change soon but I had done oil change 2 weeks prior. AAA would not put oil in and no gas stations are open at that hour. My friend said to drive it home and the engine wouldn't blow up. This morning jiffy lube reset the senser and said the oil was fine ..no charge..they are nice like that. Then went to get rims sealed. We were there loooong time so I asked how much longer and they said it was already done but my car was where it had been. They had done the wrong red sable and so they then did mine and no charge. I went to my friend's church festival. She has a booth selling donuts cider snd her delish caramel apples. I was late due to the car but got to eat and bought a bag of small balls of yarn for $1 and some items including fudge I like to buy because the money goes to the women's group of the church. I've stopped shaking so I guess all is well. If I don't get a letter from the city. There are two gangs from this city and another and theynare shooting in retaliation for a prior shooting. I'm so,glad I left the inner city. Pray for the police and innocent people to be safe. I hope I can get the apartment cleared but the man wants so much money. I paid $250 for an hour and a half work. Doesnt that seem high?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Gas company wanted to cut off our gas and replace our gas meter because we are using so much less gas this year than last year they suspected we had tampered with the meter. I had to call them and tell them not to do it. We replaced our furnace with a really high efficiency one and replaced our gas tank with a high efficiency one and I really can't believe the difference in the gas bill.
> Can you meet them at the house and tell them that you are spending most of your time at your son's house since he has been sick.


I told the lady on the phone that now that I am retired I travel in the summer which is true. It's scary that they know how often i flush my toilet or you use your gas. The man came and seems like all is well. I think government has become our parent and we are giving up our freedom, it started with the bike helmet laws and now 'big brother' is watching everyone! Soon they will have cameras in the bathroom in case we fall getting in the tub


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello ladies I have tried to read but my head is all a muddle so I will say I have missed you all and I hopefully am on my way to recovering went to the doctor yesterday and my chest is really tight don't think my heart doctor who coincidentally I see on Monday and then I go back to my doctor for the results of the chest x-ray and blood work just feeling blah still and still have the baby so I am going to try to get some rest after I feed the lot.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all
> Binky


I think it is time bub went back to his mother - you sound like you are much to ip to look after yourself, nevermind a baby, who needs a lot of care


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have literally just come in from seeing the The Tall ships at Greenwich, pretty disappointing and I must have walked miles!! The bus couldn't get any further than East Greenwich so I got of at Blackheath and walked down through the park. When I got there, you could barely move for people so I tried to walk along the river bank towards the Dome, along the Thames Path. It was so crowded, we were queuing to get along in places and hardly a ship in sight. There was a magnificent Polish Ship, see pic, but the rest were moored down by the dome and my feet were getting sore. I turned inland and must have walked for another couple of miles to get to a bus stop. Came home via a Magical Mystery tour just for the hell of it!!


I hope the magical mystery bus was fun


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Anybody know what I can do with this yarn? I think it might be for crochet as I have tried to knit it and it is quite harsh and unruly! It is very silky and does not want to stay wound into a ball! I Have a few skeins of it so if anyone wants it, they can have it!!!


It looks very shiny, I wouldn't know what to do with it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I feel very virtuous for having walked so far though!!! x


Great exercise, I think I would have ended up in hospital, walking that far 😲


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: :lol: you and Purple are cracking me up, can't wait to chat in person with you two!


Be afraid..........only joking they are two of the nicest people I have ever met, you will all have a great time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll try & put some of our pictures on. I took them with my tablet so are not too sharp.


For the tablet not taking sharp photos, you did a good job, the look good.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> What a sight it see was there a special reason for them to be there they are just great!


The ships come from all over every year. They had just raced up from Cornwall to London. They are all moored near where I live. They have lots going on to see & do, lots of visitors walking around. This afternoon my choir are singing down by the river,, mot sure if I'm going yet. Last night there was a huge firework display that went on for ages.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies. We have our own tall ship. Olivier Hazard's ship the Niagara. Fought in the Battle of Lake Erie.We had the parade of tall ships a year or so ago.They were from numerous ports of call. So impressive. They had them on TV.Had a busy day today. DH to dialysis, I went to the hairdressers. It was so needed, and then grocery shopping. Resting now that dinner is finished.
> 
> Purple look forward to your pics of DD's garden, and you have such quick fingers know you will finish your sweater. Look forward to seeing you wear it.
> 
> ...


I am also working on a 60 inch Chinese Dragon, but sometimes I need to take a break from all craft work, so that I can do a bit of reading g. I have now had a 4 day break, and am back to knitting and looming, can't wait for the blankets to be finished, I want to start on the singlets. I will include some teasers of both projects, and then the next photos will be of the finished items.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was waiting to get my car diagnosed and an older man in a straw hat asked what I'm knitting. I told him its a capelet with sleeves but by the time they finish with my car it would be a coat! He pulled his hat over his ears and told me " don't tell but I can do that. Mom had 7 kids and taught us all to knit to keep us busy." I told him that she was very wise. My sweet kitty just found room on the foot rest of the recliner. She's black, brownish and orange ..quite pretty. I need to alter my male as he's chasing her too much. I think that's why she is with me. She usually likes to be apart.


The girl kitty sounds like a cute little tortoise shell cat, what colour is the boy? I would like to have a cat, but DH doesn't like them


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I found Advil helps. I didn't put much faith in meds but one Advil cuts the pain.


What is Adil, is it like paracetamol - I haven't heard of that medication, so I don't think we have one with that name. Might have to check it out. None of my meds seem to help Oesteo-arthritis, but they help everything else😕


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls, Im typing this on m new lap top. I dlont think it speells any better than the last one. I think we might be going to see The family today. as DS is away agan tomorrow, I shall catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll try & put some of our pictures on. I took them with my tablet so are not too sharp.


lovely photos , thank you for showing them. x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You all keep me floating! I had shaky from fear that the water meter reader might turn us in for too much stuff in the cellar but he didn't comment so I think it's ok. He called he was there at 10 am instead of 1 pm so I had to get there fast. Then took the car to the dealer to see why it has been funny and I fear getting rear ended if it happend unexpected. They had us waiting 2 hours with the 10 minute news repeating on and on. I was getting edgy. They say there is carbon build up in the gas line due to ethanol in the gas. The slow air leak is due to rim not sealed on tires and the back up senser is ok..cost to fix $450. I took it and left due to being tired, stressed and not wanting to hear the tv anymore. At 9 pm the light in the dash said 5% oil life change soon but I had done oil change 2 weeks prior. AAA would not put oil in and no gas stations are open at that hour. My friend said to drive it home and the engine wouldn't blow up. This morning jiffy lube reset the senser and said the oil was fine ..no charge..they are nice like that. Then went to get rims sealed. We were there loooong time so I asked how much longer and they said it was already done but my car was where it had been. They had done the wrong red sable and so they then did mine and no charge. I went to my friend's church festival. She has a booth selling donuts cider snd her delish caramel apples. I was late due to the car but got to eat and bought a bag of small balls of yarn for $1 and some items including fudge I like to buy because the money goes to the women's group of the church. I've stopped shaking so I guess all is well. If I don't get a letter from the city. There are two gangs from this city and another and theynare shooting in retaliation for a prior shooting. I'm so,glad I left the inner city. Pray for the police and innocent people to be safe. I hope I can get the apartment cleared but the man wants so much money. I paid $250 for an hour and a half work. Doesnt that seem high?


What is happening with the stuff in the apartment, is it suitable for a charity - if it is, there might be a charity that will pick it up for you, for free. I don't know how thinks like that work though, so I might be leading you astray. I just know that we have had things picked up by a charity, at no charge to us.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz wrote:
Gas company wanted to cut off our gas and replace our gas meter because we are using so much less gas this year than last year they suspected we had tampered with the meter. I had to call them and tell them not to do it. We replaced our furnace with a really high efficiency one and replaced our gas tank with a high efficiency one and I really can't believe the difference in the gas bill.
Can you meet them at the house and tell them that you are spending most of your time at your son's house since he has been sick.

Jolly wrote
I told the lady on the phone that now that I am retired I travel in the summer which is true. It's scary that they know how often i flush my toilet or you use your gas. The man came and seems like all is well. I think government has become our parent and we are giving up our freedom, it started with the bike helmet laws and now 'big brother' is watching everyone! Soon they will have cameras in the bathroom in case we fall getting in the tub

From me
That just sounds so intrusive, and ridiculous, I haven't heard of either of those things happening here. 
Nitzi - didn't the company that changed your furnace and gas tank let the gas company know that the changes had been done. 
Jolly - I don't know why you would have to tell any company, except to cancel deliveries, and redirectmail, that you are not spending much (or any) time at the other house. Some houses here are vacant for ages, waiting to be sold, or rented; and the owners have moved. As long as the accounts for land rates etc are paid, it shouldn't be any of their concern. 

Now I will get off my soap box &#128518;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was waiting to get my car diagnosed and an older man in a straw hat asked what I'm knitting. I told him its a capelet with sleeves but by the time they finish with my car it would be a coat! He pulled his hat over his ears and told me " don't tell but I can do that. Mom had 7 kids and taught us all to knit to keep us busy." I told him that she was very wise. My sweet kitty just found room on the foot rest of the recliner. She's black, brownish and orange ..quite pretty. I need to alter my male as he's chasing her too much. I think that's why she is with me. She usually likes to be apart.


dont we all?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You all keep me floating! I had shaky from fear that the water meter reader might turn us in for too much stuff in the cellar but he didn't comment so I think it's ok. He called he was there at 10 am instead of 1 pm so I had to get there fast. Then took the car to the dealer to see why it has been funny and I fear getting rear ended if it happend unexpected. They had us waiting 2 hours with the 10 minute news repeating on and on. I was getting edgy. They say there is carbon build up in the gas line due to ethanol in the gas. The slow air leak is due to rim not sealed on tires and the back up senser is ok..cost to fix $450. I took it and left due to being tired, stressed and not wanting to hear the tv anymore. At 9 pm the light in the dash said 5% oil life change soon but I had done oil change 2 weeks prior. AAA would not put oil in and no gas stations are open at that hour. My friend said to drive it home and the engine wouldn't blow up. This morning jiffy lube reset the senser and said the oil was fine ..no charge..they are nice like that. Then went to get rims sealed. We were there loooong time so I asked how much longer and they said it was already done but my car was where it had been. They had done the wrong red sable and so they then did mine and no charge. I went to my friend's church festival. She has a booth selling donuts cider snd her delish caramel apples. I was late due to the car but got to eat and bought a bag of small balls of yarn for $1 and some items including fudge I like to buy because the money goes to the women's group of the church. I've stopped shaking so I guess all is well. If I don't get a letter from the city. There are two gangs from this city and another and theynare shooting in retaliation for a prior shooting. I'm so,glad I left the inner city. Pray for the police and innocent people to be safe. I hope I can get the apartment cleared but the man wants so much money. I paid $250 for an hour and a half work. Doesnt that seem high?


It sounds like daylight robbery to me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What kind is it, such a pretty color!


I don't really know, it was given to me with a lot of haberdashery thrown out from a charity shop! There's probably enough to make at least a child's sweater. Maybe I'll wind it into balls and stick it in my case. If neither of you girls want it, I'll leave it on the grab table at the KAP!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy surrey. Only just got up, going to be really lazy today.

Xiang, lovely knitting and how on earth do you manage those loom band dragons?

Morning Susan, hope you are less achy today.s

Morning Londy, I thought it was Friday not Tuesday, but I am usually wrong. x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Chrissy tells me she was on the banks of the Thames near her home and saw lots of beautiful ships!!  :evil:


what a pity you didn't join her. Well done Chrissy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't get the wonderful blue sky, it seems to have come out very grey, but it was warm!


wonderful piocs from both of you. Pity they're not in full sail!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Saxy, how are youo xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What a sight it see was there a special reason for them to be there they are just great!


They have a Tall Ships race that takes all these lovely ships all over the world but this one was called the Falmouth (which is way down in the South West of Cornwall, and the town I used to live in!) to Greenwich Regatta. They sailed right from the extreme SW of the UK, right along the south coast then turned inland to sail up the river Thames to Greenwich. They are mostly sail training ships so lots of teenagers in the crews. Some are for disabled or disadvantaged kids. When I lived in Falmouth, they started the big race from there and the whole town was like a carnival for the whole week. DH and I went out by boat to a couple of the ships, which was amazing!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was waiting to get my car diagnosed and an older man in a straw hat asked what I'm knitting. I told him its a capelet with sleeves but by the time they finish with my car it would be a coat! He pulled his hat over his ears and told me " don't tell but I can do that. Mom had 7 kids and taught us all to knit to keep us busy." I told him that she was very wise. My sweet kitty just found room on the foot rest of the recliner. She's black, brownish and orange ..quite pretty. I need to alter my male as he's chasing her too much. I think that's why she is with me. She usually likes to be apart.


Fortune telling: kittens on your footrest!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a photo of Dds new pond. It looks better in the flesh and will be evrn better still when the grass and plsnts grow


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I found Advil helps. I didn't put much faith in meds but one Advil cuts the pain.


We don't have Advil here in the UK.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy surrey. Only just got up, going to be really lazy today.
> 
> Xiang, lovely knitting and how on earth do you manage those loom band dragons?
> 
> ...


I am very tenacious, I think your gs (english) would be able to master this, it is only basic looming - it just looks impressive hahaha ........ and i am just so modest. No really the hardest part is when there is a lot of bands on one of the loom spikes, and one has to get the very bottom bands. The other pain is finding broken bands, once the project is off the loom. How is gs getting on with his phone cover, has he done it yet?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Exactly! But I see the geese ready to go to Canada which I think means early winter. I found a caterpillar two inch long and his mid section about an inch different color. They say a wide mid band means cold winter. Hub thought squirrel nest high in tree meant cold winter so I'm waiting to see. I think September is the new August since we are having heat and humidity similar to August. Have you heard the expression 'orange is the new black'?


I've heard all kinds of colours being the new black, but Orange!? Can you imagine wearing 'a little orange number' to a posh event?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What a great idea! A barber came when my dad couldnt go out. It was such a nice feeling to get some pampering when you need a spirit lift. I feel lika a new person when I get a hair cut. I wonder if waiter persons, gas pumpers, and hair dressers know how much older people appreciate them. My hub helped at a gas station just to be busy when he retired and if someone chatted or complimented him he would tell me with so much cheer in his voice. I bet the beautician would be happy to get abit of cash and appreciation.


Very very rare to find gas pumps that aren't self-service here anymore, maybe if you found a gas station in the middle of the countryside but other than that, it's 'do it yourself'!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of Dds new pond. It looks better in the flesh and will be evrn better still when the grass and plsnts grow


That is so nice, I have always wanted a pond, but it is not appropriate here in the summers we have had recently


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am very tenacious, I think your gs (english) would be able to master this, it is only basic looming - it just looks impressive hahaha ........ and i am just so modest. No really the hardest part is when there is a lot of bands on one of the loom spikes, and one has to get the very bottom bands. The other pain is finding broken bands, once the project is off the loom. How is gs getting on with his phone cover, has he done it yet?


I still think you are very clever. Don't think gs has finished phone case, but I know he did con his other grandma into buying some loom bands when they were staying with her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You all keep me floating! I had shaky from fear that the water meter reader might turn us in for too much stuff in the cellar but he didn't comment so I think it's ok. He called he was there at 10 am instead of 1 pm so I had to get there fast. Then took the car to the dealer to see why it has been funny and I fear getting rear ended if it happend unexpected. They had us waiting 2 hours with the 10 minute news repeating on and on. I was getting edgy. They say there is carbon build up in the gas line due to ethanol in the gas. The slow air leak is due to rim not sealed on tires and the back up senser is ok..cost to fix $450. I took it and left due to being tired, stressed and not wanting to hear the tv anymore. At 9 pm the light in the dash said 5% oil life change soon but I had done oil change 2 weeks prior. AAA would not put oil in and no gas stations are open at that hour. My friend said to drive it home and the engine wouldn't blow up. This morning jiffy lube reset the senser and said the oil was fine ..no charge..they are nice like that. Then went to get rims sealed. We were there loooong time so I asked how much longer and they said it was already done but my car was where it had been. They had done the wrong red sable and so they then did mine and no charge. I went to my friend's church festival. She has a booth selling donuts cider snd her delish caramel apples. I was late due to the car but got to eat and bought a bag of small balls of yarn for $1 and some items including fudge I like to buy because the money goes to the women's group of the church. I've stopped shaking so I guess all is well. If I don't get a letter from the city. There are two gangs from this city and another and theynare shooting in retaliation for a prior shooting. I'm so,glad I left the inner city. Pray for the police and innocent people to be safe. I hope I can get the apartment cleared but the man wants so much money. I paid $250 for an hour and a half work. Doesnt that seem high?


Far too much money surely?
It sounds like you have a sweet tooth - like me. Donuts, caramel apples and fudge.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think it is time bub went back to his mother - you sound like you are much to ip to look after yourself, nevermind a baby, who needs a lot of care


Well said Judy. But we know it won't happen!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I still think you are very clever. Don't think gs has finished phone case, but I know he did con his other grandma into buying some loom bands when they were staying with her.


After this dragon, I am going to make some smaller projects. I think one project will be a pair of mobiles for the twins - just something pretty for them. Occasionally I make smaller dragons, and other creatures, for the girls. I have recently made the girl frog, from Rio 2, and Miss M loved it. I will be making the two main parrots from Rio also. I have to make four pairs of them, so they might have to be different colours


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Polly, that does seem a lot of money but you need to have someone that is responsible, hang in there, little by little, you are getting there!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am also working on a 60 inch Chinese Dragon, but sometimes I need to take a break from all craft work, so that I can do a bit of reading g. I have now had a 4 day break, and am back to knitting and looming, can't wait for the blankets to be finished, I want to start on the singlets. I will include some teasers of both projects, and then the next photos will be of the finished items.


Wow! Look at that dragon. Incredible what you can do with little bits of rubber. I love the blanket as well. Great fun to knit I imagine. Both are something to 'get your teeth into'.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope the magical mystery bus was fun


I could have been home in half the time but fancied the scenic routes on two buses, saw parts of SE London I haven't seen for a long time, it was fun!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! Look at that dragon. Incredible what you can do with little bits of rubber. I love the blanket as well. Great fun to knit I imagine. Both are something to 'get your teeth into'.


Saxy, they are keeping me out of trouble - I don't have time to think up any trouble at the moment. I think DH is secretly pleased that I am able to knit, otherwise I might be spending time shopping, or something equally expensive, like renovating hahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It looks very shiny, I wouldn't know what to do with it


It _is_ very shiny and uncooperative! I can't imagine what it was bought for but I would think definitely crochet rather than knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Be afraid..........only joking they are two of the nicest people I have ever met, you will all have a great time.


Aawwwwww!!!! Love you too hon! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am also working on a 60 inch Chinese Dragon, but sometimes I need to take a break from all craft work, so that I can do a bit of reading g. I have now had a 4 day break, and am back to knitting and looming, can't wait for the blankets to be finished, I want to start on the singlets. I will include some teasers of both projects, and then the next photos will be of the finished items.


You do such brilliant work Judi, very well done!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I must go an do something, not sure what. Oh yes, put washing away and then knit. Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely photos , thank you for showing them. x


Hi Susan, new laptop? Ooooooo!!! How you doing kid and when are you going to the dentist? Mine is tomorrow but I think - hope - the worst is over now!!! xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Saxy, how are youo xx


OK. The sun is shining and I'm in less pain with my joints today for some reason. Fine weather for a few days probably.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You do such brilliant work Judi, very well done!!


Thank you, now I must go and work some more on the wrap. I am determined to finish it, and the second one, before the babies are born 😆

So bye for now, have a great day, every one xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of Dds new pond. It looks better in the flesh and will be evrn better still when the grass and plsnts grow


I agree. Show us again next summer. They have done well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aawwwwww!!!! Love you too hon! xxxx


Yes, thank Chris. We will try not to get into tooooooo much trouble!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I agree. Show us again next summer. They have done well.


Will do, the gks were very proud of it as they did a not to help.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> dont we all?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of Dds new pond. It looks better in the flesh and will be evrn better still when the grass and plsnts grow


Very pretty, they have all done a really nice job there!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could have been home in half the time but fancied the scenic routes on two buses, saw parts of SE London I haven't seen for a long time, it was fun!!


and relaxing. We have a bus that goes from Eastbourne to Portsmouth. We are pretty much in the middle. It takes several hours, but one day I will go all the way to Portsmouth, with some knitting. Bags I the front seat upstairs!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Saxy, they are keeping me out of trouble - I don't have time to think up any trouble at the moment. I think DH is secretly pleased that I am able to knit, otherwise I might be spending time shopping, or something equally expensive, like renovating hahaha


You get into trouble if you want.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I must go an do something, not sure what. Oh yes, put washing away and then knit. Have a lovely day everyone xx


Don't overdo it. It's Sunday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've heard all kinds of colours being the new black, but Orange!? Can you imagine wearing 'a little orange number' to a posh event?


Went to rubber-neck at a neighbour's wedding a little while back, there must have been four or five posh orange dresses, one of them was very short and on a very wide lady and was *flouescent*!!!!!! None of them looked good!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went to rubber-neck at a neighbour's wedding a little while back, there must have been four or five posh orange dresses, one of them was very short and on a very wide lady and was *flouescent*!!!!!! None of them looked good!


It would work out on the airfield!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I dont think I'm liking this lap top hahaha. I can move stuff to my junk mail but cant get it back if I want it...any ideas? hahaha like pull the plug out?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It would work out on the airfield!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I dont think I'm liking this lap top hahaha. I can move stuff to my junk mail but cant get it back if I want it...any ideas? hahaha like pull the plug out?


Why would you want it back if it's junk? If it's not junk, don't put it in there!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, new laptop? Ooooooo!!! How you doing kid and when are you going to the dentist? Mine is tomorrow but I think - hope - the worst is over now!!! xxxxxx


I go a week tomorrow londy. Im pooing myself!!!!! I'm being polite too.....I sort of think my mouth will have false teeth. Most teeth are broken and a mess..... :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why would you want it back if it's junk? If it's not junk, don't put it in there!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I sometimes tend to put things in the wrong places :roll:

hahahah


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Be afraid..........only joking they are two of the nicest people I have ever met, you will all have a great time.


Yes, they are!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am also working on a 60 inch Chinese Dragon, but sometimes I need to take a break from all craft work, so that I can do a bit of reading g. I have now had a 4 day break, and am back to knitting and looming, can't wait for the blankets to be finished, I want to start on the singlets. I will include some teasers of both projects, and then the next photos will be of the finished items.


Both projects are looking good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of Dds new pond. It looks better in the flesh and will be evrn better still when the grass and plsnts grow


They did a great job with the pond!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I go a week tomorrow londy. Im pooing myself!!!!! I'm being polite too.....I sort of think my mouth will have false teeth. Most teeth are broken and a mess..... :thumbdown:


They are so much better in the dentist now, you'll see! Just tell them you are nervous (better not say you are pooing yourself!) and they will be as easy on you as they can and help you feel no pain. Dodgy teeth can make you ill so be brave, you'll be fine!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I sometimes tend to put things in the wrong places :roll:
> 
> hahahah


Don't we all!! At least you know where it was, I never do and have to search the whole damned computer, grrrr!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I am also working on a 60 inch Chinese Dragon, but sometimes I need to take a break from all craft work, so that I can do a bit of reading g. I have now had a 4 day break, and am back to knitting and looming, can't wait for the blankets to be finished, I want to start on the singlets. I will include some teasers of both projects, and then the next photos will be of the finished items.


I've said it before but I love those blankets! Have you any idea how many bands you will use for your dragon?im in awe, I can't even make a bracelet!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> lovely photos , thank you for showing them. x


That's ok. I've been watching bits of the Great North Run, I never saw you GS run by! What lovely day it is up there today. Hope you are ok.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> What is happening with the stuff in the apartment, is it suitable for a charity - if it is, there might be a charity that will pick it up for you, for free. I don't know how thinks like that work though, so I might be leading you astray. I just know that we have had things picked up by a charity, at no charge to us.


That's what most of my friends have done when clearing properties.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's what most of my friends have done when clearing properties.


Same here, friends had some, The British Heart Foundation (my fave charity) had loads and the rest went to landfill!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> OK. The sun is shining and I'm in less pain with my joints today for some reason. Fine weather for a few days probably.


Hi Saxy, I think when the sun shines it makes everyone feel better. My bones love the warmth. I really think I need to move to a warmer climate. I can dream, it will probably be moving south in England.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Saxy, I think when the sun shines it makes everyone feel better. My bones love the warmth. I really think I need to move to a warmer climate. I can dream, it will probably be moving south in England.


Malta seems to be the place for winter homes, but moving back and forth would be a bind.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Malta seems to be the place for winter homes, but moving back and forth would be a bind.


I went to Malta in February 1987 and was b***** freezing!! I missed grass and trees so much that I cried when we flew back over the South Downs!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are at the family,s and DH and DS are changing the oil in the boat. I'm on my iPad. I've had enough of that silly laptop. I'm not very good at change.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are at the family,s and DH and DS are changing the oil in the boat. I'm on my iPad. I've had enough of that silly laptop. I'm not very good at change.


Course you are, you just have no patience with yourself! Anyway, an Ipod's easier to carry around!! xxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Have had a busy morning so far. Went out and got most of my supplies for the KAP that Purple, Londy, Jynx and I are going to meet up at.So happy that is done and ahead of time to boot. I try so hard to be timely, but sometimes life gets in the way.So excited to meet everyone though. I also stopped at the grocery to pick up two items and came home with 3 bags full. Does anyone else do this.???????DH and I are doing some clean up after I have some ice tea. Was in the 60's when I left house this morning, but was 78 when I got home. I wore a heavier top and now sweating to death, change in clothes next on list to do.

Need to go help DH write letter to gardening company we used, at how disappointed we are with the service they delivered. Back later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have had a busy morning so far. Went out and got most of my supplies for the KAP that Purple, Londy, Jynx and I are going to meet up at.So happy that is done and ahead of time to boot. I try so hard to be timely, but sometimes life gets in the way.So excited to meet everyone though. I also stopped at the grocery to pick up two items and came home with 3 bags full. Does anyone else do this.???????DH and I are doing some clean up after I have some ice tea. Was in the 60's when I left house this morning, but was 78 when I got home. I wore a heavier top and now sweating to death, change in clothes next on list to do.
> 
> Need to go help DH write letter to gardening company we used, at how disappointed we are with the service they delivered. Back later.


That's a good job done, I am nearly there but just worried we might have missed something, hope we will be forgiven for anything we get wrong, we're both too excited to think straight!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a good job done, I am nearly there but just worried we might have missed something, hope we will be forgiven for anything we get wrong, we're both too excited to think straight!! xxxxx


I think they will be just delighted you're both there! :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It would work out on the airfield!


😂😅😆😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've said it before but I love those blankets! Have you any idea how many bands you will use for your dragon?im in awe, I can't even make a bracelet!


The girl who designed it has stated there are 4800 bands, I don't think I am half way through yet. I think if I make another one, I will make it wider, this one looks too skinny - like it has been starved. I am thinking of making some for my older girls - they all like dragons.

I think some of the bracelets are a bit more difficult, the band's are placed in odd ways - I try not to make bracelets; even my DGD's are sick of the bracelets, they are more interested in making the smaller critters and charms. I will have to teach them how to make the larger creatures, I think. At this time, there are only 2 who are old enough to be able to understand the instructive videos, and also have the concentration time needed to do the looming


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Saxy, I think when the sun shines it makes everyone feel better. My bones love the warmth. I really think I need to move to a warmer climate. I can dream, it will probably be moving south in England.


Come to Australia, it is very warm, verging on furnace hot at times, here - your bones will think Christmas has come with all the trimmings for the whole year 😆😅😃😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are at the family,s and DH and DS are changing the oil in the boat. I'm on my iPad. I've had enough of that silly laptop. I'm not very good at change.


Just go slowly, you will eventually be flying with the laptop - as you are now with the iPad

GS I no longer have an iPad, I have never liked it, and have now given it to DD, and she will keep it until she decides on the tablet she wants, then it will come back to me.
I now have a Samsung Galaxy Tablet, which I like much better, and it syncs with the other 2 computers & my phone. The only problem with changing from Apple, is that i will have to get DD to email my magazines & books from the apple new stand, otherwise I lose them all. 
I also had to change my Skype account, for some reason unknown to me. I think you can still find me under my name, other wise look for Xiang_Xiu - I think that is it anyway. If you can't find me, just ask Londy, her and I have had a chat


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am also working on a 60 inch Chinese Dragon, but sometimes I need to take a break from all craft work, so that I can do a bit of reading g. I have now had a 4 day break, and am back to knitting and looming, can't wait for the blankets to be finished, I want to start on the singlets. I will include some teasers of both projects, and then the next photos will be of the finished items.


The dragon is awesome! I have that pattern for the blanket and would like to try it some day yours is truly lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz wrote:
> Gas company wanted to cut off our gas and replace our gas meter because we are using so much less gas this year than last year they suspected we had tampered with the meter. I had to call them and tell them not to do it. We replaced our furnace with a really high efficiency one and replaced our gas tank with a high efficiency one and I really can't believe the difference in the gas bill.
> Can you meet them at the house and tell them that you are spending most of your time at your son's house since he has been sick.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't really know, it was given to me with a lot of haberdashery thrown out from a charity shop! There's probably enough to make at least a child's sweater. Maybe I'll wind it into balls and stick it in my case. If neither of you girls want it, I'll leave it on the grab table at the KAP!!!


That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well said Judy. But we know it won't happen!


Well he is with his grandma right now :shock: I told her I have two dr. Appts tomorrow and that my mom is having her surgery Tuesday so I probably won't have him till Thursday. I thought he was here last night one of the times I woke up during the night until the brain cleared and I remembered he wasn't here. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have had a busy morning so far. Went out and got most of my supplies for the KAP that Purple, Londy, Jynx and I are going to meet up at.So happy that is done and ahead of time to boot. I try so hard to be timely, but sometimes life gets in the way.So excited to meet everyone though. I also stopped at the grocery to pick up two items and came home with 3 bags full. Does anyone else do this.???????DH and I are doing some clean up after I have some ice tea. Was in the 60's when I left house this morning, but was 78 when I got home. I wore a heavier top and now sweating to death, change in clothes next on list to do.
> 
> Need to go help DH write letter to gardening company we used, at how disappointed we are with the service they delivered. Back later.


Yes every time I step thru the doors  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The dragon is awesome! I have that pattern for the blanket and would like to try it some day yours is truly lovely!


Thanks Binky, I had to rip it back 4 times before I got in the groove of it, once you get your head around the pattern, it begins to be easier. I hope to see your blanket soon xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well he is with his grandma right now :shock: I told her I have two dr. Appts tomorrow and that my mom is having her surgery Tuesday so I probably won't have him till Thursday. I thought he was here last night one of the times I woke up during the night until the brain cleared and I remembered he wasn't here. :roll:


So now, in between your visits and Mums surgery R.E.S.T., then you might begin to feel a little better, I hope so anyway 😊


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a good job done, I am nearly there but just worried we might have missed something, hope we will be forgiven for anything we get wrong, we're both too excited to think straight!! xxxxx


You are right there, I have so many lists I will have to make lists of my lists.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well he is with his grandma right now :shock: I told her I have two dr. Appts tomorrow and that my mom is having her surgery Tuesday so I probably won't have him till Thursday. I thought he was here last night one of the times I woke up during the night until the brain cleared and I remembered he wasn't here. :roll:


Will be thinking of your Mum tomorrow. Sending yyou lots of hugs, to be given in person very soon. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a lovely sunny autumnal morning here. WI knitti g group this morning and then maybe a swim later.

Hapoy Monday hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well he is with his grandma right now :shock: I told her I have two dr. Appts tomorrow and that my mom is having her surgery Tuesday so I probably won't have him till Thursday. I thought he was here last night one of the times I woke up during the night until the brain cleared and I remembered he wasn't here. :roll:


See,it's messin' with your head!! Bet that doesn't happen to his mum!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of your Mum tomorrow. Sending yyou lots of hugs, to be given in person very soon. Xxx


....and from me too!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a lovely sunny autumnal morning here. WI knitti g group this morning and then maybe a swim later.
> 
> Hapoy Monday hugs to you all. Xx


It's like a midsummer morning here, really hot & sunny, which is a shame cos I am going to Zumba and it's gonna be hot, hot, HOT!!!! Then off to the dentist, oh what a social whirl my life is!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, hope the world is being kind to you wherever you are and whatever you're doing! Love yas!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Come to Australia, it is very warm, verging on furnace hot at times, here - your bones will think Christmas has come with all the trimmings for the whole year 😆😅😃😂


I found Cairns a bit TOO hot, but the Blue Mountains were perfect, and Melbourne was like summer at home when we were there in late September.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are right there, I have so many lists I will have to make lists of my lists.


I sometimes worry that I spend too long making lists, but I do need them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of your Mum tomorrow. Sending yyou lots of hugs, to be given in person very soon. Xxx


I won't be able to give mine personally, but I'm sending some over the airwaves. xxx And a gentle one to your Mum.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a lovely sunny autumnal morning here. WI knitti g group this morning and then maybe a swim later.
> 
> Hapoy Monday hugs to you all. Xx


and back to you. It's more like Indian summer here, with wall to wall blue sky.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Everyone, hope the world is being kind to you wherever you are and whatever you're doing! Love yas!! xxxxxxxx


Love you too gorgeous lady. The world is always kind to me, or maybe I'm just more accepting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I had to be reminded how to get on this laptop today, and I'm sure I'll have to be reminded tomorrow as well. We went up to DS's yesterday, got back and I was tired, so didnt come on line. I might go to s and b today. I havent decided yet. I shall read my kp first before I decide.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just go slowly, you will eventually be flying with the laptop - as you are now with the iPad
> 
> GS I no longer have an iPad, I have never liked it, and have now given it to DD, and she will keep it until she decides on the tablet she wants, then it will come back to me.
> I now have a Samsung Galaxy Tablet, which I like much better, and it syncs with the other 2 computers & my phone. The only problem with changing from Apple, is that i will have to get DD to email my magazines & books from the apple new stand, otherwise I lose them all.
> I also had to change my Skype account, for some reason unknown to me. I think you can still find me under my name, other wise look for Xiang_Xiu - I think that is it anyway. If you can't find me, just ask Londy, her and I have had a chat


I think I need my skype updated. on this new thing. I will get the boys to help me, when they come. I prefer face time. I dont know if this laptop has a web cam. my older one didnt. it was a fuss.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 11'C (52'F) It's snowing on the west end of the country again. It doesn't need to come here.
We had a lovely weekend. Nice and sunny. 
I had a wonderful sushi and sashimi dinner on Saturday. There were only about 12 people in the restaurant so service was awesome. They warmed the sticky rice up which brought the flavours out so much.
Yesterday we went to the Orono fair. Mum had some entries in the photography competition. I had a look at the knit and crochet entries. Just to get some ideas  We had a look through the poultry and sheep pens. Petted a calf. Watched a blacksmith (who had a lot of his hair burned off) making decorative iron.
While we were there we had to have fair food. Poutine with smoked meat on it, lamb burgers, pogos, deep fried pickles and watermelon lemonade. And of course Beavertails for dessert. Yummy.
I didn't knit a thing this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just go slowly, you will eventually be flying with the laptop - as you are now with the iPad
> 
> GS I no longer have an iPad, I have never liked it, and have now given it to DD, and she will keep it until she decides on the tablet she wants, then it will come back to me.
> I now have a Samsung Galaxy Tablet, which I like much better, and it syncs with the other 2 computers & my phone. The only problem with changing from Apple, is that i will have to get DD to email my magazines & books from the apple new stand, otherwise I lose them all.
> I also had to change my Skype account, for some reason unknown to me. I think you can still find me under my name, other wise look for Xiang_Xiu - I think that is it anyway. If you can't find me, just ask Londy, her and I have had a chat


I'm still waiting for a Galaxy Note tablet to go on sale. I may have to wait until Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think they will be just delighted you're both there! :lol:


You can pick up anything that you've missed or run out of in Toronto. I'm willing to shop.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have had a busy morning so far. Went out and got most of my supplies for the KAP that Purple, Londy, Jynx and I are going to meet up at.So happy that is done and ahead of time to boot. I try so hard to be timely, but sometimes life gets in the way.So excited to meet everyone though. I also stopped at the grocery to pick up two items and came home with 3 bags full. Does anyone else do this.???????DH and I are doing some clean up after I have some ice tea. Was in the 60's when I left house this morning, but was 78 when I got home. I wore a heavier top and now sweating to death, change in clothes next on list to do.
> 
> Need to go help DH write letter to gardening company we used, at how disappointed we are with the service they delivered. Back later.


I try not to go into any grocery store when I'm hungry. DD makes lists for me and I can stick to the list when I'm not hungry.
I always dress in layers. The weather is so changeable this year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Malta seems to be the place for winter homes, but moving back and forth would be a bind.


When I retire I want to buy a truck camper. That way I can take my bed and toilet with me whenever I don't like the weather wherever I am. I'm just hoping I can drive for a few years after I retire. I could always drive to the west coast for the winter and drive to the east coast for the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I sometimes tend to put things in the wrong places :roll:
> 
> hahahah


Don't we all?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why would you want it back if it's junk? If it's not junk, don't put it in there!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


We had one person at work that filed all their email under Trash, and couldn't figure out why it kept deleting itself. (Is there a different definition for "Trash" that I don't know about???) :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of Dds new pond. It looks better in the flesh and will be evrn better still when the grass and plsnts grow


I think the pond already looks pretty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am also working on a 60 inch Chinese Dragon, but sometimes I need to take a break from all craft work, so that I can do a bit of reading g. I have now had a 4 day break, and am back to knitting and looming, can't wait for the blankets to be finished, I want to start on the singlets. I will include some teasers of both projects, and then the next photos will be of the finished items.


Lovely work so far. That blanket will be a heirloom.
Your Chinese dragon looks very authentic. I don't think he looks skinny at all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz wrote:
> Gas company wanted to cut off our gas and replace our gas meter because we are using so much less gas this year than last year they suspected we had tampered with the meter. I had to call them and tell them not to do it. We replaced our furnace with a really high efficiency one and replaced our gas tank with a high efficiency one and I really can't believe the difference in the gas bill.
> Can you meet them at the house and tell them that you are spending most of your time at your son's house since he has been sick.
> 
> ...


Our town has had problems with grow ops, so the utility companies monitor unusual changes in gas, hydro and water. Those are usually signs that a grow op has started up. The silly thing is that most of these grow op are licensed to operate, just not in a residential house. If they were in the industrial section, nothing would be said. They cause all kinds of problems when one of these people starts one up in a house, to save money, and causes mold problems, and traffic problems from the trucks, and usually the house has to be demolished afterward.
(Grow op = facility for growing medical marijuana)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late, and I hear cats fighting in the basement. So I'm going to go break up the fight and head to work.
Have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I need my skype updated. on this new thing. I will get the boys to help me, when they come. I prefer face time. I dont know if this laptop has a web cam. my older one didnt. it was a fuss.


I did like FaceTime, might have to see if there is something similar to Skype/FaceTime in Google, or something else. I will do some research, and see what I can find. The new laptops usually have the Webcam installed, good luck with the computer xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm still waiting for a Galaxy Note tablet to go on sale. I may have to wait until Christmas.


The stores here have end of financial year sales, here, and the tablets were on sale then, and this Tab 4 had only just been released into the region (I think) so I got the upgraded version, but I really wish I hade the note tablet instead. I still like this tablet, and now I am waiting for the Note 4 phone to be released here, that is what I am getting next.

Hope the Tablet comes on sale soon for you


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late, and I hear cats fighting in the basement. So I'm going to go break up the fight and head to work.
> Have a great day.


You have a good day at work


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a lovely sunny autumnal morning here. WI knitti g group this morning and then maybe a swim later.
> 
> Hapoy Monday hugs to you all. Xx


It's a lovely morning here, too. I'm off for a walk soon and then out to visit my young friend and her boys. Mr Ric and DS are back this evening. The trip was a success in that the trailer has been sold. Now I suppose the search will be on to find a newer, better one to replace it. Hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I won't be able to give mine personally, but I'm sending some over the airwaves. xxx And a gentle one to your Mum.


And so am I. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I found Cairns a bit TOO hot, but the Blue Mountains were perfect, and Melbourne was like summer at home when we were there in late September.


Cairns and Melbourne were both 42' when we were there and it wasn't the same year!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I sometimes worry that I spend too long making lists, but I do need them.


I need them but too lazy to make them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Love you too gorgeous lady. The world is always kind to me, or maybe I'm just more accepting.


You get what you deserve love!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 11'C (52'F) It's snowing on the west end of the country again. It doesn't need to come here.
> We had a lovely weekend. Nice and sunny.
> I had a wonderful sushi and sashimi dinner on Saturday. There were only about 12 people in the restaurant so service was awesome. They warmed the sticky rice up which brought the flavours out so much.
> Yesterday we went to the Orono fair. Mum had some entries in the photography competition. I had a look at the knit and crochet entries. Just to get some ideas  We had a look through the poultry and sheep pens. Petted a calf. Watched a blacksmith (who had a lot of his hair burned off) making decorative iron.
> ...


Sounds like a great weekend! I recognised most of your 'fair' menu but what are poutine and pogos?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You can pick up anything that you've missed or run out of in Toronto. I'm willing to shop.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 11'C (52'F) It's snowing on the west end of the country again. It doesn't need to come here.
> We had a lovely weekend. Nice and sunny.
> I had a wonderful sushi and sashimi dinner on Saturday. There were only about 12 people in the restaurant so service was awesome. They warmed the sticky rice up which brought the flavours out so much.
> Yesterday we went to the Orono fair. Mum had some entries in the photography competition. I had a look at the knit and crochet entries. Just to get some ideas  We had a look through the poultry and sheep pens. Petted a calf. Watched a blacksmith (who had a lot of his hair burned off) making decorative iron.
> ...


I love the sound of your weekend, I have never been to a fair like you were describing. All the good sounds yummy but what are Beavertails?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I love the sound of your weekend, I have never been to a fair like you were describing. All the good sounds yummy but what are Beavertails?


I had beavertails when I was in Toronto once before, they are flat doughnuts, about 10" long by 5" wide and they are scrumptious!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh how I hate this lap top. We should never have got them. IOts windows 8.1 and wont accept my e mail contacts, neither can we work out how to add contacts. So...I think Im going on my old lap top.

been to Stitch and B. say no more!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Back from the dentist, which didn't go quite to plan. The new crown was installed and he told me to bite down firmly but when I did, a crack appeared right across the crown! So......he has to order a new one and the old one will have to be dug out....and so it goes on.....! 
Bargain of the week in Age UK (Charity shop!) I never find yarn in these places but, by golly, I did today. The skein of sock yarn had a price tag of £15 on it!! I paid £1.47 for all three!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh how I hate this lap top. We should never have got them. IOts windows 8.1 and wont accept my e mail contacts, neither can we work out how to add contacts. So...I think Im going on my old lap top.
> 
> been to Stitch and B. say no more!


Sorry you are having trouble with the laptop, hope it all works out.
What happened at S&B??!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I had beavertails when I was in Toronto once before, they are flat doughnuts, about 10" long by 5" wide and they are scrumptious!!!


Hi Londy, how are sore feet today? Hope you had a good sum a. Thanks for clearing up the Beavertails thing, I guess & hoped that's what they would . Sorry about your tooth. What. Result at the charity shop.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I did like FaceTime, might have to see if there is something similar to Skype/FaceTime in Google, or something else. I will do some research, and see what I can find. The new laptops usually have the Webcam installed, good luck with the computer xxxxx


we are finding it awful at the moment. everything is hardwork and it shouldnt be, however I know that DH will find a way. he loves a challenge, meanwhile I'll go back to my old one.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back from the dentist, which didn't go quite to plan. The new crown was installed and he told me to bite down firmly but when I did, a crack appeared right across the crown! So......he has to order a new one and the old one will have to be dug out....and so it goes on.....!
> Bargain of the week in Age UK (Charity shop!) I never find yarn in these places but, by golly, I did today. The skein of sock yarn had a price tag of £15 on it!! I paid £1.47 for all three!!!!!


Well done you! Thats what I like to see. 
:thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> See,it's messin' with your head!! Bet that doesn't happen to his mum!


I bet it doesn't either, it happens all the time to me when the little guy is not here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats what they've been talking about. teeth, teeth, and more teeth, Then someone had been to a funeral and it was lovely! then someones daughter had lost a baby. which was very sad. Then this new woman laughs like a bloody horse and she physically hurts my right ear, she is so loud.....I said to ther today that she had a rotten laugh, and she said her mam threatened to smack her when she was little because of it! I wished she had....It really if the most awful sound Ive ever heard! So loud...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to spend the day at the doctors office and knit in between or clean the sour milk out of my car, hope you all have a lovely day.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely morning here. Sunny and blue skies, although it is cool, but is to go to 78F today.Starting to get things ready to pack up for next trip to Florida. Trying to get house settled before it becomes a warehouse again. Daisy is at groomers this morning, she really needed to go too. Lots to do today.

Binky sending loving thoughts to your Mom, hope all goes well. Are you feeling any better.???? Glad lil guy's grandma knows she will have him for a few days this week.

GS Wish I could be with you while you are at the dentist and hold your hand, but know that I am with you in spirit if not physically. The dentist is one place I dread going. Know how you feel. How are your achy bones????Hope you like your new tablet eventually. Miss you.

Pam enjoy your day with your friend and her boys. What fun looking for a new trailer. So glad your hubby found a buyer so quickly. Have you enjoyed yourself the last few days as you could do as you wanted.????????

Londy and Purple can't wait to meet up with you. Londy don't worry if you forget something, lots of stores here. I make lists too and they multiply into more lists. Love your DD's pond Purple.. Next year with the flowering plants and all it will be gorgeous.

Nitzi it sounds like you and your family had a grand time at the fair. I didn't know what some of your fair food was but it sounded good.

Xiang you are so knowledgeable about all these different phones and tablets and such. I have no idea how you keep them straight, it boggles my mind, but then I am easily boggled. I am a dummie when it comes to all things electronic.

I am off now to do laundry and try to sort through my needles and yarn to see if I have the required stuff for the KAL class I am taking.I have homework to do for it, and I knit so slow anymore I need to get it under way now.

Hope everyone has a spectacular day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back from the dentist, which didn't go quite to plan. The new crown was installed and he told me to bite down firmly but when I did, a crack appeared right across the crown! So......he has to order a new one and the old one will have to be dug out....and so it goes on.....!
> Bargain of the week in Age UK (Charity shop!) I never find yarn in these places but, by golly, I did today. The skein of sock yarn had a price tag of £15 on it!! I paid £1.47 for all three!!!!!


I want a shop like yours. My town is so starving for yarn that any yarn that goes to the charity shop is snapped up the same day. (Always before I get there.)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy, how are sore feet today? Hope you had a good sum a. Thanks for clearing up the Beavertails thing, I guess & hoped that's what they would . Sorry about your tooth. What. Result at the charity shop.


Hi love, feet no longer sore but back aching a bit, think missing a week at Zumba is never a good thing!! Regardless, I have done all my ironing and cleaned out the nasty, nasty recycling wheely bin!!! Feet up now!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thats what they've been talking about. teeth, teeth, and more teeth, Then someone had been to a funeral and it was lovely! then someones daughter had lost a baby. which was very sad. Then this new woman laughs like a bloody horse and she physically hurts my right ear, she is so loud.....I said to ther today that she had a rotten laugh, and she said her mam threatened to smack her when she was little because of it! I wished she had....It really if the most awful sound Ive ever heard! So loud...


I feel for you but I spose it's better than someone moaning all the time - or not?!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a great weekend! I recognised most of your 'fair' menu but what are poutine and pogos?


Poutine is a uniquely Canadian dish. Take French fries (English chips) preferably hand-cut ones that are thicker, cover them with gravy and cheese curds. You can make it a meal by covering that mess with meat: smoked meat, bacon or pulled pork. Its' really bad for your arteries and heart, but it's a filling warm meal.
Pogos are a spicy (mostly garlic) wiener stuck on a stick, dipped into a cornmeal batter and deep fried. That lets you walk around with it and eat it.
Beavertails are a flat doughnut-like thing as Londy said. They are covered with cinnamon and sugar, or apple slices and sauce, or, my favourite, chocolate hazelnut sauce.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I want a shop like yours. My town is so starving for yarn that any yarn that goes to the charity shop is snapped up the same day. (Always before I get there.)


Same here usually, you get little balls of odd stuff that no-one wants but I couldn't believe this today, I kept expecting someone to jump out and say "Gotcha!"


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh how I hate this lap top. We should never have got them. IOts windows 8.1 and wont accept my e mail contacts, neither can we work out how to add contacts. So...I think Im going on my old lap top.
> 
> been to Stitch and B. say no more!


Can you take classes at the place where you bought it?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Poutine is a uniquely Canadian dish. Take French fries (English chips) preferably hand-cut ones that are thicker, cover them with gravy and cheese curds. You can make it a meal by covering that mess with meat: smoked meat, bacon or pulled pork. Its' really bad for your arteries and heart, but it's a filling warm meal.
> Pogos are a spicy (mostly garlic) wiener stuck on a stick, dipped into a cornmeal batter and deep fried. That lets you walk around with it and eat it.
> Beavertails are a flat doughnut-like thing as Londy said. They are covered with cinnamon and sugar, or apple slices and sauce, or, my favourite, chocolate hazelnut sauce.


Bring it ONNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back from the dentist, which didn't go quite to plan. The new crown was installed and he told me to bite down firmly but when I did, a crack appeared right across the crown! So......he has to order a new one and the old one will have to be dug out....and so it goes on.....!
> Bargain of the week in Age UK (Charity shop!) I never find yarn in these places but, by golly, I did today. The skein of sock yarn had a price tag of £15 on it!! I paid £1.47 for all three!!!!!


Sorry about all the issues with the crown!! Great yarn purchases. Well done!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lovely morning here. Sunny and blue skies, although it is cool, but is to go to 78F today.Starting to get things ready to pack up for next trip to Florida. Trying to get house settled before it becomes a warehouse again. Daisy is at groomers this morning, she really needed to go too. Lots to do today.
> 
> Binky sending loving thoughts to your Mom, hope all goes well. Are you feeling any better.???? Glad lil guy's grandma knows she will have him for a few days this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Purly. I have enjoyed the freedom of no one to answer to but me immensely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and 11'C (52'F) It's snowing on the west end of the country again. It doesn't need to come here.
> We had a lovely weekend. Nice and sunny.
> I had a wonderful sushi and sashimi dinner on Saturday. There were only about 12 people in the restaurant so service was awesome. They warmed the sticky rice up which brought the flavours out so much.
> Yesterday we went to the Orono fair. Mum had some entries in the photography competition. I had a look at the knit and crochet entries. Just to get some ideas  We had a look through the poultry and sheep pens. Petted a calf. Watched a blacksmith (who had a lot of his hair burned off) making decorative iron.
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time, but I haven't a clue what you have been eating, could you translate please :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back from the dentist, which didn't go quite to plan. The new crown was installed and he told me to bite down firmly but when I did, a crack appeared right across the crown! So......he has to order a new one and the old one will have to be dug out....and so it goes on.....!
> Bargain of the week in Age UK (Charity shop!) I never find yarn in these places but, by golly, I did today. The skein of sock yarn had a price tag of £15 on it!! I paid £1.47 for all three!!!!!


Sorry abouot the crown but well done on the wool purchase. Nice colours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bring it ONNNNN!!!!!


Think I could stuff my face with beavertails :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> we are finding it awful at the moment. everything is hardwork and it shouldnt be, however I know that DH will find a way. he loves a challenge, meanwhile I'll go back to my old one.


I have windows 8 on this computer. It has taken a bit of time to get used to it (I'm still learning) but it seems to do mostly what I want to and if it doesn't I shout at it. Hang on in there. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, it is still lovely and sunny here. Had a good knitting session this morning with the WI. My lounge floor was covered in poppies and I've been promised evening more later on this week. Will soon be abloe to take some photos and show you what we are up to.

Had a nice swim this afternoon, the first time for over a month.Feel much better after it and it gave me a good excuse to have some scones, jam and clotted cream :thumbup: 

Been sitting in the garden and have nearly finished the first sleeve of my cardigan. Not too much more to do.

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like you had a great time, but I haven't a clue what you have been eating, could you translate please :thumbup: :thumbup:


Go back a few posts and all is revealed!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry abouot the crown but well done on the wool purchase. Nice colours.


Some chunks have come off the crown already, feel like I am back where I started!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I could stuff my face with beavertails :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh YESSSSS! Like the sound of Nutella on it!! But we'll share on, I think?!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Go back a few posts and all is revealed!!! xxx


Thank you I found it. I want beavertails!!!!!

Off to throw some food around the kitchen. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lovely morning here. Sunny and blue skies, although it is cool, but is to go to 78F today.Starting to get things ready to pack up for next trip to Florida. Trying to get house settled before it becomes a warehouse again. Daisy is at groomers this morning, she really needed to go too. Lots to do today.
> 
> Binky sending loving thoughts to your Mom, hope all goes well. Are you feeling any better.???? Glad lil guy's grandma knows she will have him for a few days this week.
> 
> ...


You all might think Im thick, but whats KAL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh YESSSSS! Like the sound of Nutella on it!! But we'll share on, I think?!!!


Might do :shock: Cos I would share anything with you. Well almost anything :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You all might think Im thick, but whats KAL


You are not thick. A KAL is a Knit ALong


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Poutine is a uniquely Canadian dish. Take French fries (English chips) preferably hand-cut ones that are thicker, cover them with gravy and cheese curds. You can make it a meal by covering that mess with meat: smoked meat, bacon or pulled pork. Its' really bad for your arteries and heart, but it's a filling warm meal.
> Pogos are a spicy (mostly garlic) wiener stuck on a stick, dipped into a cornmeal batter and deep fried. That lets you walk around with it and eat it.
> Beavertails are a flat doughnut-like thing as Londy said. They are covered with cinnamon and sugar, or apple slices and sauce, or, my favourite, chocolate hazelnut sauce.


How can an animals tail be sweet? Or are they really not a beaver?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im still on hanging here with this lap top. Ive magaed to manually add all my friends to my contact list on the e-mails. the problem was finding where i could add them hahah...the other prob was no friends boo hoo......

ann goes into hospital for her cancer tomorrow.

Lynn has just phoned to say that she may not be able to go to liverpool line dancing, she will know on Wednesday. Roy has to go into hospital for a new knee but shes not sure when. Problem is we've paid for it and the train tickets......


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You get what you deserve love!!! xxx


Not necessarily; but I do appreciate what I get. If it's not what I want it's probably my own fault.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a great weekend! I recognised most of your 'fair' menu but what are poutine and pogos?


Irish whisky and jumping sticks???


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry you are having trouble with the laptop, hope it all works out.
> What happened at S&B??!!!


Yes, do tell.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I want a shop like yours. My town is so starving for yarn that any yarn that goes to the charity shop is snapped up the same day. (Always before I get there.)


That's what happens here - if it ever goes on show! Londy was very lucky; but she deserves it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I could stuff my face with beavertails :thumbup: :thumbup:


I suspect you will!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

every time I think I have a day to myself to catch up, someone wants something. But, believe this or not: My DIL (the one separated from my son) who has been arguing with him about when she can see their sons, phoned to ask me to drive over to her house (half an hour), back towards mine for 20 minutes, then wait half an hour while she saw her solicitor about my rotten son, then run her home again before coming back home myself. I did because he wants her to force the issue. 
Then DH was waiting for me to go with him to the airport. Another day gone.
At least I got out in the sunshine!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back from the dentist, which didn't go quite to plan. The new crown was installed and he told me to bite down firmly but when I did, a crack appeared right across the crown! So......he has to order a new one and the old one will have to be dug out....and so it goes on.....!
> Bargain of the week in Age UK (Charity shop!) I never find yarn in these places but, by golly, I did today. The skein of sock yarn had a price tag of £15 on it!! I paid £1.47 for all three!!!!!


Wow, that is fantastic, I never get bargains like that here


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Poutine is a uniquely Canadian dish. Take French fries (English chips) preferably hand-cut ones that are thicker, cover them with gravy and cheese curds. You can make it a meal by covering that mess with meat: smoked meat, bacon or pulled pork. Its' really bad for your arteries and heart, but it's a filling warm meal.
> Pogos are a spicy (mostly garlic) wiener stuck on a stick, dipped into a cornmeal batter and deep fried. That lets you walk around with it and eat it.
> Beavertails are a flat doughnut-like thing as Londy said. They are covered with cinnamon and sugar, or apple slices and sauce, or, my favourite, chocolate hazelnut sauce.


Mmmmm I would enjoy that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im still on hanging here with this lap top. Ive magaed to manually add all my friends to my contact list on the e-mails. the problem was finding where i could add them hahah...the other prob was no friends boo hoo......
> 
> ann goes into hospital for her cancer tomorrow.
> 
> Lynn has just phoned to say that she may not be able to go to liverpool line dancing, she will know on Wednesday. Roy has to go into hospital for a new knee but shes not sure when. Problem is we've paid for it and the train tickets......


I'll come!!! Can't line-dance, d'you think anyone will notice? When is it?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> every time I think I have a day to myself to catch up, someone wants something. But, believe this or not: My DIL (the one separated from my son) who has been arguing with him about when she can see their sons, phoned to ask me to drive over to her house (half an hour), back towards mine for 20 minutes, then wait half an hour while she saw her solicitor about my rotten son, then run her home again before coming back home myself. I did because he wants her to force the issue.
> Then DH was waiting for me to go with him to the airport. Another day gone.
> At least I got out in the sunshine!


A means to an end, so worth the aggro!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How can an animals tail be sweet? Or are they really not a beaver?


Quote Nitzi:Beavertails are a flat doughnut-like thing as Londy said. They are covered with cinnamon and sugar, or apple slices and sauce, or, my favourite, chocolate hazelnut sauce.

So, not real beaver's tails then Susan!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Mmmmm I would enjoy that!


I'd offer to bring you one back but they need to be hot and fresh!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some chunks have come off the crown already, feel like I am back where I started!!!


 :x :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'd offer to bring you one back but they need to be hot and fresh!!!


Perhaps we could get the recipe :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It's been a long day but the jyst is that I am on the mend except for the weight gain all is well. I am now going to watch this football game and knit.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps we could get the recipe :thumbup:


That does sound good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's been a long day but the jyst is that I am on the mend except for the weight gain all is well. I am now going to watch this football game and knit.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


That is good news! Enjoy your evening. xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS KAP is the Knit A Plooza, Purple, Londy , Jynx and I shall meet up in Defiance Ohio. This is the Tea Party group from Knitting Paradise.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's been a long day but the jyst is that I am on the mend except for the weight gain all is well. I am now going to watch this football game and knit.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


So glad that you are on the mend. That doesn't mean that you have to overdo it (as you have been doing) Please try to take things a bit easier. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's still nice and sunny here. Been looking through some knitting patterns this morning and found a couple of lacy ones that I might mess about with and make a cardigan.

Not sure what we are doing today. Not too much I hope as I want to get on with knitting the cardigan I am hoping to take on holiday with me.

Hope you are all well. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps we could get the recipe :thumbup:


I like your style but I think that is a very bad idea!! xxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's been a long day but the jyst is that I am on the mend except for the weight gain all is well. I am now going to watch this football game and knit.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Good news, so pleased. As for the WG, you'll be able to deal with that when you are less stressed!!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning, Toothache awful....Apart from that, we have been getting a lot of wasps in the bathroom. Ive been outsided and had a look and spotted a hole in the brick cement and they are flying in and out of there. which is right next to the bathroom. Now, "wonder boy " is going to go up a ladder and fill the hole in. I am NOT happy about this and I want to phone the proper people. Just thought I'd say this today, in case he ends up in hospital.

Ann was going in for her treatment today, poor lass.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 15'C (59'F).
I just had to chase two raccoons off the porch twice. They were up on the window ledge eating a bowl of dry cat food that had been left there. I don't know how they did that because they were both about 4 times the width of the ledge. I guess as long as their feet fit, the rest will stay put. Poor kitty didn't get much breakfast.
I was finally able to start binding off that lace that gave me so much trouble. I had to do the bind off twice. And I still think it is too tight, but I can't do it any looser without being floppy.
I'm starting to look at mitten patterns. It's still snowing in the west.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll come!!! Can't line-dance, d'you think anyone will notice? When is it?!


end of september, but ?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning, Toothache awful....Apart from that, we have been getting a lot of wasps in the bathroom. Ive been outsided and had a look and spotted a hole in the brick cement and they are flying in and out of there. which is right next to the bathroom. Now, "wonder boy " is going to go up a ladder and fill the hole in. I am NOT happy about this and I want to phone the proper people. Just thought I'd say this today, in case he ends up in hospital.
> 
> Ann was going in for her treatment today, poor lass.


Sorry about your tooth. Can you get it looked at soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Quote Nitzi:Beavertails are a flat doughnut-like thing as Londy said. They are covered with cinnamon and sugar, or apple slices and sauce, or, my favourite, chocolate hazelnut sauce.
> 
> So, not real beaver's tails then Susan!!! xxx


I couldnt understand the taste of beavers tail with cinamon on!...you get ox tails!!!!...see how thick I am.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I couldnt understand the taste of beavers tail with cinamon on!...you get ox tails!!!!...see how thick I am.


The pastry is flat like beavertails.

We do have some unusual food here, but beavertails aren't too odd, just have an odd name.

Oxtails with cinnamon, hmmm. Our tourtiere pie has beef, pork, cloves and cinnamon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about your tooth. Can you get it looked at soon.


Ive got more than one aching. my teeth are nearly all hurting, I go to see her on Monday and I think she'll want to take them all out. they really are in a bad way. my own fault. I blame all those years of smoking.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The pastry is flat like beavertails.
> 
> We do have some unusual food here, but beavertails aren't too odd, just have an odd name.
> 
> Oxtails with cinnamon, hmmm. Our tourtiere pie has beef, pork, cloves and cinnamon.


I'm not too adventurous with different foods, I think I might like your pie though. sounds nice

Today is over 60s day. I can hardly go when hes stuck up a ladder can I? I do hope hes careful. DS will go MAD!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you I found it. I want beavertails!!!!!
> 
> Off to throw some food around the kitchen. xxxxx


There is a permanent Beavertail stand at the zoo. It's on my list of things to visit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got more than one aching. my teeth are nearly all hurting, I go to see her on Monday and I think she'll want to take them all out. they really are in a bad way. my own fault. I blame all those years of smoking.


My DD has bad teeth, but her's are from several bouts of oral antibiotic syrup.
I hope that your teeth can be fixed so they don't ache so much.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> end of september, but ?


but.....I will be in the good old USA!!!! Sorry!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just found the address for the Beavertails stand in Niagara Falls. That one is even more convenient. Definitely going there.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning, Toothache awful....Apart from that, we have been getting a lot of wasps in the bathroom. Ive been outsided and had a look and spotted a hole in the brick cement and they are flying in and out of there. which is right next to the bathroom. Now, "wonder boy " is going to go up a ladder and fill the hole in. I am NOT happy about this and I want to phone the proper people. Just thought I'd say this today, in case he ends up in hospital.
> 
> Ann was going in for her treatment today, poor lass.


WASPS???!!! I would have to leave the country, I'm afraid!! Big article in the Daily Mail about the nasty stripey little b*******s today. Apparently, if you kill one, as it dies, it sends out toxic waves that tell all the other wasps there is danger. They all come in for a ruckus and they ain't feelin' friendly......!!!
Sorry about your tooth, at least it means you can't bottle out of your trip to the dentist!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late again. I need to pack and go. I'll talk to you later.
Everyone have a great day. Don't overdo, and those that are achy, I'm sending healing thoughts.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 15'C (59'F).
> I just had to chase two raccoons off the porch twice. They were up on the window ledge eating a bowl of dry cat food that had been left there. I don't know how they did that because they were both about 4 times the width of the ledge. I guess as long as their feet fit, the rest will stay put. Poor kitty didn't get much breakfast.
> I was finally able to start binding off that lace that gave me so much trouble. I had to do the bind off twice. And I still think it is too tight, but I can't do it any looser without being floppy.
> I'm starting to look at mitten patterns. It's still snowing in the west.


Good morning, Nitzi, the raccoons sound like fun - not! Looking forward to seeing a picture of your lace, wish I had the concentration for that!!
Hope the snow stays away until after our visit, haven't got room for my winter coat and boots in my case!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You wont believe what I tell you but this is the truth. JIM...our window cleaner has just turned up, he only comes every 6 weeks and Ive gone against DS and asked him if he could help us? He is the local odd job man...He says he'll go home for his large ladders and come back and close the hole. He just did one yesterday. I think DS is cross, but do I care?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got more than one aching. my teeth are nearly all hurting, I go to see her on Monday and I think she'll want to take them all out. they really are in a bad way. my own fault. I blame all those years of smoking.


I know of other long-term smokers who have had the same problem with teeth but they may not have to come out, they have new ways of dealing with teeth these days. Be brave and take your pain killers, it'll soo be over! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There is a permanent Beavertail stand at the zoo. It's on my list of things to visit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just found the address for the Beavertails stand in Niagara Falls. That one is even more convenient. Definitely going there.


Woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wont believe what I tell you but this is the truth. JIM...our window cleaner has just turned up, he only comes every 6 weeks and Ive gone against DS and asked him if he could help us? He is the local odd job man...He says he'll go home for his large ladders and come back and close the hole. He just did one yesterday. I think DS is cross, but do I care?


No, and you shouldn't, you are doing the right thing and if you could put a lie-detector on DH he would have to agree!! Good on you girl!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, Nitzi, the raccoons sound like fun - not! Looking forward to seeing a picture of your lace, wish I had the concentration for that!!
> Hope the snow stays away until after our visit, haven't got room for my winter coat and boots in my case!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Raccoons are cute but quite the pain we have a plastic tote outside that I had just put a brand new bag of cat food in still in the bag, well they drug it across our deck and tried to haul it under the bench the little buggers got the lid off and started tearing into the bag and started eating it still can't find the lid to the storage container :shock: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well they cancelled Mom's surgery because she has a bladder infection, why do pretesting if you are not going to look at the results and do something about a potential problem before the date of surgery, now she will have to wait till next week.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs hope you get the problem resolved, I do not like wasps.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny yet cool Pa. The weatherman states that in another day or so our temperature are going to drop much cooler. Can ardly wait for that---NOT!!!!I detest cold weather, joints really hate it. Goig to lys today. Don't have the correct needle sizes I need to do homework project. You would think with all the needles I have that I wouldn't need to go and buy anymore, but alas, that is what I have to do.

GS so happy the handyman showed up and he will fix the wasp hole and such. I was also scared for your DH when I heard he would try to do this.Sorry your teeth are bothering you so much today. Do the pain pills help.????? Have fun if you go to S&B.

Londy With the weather patterns changing so much so fast over here try to fit in a nice warm jacket. Can always buy some boots here if you need them, hopefully not. Getting excited about meeting up.

Purple hope you have a lazy day and can't wait to see your sweater in person.Imagine the poppies you and the WI ladies have made are for a good cause. Can't wait to see the pic of them.

Nitzi haven't had any breakfast yet, but I'll take a Beavertail. They sound so yummy. Have a good day at work.

Need to run along. Need to pack hubby a lunch to take with him to dialysis today. Hope everyone has a lovely day and all ills disappear. Love to all, Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just found the address for the Beavertails stand in Niagara Falls. That one is even more convenient. Definitely going there.


Perhaps we could have a beavertail crawl to ALL the places that sell them :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ALBERT!!!!!!! GET OF THAT ************ LADDER OR YOU WILL HAVE MORE THAN SUSAN TO DEAL WITH!!!!!

YES I AM SHOUTING!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well they cancelled Mom's surgery because she has a bladder infection, why do pretesting if you are not going to look at the results and do something about a potential problem before the date of surgery, now she will have to wait till next week.


So sorry to hear that. Hope she gets better soon and the surgery can go ahead. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to the over 60's.....I won $22 and a pkt of bourbon biscuits. The wasps seem to be dying...DH keeps pressure washing them with soapy water!. He's so pleased to use his new little toy. I'm intermittent because I'm cooking tea.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, I thought I would pop in and see how everyone is. School has been back 5 days now and I am beginning to feel like normal! The first few days are always hard work, but it has been a little easier this year as we have a much smaller class.
Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan I love the new avatar. You must have changed that while I was writing my last post. Hmmm.... I think I might change mine!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the over 60's.....I won $22 and a pkt of bourbon biscuits. The wasps seem to be dying...DH keeps pressure washing them with soapy water!. He's so pleased to use his new little toy. I'm intermittent because I'm cooking tea.


Great on your winnings. Your DH gave in about the winow fellow fixing the hole, right?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan I love the new avatar. You must have changed that while I was writing my last post. Hmmm.... I think I might change mine!


I love both your and Susan's new avatars!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS ah, love your new avatar. I need to change mine but not exactly sure how to go about it.

Lifeline love your new avatar also. Glad school routine is a little easier for you now. I think children learn better in small class sizes.

Binky so sorry your MOm's surgery was cancelled, but glad they caught the UTI before doing the surgery. If your Mom didn't have any symptoms of UTI, that is one reason they do lab tests right before surgeries. Older women alot of times aren't aware they have UTI's as they don't have the pain, frequency and burning as younger women do.

Pam Glad you enjoyed your alone time for a few days. We all need personal space sometimes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Raccoons are cute but quite the pain we have a plastic tote outside that I had just put a brand new bag of cat food in still in the bag, well they drug it across our deck and tried to haul it under the bench the little buggers got the lid off and started tearing into the bag and started eating it still can't find the lid to the storage container :shock: :roll:


Oh my!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well they cancelled Mom's surgery because she has a bladder infection, why do pretesting if you are not going to look at the results and do something about a potential problem before the date of surgery, now she will have to wait till next week.


So sorry to hear that dear, as you say, they should have found that in the pre-testing, hopeless!! Hope she's dealing with it all ok, and that you girls are too, of course! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone, I thought I would pop in and see how everyone is. School has been back 5 days now and I am beginning to feel like normal! The first few days are always hard work, but it has been a little easier this year as we have a much smaller class.
> Hope everyone is OK.


Aw, missed you hun but guessed you were just too tired to chat, quite understand that, I don't know how you do it! Glad it's got a little easier now and hope you start to enjoy it again! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan I love the new avatar. You must have changed that while I was writing my last post. Hmmm.... I think I might change mine!


Love _your_ avatar too, I take it that you knitted that beautiful shawl? Clever girl!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS ah, love your new avatar. I need to change mine but not exactly sure how to go about it.
> 
> Lifeline love your new avatar also. Glad school routine is a little easier for you now. I think children learn better in small class sizes.
> 
> ...


Purly, go to your profile and scroll right down to the bottom, you can change your avatar there! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I love both your and Susan's new avatars!!


so do I. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening,I've had a really lazy day and managed to get quite a bit of knitting done. Over half way up the second sleeve of my cardigan and sorted some patterns out for another one.

Susan well done on yoour winnings and Lifeline glad you have a smaller class. My DD is not a form teacher this year so she has a bit more time to get other things organized. Had an email from gs2 to say he is looking forward to going back to school tomorrow. This year he will be taught science by his Dad, which could be quite interesting, to say the least.

Off to bed soon, night nighteveryone. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS ah, love your new avatar. I need to change mine but not exactly sure how to go about it.
> 
> Lifeline love your new avatar also. Glad school routine is a little easier for you now. I think children learn better in small class sizes.
> 
> ...


It was great and it seems that they had a good time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, missed you hun but guessed you were just too tired to chat, quite understand that, I don't know how you do it! Glad it's got a little easier now and hope you start to enjoy it again! xxxxx


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening,I've had a really lazy day and managed to get quite a bit of knitting done. Over half way up the second sleeve of my cardigan and sorted some patterns out for another one.
> 
> Susan well done on yoour winnings and Lifeline glad you have a smaller class. My DD is not a form teacher this year so she has a bit more time to get other things organized. Had an email from gs2 to say he is looking forward to going back to school tomorrow. This year he will be taught science by his Dad, which could be quite interesting, to say the least.
> 
> Off to bed soon, night nighteveryone. xx


Sounds like a productive day! Yes, that will be interesting to see how your GS2 and his dad get along. 

Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a productive day! Yes, that will be interesting to see how your GS2 and his dad get along.
> 
> Sleep well. xxxooo


Hi Pam, yes managed to get a nice lot of knitting done today. GS2 is pretty sensible (most of the time) so I think they should be ok in class. Looking forward to seeing you again soon. June and I are getting together on Friday to sort out final details. Love to Ric. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, yes managed to get a nice lot of knitting done today. GS2 is pretty sensible (most of the time) so I think they should be ok in class. Looking forward to seeing you again soon. June and I are getting together on Friday to sort out final details. Love to Ric. xxx


That's good! I am so, so looking forward to seeing you both again. It's coming up quickly now! Love to you and Peter. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my new avatar.

Purple I am sure GS2 will be just fine with his dad as one of his teachers. They are going back quite late compared to the schools around here.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls. Busy day today. I have to go to the museum this morning and sort out the poppy display. Then Mr P has a hospital appointment this afternoon and this evening is WI.

I have been looking at U tube for continental knitting, thought I might give it a try as that is how I hold my yarn for crochet. I will let you know what progress (if any) I make.

Hope you are all ok. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 15'C (61'F) Rain and cool down this afternoon.
I tried 2 different bind offs last night and ended up taking them back out. I have a book of bind offs so I'm going to find one that I like, eventually.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls. Busy day today. I have to go to the museum this morning and sort out the poppy display. Then Mr P has a hospital appointment this afternoon and this evening is WI.
> 
> I have been looking at U tube for continental knitting, thought I might give it a try as that is how I hold my yarn for crochet. I will let you know what progress (if any) I make.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xxxx


I can knit both continental and throwing. It makes it easier on the hands. If my hands get sore knitting one way, I change to the other way. It also is great for fair isle knitting when you can hold and knit with 2 colours at the same time.
I'm not so great at purling continental. I'm much slower.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my new avatar.
> 
> Purple I am sure GS2 will be just fine with his dad as one of his teachers. They are going back quite late compared to the schools around here.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


My father was one of my teachers at one time. He was also the principal. The school board did not recommend it, but my father didn't want to pay to ship myself and my sister and brother to the next town for school.
I had some issues with the other students testing getting me in trouble and seeing if my father would discipline me the same as the other students, but my brother and sister were fine with it. (He was stricter with me than the other students. I would get it at school then get it again at home.)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 15'C (61'F) Rain and cool down this afternoon.
> I tried 2 different bind offs last night and ended up taking them back out. I have a book of bind offs so I'm going to find one that I like, eventually.


That can't be fun to have to keep un-binding-off but I admire your determination and tenacity!!! x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That can't be fun to have to keep un-binding-off but I admire your determination and tenacity!!! x


DD says I tink as fast as I knit. I've had lots of practice. I just keep trying until I'm satisfied. It doesn't have to be perfect, just something that doesn't bug me every time I look at it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to run. It's garbage day and I don't have the bins out yet.
I'll talk later.
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD says I tink as fast as I knit. I've had lots of practice. I just keep trying until I'm satisfied. It doesn't have to be perfect, just something that doesn't bug me every time I look at it.


I'm sure it will be perfect when you have got it right for you, can't wait for a picture!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can knit both continental and throwing. It makes it easier on the hands. If my hands get sore knitting one way, I change to the other way. It also is great for fair isle knitting when you can hold and knit with 2 colours at the same time.
> I'm not so great at purling continental. I'm much slower.


I can knit both those ways, too, but haven't figured out how to purl continental at all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning ladies. Another nice day here with pleasant temps expected. I'm off to meet a friend for coffee this morning. Tomorrow I'm going by bus to visit my parents for an overnight stay. Will be back home late Friday afternoon. Hope all goes well, Purple, with Mr P's hospital visit today. Have a good day everyone! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls. Busy day today. I have to go to the museum this morning and sort out the poppy display. Then Mr P has a hospital appointment this afternoon and this evening is WI.
> 
> I have been looking at U tube for continental knitting, thought I might give it a try as that is how I hold my yarn for crochet. I will let you know what progress (if any) I make.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xxxx


You can do it, it is so easy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I can knit both those ways, too, but haven't figured out how to purl continental at all.


I still just kinda do my own thing on purling but still sorta continental. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

So tired today I think I got kicked in the face like three or four times last night by the baby, and slept in about a two inch space......didn't get any knitting done yesterday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So tired today I think I got kicked in the face like three or four times last night by the baby, and slept in about a two inch space......didn't get any knitting done yesterday.


Hope you get a good sleep tonight love, we're no good without it!! Does he not have his own bed to sleep in or would he just rather sleep with you?!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Managed to do the knit ok on continental, though not as fast as my usual way.. still working on purl.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you get a good sleep tonight love, we're no good without it!! Does he not have his own bed to sleep in or would he just rather sleep with you?!!!


Yes, he has his own bed and he does start out there but halfway thru the night ends up in the bed with us. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Managed to do the knit ok on continental, though not as fast as my usual way.. still working on purl.


you will figure it out, purling is more awkward I still don''t purl real well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Managed to do the knit ok on continental, though not as fast as my usual way.. still working on purl.


Just been looking at the videos, might give that a try!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just been looking at the videos, might give that a try!!! xxx


Im going to suggest it to one. Of my friends who is a thrower, but she can crochet. Off to WI, hopefully will collect more poppies tonight. Catch you later xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I sorry I've been missing , not been feeling too great but have been watching all what you have been saying. I finally went to hospital today about my back & it's official I have a really bad back. I was shown my MRI pictures and my spine is a mess. To fix it all would be too big an operation & they cannot guarantee it would be successful. I have decided to go with the first suggestion they gave me & have a special epidural which will hopefully give me relief from some of the pain. It looks as though I may have to have surgery at some time though. I'm having it done next week. When I got home I had a letter from the eye department at my local hospital saying they want to remove my cataract THIS Friday. Talk about getting my mines worth of our NHS! I shall be glad when the next couple of weeks are over! I'm now off to my bed, I'm exhausted from spending 8 hours going to & from hospital. AND it's my Little O's 3rd birthday today & I missed all his birday fun, never mind there's always next year!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I sorry I've been missing , not been feeling too great but have been watching all what you have been saying. I finally went to hospital today about my back & it's official I have a really bad back. I was shown my MRI pictures and my spine is a mess. To fix it all would be too big an operation & they cannot guarantee it would be successful. I have decided to go with the first suggestion they gave me & have a special epidural which will hopefully give me relief from some of the pain. It looks as though I may have to have surgery at some time though. I'm having it done next week. When I got home I had a letter from the eye department at my local hospital saying they want to remove my cataract THIS Friday. Talk about getting my mines worth of our NHS! I shall be glad when the next couple of weeks are over! I'm now off to my bed, I'm exhausted from spending 8 hours going to & from hospital. AND it's my Little O's 3rd birthday today & I missed all his birday fun, never mind there's always next year!


Oh dear! I'm so glad you now have a clear picture of what is going on with your back, but am very, very sorry for what you have to continue to endure with it. I really hope the epidural helps! Good luck with both that procedure next week and your cataract removal on Friday. So sorry you had to miss Little O's birthday. Get some well deserved rest. Sending you gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I sorry I've been missing , not been feeling too great but have been watching all what you have been saying. I finally went to hospital today about my back & it's official I have a really bad back. I was shown my MRI pictures and my spine is a mess. To fix it all would be too big an operation & they cannot guarantee it would be successful. I have decided to go with the first suggestion they gave me & have a special epidural which will hopefully give me relief from some of the pain. It looks as though I may have to have surgery at some time though. I'm having it done next week. When I got home I had a letter from the eye department at my local hospital saying they want to remove my cataract THIS Friday. Talk about getting my mines worth of our NHS! I shall be glad when the next couple of weeks are over! I'm now off to my bed, I'm exhausted from spending 8 hours going to & from hospital. AND it's my Little O's 3rd birthday today & I missed all his birday fun, never mind there's always next year!


Happy birthday to your dear little gs!! So sorry you had such a grueling day dear, I would have come with you if I'd remembered it was today! Will be good to get your eye done, will make a big difference. Don't worry about the rest, just take it one step at a time. Always here for you and sending you a big cheering up cuddle!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh dear! I'm so glad you now have a clear picture of what is going on with your back, but am very, very sorry for what you have to continue to endure with it. I really hope the epidural helps! Good luck with both that procedure next week and your cataract removal on Friday. So sorry you had to miss Little O's birthday. Get some well deserved rest. Sending you gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


Thanks Pam it's great having you all on my side!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday to your dear little gs!! So sorry you had such a grueling day dear, I would have come with you if I'd remembered it was today! Will be good to get your eye done, will make a big difference. Don't worry about the rest, just take it one step at a time. Always here for you and sending you a big cheering up cuddle!!! xxxxxxx


Thanks for the cuddle I need lots tonight! My friend Lynn came with me today, she insisted. She's the one I have known all my life. She was great, writing down notes & asking questions. She then had a huge row because they had lost my hospital notes, she's scary when she looses it. She's the one who taught at your DD's school. She's a 5ft tiny lady who stands no nonsense, I think they won't forget us in a hurry! I'll talk to you soon. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I am so glad to be home now. I had the day from "H-E-double hockey sticks". All the data on one of the computers at work got corrupted. 
Thank heavens I was not the person who pushed the button that did that. But we found out that there has been no backup of the data for 3 years. The backup has been working without flaw. There is no monitoring of a crucial part that copies changes to the backup server.
So we were scrambling trying to find some copy of the data that we could restore. 
There was a lot of finger pointing. At one point, myself and the other members of my team were lined up against a wall like a firing squad and two members of management were grilling us. We were questioned on procedures a lot. 
In the end, management had to report to the ministry of the environment that we had lost 3 years worth of data on the computer that controls the water testing for all the water treatment plants in the area. If someone decided to sue because the water made them sick, there is no data to take to court to prove that the water has been safe for the last 3 years.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the cuddle I need lots tonight! My friend Lynn came with me today, she insisted. She's the one I have known all my life. She was great, writing down notes & asking questions. She then had a huge row because they had lost my hospital notes, she's scary when she looses it. She's the one who taught at your DD's school. She's a 5ft tiny lady who stands no nonsense, I think they won't forget us in a hurry! I'll talk to you soon. Lots of hugs xx


I'm sending you a hug too. I'm glad you had a friend along. I hope the doctors can bring you some relief.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> you will figure it out, purling is more awkward I still don''t purl real well.


I purl slowly in continental. Keep practicing. It'll become easier.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Managed to do the knit ok on continental, though not as fast as my usual way.. still working on purl.


The speed will come with practice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So tired today I think I got kicked in the face like three or four times last night by the baby, and slept in about a two inch space......didn't get any knitting done yesterday.


When he comes in your bed, go sleep in his room.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure it will be perfect when you have got it right for you, can't wait for a picture!!!


You're going to see that lace in person. I'm bringing that one and a few others to Toronto. And mitts and hats and hoodies. My car trunk will be ready for anything.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm now going to the basement to toss around my balls and pet them. I don't think I should be allowed around pointy sticks tonight.
Signing off until tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I am so glad to be home now. I had the day from "H-E-double hockey sticks". All the data on one of the computers at work got corrupted.
> Thank heavens I was not the person who pushed the button that did that. But we found out that there has been no backup of the data for 3 years. The backup has been working without flaw. There is no monitoring of a crucial part that copies changes to the backup server.
> So we were scrambling trying to find some copy of the data that we could restore.
> There was a lot of finger pointing. At one point, myself and the other members of my team were lined up against a wall like a firing squad and two members of management were grilling us. We were questioned on procedures a lot.
> In the end, management had to report to the ministry of the environment that we had lost 3 years worth of data on the computer that controls the water testing for all the water treatment plants in the area. If someone decided to sue because the water made them sick, there is no data to take to court to prove that the water has been safe for the last 3 years.


That sounds like an absolutely terrible day! I think you should sit back with a big glass of wine and relax! I hope tomorrow is a better day for you. Sending a big hug your way.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> When he comes in your bed, go sleep in his room.


His baby bed is in my room :shock:

Sorry you had such a rough day!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's a bit cloudy here today. Had a good WI meeting last night. Was given loads more poppies and bunting.

Chris, hope the doctors can now make your life easier now they know what the problem is. Sending you lots of gentle hugs.

Nitzi, so sorry you had such an awful day at work, really looking forward to meeting you. 

Sending everyone lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I am so glad to be home now. I had the day from "H-E-double hockey sticks". All the data on one of the computers at work got corrupted.
> Thank heavens I was not the person who pushed the button that did that. But we found out that there has been no backup of the data for 3 years. The backup has been working without flaw. There is no monitoring of a crucial part that copies changes to the backup server.
> So we were scrambling trying to find some copy of the data that we could restore.
> There was a lot of finger pointing. At one point, myself and the other members of my team were lined up against a wall like a firing squad and two members of management were grilling us. We were questioned on procedures a lot.
> In the end, management had to report to the ministry of the environment that we had lost 3 years worth of data on the computer that controls the water testing for all the water treatment plants in the area. If someone decided to sue because the water made them sick, there is no data to take to court to prove that the water has been safe for the last 3 years.


You poor thing, I worked in IT for many years & it only takes a second to do the damage. Hope it gets sorted out soon, try not to worry, there are people paid much more than you to do that!
By the way thanks for the hug & good wishes,I'm getting so spoilt. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's a bit cloudy here today. Had a good WI meeting last night. Was given loads more poppies and bunting.
> 
> Chris, hope the doctors can now make your life easier now they know what the problem is. Sending you lots of gentle hugs.
> 
> ...


Hi Purple. Thanks for good wishes, I have everything crossed! I'm looking forward to seeing all the poppies, take lots of photos. I. Off to my 'job,' & knitting this afternoon. Speak later. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purple. Thanks for good wishes, I have everything crossed! I'm looking forward to seeing all the poppies, take lots of photos. I. Off to my 'job,' & knitting this afternoon. Speak later. Xxx


Have a good. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I'm sorry I didnt get on line yesterday. I had to tidy my bedroom in case I get a cleaner, and then we went to collect GS2 from school. We had tea then came home. Toothache was a bit narky and I couldnt be bothered.

Today Im making a yorkshire pudding dinner and then going to knit this afternoon. Im goiing to catch up on page 28. I believe DH is still fighting the wasps!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I am so glad to be home now. I had the day from "H-E-double hockey sticks". All the data on one of the computers at work got corrupted.
> Thank heavens I was not the person who pushed the button that did that. But we found out that there has been no backup of the data for 3 years. The backup has been working without flaw. There is no monitoring of a crucial part that copies changes to the backup server.
> So we were scrambling trying to find some copy of the data that we could restore.
> There was a lot of finger pointing. At one point, myself and the other members of my team were lined up against a wall like a firing squad and two members of management were grilling us. We were questioned on procedures a lot.
> In the end, management had to report to the ministry of the environment that we had lost 3 years worth of data on the computer that controls the water testing for all the water treatment plants in the area. If someone decided to sue because the water made them sick, there is no data to take to court to prove that the water has been safe for the last 3 years.


Oops! Nasty atmosphere to have to work in, I bet it shook you all up! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're going to see that lace in person. I'm bringing that one and a few others to Toronto. And mitts and hats and hoodies. My car trunk will be ready for anything.


YAY!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan I love the new avatar. You must have changed that while I was writing my last post. Hmmm.... I think I might change mine!


love yours too.... :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a good. Xx


Good morning!!! It's a bit cooler and overcast here today as well. Out for lunch with my friend later and seeing my lovely travelling companion tomorrow, yay!!!xxxx :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I sorry I've been missing , not been feeling too great but have been watching all what you have been saying. I finally went to hospital today about my back & it's official I have a really bad back. I was shown my MRI pictures and my spine is a mess. To fix it all would be too big an operation & they cannot guarantee it would be successful. I have decided to go with the first suggestion they gave me & have a special epidural which will hopefully give me relief from some of the pain. It looks as though I may have to have surgery at some time though. I'm having it done next week. When I got home I had a letter from the eye department at my local hospital saying they want to remove my cataract THIS Friday. Talk about getting my mines worth of our NHS! I shall be glad when the next couple of weeks are over! I'm now off to my bed, I'm exhausted from spending 8 hours going to & from hospital. AND it's my Little O's 3rd birthday today & I missed all his birday fun, never mind there's always next year!


Thinking of you Chrissy. Buses come in threes. We all seem to be dropping to bits. You do as youre told about your back, do you hear me? Its very important


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm now going to the basement to toss around my balls and pet them. I don't think I should be allowed around pointy sticks tonight.
> Signing off until tomorrow.


    might be painful!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 28'C (82'F) It's hot and sticky. Temperature is going to be falling all day down to 16'c (61'F) by the time I leave work. Good thing I have a woolly cardi to wear home.
I'm well rested and ready for the day ahead. Yarn therapy worked.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops! Nasty atmosphere to have to work in, I bet it shook you all up! x


It was more a lot of scrambling to try to put everything back together, and in the end we couldn't. Management has always acted like that since I joined this division. I liked management at my old division, but I wasn't allowed to stay. It was a forced merger.
I am just SO GLAD I wasn't the person that pressed that button.  phhw


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You poor thing, I worked in IT for many years & it only takes a second to do the damage. Hope it gets sorted out soon, try not to worry, there are people paid much more than you to do that!
> By the way thanks for the hug & good wishes,I'm getting so spoilt. Xxx


Not spoilt, just surrounded with caring people, both in person and online.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 28'C (82'F) It's hot and sticky. Temperature is going to be falling all day down to 16'c (61'F) by the time I leave work. Good thing I have a woolly cardi to wear home.
> I'm well rested and ready for the day ahead. Yarn therapy worked.


Morning Nitz...keep the cold weather over there please!!!!! have a fantastic day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like an absolutely terrible day! I think you should sit back with a big glass of wine and relax! I hope tomorrow is a better day for you. Sending a big hug your way.


I would have liked the wine. Today will be a better day. I'm working on something to send us reports so we can see what is going on. The reports are lengthy so I hope they don't just get ignored. 
There is a dashboard thing with red lights for errors and green lights for OK, but the boss won't pay for it. I hope his boss convinces him to open his wallet after this.
And I'd be back to watching blinky lights again  :lol: :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Nitz...keep the cold weather over there please!!!!! have a fantastic day.


You have a great day too. Is DH still squirting the wasps with his pressure washer? I hope he doesn't make the hole bigger with that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> His baby bed is in my room :shock:
> 
> Sorry you had such a rough day!


Oops guess that won't help.
Today will be better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off and head to work. 
Everyone have a great day. Hope the sun comes out for you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 28'C (82'F) It's hot and sticky. Temperature is going to be falling all day down to 16'c (61'F) by the time I leave work. Good thing I have a woolly cardi to wear home.
> I'm well rested and ready for the day ahead. Yarn therapy worked.


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It was more a lot of scrambling to try to put everything back together, and in the end we couldn't. Management has always acted like that since I joined this division. I liked management at my old division, but I wasn't allowed to stay. It was a forced merger.
> I am just SO GLAD I wasn't the person that pressed that button.  phhw


Yes, I bet you were glad! Do they know who did it yet?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone I slept a lot better last night it was raining and got a lot cooler, fell asleep in my chair watching one thing and woke up almost an hour later to something else being on so I went to bed, I did work on one of the three projects that I have going right now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a overcast, chilled and rainey Pa.Is very dreary here today. Sorry wasn't on yesterday, but my shot knocked me for a loop. Slight improvement today. Dialysis called early this(we were still in bed) asking DH to come in by 9:30 am. Guess we moved pretty quick after that. No time for breakfast even. Temperature here has gone from 80's to mid 60's over night. Got the needles for my homework project or the palozza but haven't starte it yet. Will try later this afternoon.

Nitzi yes it's time for us to get our jackets and sweaters out. Hope you were able to get a big glass of wine after your terrible day at work yesterday. Know you are a valuale employee to the company so hope your boss listens to your ideas. It is always money first and people second with companies any more it seems. Were you ever a Girl Scout. You will be prepared for anything at Toronto. Hope you won't need all the hats and mittens in your car's trunk.

Binky glad you got a good rest last night. Little ones certainly take over the bed when they sleep with you. I remember our son when he was small sleepig with us and I had a huge bruise on my abdomen from him thrashing around all night.Hope you are able to get to your knitting.

Chrissy so glad to hear the docs have finally figured out what is wrong and have a plan to try to help you with the pain. Hugs and loving thoughts sent to you for your eye surgery and epidural procedure. Have they suggested any type of back brace for you to use.???Glad your friend was with you.

GS You sound like me, clean up before the cleaning lady comes. hahahaha What time is dinner???Sounds yummy. Yes, hope Albert doesn't get stung by the wasps. They are nasty creatures.

Pam have safe travels visiting your family. Know you will have a lovely time.

Purple I can not knit continental style. It really hurts my hands to even try. I am a thrower. I haven't had any trouble purling, although it seems to be a common difficulty many on Paradise talk about. Is your sweater done???

Londy My DSIL got an embroidery machine and I was telling her about the beautiful things you make with yours.Is quite fascinatig watching the machine make designs.

Well I am off to await the medication for joint pain to kick in. Hope everyone has a blessed day. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Ive been very busy today. DH has been helping me too. I made a yorkshire pudding dinner and now I'm all cleared away. I knitted to another milestone aswell. Maybe I'll do the same tomorrow.. 

I spoke to Londy yesterday and we had a good laugh on the phone. It was lovely hearing her. 

I wont be late into bed tonight. 4 more days until the dentists!!!!

Anns operation is strange. They have made a mess of her face and she has to go to a different hospital next Tuesday for more work. The biopseys have been taken. She is very much bandaged up. I haven't seen her but DIL has. I spoke with Ann on Monday night, and she was very uncomfortable.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> : Londy My DSIL got an embroidery machine and I was telling her about the beautiful things you make with yours.Is quite fascinatig watching the machine make designs.
> 
> Oops, now you know it is the machine that is clever and does all the work, my secret is out!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Ive been very busy today. DH has been helping me too. I made a yorkshire pudding dinner and now I'm all cleared away. I knitted to another milestone aswell. Maybe I'll do the same tomorrow..
> 
> I spoke to Londy yesterday and we had a good laugh on the phone. It was lovely hearing her.
> 
> ...


Oh bless her, I truly hope this all works out weel and she is out of pain very soon.
It was so lovely to talk to you yesterday, a really nice surprise! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to do a few sudoku's now...I'm tired. Londy, Ive done housework two days running, and theres no sign of a bloody cleaner!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going to do a few sudoku's now...I'm tired. Londy, Ive done housework two days running, and theres no sign of a bloody cleaner!


I told you love, the dust will be around long after we are, leave it alone!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going to do a few sudoku's now...I'm tired. Londy, Ive done housework two days running, and theres no sign of a bloody cleaner!


I told you love, the dust will be around long after we are, leave it alone!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Not spoilt, just surrounded with caring people, both in person and online.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Did a load of washing today andwent shopping. Finished the 2nd sleeve of my cardigan so now I must join the shoulders and pick up the stitches for the front.

Tomorrow morning the WI sewing group are coming and also my lovely friend Londy so we can work out final details for our trip. It is getting so close now :shock: 

Stage 7 of the Tour of Britain cycle race starts in Camberley onSaturday and they will go past the end of our road. I shall try and get some photos.

Pearlie hope you feel better soon. Love and hugs to everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls. Busy day today. I have to go to the museum this morning and sort out the poppy display. Then Mr P has a hospital appointment this afternoon and this evening is WI.
> 
> I have been looking at U tube for continental knitting, thought I might give it a try as that is how I hold my yarn for crochet. I will let you know what progress (if any) I make.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xxxx


Continental is good if your hands ever begin hurting for some reason - it seems to put less stress on the fingers


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh dear! I'm so glad you now have a clear picture of what is going on with your back, but am very, very sorry for what you have to continue to endure with it. I really hope the epidural helps! Good luck with both that procedure next week and your cataract removal on Friday. So sorry you had to miss Little O's birthday. Get some well deserved rest. Sending you gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


Well put, I will tag on to your comment Pam xxx
Hope something gives you relief Chris


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Had a trip to Adelaide yesterday, for Sleep Studies. I now have a gadget called a "Buzzpod", to wear each night for the next week, to gather info on my sleeping positions; then next week I go down for an overnighter, with either my sister, or my DD, the gadget will be used overnight, then back to the hospital for downloading of the information of previous night; then back home to begin the 8 week trial. This is a Research Project, but I figured that it might help me sort out how to get some better sleep; once the programme is completed.

The first night went well, but this is only with a dummy Buzzpod, so I don't get the full effect of it yet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Had a trip to Adelaide yesterday, for Sleep Studies. I now have a gadget called a "Buzzpod", to wear each night for the next week, to gather info on my sleeping positions; then next week I go down for an overnighter, with either my sister, or my DD, the gadget will be used overnight, then back to the hospital for downloading of the information of previous night; then back home to begin the 8 week trial. This is a Research Project, but I figured that it might help me sort out how to get some better sleep; once the programme is completed.
> 
> The first night went well, but this is only with a dummy Buzzpod, so I don't get the full effect of it yet!


Hi Xiang, that sounds interesting. Does the buzzpod do anything or is iit just to record your sleep pattern? Hope this programme gives you some answers. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning. Started sewing up my cardigan last night. Hope to get it finished this week end.

WI sewing this morning and then Londy is coming so we can go throught our itinerary and see what we have forgotten to do!

Hope everyone is ok. Love you lots xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morninhg girls. Its quite overcast today. I'm not doing much today, Idid enough yesterday. DS should be home today. londy and Purple have a lovely day together, try to stay sober while you make your travelling plans.!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Had a trip to Adelaide yesterday, for Sleep Studies. I now have a gadget called a "Buzzpod", to wear each night for the next week, to gather info on my sleeping positions; then next week I go down for an overnighter, with either my sister, or my DD, the gadget will be used overnight, then back to the hospital for downloading of the information of previous night; then back home to begin the 8 week trial. This is a Research Project, but I figured that it might help me sort out how to get some better sleep; once the programme is completed.
> 
> The first night went well, but this is only with a dummy Buzzpod, so I don't get the full effect of it yet!


No good giving me one. I'll sleep forever!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Must be fall, I had to put socks on. This weather is going to continue all next week.
Next week I am in training, but my hours will switch to 11-7 for that week only since the training is virtual from the west coast and they are in a different time zone. I was trying to figure out meals so I wouldn't have to take 2 meals with me, but I think they break at 3pm for "lunch".
I worked several rows of my cardi with the Argentina wool. Very nice to work with. It's a top down and the instructions say to work the yoke until your armpit and then to split for sleeves and body. I did that, knit a few more rows and then tried it on. I have to take back out the rows up to the split. The armpit was in the wrong place.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Started sewing up my cardigan last night. Hope to get it finished this week end.
> 
> WI sewing this morning and then Londy is coming so we can go throught our itinerary and see what we have forgotten to do!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Love you lots xxx


Have a great meetup. I'm sure you haven't missed anything.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Had a trip to Adelaide yesterday, for Sleep Studies. I now have a gadget called a "Buzzpod", to wear each night for the next week, to gather info on my sleeping positions; then next week I go down for an overnighter, with either my sister, or my DD, the gadget will be used overnight, then back to the hospital for downloading of the information of previous night; then back home to begin the 8 week trial. This is a Research Project, but I figured that it might help me sort out how to get some better sleep; once the programme is completed.
> 
> The first night went well, but this is only with a dummy Buzzpod, so I don't get the full effect of it yet!


Several people from work have gone in for sleep studies. I don't recall them saying anything about a Buzzpod. I wonder if they use a different device here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I told you love, the dust will be around long after we are, leave it alone!!! xxxx


Until the beetles start carrying it across the floor. Then it is time to suck up the dust bunnies (and the beetles.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a overcast, chilled and rainey Pa.Is very dreary here today. Sorry wasn't on yesterday, but my shot knocked me for a loop. Slight improvement today. Dialysis called early this(we were still in bed) asking DH to come in by 9:30 am. Guess we moved pretty quick after that. No time for breakfast even. Temperature here has gone from 80's to mid 60's over night. Got the needles for my homework project or the palozza but haven't starte it yet. Will try later this afternoon.
> 
> Nitzi yes it's time for us to get our jackets and sweaters out. Hope you were able to get a big glass of wine after your terrible day at work yesterday. Know you are a valuale employee to the company so hope your boss listens to your ideas. It is always money first and people second with companies any more it seems. Were you ever a Girl Scout. You will be prepared for anything at Toronto. Hope you won't need all the hats and mittens in your car's trunk.
> 
> Well I am off to await the medication for joint pain to kick in. Hope everyone has a blessed day. Purly


I was a Guide in the Girl Scouts. I used to be more prepared for the unexpected when I lived in the country. I'm afraid that living in town has made me less prepared, as we found out during last winter when we were out of power for several days during the ice storm. I'm working on the areas that fell short.
Hope your medication kicks in soon, it sounds like a busy day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late and have to run. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I sorry I've been missing , not been feeling too great but have been watching all what you have been saying. I finally went to hospital today about my back & it's official I have a really bad back. I was shown my MRI pictures and my spine is a mess. To fix it all would be too big an operation & they cannot guarantee it would be successful. I have decided to go with the first suggestion they gave me & have a special epidural which will hopefully give me relief from some of the pain. It looks as though I may have to have surgery at some time though. I'm having it done next week. When I got home I had a letter from the eye department at my local hospital saying they want to remove my cataract THIS Friday. Talk about getting my mines worth of our NHS! I shall be glad when the next couple of weeks are over! I'm now off to my bed, I'm exhausted from spending 8 hours going to & from hospital. AND it's my Little O's 3rd birthday today & I missed all his birday fun, never mind there's always next year!


Getting it all over at once? The cataract op should be fine, but Your back does sound bad. Good luck with the epidural.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm going to do a few sudoku's now...I'm tired. Londy, Ive done housework two days running, and theres no sign of a bloody cleaner!


but you don't need one now!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't seem to get on here much ATM. Life is so hectic. It's not because I don't love you all - just so long as you know!
Another lovely day here today, but I have the dentist in an hour.There's something to look forward to.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't seem to get on here much ATM. Life is so hectic. It's not because I don't love you all - just so long as you know!
> Another lovely day here today, but I have the dentist in an hour.There's something to look forward to.


We all know and we love you too! Good Luck with the dentist!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late and have to run.
> Have a great day everyone.


Hope you have a great day at work!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like we are boy sitting and staying the night! I got to know at 3pm and they went out at 5.45pm....I don't mind, but I do like my own bed.still it's only one night.

DH and me went down to Whitby and had fish, chips and mushy peas and a pot of tea for two at lunchtime. They were gorgeous. Just right. I could see DH eyeing my plate up when he had finished, but I never left him any, they were too nice.

I thought of purple and Londy when I was having them


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Continental is good if your hands ever begin hurting for some reason - it seems to put less stress on the fingers


I tried it on the train today and all my stitches were twisted the wrong way, so need to try again.!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Had a trip to Adelaide yesterday, for Sleep Studies. I now have a gadget called a "Buzzpod", to wear each night for the next week, to gather info on my sleeping positions; then next week I go down for an overnighter, with either my sister, or my DD, the gadget will be used overnight, then back to the hospital for downloading of the information of previous night; then back home to begin the 8 week trial. This is a Research Project, but I figured that it might help me sort out how to get some better sleep; once the programme is completed.
> 
> The first night went well, but this is only with a dummy Buzzpod, so I don't get the full effect of it yet!


Sounds interesting, hope it works out for you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't seem to get on here much ATM. Life is so hectic. It's not because I don't love you all - just so long as you know!
> Another lovely day here today, but I have the dentist in an hour.There's something to look forward to.


We know, we understand, we miss you, we love you! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Looks like we are boy sitting and staying the night! I got to know at 3pm and they went out at 5.45pm....I don't mind, but I do like my own bed.still it's only one night.
> 
> DH and me went down to Whitby and had fish, chips and mushy peas and a pot of tea for two at lunchtime. They were gorgeous. Just right. I could see DH eyeing my plate up when he had finished, but I never left him any, they were too nice.
> 
> I thought of purple and Londy when I was having them


Ah, bless you! Did you go were we went last year? They were lovely fish & chips!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everybody! Had a lovely day down with our Purple today and I think we are more or less sorted. The weather was kind so we had the most delicious picnic in the garden. Both getting very excited!! I am off to Norfolk for a week tomorrow, we are supposed to have Wi-fi in the caravan but in case we don't, have a good week and catch up with you all when I come back!
Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, bless you! Did you go were we went last year? They were lovely fish & chips!!!!


No. This was at a garden centre, but every bit as good, just didn't have the same atmosphere as when we three were there xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a lovely holiday londy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No. This was at a garden centre, but every bit as good, just didn't have the same atmosphere as when we three were there xxx


Well nothing would. would it??!!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Xiang, that sounds interesting. Does the buzzpod do anything or is iit just to record your sleep pattern? Hope this programme gives you some answers. Xxxx


This one is a dummy one, and is only to record my sleeping positions. I go back next Thursday to have a real one put on for an over night recording, then that goes back on the Friday. This one gives me a buzz and a tingle, if i roll onto my back, after which i hopefully roll off my back, and continue sleeping. Then I am having a few days in Adelaide, until DD is ready to go home on the following Sunday.

It is a randomised trial, for pepole who only get sleep apnea when sleeping on their back, of which I am one and this was discovered a few months ago when I had my original sleep studies done; to see if there was a physiological cause of my insomnia. When my results came back, he told me of the study and asked if I would be interested to be a participant; so I agreed. One can only be considered if one hasn't already had CPAP therapy; which is true for me 😆, and all participants get to use CPAP and BUZZPOD, for an 8 week period for each device.

I am hoping that it will help increase my quality, and amount, of sleep 👍 :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Must be fall, I had to put socks on. This weather is going to continue all next week.
> Next week I am in training, but my hours will switch to 11-7 for that week only since the training is virtual from the west coast and they are in a different time zone. I was trying to figure out meals so I wouldn't have to take 2 meals with me, but I think they break at 3pm for "lunch".
> I worked several rows of my cardi with the Argentina wool. Very nice to work with. It's a top down and the instructions say to work the yoke until your armpit and then to split for sleeves and body. I did that, knit a few more rows and then tried it on. I have to take back out the rows up to the split. The armpit was in the wrong place.


I havent tried top down yet, but I think I will be doing that for MY next item of clothing, whether it be for summer, or winter. Also I think the first tops I make for the twins will be top down - AAAHHHH ...... I just love learning new stuff!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Started sewing up my cardigan last night. Hope to get it finished this week end.
> 
> WI sewing this morning and then Londy is coming so we can go throught our itinerary and see what we have forgotten to do!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Love you lots xxx


Sounds like you are going to have a wonderful day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Several people from work have gone in for sleep studies. I don't recall them saying anything about a Buzzpod. I wonder if they use a different device here.


This is a new device, and this is a Research programme, testing a device for people who only have Supine (on the back) Sleep Apnoea when they are sleeping on their back. Participants will wear each device (the BuzzPod and the CPAP Machine) for 8 weeks, and at the completion of the time frame, the data will be downloaded and a discussion (I suppose that is what it is called) at the end of the trail. If the BuzzPod works for me, I am going to see if I can have, and how much it costs, or if it is covered by our Medicare 😊, unless our illustrious PM has destroyed Medicare for us 😕.

I am hoping that I get to try the Buzzpod first, IDK how I will go, with sometching strapped to my face, all night! 😟


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We all know and we love you too! Good Luck with the dentist!


Ditto from me!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everybody! Had a lovely day down with our Purple today and I think we are more or less sorted. The weather was kind so we had the most delicious picnic in the garden. Both getting very excited!! I am off to Norfolk for a week tomorrow, we are supposed to have Wi-fi in the caravan but in case we don't, have a good week and catch up with you all when I come back!
> Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxx


Didn't doubt for a minute that you and Purple would have a wonderful time. Enjoy your wkee away next week. If we don't hear from you, know that you're missed very much. If we do hear from you, it's a bonus for us!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, up bright and early to watch the start of the cycle race. The end of our road was closed and lots of people watching. The cyclist were past in a flash but it was fun to watch them.

I had a lovely time with Londy yesterday sorting out our holiday plans. We seem to have everything under control. I've been watching things on you tube on how to pack for travelling and I am pleased to say I have thought of most of them.

Londy, have lovely holiday and rest as you will need all your strength for our holiday. xx

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love and hugs


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, looks like I'm staying up DS,s for a while. I shall come on later.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Well I had my eye surgery yesterday, it only took 20 minutes! Spent the rest of the day laying down so feel very rested today but it feels as though they left something in my eye, it's very sore BUT the good news is I have perfect vision in that eye. The surgeon said he could do the other eye soon if I want then I will have perfect ( hopefully) eyesight, only need glasses for reading & close work. I just hope that my back will react the same way after my next trip to the hospital next week.

That's the end of my boring, but good health news. I'm sitting here with my Little O whose mummy is busy making his birthday cake. He is meeting his friends tomorrow at our favourite park, hope I can join him.
Have a good holiday Londy. Love to you all. Have a good weekend


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> This one is a dummy one, and is only to record my sleeping positions. I go back next Thursday to have a real one put on for an over night recording, then that goes back on the Friday. This one gives me a buzz and a tingle, if i roll onto my back, after which i hopefully roll off my back, and continue sleeping. Then I am having a few days in Adelaide, until DD is ready to go home on the following Sunday.
> 
> It is a randomised trial, for pepole who only get sleep apnea when sleeping on their back, of which I am one and this was discovered a few months ago when I had my original sleep studies done; to see if there was a physiological cause of my insomnia. When my results came back, he told me of the study and asked if I would be interested to be a participant; so I agreed. One can only be considered if one hasn't already had CPAP therapy; which is true for me 😆, and all participants get to use CPAP and BUZZPOD, for an 8 week period for each device.
> 
> I am hoping that it will help increase my quality, and amount, of sleep 👍 :thumbup:


Hypochondriac Chris here, not really. I have to use a CPAP machine at night, due to sleep apnea, caused by my Post Polio. If I don't use it I wake up several times a night. When I do use it I have a really good nights sleep, it makes such a difference. I do look like Darth Vader though, my poor DH has had to put up with a lot!!!! I hope they can sort things out for you & you can start sleeping all night, you will certainly feel the benefit. Good luck with the test.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Well I had my eye surgery yesterday, it only took 20 minutes! Spent the rest of the day laying down so feel very rested today but it feels as though they left something in my eye, it's very sore BUT the good news is I have perfect vision in that eye. The surgeon said he could do the other eye soon if I want then I will have perfect ( hopefully) eyesight, only need glasses for reading & close work. I just hope that my back will react the same way after my next trip to the hospital next week.
> 
> That's the end of my boring, but good health news. I'm sitting here with my Little O whose mummy is busy making his birthday cake. He is meeting his friends tomorrow at our favourite park, hope I can join him.
> Have a good holiday Londy. Love to you all. Have a good weekend


So glad it went well, Chrissy. Have a fun day with Little O.

I had a good visit with my parents and even got to spend some time with my sister who lives nearby and her granddaughter. Bonus!

Off for a walk as soon as it's daylight. Will check back in later.

xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, up bright and early to watch the start of the cycle race. The end of our road was closed and lots of people watching. The cyclist were past in a flash but it was fun to watch them.
> 
> I had a lovely time with Londy yesterday sorting out our holiday plans. We seem to have everything under control. I've been watching things on you tube on how to pack for travelling and I am pleased to say I have thought of most of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So glad it went well, Chrissy. Have a fun day with Little O.
> 
> I had a good visit with my parents and even got to spend some time with my sister who lives nearby and her granddaughter. Bonus!
> 
> ...


What an awesome bonus!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a very chilly Southern Indiana, having my coffee and cereal then I will be meeting up with Linky to take of Mom her lovely quilt that is now finished, YAY Linky she did such a wonderful job will post a picture of it later.

Going to try to knit until it is time to go, I haven't gotten much done on this little sweater the past few days so I really need to devote some time to it this weekend!

Londy hope you enjoy your holiday!

Have a wonderful day all!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast Pa.Temps to be in the 50's today. Got our winter blankets on. Watched tv yesterday evening rolled up in a blanket on the couch. Can't wait to get to Florida.Going to start the clean up for Florida and also the packing. I am determined to be ahead of the game instead of behind it.

Londy have a wonderful week away to get rested up for your big holiday away. Know you and Purple had a grand time together yesterday. Can't wait to meet up with you both.

GS your fish and chips souded good. Mushy peas, exactly what is this. Does it go on your fish?Tell the family hello for me.

Xiang hope your studies help you out to allow you to sleep better. Never heard of a Buzzpod, but a few years ago on an infomercial on tv they advertised an appliance that looks like a pod that you connected to the back of whatever you slept in. It prevented you from sleeping on your back. DH uses a cpap and it took him a little while to get used to the mask. Fingers crossed that this all helps you dear.

Purple wow lots of cyclists in the race. Sounds like you and Londy have everything under control for your holiday.

Pam glad you had a lovely visit with your family. Know you and Nitzi are looking forward to having fun with P and L in Toronto. Sorry I can't manage it at this time, but will be thinking of all of you.

Nitzi 11 to 7 are good working hours for me. I get to sleep in in the mornin and ate upper wen I got home and could still watch some tv. Hope these hours work out for you.

Saxy Hope your schedule slows down soon. Miss chatting with you.

Binky Hope you are feeling better.

Have to run. Need to take DH to dialysis. Love to all.

Chrissy so glad your eye surgery went well and you have perfect vision in your eye. Just take it easy for a day or so and enjoy your DGS's company Hope you have good weather for his party in the park. Hope epidural gives you relief from back pain.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What an awesome bonus!!!


It was!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Purly. Am rwally looking forward to meeting Nitzi and seeing Purple and Londy again. So disappointed won't get to meet you but hopefully will at some point in the not too distant future. Have a great day. We're supposed to be in mid-80s today through Monday and then cooling down after that. It cools down overnight so not too hot to sleep. Lovely autumn like weather.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We all know and we love you too! Good Luck with the dentist!


I have to go back on 1st October .


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Looks like we are boy sitting and staying the night! I got to know at 3pm and they went out at 5.45pm....I don't mind, but I do like my own bed.still it's only one night.
> 
> DH and me went down to Whitby and had fish, chips and mushy peas and a pot of tea for two at lunchtime. They were gorgeous. Just right. I could see DH eyeing my plate up when he had finished, but I never left him any, they were too nice.
> 
> I thought of purple and Londy when I was having them


After yet another traumatic day sorting out the family, we fancied fish and chips as well - so that's what we had for dinner.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:



> Hi everybody! Had a lovely day down with our Purple today and I think we are more or less sorted. The weather was kind so we had the most delicious picnic in the garden. Both getting very excited!! I am off to Norfolk for a week tomorrow, we are supposed to have Wi-fi in the caravan but in case we don't, have a good week and catch up with you all when I come back!
> Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxx


We will of course miss you, but as long as you're having fun and relaxing, we'll wait!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well nothing would. would it??!!!! xxx


Obviously not. Since my lovely London girls came down the large restaurant opposite the pier has re-opened. It's now Harry Ramsdens. Loads of fish and chip shops!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me!!!


Thanks. The work I am having done is to smooth off two teeth that my tongue keeps finding, which makes it sore. I apparently grind my teeth especially when asleep, which is damaging them. I shall also be fitted for a lighter smoother teeth guard for night-time. I can't use the one I have.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Well I had my eye surgery yesterday, it only took 20 minutes! Spent the rest of the day laying down so feel very rested today but it feels as though they left something in my eye, it's very sore BUT the good news is I have perfect vision in that eye. The surgeon said he could do the other eye soon if I want then I will have perfect ( hopefully) eyesight, only need glasses for reading & close work. I just hope that my back will react the same way after my next trip to the hospital next week.
> 
> That's the end of my boring, but good health news. I'm sitting here with my Little O whose mummy is busy making his birthday cake. He is meeting his friends tomorrow at our favourite park, hope I can join him.
> Have a good holiday Londy. Love to you all. Have a good weekend


I wish the work on your back was as easy. Wishing you luck.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know how long this Indian summer is going to last. Yesterday when the sun was starting to go down the bright blue sky was criss-crossed with contrails from all the aircraft. As soon as one disappeared another came by. The bright sunshine made then look as though they had been drawn with silver paint. Dazzling. Strange the things that make you stop and relax!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks. The work I am having done is to smooth off two teeth that my tongue keeps finding, which makes it sore. I apparently grind my teeth especially when asleep, which is damaging them. I shall also be fitted for a lighter smoother teeth guard for night-time. I can't use the one I have.


Well, that should help!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know how long this Indian summer is going to last. Yesterday when the sun was starting to go down the bright blue sky was criss-crossed with contrails from all the aircraft. As soon as one disappeared another came by. The bright sunshine made then look as though they had been drawn with silver paint. Dazzling. Strange the things that make you stop and relax!


I bet that was lovely to see!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Chris I'm glad to hear the op went well. Hope all continues to go smoothly.
Xiang I hope you have much success with the sleep trials.

I haven't been too well, I couldn't make it to work on Thursday as I had a bad headache and vomiting. I went back to work Friday, but experienced some vertigo, I'm hoping this is not going to be a big vertigo attack! I haven't felt brilliant today despite having had 10 hours of sleep last night. Hope I start to feel better tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Well I had my eye surgery yesterday, it only took 20 minutes! Spent the rest of the day laying down so feel very rested today but it feels as though they left something in my eye, it's very sore BUT the good news is I have perfect vision in that eye. The surgeon said he could do the other eye soon if I want then I will have perfect ( hopefully) eyesight, only need glasses for reading & close work. I just hope that my back will react the same way after my next trip to the hospital next week.
> 
> That's the end of my boring, but good health news. I'm sitting here with my Little O whose mummy is busy making his birthday cake. He is meeting his friends tomorrow at our favourite park, hope I can join him.
> Have a good holiday Londy. Love to you all. Have a good weekend


That's really good news and one job out of the way!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Girls! Well here we are at the Norfolk Beachside Retreat, as our caravan is grandly called! It wonderful, they have thought of everything and there is wine, tea, coffee and biscuits (cookies) here as a gift for us! I forgot to bring the cable that connects my camera with the laptop but I have copied pics from their website and it really is just like the pictures!!! catch you all later, it's time for afternoon tea!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, time to go and open the wine, tune in the TV, get the chocolate from the 'fridge and get my knitting out - bliss!!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Chris I'm glad to hear the op went well. Hope all continues to go smoothly.
> Xiang I hope you have much success with the sleep trials.
> 
> I haven't been too well, I couldn't make it to work on Thursday as I had a bad headache and vomiting. I went back to work Friday, but experienced some vertigo, I'm hoping this is not going to be a big vertigo attack! I haven't felt brilliant today despite having had 10 hours of sleep last night. Hope I start to feel better tomorrow.


I'm sorry you're not feeling so good and are having to deal with this. Sending you healing and gentle hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Girls! Well here we are at the Norfolk Beachside Retreat, as our caravan is grandly called! It wonderful, they have thought of everything and there is wine, tea, coffee and biscuits (cookies) here as a gift for us! I forgot to bring the cable that connects my camera with the laptop but I have copied pics from their website and it really is just like the pictures!!! catch you all later, it's time for afternoon tea!! xxxxxx


It looks absolutely wonderful! Enjoy!!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We will of course miss you, but as long as you're having fun and relaxing, we'll wait!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Chris I'm glad to hear the op went well. Hope all continues to go smoothly.
> Xiang I hope you have much success with the sleep trials.
> 
> I haven't been too well, I couldn't make it to work on Thursday as I had a bad headache and vomiting. I went back to work Friday, but experienced some vertigo, I'm hoping this is not going to be a big vertigo attack! I haven't felt brilliant today despite having had 10 hours of sleep last night. Hope I start to feel better tomorrow.


Get well soon, Sweet Pea!!! xxxxxx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't been too well, I couldn't make it to work on Thursday as I had a bad headache and vomiting. I went back to work Friday, but experienced some vertigo, I'm hoping this is not going to be a big vertigo attack! I haven't felt brilliant today despite having had 10 hours of sleep last night. Hope I start to feel better tomorrow.


Forgive me for barging in, but I must send you a gentle hug and wishes for a speedy recovery, my dear. I remember you had a bad headache that day we all went shopping in London, but you didn't let it slow you down. I hope you'll conquer this one, too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Forgive me for barging in, but I must send you a gentle hug and wishes for a speedy recovery, my dear. I remember you had a bad headache that day we all went shopping in London, but you didn't let it slow you down. I hope you'll conquer this one, too.


Hi KN, good to hear from you, even though you weren't talking to me!! :lol: How are you?!! x


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi KN, good to hear from you, even though you weren't talking to me!! :lol: How are you?!! x


I'm well, thank you, Londy, and it looks like you're the same. I do hope you're enjoying your holiday. I've been following Connections since I came home and learning who's who. I haven't totally settled in since my trip. The pictures are still in the camera rather than on the computer, and I haven't started knitting any of my lovely souvenir yarns yet (although I did manage to finish my airplane project a few days ago  ). I do hope you and Purple will have as much fun on your upcoming trip as I had on mine - and meet wonderful new friends, as I did.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hypochondriac Chris here, not really. I have to use a CPAP machine at night, due to sleep apnea, caused by my Post Polio. If I don't use it I wake up several times a night. When I do use it I have a really good nights sleep, it makes such a difference. I do look like Darth Vader though, my poor DH has had to put up with a lot!!!! I hope they can sort things out for you & you can start sleeping all night, you will certainly feel the benefit. Good luck with the test.


Thanks Chris, I am usually a belly sleeper, and only sleep on my back if my breathing is compromised by a bad cold, or sinus problems. When I had my first study done, I had a contraption taped to my chest; so of course my psyche said I had to sleep on my back. With the Buzzpod, I can easily sleep in my natural position, so IDK if the readings will agree with what he specialist found; we will see. I am going to Adelaide on Thursday, then I might have to go down again on the following Thursday, unless I get the draw for the CPAP for the first part of the trial. Here's hoping I get the buzzpod!

As I am getting used to having the gadget on me, I am finding that I am beginning to sleep much better, still disturbed sleep, but go back to sleep as soon as I am back in bed 😊, and am beginning to feel more alert during the day 👍👀


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'm well, thank you, Londy, and it looks like you're the same. I do hope you're enjoying your holiday. I've been following Connections since I came home and learning who's who. I haven't totally settled in since my trip. The pictures are still in the camera rather than on the computer, and I haven't started knitting any of my lovely souvenir yarns yet (although I did manage to finish my airplane project a few days ago  ). I do hope you and Purple will have as much fun on your upcoming trip as I had on mine - and meet wonderful new friends, as I did.


Hi KatyNora from your fellow Washingtonian. Welcome to Connections. It's a wonderful group! Take care and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, looks like I'm staying up DS,s for a while. I shall come on later.


Enjoy yourself xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Well I had my eye surgery yesterday, it only took 20 minutes! Spent the rest of the day laying down so feel very rested today but it feels as though they left something in my eye, it's very sore BUT the good news is I have perfect vision in that eye. The surgeon said he could do the other eye soon if I want then I will have perfect ( hopefully) eyesight, only need glasses for reading & close work. I just hope that my back will react the same way after my next trip to the hospital next week.
> 
> That's the end of my boring, but good health news. I'm sitting here with my Little O whose mummy is busy making his birthday cake. He is meeting his friends tomorrow at our favourite park, hope I can join him.
> Have a good holiday Londy. Love to you all. Have a good weekend


Hi again Chris, I am hoping that when it is decided that I can the cataracts removed from my eyes, that my sight will be clearer - my sight is getting darker & darker; and I am needing to use a secondary light, any time I do any craft work or reading - I am getting so sick of it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Chris I'm glad to hear the op went well. Hope all continues to go smoothly.
> Xiang I hope you have much success with the sleep trials.
> 
> I haven't been too well, I couldn't make it to work on Thursday as I had a bad headache and vomiting. I went back to work Friday, but experienced some vertigo, I'm hoping this is not going to be a big vertigo attack! I haven't felt brilliant today despite having had 10 hours of sleep last night. Hope I start to feel better tomorrow.


I hope you begin to feel better again soon xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Girls! Well here we are at the Norfolk Beachside Retreat, as our caravan is grandly called! It wonderful, they have thought of everything and there is wine, tea, coffee and biscuits (cookies) here as a gift for us! I forgot to bring the cable that connects my camera with the laptop but I have copied pics from their website and it really is just like the pictures!!! catch you all later, it's time for afternoon tea!! xxxxxx


That is gorgeous, enjoy xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'm well, thank you, Londy, and it looks like you're the same. I do hope you're enjoying your holiday. I've been following Connections since I came home and learning who's who. I haven't totally settled in since my trip. The pictures are still in the camera rather than on the computer, and I haven't started knitting any of my lovely souvenir yarns yet (although I did manage to finish my airplane project a few days ago  ). I do hope you and Purple will have as much fun on your upcoming trip as I had on mine - and meet wonderful new friends, as I did.


Hi KatyNora, I am in the southern Hemisphere, welcome to Connections


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

All caught up, hello to all I have missed! 

I am off on a day for visiting today, it was MIL's birthday yesterday, so we are visiting her first, and two of my DD's and their children are coming with us, so it will be a lovely time. Bye for now xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, time to go and open the wine, tune in the TV, get the chocolate from the 'fridge and get my knitting out - bliss!!!! xxxx


Glad you arrived safely. Lovely photos and lovely view. Have a good rest. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Forgive me for barging in, but I must send you a gentle hug and wishes for a speedy recovery, my dear. I remember you had a bad headache that day we all went shopping in London, but you didn't let it slow you down. I hope you'll conquer this one, too.


Hi Katy, how are you doing? What a lovely day we had with you in London. June and I are jow looking forward to our trip. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris glad you eye op went ok. Im another one waiting to have mine done. Xiang I know what you mean about needing extra light.

Rebecca, hope you acre feeling better.

I'm just knitting up the borders of my cardigan.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All caught up, hello to all I have missed!
> 
> I am off on a day for visiting today, it was MIL's birthday yesterday, so we are visiting her first, and two of my DD's and their children are coming with us, so it will be a lovely time. Bye for now xxxx


Have a lovely time with the family xxx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi KatyNora from your fellow Washingtonian. Welcome to Connections. It's a wonderful group! Take care and enjoy the sunshine.


Thanks, Pam. I'm across the Sound in Port Orchard, but grew up in Shoreline (many, many, many years ago :lol: ). And I am, indeed, enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi KatyNora, I am in the southern Hemisphere, welcome to Connections


Thanks for the welcome, Judi. I like Connections so far, just hope I can keep up with all that's going on.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Girls! Well here we are at the Norfolk Beachside Retreat, as our caravan is grandly called! It wonderful, they have thought of everything and there is wine, tea, coffee and biscuits (cookies) here as a gift for us! I forgot to bring the cable that connects my camera with the laptop but I have copied pics from their website and it really is just like the pictures!!! catch you all later, it's time for afternoon tea!! xxxxxx


Wow! My kinda view love it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Chris glad the op went well hope the discomfort doesn't last long.

Lifeline I really hope you feel better soon and not having another vertigo bout didn't you have a uti last time this hit you or am I confused?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well the quilt has been delivered and I left my camera in the car so will post a picture later, Linky, Jess and I went out for fajitas and I am stuffed so I am going to knit and watch Dr. Who.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lifeline I am so sorry that you are having episodes of vertigo.I so hope that it subsides quickly. Gentle hugs sent to you dear. If you don't feel better by Sunday please see your doctor on Monday. Concerned about you dear.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well the quilt has been delivered and I left my camera in the car so will post a picture later, Linky, Jess and I went out for fajitas and I am stuffed so I am going to knit and watch Dr. Who.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Know your Mom just loved the quilt. Can't wait to see the pics of it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello KatyNora nice to meet you.Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang have a wonderful day visiting your DMIL and being able to see and visit with your daughters and DGKs.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy have a grand week. Your caravan looks super. Enjoy all the goodies.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple you are a very fast knitter. Kow you will adapt to doing continental knitting You are very talente. Look forward to seeing your new sweater.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS are you home yet???


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thanks, Pam. I'm across the Sound in Port Orchard, but grew up in Shoreline (many, many, many years ago :lol: ). And I am, indeed, enjoying the sunshine!


I have a friend who lives in Port Orchard and get over to see her every two or three months. I grew up in Olympia and Lacey and moved to Seattle in 1971. Have been here since!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am also working on a 60 inch Chinese Dragon, but sometimes I need to take a break from all craft work, so that I can do a bit of reading g. I have now had a 4 day break, and am back to knitting and looming, can't wait for the blankets to be finished, I want to start on the singlets. I will include some teasers of both projects, and then the next photos will be of the finished items.


You are doing great with these. I can't understand how a bunch of bands ecomes such interesting items!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The girl kitty sounds like a cute little tortoise shell cat, what colour is the boy? I would like to have a cat, but DH doesn't like them


He's a black and white tuxedo type. Sharing the recliner with me right now. They are both great company. I've been to a quilt show today. Son came to help me not get lost. Hub use to so I missed him today. I got some fabric $2 a small bag,two patterns and (a book for 50 cents). 
fIt would have been mom's 95th birthday today. 
I'm invited to my frirnd's niece 's wedding and tomorrow another lady and I are trying to locate the place. It's in a barn in the country which makes me reluctant to go. It starts at 3 so it would be dark coming home.my friend would drive but I think I'll feel badly at a wedding being without my husband it will remind me of our wedding. I'm too sensitive I know. Also I fear drinking might lead to a fight between her two brothers who are not on smooth terms right now. I think I may give her a gift and not go but my and the bride may be annoyed with me as well as the lady who wants us to go together. 
Maybe seeing where it is tomorrow will make me less fearful.
I slept from 5 til 9 this evening so I'm awake now but have to get up for the trip to the wedding barn tomorrow so better try to get asleep now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple you are a very fast knitter. Kow you will adapt to doing continental knitting You are very talente. Look forward to seeing your new sweater.


I hope to finish it today, just a few more rows of the border to do. I have used a lovely wool from Gotland sheep that live not far from me. The owner dyes the wool herself. Hope you are feeling better xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morening girls. What a weekend Im having and toothace too.....Yesterday the carbon monoxide alarm went off when I put the hoiler on.....That was all I needed to end the week. Anyway we tested and tested and are very happy that things are fine. 

Theres another ruddy wasp in my bathroom. I must have a bath or my friends will not want to know me. I'm thinking of taking DH ih there with me to fight any strays.

Today...I DONJT intend to do anything. I NEVER seem to have a day off!. Tomorrow I go and see the tooth fairy. I'm bricking it! I'll catch up. I love you all, just scared as can be.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Chris I'm glad to hear the op went well. Hope all continues to go smoothly.
> Xiang I hope you have much success with the sleep trials.
> 
> I haven't been too well, I couldn't make it to work on Thursday as I had a bad headache and vomiting. I went back to work Friday, but experienced some vertigo, I'm hoping this is not going to be a big vertigo attack! I haven't felt brilliant today despite having had 10 hours of sleep last night. Hope I start to feel better tomorrow.


I want you to feel good very soon lifeline...dont let those kids get you down.....DIL says she has a class of 36 between her and the teacher!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Forgive me for barging in, but I must send you a gentle hug and wishes for a speedy recovery, my dear. I remember you had a bad headache that day we all went shopping in London, but you didn't let it slow you down. I hope you'll conquer this one, too.


Hello KatyNora, nice to see you.....Never think you are barging in..you are welcome anytime, as is anyone else...We love new friends,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He's a black and white tuxedo type. Sharing the recliner with me right now. They are both great company. I've been to a quilt show today. Son came to help me not get lost. Hub use to so I missed him today. I got some fabric $2 a small bag,two patterns and (a book for 50 cents).
> fIt would have been mom's 95th birthday today.
> I'm invited to my frirnd's niece 's wedding and tomorrow another lady and I are trying to locate the place. It's in a barn in the country which makes me reluctant to go. It starts at 3 so it would be dark coming home.my friend would drive but I think I'll feel badly at a wedding being without my husband it will remind me of our wedding. I'm too sensitive I know. Also I fear drinking might lead to a fight between her two brothers who are not on smooth terms right now. I think I may give her a gift and not go but my and the bride may be annoyed with me as well as the lady who wants us to go together.
> Maybe seeing where it is tomorrow will make me less fearful.
> I slept from 5 til 9 this evening so I'm awake now but have to get up for the trip to the wedding barn tomorrow so better try to get asleep now.


You must do whatever you feel right with, haha might be fun watching a punchup at the altar! :roll:

I'msorry your mams birthday upset you. No matter how long they have been asleep we never forget the important dates. /nor should we, they are important to us.

Take your camera to the wedding, haha and get some good punch up pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS are you home yet???


Yes, I'm home. back to the wasps and the alarms hahaha....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes, I'm home. back to the wasps and the alarms hahaha....


and the b************y toothache


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> and the b************y toothache


Healing hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope to finish it today, just a few more rows of the border to do. I have used a lovely wool from Gotland sheep that live not far from me. The owner dyes the wool herself. Hope you are feeling better xxxx


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny but chilly Erie. Winter blankets on the bed.Trying to find some winter clothes. Be gla to go to Florida. This climate in Erie, is miserable in the winter months. I started my homework assignment for the class I am taking at the palooza. I put all 144 stitches on, then had trouble countig them correctly, eyes kept wandering and no I didnt use markers. Took off all the stitches and recasted them on with markers. Much easier to count. Think my eyes are getting a tad weaker at close work. I already wear trifocals, wonder if they make quadfocals.lol

GS can you hire a company to come and get rid of the wasps. I hate them. I would definitely have your DH in the room when you bath and he can be on the look out for them. He will be the wasp killer.Glad you double checked out the carbon monoxide alarm to make sure all is good. That was noisey as well as scary.Glad you will be bricked up for the dentist tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and wishing you well dear. Bye the way what does bricked up mean exactly? Have a restful day today.

Jolly Hope you go to the wedding. Think you may have a good time if you do.

Back later girls. Everyone have a great day. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Healing hugs. Xxxx


From me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but chilly Erie. Winter blankets on the bed.Trying to find some winter clothes. Be gla to go to Florida. This climate in Erie, is miserable in the winter months. I started my homework assignment for the class I am taking at the palooza. I put all 144 stitches on, then had trouble countig them correctly, eyes kept wandering and no I didnt use markers. Took off all the stitches and recasted them on with markers. Much easier to count. Think my eyes are getting a tad weaker at close work. I already wear trifocals, wonder if they make quadfocals.lol
> 
> GS can you hire a company to come and get rid of the wasps. I hate them. I would definitely have your DH in the room when you bath and he can be on the look out for them. He will be the wasp killer.Glad you double checked out the carbon monoxide alarm to make sure all is good. That was noisey as well as scary.Glad you will be bricked up for the dentist tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and wishing you well dear. Bye the way what does bricked up mean exactly? Have a restful day today.
> 
> ...


You have a good day, too, Purly.

Mr Ric and I went to the RV show downtown yesterday. Took the bus, so it was easy peasy to get there. Walked our feet off but it gave us a good idea in what we want in an RV when we get ready to purchas another one. Fun day! Weather here is still hot but cooling down nicely overnight so it's ok.

Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. Love you all!!! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Forgive me for barging in, but I must send you a gentle hug and wishes for a speedy recovery, my dear. I remember you had a bad headache that day we all went shopping in London, but you didn't let it slow you down. I hope you'll conquer this one, too.


You are completely forgiven (but you are not barging in at all really). It's wonderful to see you here and thank you for the gentle hug. I've kept on thinking about you and wondering if you were back home. I hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip. I really enjoyed our jaunt off to Harrods, it was such fun.
Now that you have popped in to Connections I hope you will keep on joining us.
Nearly forgot to say, I really like your avatar :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Chris glad the op went well hope the discomfort doesn't last long.
> 
> Lifeline I really hope you feel better soon and not having another vertigo bout didn't you have a uti last time this hit you or am I confused?


Fortunately the UTI and vertigo keep them selves separate! Having suffered from vertigo for a long period (two/three years) is how I came to meet Purly, I started a post about it here onKP and Purly became my lovely supportive vertigo buddy. Sometimes I still get bouts of it which is a real nuisance!
Hope you are feeling better now and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your parents quilt.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I want you to feel good very soon lifeline...dont let those kids get you down.....DIL says she has a class of 36 between her and the teacher!


Oh no, 36! Don't tell her I only have a third of that :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'm well, thank you, Londy, and it looks like you're the same. I do hope you're enjoying your holiday. I've been following Connections since I came home and learning who's who. I haven't totally settled in since my trip. The pictures are still in the camera rather than on the computer, and I haven't started knitting any of my lovely souvenir yarns yet (although I did manage to finish my airplane project a few days ago  ). I do hope you and Purple will have as much fun on your upcoming trip as I had on mine - and meet wonderful new friends, as I did.


I'm sure we will, it's getting pretty close now, just have to get all our ducks in a row now! Take care, hope to meet you again one day! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well the quilt has been delivered and I left my camera in the car so will post a picture later, Linky, Jess and I went out for fajitas and I am stuffed so I am going to knit and watch Dr. Who.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morening girls. What a weekend Im having and toothace too.....Yesterday the carbon monoxide alarm went off when I put the hoiler on.....That was all I needed to end the week. Anyway we tested and tested and are very happy that things are fine.
> 
> Theres another ruddy wasp in my bathroom. I must have a bath or my friends will not want to know me. I'm thinking of taking DH ih there with me to fight any strays.
> 
> Today...I DONJT intend to do anything. I NEVER seem to have a day off!. Tomorrow I go and see the tooth fairy. I'm bricking it! I'll catch up. I love you all, just scared as can be.


Will be thinking of you tomorrow love, you'll be fine, I know! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have had a lovely day and the weather has been perfect! went to a nearby seaside town and left DH in the car reading while I had a lovely long cliff-top walk. Then we had a lovely carvery lunch then back to a different part of the same town to people watch. Everybody had an ice cream I was almost sorry I had already had dessert!!!
Thinking of you all, take care my lovelies! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have had a lovely day and the weather has been perfect! went to a nearby seaside town and left DH in the car reading while I had a lovely long cliff-top walk. Then we had a lovely carvery lunch then back to a different part of the same town to people watch. Everybody had an ice cream I was almost sorry I had already had dessert!!!
> Thinking of you all, take care my lovelies! xxxxx


Oh, that sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but chilly Erie. Winter blankets on the bed.Trying to find some winter clothes. Be gla to go to Florida. This climate in Erie, is miserable in the winter months. I started my homework assignment for the class I am taking at the palooza. I put all 144 stitches on, then had trouble countig them correctly, eyes kept wandering and no I didnt use markers. Took off all the stitches and recasted them on with markers. Much easier to count. Think my eyes are getting a tad weaker at close work. I already wear trifocals, wonder if they make quadfocals.lol
> 
> GS can you hire a company to come and get rid of the wasps. I hate them. I would definitely have your DH in the room when you bath and he can be on the look out for them. He will be the wasp killer.Glad you double checked out the carbon monoxide alarm to make sure all is good. That was noisey as well as scary.Glad you will be bricked up for the dentist tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and wishing you well dear. Bye the way what does bricked up mean exactly? Have a restful day today.
> 
> ...


Bricking it means I'm terrified, (politely)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You are doing great with these. I can't understand how a bunch of bands ecomes such interesting items!


Hi Polly, here is the finished Chinese Dragon - I am not fully satisfied with him, so I might be making another one down the track a bit. I made a mistake with the finished length, he was, & is 30 inches long, not 60 😐.

So fanfare of trumpets, please ...... PRESENTING CHINESE DRAGON  Xiuhcoatl - a apparently meaning Fire Dragon


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He's a black and white tuxedo type. Sharing the recliner with me right now. They are both great company. I've been to a quilt show today. Son came to help me not get lost. Hub use to so I missed him today. I got some fabric $2 a small bag,two patterns and (a book for 50 cents).
> fIt would have been mom's 95th birthday today.
> I'm invited to my frirnd's niece 's wedding and tomorrow another lady and I are trying to locate the place. It's in a barn in the country which makes me reluctant to go. It starts at 3 so it would be dark coming home.my friend would drive but I think I'll feel badly at a wedding being without my husband it will remind me of our wedding. I'm too sensitive I know. Also I fear drinking might lead to a fight between her two brothers who are not on smooth terms right now. I think I may give her a gift and not go but my and the bride may be annoyed with me as well as the lady who wants us to go together.
> Maybe seeing where it is tomorrow will make me less fearful.
> I slept from 5 til 9 this evening so I'm awake now but have to get up for the trip to the wedding barn tomorrow so better try to get asleep now.


I hope you do get to the wedding, I think you will enjoy it, despite the things you are worried about xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, here is the finished Chinese Dragon - I am not fully satisfied with him, so I might be making another one down the track a bit. I made a mistake with the finished length, he was, & is 30 inches long, not 60 😐.
> 
> So fanfare of trumpets, please ...... PRESENTING CHINESE DRAGON  Xiuhcoatl - a apparently meaning Fire Dragon


Wow! That's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! That's awesome!!!!!!


Thanks Pam - check out on Facebook "Cortney Nicole" - she is the girl (23) who designs these dragons, and other creatures. Now THEY are amazing, but I will still accept any praise 😆😅😄😃😂


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, here is the finished Chinese Dragon - I am not fully satisfied with him, so I might be making another one down the track a bit. I made a mistake with the finished length, he was, & is 30 inches long, not 60 😐.
> 
> So fanfare of trumpets, please ...... PRESENTING CHINESE DRAGON  Xiuhcoatl - a apparently meaning Fire Dragon


Very well done Judi......You are so clever


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, it is now time for me to return to bed, to hopefully get some more sleep

Have a wonderful day, everyone xxxxxxx&#128554;&#128554;


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, here is the finished Chinese Dragon - I am not fully satisfied with him, so I might be making another one down the track a bit. I made a mistake with the finished length, he was, & is 30 inches long, not 60 😐.
> 
> So fanfare of trumpets, please ...... PRESENTING CHINESE DRAGON  Xiuhcoatl - a apparently meaning Fire Dragon


That is soooo impressive :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Very well done Judi......You are so clever


Thanks Susana, I will be making smaller creatures for a while.

Have a great day, a
I am going to bed now, to try and catch up with myself 😅😂


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam - check out on Facebook "Cortney Nicole" - she is the girl (23) who designs these dragons, and other creatures. Now THEY are amazing, but I will still accept any praise 😆😅😄😃😂


I'll do that. I think it's amazing that you have tbe patience to make them.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Obviously not. Since my lovely London girls came down the large restaurant opposite the pier has re-opened. It's now Harry Ramsdens. Loads of fish and chip shops!


Oh I do like Harry Ramsdens fish & chips, but it's always good at the seaside.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, been reading all your news. My eye is sore today but I'm so pleased I've had it done. I can see so far & clearly, it's wonderful. I walked round the house today seeing such dirty marks everywhere, I didn't see them before. I'm going to be busy trying to clear some.

Hope you feel better soon, Lifeline, please look after yourself.
GS Hope the dentist goes well, it will be a good job sone, 
Londy your van looks great, hope you are getting the same warm weather we have here today.
Purly, keep warm & don't over-do things !
Purple loved your photo, looking forward to seeng a photo of your cardi.
Everyone else, hi hope you have had a good weekend.

I've just back from a tea party in the park with all my family & a few close friends. We sang Happy Birthday to Little O but the wind kept blowing out the candles, he was cross! It was great to see the little ones have a run around. My DD took lots of craft things & they all made kites & had a great time with them.

Thank you all for all your good wishes, I really do appreciate & need them. Love to you all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening girls. I have now finished my cardi and decided to fling some embellishment at it.
Felt quite tired today so I have just sat and knitted - lovely.
Susan I will be metaphorically be holding your hand tomorrow.

Rebecca, hope you are feeling better,if not do as Pearlie says and see the doctor.

Xiang, what a fantastic dragon and what patience to make it.

Chris glad you can see better and that you had a good day.

Pam and Katy do you live close to one another? Pam I like the sound of a new RV what is it going to be like.

Hugs to everyone I am off to bed, must start getting some early nights. Night night and I love you all xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Purple said:


> Good evening girls. I have now finished my cardi and decided to fling some embellishment at it.
> Felt quite tired today so I have just sat and knitted - lovely.
> Susan I will be metaphorically be holding your hand tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sleep well, Purple. Katy and I aren't real near each other. She's a ferry boat away like my friend is who I go visit once in awhile. Not too bad of a distance really. As to the RV, we'll be getting another 5th wheel trailer - a bit newer and a bit bigger than the other one. Still early days in the search process. .


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone I have been lazy today and not done much at all just knitting and watching football.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I have been lazy today and not done much at all just knitting and watching football.


Me, too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, here is the finished Chinese Dragon - I am not fully satisfied with him, so I might be making another one down the track a bit. I made a mistake with the finished length, he was, & is 30 inches long, not 60 😐.
> 
> So fanfare of trumpets, please ...... PRESENTING CHINESE DRAGON  Xiuhcoatl - a apparently meaning Fire Dragon


I like him! If there is a mistake it's not noticeable. Looks perfect to me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

My friend and I drove to the wedding barn. It's in the country a distsnce from our town but thanks to GPS we got there and I'm feeling better about it tho it will be dark coming back. If we miss a turn we might have to spend the night with a farmer  I saw two lovely deer on the way, it's the bride's day so its her way but I think only cows belong in barns. I'd prefer an indoor meal in a nice restaurant. This place has six skinny trees where they will say vows and three barns one for the meal. I hope no punches are thrown. I hope she has the day that she expects because she is the nicest person. I like her fiancé too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone I have been lazy today and not done much at all just knitting and watching football.


And me, a perfect way to spend Sunday. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My friend and I drove to the wedding barn. It's in the country a distsnce from our town but thanks to GPS we got there and I'm feeling better about it tho it will be dark coming back. If we miss a turn we might have to spend the night with a farmer  I saw two lovely deer on the way, it's the bride's day so its her way but I think only cows belong in barns. I'd prefer an indoor meal in a nice restaurant. This place has six skinny trees where they will say vows and three barns one for the meal. I hope no punches are thrown. I hope she has the day that she expects because she is the nicest person. I like her fiancé too.


So glad you made it to the wedding. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning. Got quite a busy week. On school pick up today and I need to finish off my cardigan. 

Hope everyone has a good week. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, today is the day of reckoning. Dentists at 3 pm...Wish I was delivering a baby instead.Im sure I'm not hurting so much, but Ive just got up and I'm usually not with it.I'll do a little catch up. I dont think I'm going to S and B, but then again I might. decisions decisions decisions!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morening girls. What a weekend Im having and toothace too.....Yesterday the carbon monoxide alarm went off when I put the hoiler on.....That was all I needed to end the week. Anyway we tested and tested and are very happy that things are fine.
> 
> Theres another ruddy wasp in my bathroom. I must have a bath or my friends will not want to know me. I'm thinking of taking DH ih there with me to fight any strays.
> 
> Today...I DONJT intend to do anything. I NEVER seem to have a day off!. Tomorrow I go and see the tooth fairy. I'm bricking it! I'll catch up. I love you all, just scared as can be.


What's a day off? Whatever it is I hope you finally got one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fortunately the UTI and vertigo keep them selves separate! Having suffered from vertigo for a long period (two/three years) is how I came to meet Purly, I started a post about it here onKP and Purly became my lovely supportive vertigo buddy. Sometimes I still get bouts of it which is a real nuisance!
> Hope you are feeling better now and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your parents quilt.


There's always a silver lining. Purly brought you to us. But you have to find the reason for your vertigo. It seems to take the NHS far too long to diagnose a problem. DH is now taking tablets for Meniere's disease, and is slightly better already. That took nearly three years to diagnose! Healing hugs to a lovely lady.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Bricking it means I'm terrified, (politely)


I don't know what time your appointment is, but I hope it goes easier than you expect. Then you will have no more pain. Good luck.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, here is the finished Chinese Dragon - I am not fully satisfied with him, so I might be making another one down the track a bit. I made a mistake with the finished length, he was, & is 30 inches long, not 60 😐.
> 
> So fanfare of trumpets, please ...... PRESENTING CHINESE DRAGON  Xiuhcoatl - a apparently meaning Fire Dragon


absolutely amazing! Like most of us I love dragons, but who would have thought you could make this beautiful creature from those silly little plastic bands.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Oh I do like Harry Ramsdens fish & chips, but it's always good at the seaside.


and even better to have my friends at the seaside.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, been reading all your news. My eye is sore today but I'm so pleased I've had it done. I can see so far & clearly, it's wonderful. I walked round the house today seeing such dirty marks everywhere, I didn't see them before. I'm going to be busy trying to clear some.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, Lifeline, please look after yourself.
> GS Hope the dentist goes well, it will be a good job sone,
> ...


Not only did you have a wonderful day with your family, but you could see it all clearly. That must have been almost like magic.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, today is the day of reckoning. Dentists at 3 pm...Wish I was delivering a baby instead.Im sure I'm not hurting so much, but Ive just got up and I'm usually not with it.I'll do a little catch up. I dont think I'm going to S and B, but then again I might. decisions decisions decisions!


I'll be thinking of you. I hope you went to S and B. It might take your mind off the dentist.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I slept most of yesterday morning, then went to help at the Symphony concert. Got home mid-evening, threw myself into my chair and knitted. I have half a sleeve and the button band to do then the twins school cardis are finished.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 10'C (50'F)
It was 4'C (39'F) Saturday morning. All the leaves are changing colour already. We had a nice day at the fair even though the day was drizzly. That meant no line ups. I wore socks all weekend because it was cool.
This week is supposed to be warmer.
I'm in training all week, but I'm in the collaboration room at work and the training is coming remote from California. I'll be going in for 11 am and coming home at 7 pm. I just have to go in early today because I couldn't get all the books (5 of them) printed off on Friday. I'm not sure how often I'll be able to get on here.
I'm taking my knitting with me, just in case I have a free minute or two.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I slept most of yesterday morning, then went to help at the Symphony concert. Got home mid-evening, threw myself into my chair and knitted. I have half a sleeve and the button band to do then the twins school cardis are finished.


Good for you. I was counting my WIPs and got discouraged. I'll be knitting forever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good for you. I was counting my WIPs and got discouraged. I'll be knitting forever.


I made a list of mine and where I had got to on each. I shouldn't have. I must go back to the first and finish them all off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, today is the day of reckoning. Dentists at 3 pm...Wish I was delivering a baby instead.Im sure I'm not hurting so much, but Ive just got up and I'm usually not with it.I'll do a little catch up. I dont think I'm going to S and B, but then again I might. decisions decisions decisions!


Good luck with the dentist.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My friend and I drove to the wedding barn. It's in the country a distsnce from our town but thanks to GPS we got there and I'm feeling better about it tho it will be dark coming back. If we miss a turn we might have to spend the night with a farmer  I saw two lovely deer on the way, it's the bride's day so its her way but I think only cows belong in barns. I'd prefer an indoor meal in a nice restaurant. This place has six skinny trees where they will say vows and three barns one for the meal. I hope no punches are thrown. I hope she has the day that she expects because she is the nicest person. I like her fiancé too.


I've been to two barn weddings and I found them more enjoyable than the more formal weddings. Both had barbeque food which I like.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, been reading all your news. My eye is sore today but I'm so pleased I've had it done. I can see so far & clearly, it's wonderful. I walked round the house today seeing such dirty marks everywhere, I didn't see them before. I'm going to be busy trying to clear some.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, Lifeline, please look after yourself.
> GS Hope the dentist goes well, it will be a good job sone,
> ...


That's great that your eyesight is so much better.
It sounds like the party was a hit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I made a list of mine and where I had got to on each. I shouldn't have. I must go back to the first and finish them all off.


Someone said I should list my projects on Ravelry, but I think it would be too embarrassing. I'm thinking it's time to go through them and start unravelling the ones that have been there the longest.
(This is probably why I never run out of yarn) :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no, 36! Don't tell her I only have a third of that :?


That's a better size class. I was in a class of 13. The school boards would never allow so small a class around here now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, here is the finished Chinese Dragon - I am not fully satisfied with him, so I might be making another one down the track a bit. I made a mistake with the finished length, he was, & is 30 inches long, not 60 😐.
> 
> So fanfare of trumpets, please ...... PRESENTING CHINESE DRAGON  Xiuhcoatl - a apparently meaning Fire Dragon


I think he look wonderful, all 30 inches of him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to head to work now. I'm not sure when I'm be on again, so I wish everyone a great week. Healing hugs to those who are hurting. And smiles to everyone else.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to s and b. A new woman started today, I know who she is and shes a well known troublemaker. Someone mentioned dentists! and that I'm going. She went on and on about the stories sheD' supposed to have heard abo asked her to stop as I was shaking, She continued, I said if she continued then I would have to go home, she continued getting worse so I came home. Just got my coat on and went!. Mag came after me and said there was a silence. I might sound stupid, but I did ask nicely. Now I havent got toothache at all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Having a sit down and rest before I go off to paddle round the swimming pool and then collect LM from school.

Hot off the press......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a sit down and rest before I go off to paddle round the swimming pool and then collect LM from school.
> 
> Hot off the press......


It looks great. Really like your embellishments!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a sit down and rest before I go off to paddle round the swimming pool and then collect LM from school.
> 
> Hot off the press......


Its beautiful Purple......As always


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater Purple. You have the magic touch, for sure.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a sit down and rest before I go off to paddle round the swimming pool and then collect LM from school.
> 
> Hot off the press......


That is truly lovely!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. A new woman started today, I know who she is and shes a well known troublemaker. Someone mentioned dentists! and that I'm going. She went on and on about the stories sheD' supposed to have heard abo asked her to stop as I was shaking, She continued, I said if she continued then I would have to go home, she continued getting worse so I came home. Just got my coat on and went!. Mag came after me and said there was a silence. I might sound stupid, but I did ask nicely. Now I havent got toothache at all.


I am so sorry she upset you, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Judi the dragon is fantastic you really are very talented!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just a very quick message to tell you all. I go back in 2 weeks 2 start treatment. a couple of extractions but not taking them all out. Shes put soft dreesing which has gone hard in my sensitive teeth and the pain has gone. Shes also prescribed perscription toothpaste......Going to have my tea...will be on later...thanks for all being with me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just a very quick message to tell you all. I go back in 2 weeks 2 start treatment. a couple of extractions but not taking them all out. Shes put soft dreesing which has gone hard in my sensitive teeth and the pain has gone. Shes also prescribed perscription toothpaste......Going to have my tea...will be on later...thanks for all being with me.


Well, at least now you know and have a plan for taking care of them. That's a huge relief.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. A new woman started today, I know who she is and shes a well known troublemaker. Someone mentioned dentists! and that I'm going. She went on and on about the stories sheD' supposed to have heard abo asked her to stop as I was shaking, She continued, I said if she continued then I would have to go home, she continued getting worse so I came home. Just got my coat on and went!. Mag came after me and said there was a silence. I might sound stupid, but I did ask nicely. Now I havent got toothache at all.


I'm sure she got a lot of pleasure from that, but I cannot understand how.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a sit down and rest before I go off to paddle round the swimming pool and then collect LM from school.
> 
> Hot off the press......


Very nice. I love the added swirls. Classy - like you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just a very quick message to tell you all. I go back in 2 weeks 2 start treatment. a couple of extractions but not taking them all out. Shes put soft dreesing which has gone hard in my sensitive teeth and the pain has gone. Shes also prescribed perscription toothpaste......Going to have my tea...will be on later...thanks for all being with me.


seems like all our dentists are doing their best.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Susan. How did your dental visit go. As well I hope.
Well I must flutter my fingers over the keyboard and turn hours into minutes.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to head to work now. I'm not sure when I'm be on again, so I wish everyone a great week. Healing hugs to those who are hurting. And smiles to everyone else.


Have a good week and hope you get a minute or two to let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a sit down and rest before I go off to paddle round the swimming pool and then collect LM from school.
> 
> Hot off the press......


So lovely...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. A new woman started today, I know who she is and shes a well known troublemaker. Someone mentioned dentists! and that I'm going. She went on and on about the stories sheD' supposed to have heard abo asked her to stop as I was shaking, She continued, I said if she continued then I would have to go home, she continued getting worse so I came home. Just got my coat on and went!. Mag came after me and said there was a silence. I might sound stupid, but I did ask nicely. Now I havent got toothache at all.


She sounds simply horrid!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> She sounds simply horrid!!!


She does, doesn't she? People like that drive me crazy! !!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sleep well, Purple. Katy and I aren't real near each other. She's a ferry boat away like my friend is who I go visit once in awhile. Not too bad of a distance really. As to the RV, we'll be getting another 5th wheel trailer - a bit newer and a bit bigger than the other one. Still early days in the search process. .


True, it's a bit of a distance for us, but not impossible. Like you, I get to the other side of the Sound from time to time. I still have family and friends in Seattle, Lynnwood and Lake Stevens. Is your friend in Port Orchard a knitter too?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Not only did you have a wonderful day with your family, but you could see it all clearly. That must have been almost like magic.


You are so right, can't wait till have the other one done now, then I will only need glasses for reading! I'll be able to find Harry Ramsdens, Saxy. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. A new woman started today, I know who she is and shes a well known troublemaker. Someone mentioned dentists! and that I'm going. She went on and on about the stories sheD' supposed to have heard abo asked her to stop as I was shaking, She continued, I said if she continued then I would have to go home, she continued getting worse so I came home. Just got my coat on and went!. Mag came after me and said there was a silence. I might sound stupid, but I did ask nicely. Now I havent got toothache at all.


She needs lampung, GS, I bet she is not very popular at yours & b, perhaps she won't come back!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a sit down and rest before I go off to paddle round the swimming pool and then collect LM from school.
> 
> Hot off the press......


That's great, love the colours!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> just a very quick message to tell you all. I go back in 2 weeks 2 start treatment. a couple of extractions but not taking them all out. Shes put soft dreesing which has gone hard in my sensitive teeth and the pain has gone. Shes also prescribed perscription toothpaste......Going to have my tea...will be on later...thanks for all being with me.


The worse is over, you went through the door. Hope she can take all your pain away. Well done you for going! Xx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Very nice. I love the added swirls. Classy - like you.


Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Purple I sent you a PM, do t worry I'm here again!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Well said! :thumbup:


Good evening KatyNora. So glad you have come back again. Did you have a good weekend? I've been to work today and feel much better than I did. Thank you for your thoughtful words.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> True, it's a bit of a distance for us, but not impossible. Like you, I get to the other side of the Sound from time to time. I still have family and friends in Seattle, Lynnwood and Lake Stevens. Is your friend in Port Orchard a knitter too?


No, she's not, but she's really good about humoring me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good evening KatyNora. So glad you have come back again. Did you have a good weekend? I've been to work today and feel much better than I did. Thank you for your thoughtful words.


So glad you're feeling better, Rebecca.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you're feeling better, Rebecca.


Thanks Pam. How are you?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks Pam. How are you?


I'm good, thanks. It's been a relatively quiet day so far which is fine with me.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good evening KatyNora. So glad you have come back again. Did you have a good weekend? I've been to work today and feel much better than I did. Thank you for your thoughtful words.


I did have a good weekend, lunch with a young friend and her two little ones (who are kind enough to call me "Grandma" ) and then spent the evening around a campfire with good friends and wine. Not much knitting got done, but friends are more important than knitting - usually.  I'm glad you're feeling better. Don't get sick again, OK?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No, she's not, but she's really good about humoring me!


Lucky you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Purple I sent you a PM, do t worry I'm here again!


Glad you are here, I have already sent you a pm anyway. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening girls. 

Susan glad the dentist was able to help you, well done for being brave.

Thank you all for your nice comments about my cardi. I shalluse the pattern again as it is a good fit.

Went for a swim after lunch but I was not up to doing too much. Picked up LM from school and then bought Mr P and I fish and chips on the way home.

Going to have an early night. Catch you tomorrow between meeting with the coven and making some more bunting. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi KatyNora, I haven't spoken to you, not been on much over the weekend. I know that you met up with some of the girls while you were in London. They are a great crowd. Look forward to having chats with you. Chrissy. X


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls.
> 
> Susan glad the dentist was able to help you, well done for being brave.
> 
> ...


Hello PurpleFi counting down the hours till you and Londy are here !!! I have to warn you though ... it has been chilly the past week . 
Getting down into the high 50's at night lol , and i am LOVING it !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry to have been m-i-a the last week or so . Just getting things in order and tidy for company


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sorry to have been m-i-a the last week or so . Just getting things in order and tidy for company


Don't go to too much trouble on our account. It's you we are coming to see. I have everthing from suntops (which will double as vests or should I say singlet), long sleeved tee shirts, cardigans, shawls and jacket. And if necessary I can wear them all at once. :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't go to too much trouble on our account. It's you we are coming to see. I have everthing from suntops (which will double as vests or should I say singlet), long sleeved tee shirts, cardigans, shawls and jacket. And if necessary I can wear them all at once. :thumbup:


We will do our best to keep you both warm and toasty ... well Binky will , I am always burning up so i cant be trusted with the thermostat LOL !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have a few questions ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

What is your favorite dish and favorite kind of wine ?

And the same question goes to Londy too ....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> We will do our best to keep you both warm and toasty ... well Binky will , I am always burning up so i cant be trusted with the thermostat LOL !


It's just gone midnight here so it's only 2 weeks to go. Im already in bec and must go to sleep, busy day tomorrow. See you very soon. Love snd hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

And are you kidding me ... about the cleaning !? I am getting the dh and the kiddos to all chip in some time and really spring clean the whole house ! Its wonderful ! 
See now how you should visit often ? It means these people will clean up after themselves finally . HAHAHA


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's just gone midnight here so it's only 2 weeks to go. Im already in bec and must go to sleep, busy day tomorrow. See you very soon. Love snd hugs xxxxxxx


Oh dear i just reallized the time ! So sorry , i will talk to you another time  sleep well !


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> What is your favorite dish and favorite kind of wine ?
> 
> And the same question goes to Londy too ....


I like red wine and we both like rose. I do not eat meat or dairy, but love fish, salads and vegetables. Neither of us have big appetites. I'll let June answer what she likes best. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh dear i just reallized the time ! So sorry , i will talk to you another time  sleep well !


Night night. Love you lots xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night night. Love you lots xxxx


Goodnight , love to you too


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I like red wine and we both like rose. I do not eat meat or dairy, but love fish, salads and vegetables. Neither of us have big appetites. I'll let June answer what she likes best. Xxx


Im a Moscato girl myself . 

Binky likes red .

And i hope you both like pasta as there have been rumors of cooking some for the two of you , Angie style hahaha !


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi KatyNora, I haven't spoken to you, not been on much over the weekend. I know that you met up with some of the girls while you were in London. They are a great crowd. Look forward to having chats with you. Chrissy. X


Thank you, Chrissy. I've been following your saga of the cataract surgery, as my optometrist has warned me that I'll be a candidate for the same in the not too distant future. It's heartening to know that you've come through it so well.

I got to meet Purple, Londy and Lifeline one day last month. We went yarn shopping and to lunch, and I had a totally wonderful time! You're right; they are a great crowd.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thank you, Chrissy. I've been following your saga of the cataract surgery, as my optometrist has warned me that I'll be a candidate for the same in the not too distant future. It's heartening to know that you've come through it so well.
> 
> I got to meet Purple, Londy and Lifeline one day last month. We went yarn shopping and to lunch, and I had a totally wonderful time! You're right; they are a great crowd.


They are the best!!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Fortunately the UTI and vertigo keep them selves separate! Having suffered from vertigo for a long period (two/three years) is how I came to meet Purly, I started a post about it here onKP and Purly became my lovely supportive vertigo buddy. Sometimes I still get bouts of it which is a real nuisance!
> Hope you are feeling better now and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your parents quilt.


When I had vertigo it was due to particles in the ear settling. My friend recommended her ear doctor. He had no sense of humor, he had me lie down with my head slightly off the table. He said I should turn on my side then my stomach then my other side then my back and sit up fast as he said turn. I had to sit upright 48 hours. This to get the particles moving. It worked! But when he had me sit up I said " if I knew it was this easy I would have had my husband turn me on the bed...doctor did not laugh. 
My friend and I went to find the barn where the wedding occurs. The owner was down at the barn and we were uphill in the parking lot. I told my friend if the owner asks why we were there we should tell her we were a gay couple looking for a wedding site. I was joking but my friend did not laugh. When the owner drove up we just told her the truth ..we were guests scouting out the location so not to get lost on the wedding day. My sense of humor gets me in trouble at times.
I'm trying to decide if I want to send birthday gifts to my cousin's children since they never tell me they got them and did not include me this summer or any summer when they meet my aunt and uncle up from Florida. I like the children ages 8 and 16 but they don't know who is sending the gifts and I'd like them to know me. Relatives on mom's side are like this. If it were not for my friends and I include those here and you all there, I'd have sunk when mom and hub and my dog and friend died one after another. I'm tired tonight and letting these thoughts bother me. I'll feel less hurt after a good night's sleep. Dog woke me. 3,5,9 am. I think the McDonald chicken patty made her need to go out to potty. The first two times I had to put the cats in another room and they were so good about it except Suzi growled a bit. I was growling too at 3am and 5 am.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Wishing grandma susan good luck at the dentist. I'm like you, so you have my sympathy and good wishes. I also am afraid of bees and spiders. There is a spider web with a quarter size spider just inches from my doorbell. I've let it stay thinking it might catch the tic that got son and dog sick. But every time I open the door late it's there. Ikk! Good can of bee spray might do the wasp in? There are two gum ball size bees nests under the deck Rail but I don't see bees going in them.. I'm trying to knit two sleeves on double pointed needles and they have yarn overs, knit together and slip and passovers I tried three times before I got them on. I didn't find my point covers and refuse to buy more so I got 30 erasers that go on the pencil for75 cents, cut the tips off, poked hole in the tip and they work just fine. I'm doing the two sleeves simultaneously. Only on row 5/75. Guess I'll try to do some more. There is a free pattern of Christmas trees but every time I try to get it it won't work. I'm even willing to pay for it!! Frustrating. I'll try once more now then I give up.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I did have a good weekend, lunch with a young friend and her two little ones (who are kind enough to call me "Grandma" ) and then spent the evening around a campfire with good friends and wine. Not much knitting got done, but friends are more important than knitting - usually.  I'm glad you're feeling better. Don't get sick again, OK?


The evening around the campfire sounds good, something I haven't done for a few years.
Ok I won't get sick again.... (if only just saying it made it happen, then none of us would be sick again  )


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. My teeth arent too bad today. there's slight sensitivity on one so up to now I'm not complaining. (bet you are all surprised at that). At over 60's today, I'll be really embarrassed if I win the $20 again....I'm not sorry I walked out of S and B yesterday. 

I need to blanch and freeze some veggies this morning and get dinner ready, thats about as much as I intend to do.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just a very quick message to tell you all. I go back in 2 weeks 2 start treatment. a couple of extractions but not taking them all out. Shes put soft dreesing which has gone hard in my sensitive teeth and the pain has gone. Shes also prescribed perscription toothpaste......Going to have my tea...will be on later...thanks for all being with me.


So glad she was gentle and has started helping you already! The only way is up!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just popping in to say 'Hi'! Had a lovely day at the seaside in Great Yarmouth yesterday and today, we are hoping to have a boat ride round the Broads (Large inland waterways to you overseas gals!!) It i a bit misty at the moment but hoping for sunshine later and it's still quite warm! Love you all, catch up soon! XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

londy enjoy your holidays. I hope the weather stays good for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are so right, can't wait till have the other one done now, then I will only need glasses for reading! I'll be able to find Harry Ramsdens, Saxy. Xx


I wouldn't let you miss it in Worthing. I'd be right with you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I did have a good weekend, lunch with a young friend and her two little ones (who are kind enough to call me "Grandma" ) and then spent the evening around a campfire with good friends and wine. Not much knitting got done, but friends are more important than knitting - usually.  I'm glad you're feeling better. Don't get sick again, OK?


I suspect that they are not being kind calling you Grandma - they call you that because you are kind enough to be one and they are staking a claim.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

How exciting is that, to go to Switzerland? I hope you had a nice time and ate lots of good food, met many wonderful people and took lots of pictures! Caring is sharing. Would love to see some photos of Switzerland, ya?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi KatyNora, I haven't spoken to you, not been on much over the weekend. I know that you met up with some of the girls while you were in London. They are a great crowd. Look forward to having chats with you. Chrissy. X


I agree. All our London girls are a great crowd. I consider myself one. I love Worthing, but was born a Londoner and will hop on a train at the slightest excuse to meet up with the others.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just popping in to say 'Hi'! Had a lovely day at the seaside in Great Yarmouth yesterday and today, we are hoping to have a boat ride round the Broads (Large inland waterways to you overseas gals!!) It i a bit misty at the moment but hoping for sunshine later and it's still quite warm! Love you all, catch up soon! XXXXXXXXXXXX


By now you will be basking in sunshine. Enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

MrsB said:


> How exciting is that, to go to Switzerland? I hope you had a nice time and ate lots of good food, met many wonderful people and took lots of pictures! Caring is sharing. Would love to see some photos of Switzerland, ya?


Good morning MrsB and welcome to Connections. But I have to ask where did your comment come from? Did I miss something?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Is a little overcast this morning and we had rain yesterday evening. Working on my homework project for the palooza. Can't believe Purple and Londy will be here soon.So excited to meet them. Going through my yarns trying to decide which ones to pack for Fl.The rest of the stash will move down next year. Oh yes, lucky us. We have to buy a new a/c unit for our new Fl. home.This is the year of a/c replacements and roof replacements. lol Wish it were funny.

GS so glad you had good experience with the dentist. Is so great she helped you out with your pain.Know you are in good capable and gentle hands. As Chrissy said you are through the door now. That lunatic at your S ad B has no business making comments like she did. You did well to leave, but don't let her stamp all over your enjoyment of your fun time. Hopefuly she won't be back.

Londy your day yesterday sounded so relaxing. Hope the weather cooperates today so you can enjoy your boat ride.How are you liking your caravan so far????

Purple can't wait to see your sweater with you in it. So excited.

Pam and Kate, Hope you ladies get to meet up one day. It was so wonderful to finally meet GS, who is such a sweetie as are all the girls here.

Xiang love your 30 inch dragon. What patience you have dear. The dragon looks like the real thing that they use in their parades and such. Great job. Hope the trial you are in helps with your sleeping difficulties.

Nitzi hope you get a chance to knit on your break times, hope you get break times.lol They seem to want you at the desk area all the time.

Jynx hope all is well. Haven't heard from you in awhile. Are you still coming to the palooza???I am so looking forward to meeting up with you. Hope all is well with your Mom and you.

Binky and Linky know you all will have the best time with Purple and Londy.Sounds like you might have a bubbly party.

Lifeline glad to hear you are feeling better. You have also been my vertigo support buddy. So glad I met and made such a lovely friend through that miserable patch of time.Hope to meet up with you soon.

Chrissy How is your eye feeling???So happy that your vision is so improved.Next up I guess is your epidural and then your other eye. Hope these treatments help to improve your enjoyment of life without the pain and vision problems.Know I think of you often.

Jolly I dislike spiders and bugs and snakes also. Love the out of doors, but want these critters to stay away from me. You have a great sense of humor. Glad you found the farm where the wedding will be held and have a fun time at the reception. I love weddings where everything is not so formal.

Saxy hello. Hope your life is slowing down a little for you.

Off to get ready for errands and chores today. Wishing everyone rainbows and happiness. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you are all enjoying your day. I've just got home from sitting with my GS3, he is a joy, he will be 3 in October. He's train mad so as I am not up to doing much at the moment he watched lots of Thomas the Tank Engine programs he thought it was great. My eye is much better today, not really sore at all just uncomfortable, I can still knit, although I am only making some squares, don't think I could read a pattern at the moment! Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all enjoying your day. I've just got home from sitting with my GS3, he is a joy, he will be 3 in October. He's train mad so as I am not up to doing much at the moment he watched lots of Thomas the Tank Engine programs he thought it was great. My eye is much better today, not really sore at all just uncomfortable, I can still knit, although I am only making some squares, don't think I could read a pattern at the moment! Have a good evening everyone!


Hi Chrissy. Sounds like a good day. Glad your eye is improving. I was up and out for a walk early and have been lazy since. Need to go clean the bathroom and then myself. Have a good ay everyone. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> absolutely amazing! Like most of us I love dragons, but who would have thought you could make this beautiful creature from those silly little plastic bands.


I know ....... and i only got the very first lot to use as pattern marker for my more intricate patterns 😅😂 - then they began begging me to do more with them, so I ended up trying a bracelet or two - well that was boring, so for D the girl with the dragons - and, as the saying goes, the rest is history 👍


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Chrissy. Sounds like a good day. Glad your eye is improving. I was up and out for a walk early and have been lazy since. Need to go clean the bathroom and then myself. Have a good ay everyone. xxxooo


Have a good one ! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Chrissy. Sounds like a good day. Glad your eye is improving. I was up and out for a walk early and have been lazy since. Need to go clean the bathroom and then myself. Have a good ay everyone. xxxooo


Have a good one ! Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b. A new woman started today, I know who she is and shes a well known troublemaker. Someone mentioned dentists! and that I'm going. She went on and on about the stories sheD' supposed to have heard abo asked her to stop as I was shaking, She continued, I said if she continued then I would have to go home, she continued getting worse so I came home. Just got my coat on and went!. Mag came after me and said there was a silence. I might sound stupid, but I did ask nicely. Now I havent got toothache at all.


Some people just have no compassion, you don't sound stupid at all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a sit down and rest before I go off to paddle round the swimming pool and then collect LM from school.
> 
> Hot off the press......


Very nice, I love the patterning across the shoulders


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I went to over 60's and won...$6 and some sweet mince pies!. DH likes them, I'm not so fussy.

Don't you find, that the nights are getting darker sooner these days? We are getting well into Autumn. 

DS is in Paris again this week and I think next too. We are going up there tomorrow. DH has to take their truck for its MOT. He thinks it may need a couple of tyres. Ive decided to start a new piece of knitting for a change, to take with me. DIL and myself will probably go out for coffee.

Ive had a great time at 60's today, we have laughed so much. My teeth are behaving too. just a little sensitivity. The new toothpaste is very frothy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just a very quick message to tell you all. I go back in 2 weeks 2 start treatment. a couple of extractions but not taking them all out. Shes put soft dreesing which has gone hard in my sensitive teeth and the pain has gone. Shes also prescribed perscription toothpaste......Going to have my tea...will be on later...thanks for all being with me.


I am glad that things weren't as bad as you thought they would be, sounds like you have a wonderful dentist


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

MrsB said:


> How exciting is that, to go to Switzerland? I hope you had a nice time and ate lots of good food, met many wonderful people and took lots of pictures! Caring is sharing. Would love to see some photos of Switzerland, ya?


Hi Mrs B and welcome to our friendly group....Whos going to Switzerland???????????????. I think you'd fit in well with our group. We'll all go to Switzerland. We always meet up at least once a year. Switzerland isnt that far.....If purple and Londy can do USA then why not switzerland. Come again. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Is a little overcast this morning and we had rain yesterday evening. Working on my homework project for the palooza. Can't believe Purple and Londy will be here soon.So excited to meet them. Going through my yarns trying to decide which ones to pack for Fl.The rest of the stash will move down next year. Oh yes, lucky us. We have to buy a new a/c unit for our new Fl. home.This is the year of a/c replacements and roof replacements. lol Wish it were funny.
> 
> GS so glad you had good experience with the dentist. Is so great she helped you out with your pain.Know you are in good capable and gentle hands. As Chrissy said you are through the door now. That lunatic at your S ad B has no business making comments like she did. You did well to leave, but don't let her stamp all over your enjoyment of your fun time. Hopefuly she won't be back.
> 
> ...


Ive just had an idea. When you meet Londy and Purple, I'm hoping it will be a time when maybe I could facetime you purley? We 4or more could all have a meeting couldnt we? Shall we see what can be done? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all enjoying your day. I've just got home from sitting with my GS3, he is a joy, he will be 3 in October. He's train mad so as I am not up to doing much at the moment he watched lots of Thomas the Tank Engine programs he thought it was great. My eye is much better today, not really sore at all just uncomfortable, I can still knit, although I am only making some squares, don't think I could read a pattern at the moment! Have a good evening everyone!


It sounds a wonderful day. When my GS's were little we used to have videos of Thomas the tank engine..They adored them. Claris and Annabell. They knew all the trains. I used to think they were so clever. They new the words back to front. Now? well we wont go there, hahaaha. Still love them as much though. I long for those days back, but I can truthfully say, that I enjoyed every minute I had them and never refused the chance........I'm sure you're the same.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had an idea. When you meet Londy and Purple, I'm hoping it will be a time when maybe I could facetime you purley? We 4or more could all have a meeting couldnt we? Shall we see what can be done? :thumbup:


That sounds like a definite possibility and I know both Josephine & I are taking our Samsung tablets with us!! Watch this space!!! Glad your mouth is a little more comfy now and that you won at the club!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well the day turned out very well after all! The sun came out while we were having a lovely waterside lunch so our boat ride around part of the Broads was very relaxing and enjoyable!! Tomorrow, we are going into Norwich, the county town of Norfolk. It has a lovely market and some good shops, just going to see if it has any yarn shops!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Is a little overcast this morning and we had rain yesterday evening. Working on my homework project for the palooza. Can't believe Purple and Londy will be here soon.So excited to meet them. Going through my yarns trying to decide which ones to pack for Fl.The rest of the stash will move down next year. Oh yes, lucky us. We have to buy a new a/c unit for our new Fl. home.This is the year of a/c replacements and roof replacements. lol Wish it were funny.
> 
> GS so glad you had good experience with the dentist. Is so great she helped you out with your pain.Know you are in good capable and gentle hands. As Chrissy said you are through the door now. That lunatic at your S ad B has no business making comments like she did. You did well to leave, but don't let her stamp all over your enjoyment of your fun time. Hopefuly she won't be back.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, I think the trial is helping already - as I seem to be sleeping so much better already! I am trying to get other things sorted as well. Later this morning I am off to have thyroid levels checked, then next week am having a Doppler done on my Carotid arteries - both of these are to check on dizziness and tingling of both hands!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

oops double post


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all enjoying your day. I've just got home from sitting with my GS3, he is a joy, he will be 3 in October. He's train mad so as I am not up to doing much at the moment he watched lots of Thomas the Tank Engine programs he thought it was great. My eye is much better today, not really sore at all just uncomfortable, I can still knit, although I am only making some squares, don't think I could read a pattern at the moment! Have a good evening everyone!


My youngest GD is also 3 in October, although most of the time she seems much older, her height doesn't help either, she is quite tall for her age!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am going back to bed, everyone enjoy the remainder of your day xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS has just sent me a link that Ive been watching. Check it out on youtube. Arm knit an infinity scarf........


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, not been around today. Coven where here this morning and the I slept for the afternoon. Still feel a little odd, but I intend to take it very easy for the next few days.
who's going to Switzerland?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Some people just have no compassion, you don't sound stupid at all.


I completely agree!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, not been around today. Coven where here this morning and the I slept for the afternoon. Still feel a little odd, but I intend to take it very easy for the next few days.
> who's going to Switzerland?


All of us....its next years aim
:roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I went to over 60's and won...$6 and some sweet mince pies!. DH likes them, I'm not so fussy.
> 
> Don't you find, that the nights are getting darker sooner these days? We are getting well into Autumn.
> 
> ...


So glad you had a great time today and won some money, too! Also happy for you that your teeth are behaving. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the day turned out very well after all! The sun came out while we were having a lovely waterside lunch so our boat ride around part of the Broads was very relaxing and enjoyable!! Tomorrow, we are going into Norwich, the county town of Norfolk. It has a lovely market and some good shops, just going to see if it has any yarn shops!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


What a wonderful holiday you are having! So happy for you that all is going so well. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, not been around today. Coven where here this morning and the I slept for the afternoon. Still feel a little odd, but I intend to take it very easy for the next few days.
> who's going to Switzerland?


Good idea about taking it easy. Sorry you're not feeling completely yourself. Not sure who is going to Switzerland.????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It doesn't take long for us to get in a muddle, especially Switzerland.....Its like my over 60s....one person says something, then everyone jumps on the bandwagon and we all talk about something entirely different/ Its and age thing...Now....who said Switzerland? Whats wrong with down south for a visit?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

night night....sleep tight....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, not been around today. Coven where here this morning and the I slept for the afternoon. Still feel a little odd, but I intend to take it very easy for the next few days.
> who's going to Switzerland?


Oh what's up hon?? Don't be poorly, be well!! Healing hugs on the way!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> All of us....its next years aim
> :roll:


Ok, is Flo coming? Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh what's up hon?? Don't be poorly, be well!! Healing hugs on the way!! xxxxxxxx


I'll be fine my fm has been messing with my head. Just need to rest a bit. Sound like you had a lovely time on the boat trip. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had an idea. When you meet Londy and Purple, I'm hoping it will be a time when maybe I could facetime you purley? We 4or more could all have a meeting couldnt we? Shall we see what can be done? :thumbup:


I could FaceTime you too, Purly, we shall have to arrange sometime. You to GS we could do with a chat, yes?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It doesn't take long for us to get in a muddle, especially Switzerland.....Its like my over 60s....one person says something, then everyone jumps on the bandwagon and we all talk about something entirely different/ Its and age thing...Now....who said Switzerland? Whats wrong with down south for a visit?


Yes, i agree ....... i will be in on a trip to the great southern land hehehehe


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it was me who mentioned Switzerland, but it was a couple of weeks ago. I told you all that my choir was going to Switzerland to sing at a town where our choir leader comes from. I could not go as I was frightened about getting around. They all had a great time. Do you think this is where it all started from.

Ps Switzerland is very beautiful!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be fine my fm has been messing with my head. Just need to rest a bit. Sound like you had a lovely time on the boat trip. Xxxx


Have a day in bed tomorrow or at least take it easy. You've got to be well for your holiday. I shall be thinking of you, lots of hugs coming to you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have a day in bed tomorrow or at least take it easy. You've got to be well for your holiday. I shall be thinking of you, lots of hugs coming to you.


Thanks Chris, will do.xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have a day in bed tomorrow or at least take it easy. You've got to be well for your holiday. I shall be thinking of you, lots of hugs coming to you.


I agree. Rest as much as you can. Healing and gentle hugs heading your way. xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had an idea. When you meet Londy and Purple, I'm hoping it will be a time when maybe I could facetime you purley? We 4or more could all have a meeting couldnt we? Shall we see what can be done? :thumbup:


ABSOLUTLEY......know I'm being loud, but great idea. Let's work it out.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok it's a date! I'm off to bed now. Speak to you soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I could FaceTime you too, Purly, we shall have to arrange sometime. You to GS we could do with a chat, yes?


Yes yes and yes. Need to work out times. Should chat with Purple and Londy also. They( co-ordinators) have lots scheduled for the Palooza' but we will work something out.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple feel better soon. Do nothing but rest for the next several days.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS congrats on your winnings.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Some people just have no compassion, you don't sound stupid at all.


Leaving was the smart thing to do. Shame on her. Shes lucky you didnt knock out a few of her teeth then she'd be visiting the dentist with you  I'm glad your dentist is capable and the visit went well. My dad passed his fear of dentists on to me so I well know how stressful waiting to go can be. I'd guess that lady is mentally ill...too bad she was there or you could have had a respit from your worry. My group was talking about being in a rut where you just feel bad..asked how we handle it..I said I listen to banjo music and they burst out laughing. I wasn't trying to be funny, I listen to bluegrass banjo or polka music. Can't feel bad listening to happy music, well most of the time it works.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good mornig from a cloudy surrey. Feeling a bit better today, but still going to take it easy. Am going to the hairdressers this morning to get my hair respectable for my holiday.

Then I am going to finish knitting a pair of mitts and cast on the knitting I want to do on the flight.

Hou are all ok and having a good week. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Leaving was the smart thing to do. Shame on her. Shes lucky you didnt knock out a few of her teeth then she'd be visiting the dentist with you  I'm glad your dentist is capable and the visit went well. My dad passed his fear of dentists on to me so I well know how stressful waiting to go can be. I'd guess that lady is mentally ill...too bad she was there or you could have had a respit from your worry. My group was talking about being in a rut where you just feel bad..asked how we handle it..I said I listen to banjo music and they burst out laughing. I wasn't trying to be funny, I listen to bluegrass banjo or polka music. Can't feel bad listening to happy music, well most of the time it works.


That made me smile just reading it Polly, so I guess you're right!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from a cloudy surrey. Feeling a bit better today, but still going to take it easy. Am going to the hairdressers this morning to get my hair respectable for my holiday.
> 
> Then I am going to finish knitting a pair of mitts and cast on the knitting I want to do on the flight.
> 
> Hou are all ok and having a good week. Love and hugs xxx


Glad you are a little better this morning, really hope the improvement continues! Methinks someone is getting a little over-excited!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its a rainy, misty morning. Today I will be up DS's while DH gets the truck MOT'd. Im on school pick uo too. Very tired today, so I am starting a new piece of knitting. I'm so sick of the aran, although Its coming on. Hope you all have a good day/night/whenever.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Leaving was the smart thing to do. Shame on her. Shes lucky you didnt knock out a few of her teeth then she'd be visiting the dentist with you  I'm glad your dentist is capable and the visit went well. My dad passed his fear of dentists on to me so I well know how stressful waiting to go can be. I'd guess that lady is mentally ill...too bad she was there or you could have had a respit from your worry. My group was talking about being in a rut where you just feel bad..asked how we handle it..I said I listen to banjo music and they burst out laughing. I wasn't trying to be funny, I listen to bluegrass banjo or polka music. Can't feel bad listening to happy music, well most of the time it works.


Music certainly cheers me up! You do whatever helps you, don't take notice of people who don't understand


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from a cloudy surrey. Feeling a bit better today, but still going to take it easy. Am going to the hairdressers this morning to get my hair respectable for my holiday.
> 
> Then I am going to finish knitting a pair of mitts and cast on the knitting I want to do on the flight.
> 
> Hou are all ok and having a good week. Love and hugs xxx


Glad you are feeling better this morning. Have a lazy day, with a beautiful haircut!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I could FaceTime you too, Purly, we shall have to arrange sometime. You to GS we could do with a chat, yes?


sounds ok to me but Ill have to ask the boys my address.....I only face time purley, boys and sometimes judi...Will ask boys tonight what I do....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm just off to visit my dentist, we certainly are keeping them busy aren't we? I am having to get some dentures made because I had to have a few teeth out ages ago. I will then have to get used to having lots of teeth again! My eye is coming along but I feel as though I have a lump of coal in there, but everything is so bright!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just off to visit my dentist, we certainly are keeping them busy aren't we? I am having to get some dentures made because I had to have a few teeth out ages ago. I will then have to get used to having lots of teeth again! My eye is coming along but I feel as though I have a lump of coal in there, but everything is so bright!


I hope your eye stops paining you soon....Good luck at the dentists.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunny day. Tempature went into the 40's last night. Can definitey smell fall in the air.Running errands today with DH.Also going to work on my home work assignment.

GS have a restful day. What new project are you going to start on? Ask your DGSs how we do facetime with everyone. I have no clue. Technically challenged.

Purple enjoy your time at the hair dresser I always find it so relaxing. How do you and Londy feel about trying to facetime with GS and Chrissy when we are at the palooza???

Polly I love bluegrass music too. It is uplifting to the spirit.

Chrissy when do you go see the eye doctor for a check up Hope your eye stops bothering you soon.You girls in the UK are sure keeping the dental offices buzzing.

Off to get ready for the day. Oxygen co. comig for thier supplies this morning. Not taking this stuff to Fl. Would have room for nothing else in the car. Happy day to all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Southern Indiana, have not turned on the heat yet but it has been down right chilly at night, coming right along with the sweater now that the sleeves have been divided, working with have the stitches takes no time at all.

I have got to get some of these things finished and move on to some Christmas presents that I want to make and hopefully I can get finished.

I am getting so excited about the upcoming visit!!!!!!

ok the baby is climbing on me and wants something to eat better go feed him while he is in the mood to eat.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Sunny day. Tempature went into the 40's
> 
> Chrissy when do you go see the eye doctor for a check up Hope your eye stops bothering you soon.You girls in the UK are sure keeping the dental offices buzzing.
> 
> Hi Purly, back from dentist with a full set of teeth to smile with! I've had toothache for a week or so, dentist discovered it's my sinuses playing up, so have to get nose drops! All I seem to do is put in drops & take painkillers, will be so glad to have a day free from this. It's supposed to be warm today but I'm not feeling it, time to get our the jumpers.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a definite possibility and I know both Josephine & I are taking our Samsung tablets with us!! Watch this space!!! Glad your mouth is a little more comfy now and that you won at the club!! xxxxxx


I think it has to be done.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It doesn't take long for us to get in a muddle, especially Switzerland.....Its like my over 60s....one person says something, then everyone jumps on the bandwagon and we all talk about something entirely different/ Its and age thing...Now....who said Switzerland? Whats wrong with down south for a visit?


Nothing wrong with Down South! A strange (as in I don't know her) lady came on Connections with a message probably meant to go somewhere else, to someone who had been to Switzerland.

Purple, what date are you with Purly?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok, is Flo coming? Xxx


If we're going then Flo is!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I could FaceTime you too, Purly, we shall have to arrange sometime. You to GS we could do with a chat, yes?


I you can facetime on Samsung note then I need to know how to. Then we folks left behind in England need to get together.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think it was me who mentioned Switzerland, but it was a couple of weeks ago. I told you all that my choir was going to Switzerland to sing at a town where our choir leader comes from. I could not go as I was frightened about getting around. They all had a great time. Do you think this is where it all started from.
> 
> Ps Switzerland is very beautiful!


Of course you did. That's why we had the message. I hope she comes back to us so I can apologise. She seemed nice.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are a little better this morning, really hope the improvement continues! Methinks someone is getting a little over-excited!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Don't do a Susan on us Purple. It must be butterflies in the stomach time, but this is a holiday of a lifetime, and you have it all sewn up, with friends standing by to make sure.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sunny day. Tempature went into the 40's last night. Can definitey smell fall in the air.Running errands today with DH.Also going to work on my home work assignment.
> 
> GS have a restful day. What new project are you going to start on? Ask your DGSs how we do facetime with everyone. I have no clue. Technically challenged.
> 
> ...


Not just GS and Chrissy, Lifeline and I should join you all if poss. It would be great.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Nothing wrong with Down South! A strange (as in I don't know her) lady came on Connections with a message probably meant to go somewhere else, to someone who had been to Switzerland.
> 
> Purple, what date are you with Purly?


We get to Defiance on 3 oct, probably late afternoon and leave 5 
Oct around lunch time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We get to Defiance on 3 oct, probably late afternoon and leave 5
> Oct around lunch time.


Gosh. That soon! 
That's a weekend.

Two possibilities:
Chrissy, Lifeline, Susan and I could all meet up in London; or
I could collect Chrissy and Lifeline and we could drive up to Susan.

Just a thought. Easier than getting to Purly's!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. I never got any knitting done. DIL and me went out for coffee and then picked GS2 up. The truck passed its MOT, so DS may get in the boat on Saturday if the weather is alright. Then some bright spark in our family decided it would be nice to have fish and chips down by the marina. So daft as brushes we went down and sat huddled up to each other in the mist!!!!. GS1 and myself went and sat in the fish shop. We DO know how to live it u[ with style.

Jim the window cleaner is bringing his wife Alison to talk with me tomorrow about being my cleaning lady..I shall have to tidy round again....I hope she'll come and do for me.

DS is still in France, but feels he has been peed about a bit this week so is coming home early....As in 6 hrs early on Friday. Hardly worth it I think, but then what do I know?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Sunny day. Tempature went into the 40's
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I you can facetime on Samsung note then I need to know how to. Then we folks left behind in England need to get together.


I'd like to know, too, if we can facetime on my Samsung phone (Galaxy S3). I have Skype on it but don't have a clue how to use it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been busy today getting my house cleaned as I have a friend stopping by on her way home from work. Good motivation to do the housework that needed to be done. 

My DS has been busy cleaning the windows inside and out. Amazing what one can see when the windows and screens are clean!!! :thumbup: 

My friend and I will then go to get a bite to eat and have a visit. Looking forward to it as I haven't seen her all summer.

Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Gosh. That soon!
> That's a weekend.
> 
> Two possibilities:
> ...


Now there's a thought?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Now there's a thought?


It would be great if we could all be together and have a chat. I know we can do group calls on skype for no charge. Have to get Xiang and Nitzi in on this. Does anyone know how to go about to arrange this??????? Will take my computer if we can do this.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Jynx how are you???Haven't heard from you in days. Am concerned.Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I you can facetime on Samsung note then I need to know how to. Then we folks left behind in England need to get together.


With the Samsung, we use Skype - Samsung g hasn't got anything equivalent to FaceTime 😕


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That made me smile just reading it Polly, so I guess you're right!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think you are the first person ever to say I'm right about anything thank you! Sometimes a rut can seem a cradle, cozy place to stay..but when glum, I try my best to see that there are great possibilities out there. Like I never knew about computer forums and when I found yours I snuggled into it like a cozy cradle. When the late hours come and I'm just getting the pets cared for I come here and feel like a spring breeze has blown in here. I relax and go to bed not feeling alone. Humor friendship and faith are my best tools.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think you are the first person ever to say I'm right about anything thank you! Sometimes a rut can seem a cradle, cozy place to stay..but when glum, I try my best to see that there are great possibilities out there. Like I never knew about computer forums and when I found yours I snuggled into it like a cozy cradle. When the late hours come and I'm just getting the pets cared for I come here and feel like a spring breeze has blown in here. I relax and go to bed not feeling alone. Humor friendship and faith are my best tools.


Hi Polly, don't doubt yourself you are right about a lots of things and we love you being part of our group. You mentioning a cozy cradle I now have a vision of us all in a huge bed in our pjs! Sending you llots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Music certainly cheers me up! You do whatever helps you, don't take notice of people who don't understand


So true! People are so different which is good, makes life interesting. Accepting that is the way to stay friends. My frirnd rolls her eyes at my thinking but we stay friends anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's still cloudy and warm here in Surrey.

GS2 is 10 today so we will be doing school pick up an having a take away.

I don't know if you can facetime on a Samsung tablet, but I have Skpye and that works ok.

Hope you are all going to have a lovely day. xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, don't doubt yourself you are right about a lots of things and we love you being part of our group. You mentioning a cozy cradle I now have a vision of us all in a huge bed in our pjs! Sending you llots of love and hugs xxx


It is sort of a large sleep over I'm very happy to be part of your group. Feeling your love and hugs..sending bunches to you. I usually feel im right but nobody else here does  ..well maybe the dog, surely not the cats or son!  Today i went looking for a long hassock, son says the baseboard heat will melt it. I said we could put it away from the baseboard, he says there is no room ..on and on...see I'm never right in his eyes. I think I am tho. Just can't convince him. 
Looked at clothes for the wedding in a store for full figured gals..nothing I could get excited about. I'm not sure how dressy to get for a wedding in a barn. Fall colors are not good with my complexion. I'm thinking I'll get a rusty color with gray pants and a jacket or poncho. I have full leg black pants which might look nice with cream or tan and they had a snake imitation jacket I liked which was golden. I don't like dressing up ...can you tell?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'd like to know, too, if we can facetime on my Samsung phone (Galaxy S3). I have Skype on it but don't have a clue how to use it!


What is your Skype name, Pam & I will see if I can Skype you


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think you are the first person ever to say I'm right about anything thank you! Sometimes a rut can seem a cradle, cozy place to stay..but when glum, I try my best to see that there are great possibilities out there. Like I never knew about computer forums and when I found yours I snuggled into it like a cozy cradle. When the late hours come and I'm just getting the pets cared for I come here and feel like a spring breeze has blown in here. I relax and go to bed not feeling alone. Humor friendship and faith are my best tools.


Oh that's a lovely thing to say Polly and I have to say I feel the same way! Occasionally, people come and go on here but we do seem to attract like souls on here, always sympathetic and helpful, I shall never be lonely as long as I have Connections!!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Ive a lady coming this afternoon to see if she wants to clean for me...I feel that she may be interviewing me. hahaha, So I must tidy round. Although I will get DH to help.

Then we are boy sitting tonight for a couple of hours, so we shall be in latish. Tomorrow is the stroke clinic, which must be coming to an end for me soon. 


AND...somewhere in there I intend to knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx how are you???Haven't heard from you in days. Am concerned.Purly


Me too. I was just thinking yesterday, where is she?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think you are the first person ever to say I'm right about anything thank you! Sometimes a rut can seem a cradle, cozy place to stay..but when glum, I try my best to see that there are great possibilities out there. Like I never knew about computer forums and when I found yours I snuggled into it like a cozy cradle. When the late hours come and I'm just getting the pets cared for I come here and feel like a spring breeze has blown in here. I relax and go to bed not feeling alone. Humor friendship and faith are my best tools.


you'll never be alone with us, We make sure of that.
:thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUDI
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOOU!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

******************IMPORTANT********************

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUDI XIANG
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.

LOVE YOU AND HAVE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that's a lovely thing to say Polly and I have to say I feel the same way! Occasionally, people come and go on here but we do seem to attract like souls on here, always sympathetic and helpful, I shall never be lonely as long as I have Connections!!! xxxxxx


Good morning, what have you got planned for today? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******************IMPORTANT********************
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


And from me tooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx how are you???Haven't heard from you in days. Am concerned.Purly


Just does some sneaky peekin', Jynx hasn't posted on here since 3rd Sept but am happy to say she is still playing games on FB so, hopefully, she just needs a little 'Jynx' time!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******************IMPORTANT********************
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Thank you ladies, I have had an interesting day, and have electrodes all over my head


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, what have you got planned for today? xxx


Off to a National Trust property today but not sure which yet!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to a National Trust property today but not sure which yet!!! xxxxxxx


Oooh, have fun and don't forget to look at the second hand book stall for knittin books. I've bought some good ones in the past. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to hang some washing out. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> With the Samsung, we use Skype - Samsung g hasn't got anything equivalent to FaceTime 😕


Then I need to learn how to Skype on my Note.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, don't doubt yourself you are right about a lots of things and we love you being part of our group. You mentioning a cozy cradle I now have a vision of us all in a huge bed in our pjs! Sending you llots of love and hugs xxx


We have had ten of us practically ON one bed! At least in the same room. Unfortunately half of them no longer join us. I miss them all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUDI
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOOU!!!


Yeah! Happy birthday Judi! Relax and have a good one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just does some sneaky peekin', Jynx hasn't posted on here since 3rd Sept but am happy to say she is still playing games on FB so, hopefully, she just needs a little 'Jynx' time!! xxx


Thanks for the reassurance. We do worry about her. Jynx, if you are reading and not posting (I sometimes feel like that) we miss you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you ladies, I have had an interesting day, and have electrodes all over my head


I guess that's one way to spend your birthday! Playing aliens.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to hang some washing out. xxxx


Your really know how to live, don't you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am taking the twins swimming today (them, not me) then this evening I am going to S & B with both their mother (DIL1) and DS2's new partner. Went last week, and it was very rowdy. A lovely group.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me too. I was just thinking yesterday, where is she?


I've been wondering that, too. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am taking the twins swimming today (them, not me) then this evening I am going to S & B with both their mother (DIL1) and DS2's new partner. Went last week, and it was very rowdy. A lovely group.


That sounds like fun!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's still cloudy and warm here in Surrey.
> 
> GS2 is 10 today so we will be doing school pick up an having a take away.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your GS2!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday to your GS2!!


Thank you. Xxx how are you today? Xxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And from me tooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Also from meeeeeee!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We have had ten of us practically ON one bed! At least in the same room. Unfortunately half of them no longer join us. I miss them all.


Too much snoring? 
I've begun the sleeves on this capelet and I'd forgotten how much I dislike double pointed needles in the round. I don't like moving the point protectors and lose the stitches if I don't use the protectors.im trying to do both sleeves on separate sets of needles so one arm won't be longer than the other. The big yarn balls keep twining. Plus it's a chart pattern and has slips 2 togethers and yo for the lace. Hmmm...what was I thinking when I chose this pattern. Well it is pretty or will be if I ever get done.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Xxx how are you today? Xxxxx


I am a little tired but feeling a little less stressed we dropped one of the classes the kids were in because the teacher wasn't actually teaching it and so they were having a hard time passing the tests and I was fed up with trying to get him to help them so it had to go and now they can focus on there other classes that they have to pass.

Hopefully I will get some things done around here today and then knit later on I am almost done with the body of this little sweater so I will just have the sleeves to finish yeah!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Too much snoring?
> I've begun the sleeves on this capelet and I'd forgotten how much I dislike double pointed needles in the round. I don't like moving the point protectors and lose the stitches if I don't use the protectors.im trying to do both sleeves on separate sets of needles so one arm won't be longer than the other. The big yarn balls keep twining. Plus it's a chart pattern and has slips 2 togethers and yo for the lace. Hmmm...what was I thinking when I chose this pattern. Well it is pretty or will be if I ever get done.


that sounds really pretty and I love my dpns for working in the round, it's funny how we all have our preferences on what we like to work with are you using metal dp's or wood the wood tends to grip them a little better but then you have to deal with it slowing you down a bit.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Judi! Hope you had a wonderful day!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to go for now and try to accomplish something today.

Hope you all are enjoying your day where ever you are in it.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Judi! Hope you had a wonderful day!!


And Happy Birthday from me, too, Judi!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oooh, have fun and don't forget to look at the second hand book stall for knittin books. I've bought some good ones in the past. xxx


There is a huge 2nd hand bookshop at Blickland Hall and I bought a couple of novels but there were very few knitting books, Kaffe Facett and Pat somebody but they are, of course full of intarsia which I can do but prefer not to!!!#It was a lovely day and the weather was gorgeous!! Bought another Heuchera, this one is called 'Fire Chief'!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We have had ten of us practically ON one bed! At least in the same room. Unfortunately half of them no longer join us. I miss them all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Xxx how are you today? Xxxxx


Sorry, I missed that off the first of my posts today:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOUNG MR E!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Too much snoring?
> I've begun the sleeves on this capelet and I'd forgotten how much I dislike double pointed needles in the round. I don't like moving the point protectors and lose the stitches if I don't use the protectors.im trying to do both sleeves on separate sets of needles so one arm won't be longer than the other. The big yarn balls keep twining. Plus it's a chart pattern and has slips 2 togethers and yo for the lace. Hmmm...what was I thinking when I chose this pattern. Well it is pretty or will be if I ever get done.


We weren't all _sleeping_ in the bed, we were chatting, knitting, eating, drinking and laughing!!!!
Have you tried doing your sleeve on a circular? I have never used dpns and I don't think I ever will!!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I think you are the first person ever to say I'm right about anything thank you! Sometimes a rut can seem a cradle, cozy place to stay..but when glum, I try my best to see that there are great possibilities out there. Like I never knew about computer forums and when I found yours I snuggled into it like a cozy cradle. When the late hours come and I'm just getting the pets cared for I come here and feel like a spring breeze has blown in here. I relax and go to bed not feeling alone. Humor friendship and faith are my best tools.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> ******************IMPORTANT********************
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


From me too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I am boy sitting and eating chicken drumsticks at the same time. Today I have been knitting.

I must tell you all, you are one the friends of someone who seems to have gone up in the world hahaha. I have now got a new cleaning lady who starts on Tuesday, and her husband jim has become our handy man, for going up ladders and things like that. Just the jobs DH is not allowed to do. I feel so much better now having some help. More knitting time for me!
So just because I'm getting household staff, don't be frightened to approach me haha. I won't let it go to my head..

I've knitted quite a lot today, and enjoyed it. I'll do some Aran next week. I'll do a little catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you ladies, I have had an interesting day, and have electrodes all over my head


Whatever floats your boat :roll:

Who are we to judge! X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I am boy sitting and eating chicken drumsticks at the same time. Today I have been knitting.
> 
> I must tell you all, you are one the friends of someone who seems to have gone up in the world hahaha. I have now got a new cleaning lady who starts on Tuesday, and her husband jim has become our handy man, for going up ladders and things like that. Just the jobs DH is not allowed to do. I feel so much better now having some help. More knitting time for me!
> So just because I'm getting household staff, don't be frightened to approach me haha. I won't let it go to my head..
> ...


Good for you, can she come to me on Wednesdays? I need someone badly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There is a huge 2nd hand bookshop at Blickland Hall and I bought a couple of novels but there were very few knitting books, Kaffe Facett and Pat somebody but they are, of course full of intarsia which I can do but prefer not to!!!#It was a lovely day and the weather was gorgeous!! Bought another Heuchera, this one is called 'Fire Chief'!!!


Glad you are enjoying yourself and well done on the Heuchera!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I am boy sitting and eating chicken drumsticks at the same time. Today I have been knitting.
> 
> I must tell you all, you are one the friends of someone who seems to have gone up in the world hahaha. I have now got a new cleaning lady who starts on Tuesday, and her husband jim has become our handy man, for going up ladders and things like that. Just the jobs DH is not allowed to do. I feel so much better now having some help. More knitting time for me!
> So just because I'm getting household staff, don't be frightened to approach me haha. I won't let it go to my head..
> ...


Sounds like a great day and well done on hiring the staff!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I missed that off the first of my posts today:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOUNG MR E!!!


From me, too!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We weren't all _sleeping_ in the bed, we were chatting, knitting, eating, drinking and laughing!!!!
> Have you tried doing your sleeve on a circular? I have never used dpns and I don't think I ever will!!! xxxx


I don't think I'll ever use them either!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I am boy sitting and eating chicken drumsticks at the same time. Today I have been knitting.
> 
> I must tell you all, you are one the friends of someone who seems to have gone up in the world hahaha. I have now got a new cleaning lady who starts on Tuesday, and her husband jim has become our handy man, for going up ladders and things like that. Just the jobs DH is not allowed to do. I feel so much better now having some help. More knitting time for me!
> So just because I'm getting household staff, don't be frightened to approach me haha. I won't let it go to my head..
> ...


Well done, Lady Susan, it needed doing, on both counts!!Neither of you needed the stress!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good for you, can she come to me on Wednesdays? I need someone badly


I could ask her, but it's quite a long way isn't it?...I hope this works out, I really can't seem to do the housework much and it bothers me. I don't go to the hairdressers every week so this is my treat to me! Am I making sense? :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I shall go pee and then do some more knitting. The boys are upstairs, no bother......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I could ask her, but it's quite a long way isn't it?...I hope this works out, I really can't seem to do the housework much and it bothers me. I don't go to the hairdressers every week so this is my treat to me! Am I making sense? :-(


You are making complete sense!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris! 
Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It is sort of a large sleep over I'm very happy to be part of your group. Feeling your love and hugs..sending bunches to you. I usually feel im right but nobody else here does  ..well maybe the dog, surely not the cats or son!  Today i went looking for a long hassock, son says the baseboard heat will melt it. I said we could put it away from the baseboard, he says there is no room ..on and on...see I'm never right in his eyes. I think I am tho. Just can't convince him.
> Looked at clothes for the wedding in a store for full figured gals..nothing I could get excited about. I'm not sure how dressy to get for a wedding in a barn. Fall colors are not good with my complexion. I'm thinking I'll get a rusty color with gray pants and a jacket or poncho. I have full leg black pants which might look nice with cream or tan and they had a snake imitation jacket I liked which was golden. I don't like dressing up ...can you tell?


I agree with you about dressing up, Polly (also about happy music). I've spent the vast majority of my time in jeans since I retired four years ago. I went to a farm wedding last month and wore plain black slacks and a light green shirt, but tossed a recently completed mohair scarf around my shoulders and felt quite festive. You should wear one of your own knits. It feels good.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I could ask her, but it's quite a long way isn't it?...I hope this works out, I really can't seem to do the housework much and it bothers me. I don't go to the hairdressers every week so this is my treat to me! Am I making sense? :-(


Absolute sense m'lady. I really want to get someone although my DD helps me loads. You sit & finish that aran & let her chase the dust!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ******************IMPORTANT********************
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Happy Birthday from me too, although I suspect the time zone difference may make this a belated birthday wish.  Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm off to rock choir, really looking forward to it tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris!
> Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


Oh, my gosh! What a piece of work she is. I hope you can kindly tell her you won't be helping her (but I'm afraid I would be very rude were I to tell her). Amazing how thick some people are.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Then I need to learn how to Skype on my Note.


Look forward to chatting at some time xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah! Happy birthday Judi! Relax and have a good one.


Thanks Saxy, I did at least get about 5 hours sleep - despite feeling like I was rigged up for a sci-fi movie. I have just removed all of the electrodes, and equipment and feel much more comfortable. Now I can relax, and perhaps do some knitting 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I guess that's one way to spend your birthday! Playing aliens.


Yep, I really wasn't expecting to have things stuck to my head. Couldn't even visit my sister, cos there was an u familiar person there - my neices new husband (don't know him well enough to show up looking too weird) 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am taking the twins swimming today (them, not me) then this evening I am going to S & B with both their mother (DIL1) and DS2's new partner. Went last week, and it was very rowdy. A lovely group.


Yes, i have found that if a group of people get together, there is always a roud faction in the group. One half are loud talkers, the other half are quiet. It is very noticeable when the loud talkers leave. They are all lovely ladies, just loud 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Too much snoring?
> I've begun the sleeves on this capelet and I'd forgotten how much I dislike double pointed needles in the round. I don't like moving the point protectors and lose the stitches if I don't use the protectors.im trying to do both sleeves on separate sets of needles so one arm won't be longer than the other. The big yarn balls keep twining. Plus it's a chart pattern and has slips 2 togethers and yo for the lace. Hmmm...what was I thinking when I chose this pattern. Well it is pretty or will be if I ever get done.


Jolly have you tried using circular needles? Then you can do the sleeves on the same needle, and they will be the same length. I do all of my knitting on circulars - the straight needles just feel too cumbersome now, and I have not been able to get comfortable with the dpns at all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Judi! Hope you had a wonderful day!!


Thanks Lisa, I had a great day with my girls but then in the evening I was attached to a lot of leads and looked like an alien 😑


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Whatever floats your boat :roll:
> 
> Who are we to judge! X


The leads are now all off, and I now have a very happy cat on my lap.she didn't like being there when I was all connected up, and I can't blame her - I didn't want to be there, either


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Happy Birthday from me too, although I suspect the time zone difference may make this a belated birthday wish.  Hope you've had a good day.


Don't worry about the time frame, I had a good day with my daughter's but will have a proper birthday today, without electrodes attached to me 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris!
> Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


Does she even realize that she would have way too many stitches, going from a highly patterned item, to a very plain and boring g one? I would have given up, very early into the first item, and would have been quite blunt to her, but I suppose she wouldn't have noticed that, either


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I agree with you about dressing up, Polly (also about happy music). I've spent the vast majority of my time in jeans since I retired four years ago. I went to a farm wedding last month and wore plain black slacks and a light green shirt, but tossed a recently completed mohair scarf around my shoulders and felt quite festive. You should wear one of your own knits. It feels good.


I hate dressing up - I don't own a dress, and haven't owned one for at least 30 years. If I need to dress a bit better than jeans, I will wear dress pants, and a nice top; but I refuse to pay huge prices for one item of clothing, simply because it is primarily for going out


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris!
> Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


I would have stabbed her with my knitting needles!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris!
> Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


Haha, tell her to go forth and multiply......I once tried to help a woman cross stitch a meerkat, never ever again......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, my gosh! What a piece of work she is. I hope you can kindly tell her you won't be helping her (but I'm afraid I would be very rude were I to tell her). Amazing how thick some people are.


I think they are only thick when it suits them :wink:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Judi, bet you are glad to get rid of your birthday hat & leads.
That silly woman could not get it that if you take a 20 odd cable pattern out & do garter stitch it will be far too big. I'm going all out to find her a pattern & give that to her. She won't be there next week, what shame!!
I'm just off to pack my bag for hospital tomorrow I Also have to have a shower in their anti-bug 'stuff' then another one tomorrow really early. Night night to everyone. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Judi, bet you are glad to get rid of your birthday hat & leads.
> That silly woman could not get it that if you take a 20 odd cable pattern out & do garter stitch it will be far too big. I'm going all out to find her a pattern & give that to her. She won't be there next week, what shame!!
> I'm just off to pack my bag for hospital tomorrow I Also have to have a shower in their anti-bug 'stuff' then another one tomorrow really early. Night night to everyone. Xx


Night night chrissy. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I would have stabbed her with my knitting needles!


Problem solved!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Judi, bet you are glad to get rid of your birthday hat & leads.
> That silly woman could not get it that if you take a 20 odd cable pattern out & do garter stitch it will be far too big. I'm going all out to find her a pattern & give that to her. She won't be there next week, what shame!!
> I'm just off to pack my bag for hospital tomorrow I Also have to have a shower in their anti-bug 'stuff' then another one tomorrow really early. Night night to everyone. Xx


Night jight Chris, all yhe best for tomorrow xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now, dentist in the morning . Night night xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now, dentist in the morning . Night night xx


Sleep well ladies!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Just Skyped with Judi a bit ago. What a very lovely person she is!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs well done on getting someone to help you out, and on getting lots of knitting done see we told you that you would get back to it when you were ready!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Chris good luck tomorrow hope all goes well!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening ladies.

Xiang sorry to be late with Happy Birthday Wishes for you Dear Heart. Sorry you had to wear electrodes, but tis over and done with so now you can really celebrate.Have a wonderful celebration. I have only a few dresses left in my closet, but really have no place to wear them since I retired. I love slacks and tops. Can dress them up or down.We need to skype soon, miss our chats.

Purple please give GS2 Happy Birthday wishes from me. Hope you are feeling better?? Hope the dentist is easy on you.

Londy How are you enjoying your holiday.??

Chrissy I am wih Purple, I would have used needles on that stupid woman also. I agree with Pam also that some folks do this on purpose. Good luck tomorrow at the hospital. I am assuming this is an outpatient procedure.Sending gentle hugs to you. 

Pam glad you got to skype with Judy. I love her accent. It would be great if we can figure out how to skype as a group when Purple and Londy are in the states.

Jolly hope you have fun at the Barn wedding. You should follow KateB's advice and wear somethig you ade. Know you would feel good and I am sure get many compliments on your talent.

GS Glad you are with the family and enjoying yourself. Congrats on gettinga lady to help with house hod chore and a handman to do the things that DH shouldn't be doing. Feel so good for you both.

Binky you sound so tired dear.Hope you can get some extra rest in. Will cancelling the one class for the kids help in this direction at all?? Know it will take stress off the kids shoulders as when teacher can't teach well, it is so frustrating for the students and Mom.

Lifeline are you contiuing to feel better??Hope so.

Nitey nite everyone. Pleasant dreams for all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It would be great if we could figure that out. It was wonderful being able to speak with Judi and I, too, love her accent! Like everyone on here, she's wonderful!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I don't think I'll ever use them either!


Are you kidding me ? I dont know what i would do without my dpn's , I love em !

I love my circulars too though lol .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris!
> Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


Maybe its time to tell her she should seek life elsewhere lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Happy Birthday from me too, although I suspect the time zone difference may make this a belated birthday wish.  Hope you've had a good day.


Mine is real belated on here but i sent you wishes on google page i believe .
It never hurts to say it again HAPPY BIRTHDAY  HUGS TO YOU


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I changed primary doctors today and i so far really really like her , regardless of her making me have a stress test 

She was a little perturbed at my thyroid levels , i knew the thyroid is serious, but I didnt know until today how close i came to really bad trouble.

I have lost two lbs. 80 to go lol !

Hugs to everyone.

GSusan , i was so glad to read that the dentist took really good care of you


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy (belated) birthday to Judi.I hope you had a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Maybe its time to tell her she should seek life elsewhere lol.


I think that's the trouble she doesn't seem to have much of a life. Mind you if she treats everyone like she did me yesterday, I'm not surprised!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think that's the trouble she doesn't seem to have much of a life. Mind you if she treats everyone like she did me yesterday, I'm not surprised!


Thinking of you today. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I changed primary doctors today and i so far really really like her , regardless of her making me have a stress test
> 
> She was a little perturbed at my thyroid levels , i knew the thyroid is serious, but I didnt know until today how close i came to really bad trouble.
> 
> ...


Glad you like your new doctor and I hope she can sort things out for you. Congratulations on the weight loss, remember everything starts with small steps.

See you really soon now xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you today. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


Thank you, I'm sitting here waiting for my cab, really scared! It's going to be a long day, hopefully I shall be home tonight & feeling better. Hope you are feeling better. Hugs back to you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It would be great if we could figure that out. It was wonderful being able to speak with Judi and I, too, love her accent! Like everyone on here, she's wonderful!


You both have lovely accents xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It was midnight when we got home last night, so I am so very tired. Today is stroke day, meeting all my friends again.just for a laugh maybe.



























i'm not political as you all know, BUT, thankyou Scotland for staying with us. I think we might have missed you so much.. thats all Im saying. Going to catch up, as Im not awake enough to type.....havre you noticed?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I'm sitting here waiting for my cab, really scared! It's going to be a long day, hopefully I shall be home tonight & feeling better. Hope you are feeling better. Hugs back to you xxx


big cuddles round you Chrissy. Hang on in there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Are you kidding me ? I dont know what i would do without my dpn's , I love em !
> 
> I love my circulars too though lol .


Have never used them. When I knit in the round I use 2 circulars. Learned to knit socks that way and now do hats and sleeves and anything else that I need to that way. Works for me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You both have lovely accents xxx


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> big cuddles round you Chrissy. Hang on in there.


From me, too! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like fun!


It was, though they mostly crochet, one knits toys only; I'm the only serious knitter.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I am boy sitting and eating chicken drumsticks at the same time. Today I have been knitting.
> 
> I must tell you all, you are one the friends of someone who seems to have gone up in the world hahaha. I have now got a new cleaning lady who starts on Tuesday, and her husband jim has become our handy man, for going up ladders and things like that. Just the jobs DH is not allowed to do. I feel so much better now having some help. More knitting time for me!
> So just because I'm getting household staff, don't be frightened to approach me haha. I won't let it go to my head..
> ...


you have staff!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris!
> Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


Oh dear. At least the others understood how you felt. Maybe she'll quit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I agree with you about dressing up, Polly (also about happy music). I've spent the vast majority of my time in jeans since I retired four years ago. I went to a farm wedding last month and wore plain black slacks and a light green shirt, but tossed a recently completed mohair scarf around my shoulders and felt quite festive. You should wear one of your own knits. It feels good.


Hallo again KatyNora


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Look forward to chatting at some time xx


It's already in my Note. So soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, i have found that if a group of people get together, there is always a roud faction in the group. One half are loud talkers, the other half are quiet. It is very noticeable when the loud talkers leave. They are all lovely ladies, just loud 😕


the loud one wasn't there last night. It was much quieter.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Judi, bet you are glad to get rid of your birthday hat & leads.
> That silly woman could not get it that if you take a 20 odd cable pattern out & do garter stitch it will be far too big. I'm going all out to find her a pattern & give that to her. She won't be there next week, what shame!!
> I'm just off to pack my bag for hospital tomorrow I Also have to have a shower in their anti-bug 'stuff' then another one tomorrow really early. Night night to everyone. Xx


I do hope all goes well. At least you'll be bug-free!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies. Gloomy weather here today but I got my walk in and am now out at my young friend's for a visit. Errands to run on the way home. Catch up with you later. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris!
> Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


Oh boy, you can't half pick them love!!! It's then that you realise why you are the one helping them and everybody else is keeping quiet, happens to me all the time!!! Never mind love, twas a fine thing you did and if she keeps on knitting (thanks to you) she will one day realise what she did to you!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I changed primary doctors today and i so far really really like her , regardless of her making me have a stress test
> 
> She was a little perturbed at my thyroid levels , i knew the thyroid is serious, but I didnt know until today how close i came to really bad trouble.
> 
> ...


Well done sweetie, that's a very good start and if you imagine what that 2lbs would look like as, say, flour or butter it will keep you motivated. I on the other hand have been eating for England while I have been on holiday, fell right off the wagon! Weigh day tomorrow and I bet I can tell you where your 2lb and probably a whole lot more, went, lol!!!!! :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i'm not political as you all know, BUT, thankyou Scotland for staying with us. I think we might have missed you so much.. thats all Im saying. Going to catch up, as Im not awake enough to type.....havre you noticed?


I completely agree with you there, Susan, I like living in the UNITED Kingdom!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was, though they mostly crochet, one knits toys only; I'm the only serious knitter.


.....and _you're_ never serious!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well girls, I am back a day early from my hols!! The caravan was lovely but when you are used to living in a little house, it is so easy to keep banging knees elbows and even bottoms on things! Also the TV was the smallest, I have seen since the 1950s, it was about 10" x 10" !! The weather was glorious most of the time but morning and evening were very misty, being so near the sea, and everything started to feel a bit damp in the caravan. Also, between you and I, Mr L had a bit of a funny turn yesterday, and it frightened me. If he is going to be ill - and I really hope he isn't! - I'd rather it was near home!!!
Anyway, I have a very busy few days in front of me before I take off with Mrs P for the States, I have groceries to get, the dentist, hairdresser, nail shop, committee meeting, grandchildren Wednesday night, a visit with them & DD to see Joseph and His Technicolour Dreamcoat, a belated birthday lunch at a posh hotel from my NZ son and pack my case, phew, d'you think I'll make it??!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oopsy, double post! I should add to my last post that DH is fine now and asking me why I was making so much fuss.....! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well girls, I am back a day early from my hols!! The caravan was lovely but when you are used to living in a little house, it is so easy to keep banging knees elbows and even bottoms on things! Also the TV was the smallest, I have seen since the 1950s, it was about 10" x 10" !! The weather was glorious most of the time but morning and evening were very misty, being so near the sea, and everything started to feel a bit damp in the caravan. Also, between you and I, Mr L had a bit of a funny turn yesterday, and it frightened me. If he is going to be ill - and I really hope he isn't! - I'd rather it was near home!!!
> Anyway, I have a very busy few days in front of me before I take off with Mrs P for the States, I have groceries to get, the dentist, hairdresser, nail shop, committee meeting, grandchildren Wednesday night, a visit with them & DD to see Joseph and His Technicolour Dreamcoat, a belated birthday lunch at a posh hotel from my NZ son and pack my case, phew, d'you think I'll make it??!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Evening, glad you are home safely, but sorry Mr L had a funny turn. Hope he's ok now he is home. Don't bust a gut over the next 10 days, do what you csn and s... the rest. That's what I've been told to do. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Went to stroke class today and we all had a good laugh set different things. DS should be home from France again now, I think he's only going one more week. I hope.

I'm still having problems with my new lap top and it's e mails. I can't seem to forward mail, I'm sure I can see it, but I'm not completely happy.

I must have a day of rest tomorrow, just knit and put washing in the tub if the weather is right.

I've made an appointment for my blood to be taken for my thyroid, I can't go on as tired as this. I can quite happily just sit in a chair and I never want to get up after 12 hrs sleep. It's like depression but I know I'm not depressed, believe me, just so very tired, anyway that's enough of me.

Purple have you got your teeth treated?

I'll catch up


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Went to stroke class today and we all had a good laugh set different things. DS should be home from France again now, I think he's only going one more week. I hope.
> 
> I'm still having problems with my new lap top and it's e mails. I can't seem to forward mail, I'm sure I can see it, but I'm not completely happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening, glad you are home safely, but sorry Mr L had a funny turn. Hope he's ok now he is home. Don't bust a gut over the next 10 days, do what you csn and s... the rest. That's what I've been told to do. Xxxx


That is very good advice, Purple. I had a ridiculously long to-do list before I left for Europe and, of course, didn't finish even half of it. :roll: As it turned out, the only things that mattered were clearing out the perishables from the fridge (I live alone) and snuggling a lot with my dogs. Everything else was waiting when I came home. :lol:

Londy, I'm glad to see that Mr. L is feeling better.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:
 

> I would have stabbed her with my knitting needles!


😂😃😄😅😆👍👍👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Judi, bet you are glad to get rid of your birthday hat & leads.
> That silly woman could not get it that if you take a 20 odd cable pattern out & do garter stitch it will be far too big. I'm going all out to find her a pattern & give that to her. She won't be there next week, what shame!!
> I'm just off to pack my bag for hospital tomorrow I Also have to have a shower in their anti-bug 'stuff' then another one tomorrow really early. Night night to everyone. Xx


Chris it was wonderful to get rid of all the paraphernalia for the study, now I have another few days, before I find out if I will have get the buzzpod first, or the CPAP Machine 😕. 
As far as the lady with arrogance & ignorance scale off the chart, I wouldn't bother about getting her a regular pattern, cos I seriously think she is putting you on, and while you are playing her games, you aren't getting any of your own projects done!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just Skyped with Judi a bit ago. What a very lovely person she is!!!


Thanks Pam, you are up theree with the rest of the ladies, it was great talking to you xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Gs well done on getting someone to help you out, and on getting lots of knitting done see we told you that you would get back to it when you were ready!


I like your new avatar


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Xiang sorry to be late with Happy Birthday Wishes for you Dear Heart. Sorry you had to wear electrodes, but tis over and done with so now you can really celebrate.Have a wonderful celebration. I have only a few dresses left in my closet, but really have no place to wear them since I retired. I love slacks and tops. Can dress them up or down.We need to skype soon, miss our chats.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, would love to have a chat with you again, but am not sure if I have the correct person to skype with, there were a few of the same name as you when I did a search and if anyone has sent me a request for skype, I haven't received it 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Mine is real belated on here but i sent you wishes on google page i believe .
> It never hurts to say it again HAPPY BIRTHDAY  HUGS TO YOU


You did, and it doesn't lol

Thank you, everyone for your birthday wishes, it was a good day, except for the leads attached to me, but the girl who did the attaching was lovely ....... and i am getting a birthday present of the reimbursement of travelling costs that I have t even made yet -without having to go any receipts 😊👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I changed primary doctors today and i so far really really like her , regardless of her making me have a stress test
> 
> She was a little perturbed at my thyroid levels , i knew the thyroid is serious, but I didnt know until today how close i came to really bad trouble.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the weight loss journey - it is a real life changing event, now that summer is here (or nearly here) I am adding home juiced foods to my diet. That way I don't have to contend with the feel of the vegetables, and can make my own mixes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy (belated) birthday to Judi.I hope you had a good day.


I did have a good day, thanks. I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You both have lovely accents xxx


I think it is very intriguing, hearing aĺl the different accents, and so far I haven't had any trouble with understanding any of the accents. I love hearing the different accents from different countries. Then hearing how the accents change within each country.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It was midnight when we got home last night, so I am so very tired. Today is stroke day, meeting all my friends again.just for a laugh maybe.
> 
> i'm not political as you all know, BUT, thankyou Scotland for staying with us. I think we might have missed you so much.. thats all Im saying. Going to catch up, as Im not awake enough to type.....havre you noticed?


I thought you had tried to post o photo in between the two lots of typing 😂😅😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have never used them. When I knit in the round I use 2 circulars. Learned to knit socks that way and now do hats and sleeves and anything else that I need to that way. Works for me!


I only ever use one circular, and the length of the cable is all that changes. I use a longish cable for a pair of socks (knitted at the same time), and I also do sleeves and cardigan fronts the same way, although the next jumper/cardigan I start, will be from the top down. My socks are always made from the toe up, even if I have to reverse the pattern to do it. I just do not like knitting socks from the cuff down 😞😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It would be great if we could figure that out. It was wonderful being able to speak with Judi and I, too, love her accent! Like everyone on here, she's wonderful!


I think with the newest skype upgrade, we should be able to do a full link up with everyone on Skype. I will check it out, otherwise, I can see about getting a prepaid skype card.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too! xxxooo


And from me xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's already in my Note. So soon.


When you are ready, either do a search for xiang_xiang_xiu (it should have Australia with it, and also might have my name as well), or if it is easier, pm your Skype name to me. I am looking forward to having a chat with you & hearing your voice again. I haven't heard it since you all went to York, I think


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well girls, I am back a day early from my hols!! The caravan was lovely but when you are used to living in a little house, it is so easy to keep banging knees elbows and even bottoms on things! Also the TV was the smallest, I have seen since the 1950s, it was about 10" x 10" !! The weather was glorious most of the time but morning and evening were very misty, being so near the sea, and everything started to feel a bit damp in the caravan. Also, between you and I, Mr L had a bit of a funny turn yesterday, and it frightened me. If he is going to be ill - and I really hope he isn't! - I'd rather it was near home!!!
> Anyway, I have a very busy few days in front of me before I take off with Mrs P for the States, I have groceries to get, the dentist, hairdresser, nail shop, committee meeting, grandchildren Wednesday night, a visit with them & DD to see Joseph and His Technicolour Dreamcoat, a belated birthday lunch at a posh hotel from my NZ son and pack my case, phew, d'you think I'll make it??!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You sound almost too busy, I'll give you a leaf out of my book, so that you can rest a little (I have oodles of rest pages, so if anyone else needs an extra rest time, I can afford to let a few more of those type of pages go) 😆😅😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oopsy, double post! I should add to my last post that DH is fine now and asking me why I was making so much fuss.....! :roll: :roll: :roll:


They always want to know why such a fuss is made, but if we don't make a fuss, then they think we don't care for them anymore - we can't win 😞😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening, glad you are home safely, but sorry Mr L had a funny turn. Hope he's ok now he is home. Don't bust a gut over the next 10 days, do what you csn and s... the rest. That's what I've been told to do. Xxxx


I think that is a good idea, if you miso anything it can always be bought over there. 👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Went to stroke class today and we all had a good laugh set different things. DS should be home from France again now, I think he's only going one more week. I hope.
> 
> I'm still having problems with my new lap top and it's e mails. I can't seem to forward mail, I'm sure I can see it, but I'm not completely happy.
> 
> ...


You should get a full blood test done, then they can check your iron levels as well. If you are anaemic, you will be extremely tired as well


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> That is very good advice, Purple. I had a ridiculously long to-do list before I left for Europe and, of course, didn't finish even half of it. :roll: As it turned out, the only things that mattered were clearing out the perishables from the fridge (I live alone) and snuggling a lot with my dogs. Everything else was waiting when I came home. :lol:
> 
> Londy, I'm glad to see that Mr. L is feeling better.


Hello KatyNora, how are you today. It is 0541 (or if you are with the majority if people, and don't know the 24 hour times - that is 5.41 am,) so it would be somewhere around 1.30pm for you, I think - am I nearly right?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> that sounds really pretty and I love my dpns for working in the round, it's funny how we all have our preferences on what we like to work with are you using metal dp's or wood the wood tends to grip them a little better but then you have to deal with it slowing you down a bit.


These are metal about 6 inches long. Wood ive tried has a drag that I don't like. I have sooo many point protectors I can't find and will not buy more so I've cut the tip of rubber pencil toppers and they do the job. I've found a mistake ..bad one. I've done 17 rows and an a bit testy as you can see ..I'm usually patient to a fault. Anyway in the beginning of the cuff of one sleeve it must have twisted about a quarter of the piece so there is a blipping in two spots. Ugggg!!! I'm knitting on as I have no desire to redo it and I'm not caring when I wear it. Just can't believe I did it. First time in the 62 years I've knitted. Other reason I'm ready to climb a tree is I went to a new Greek restaurant. Got son a Greek salad, me a moussaka dinner. Paid $32... Brought it home after circling the city three times, paying to park and walking a ways to the restaurant. Both meals were aweful! 
I need to find clothes for the barn wedding ..her aunt says its dressy even tho it's in a barn so I'm more secure in what to look for...thought it might be overalls and plaid flannel


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We weren't all _sleeping_ in the bed, we were chatting, knitting, eating, drinking and laughing!!!!
> Have you tried doing your sleeve on a circular? I have never used dpns and I don't think I ever will!!! xxxx


I did try three times. Put the stitches on but couldn't do the circle of 88 stitches on two circular needles. Maybe taking then off on a third circular? You can tell I don't know how tho I know I did at one time. The hang of the dpn as I do one stretch is annoying to me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Judi.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that is a good idea, if you miso anything it can always be bought over there. 👍


They have shops in America and Canada????!!!!!!

Sorry not being faceteous (I'm sure it's not spelled line that) but coulnd't resist (looks like my spelling has gone out the window!!!!!!!)))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Polly, I love dpns for socks and gloves and circulars for everything else. Hope you get a good outfit. Don't forget that a simple scarf can turn a basic outfit into a really dressy one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang, I will try to skype you before I go away. I now have it on my Samsung tablet and I think it works. xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I am boy sitting and eating chicken drumsticks at the same time. Today I have been knitting.
> 
> I must tell you all, you are one the friends of someone who seems to have gone up in the world hahaha. I have now got a new cleaning lady who starts on Tuesday, and her husband jim has become our handy man, for going up ladders and things like that. Just the jobs DH is not allowed to do. I feel so much better now having some help. More knitting time for me!
> So just because I'm getting household staff, don't be frightened to approach me haha. I won't let it go to my head..
> ...


Good for you! Taking the 'tired' out of 'retIred' ...hope to follow in your 
footsteps...when I win the lottery


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening, glad you are home safely, but sorry Mr L had a funny turn. Hope he's ok now he is home. Don't bust a gut over the next 10 days, do what you csn and s... the rest. That's what I've been told to do. Xxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> That is very good advice, Purple. I had a ridiculously long to-do list before I left for Europe and, of course, didn't finish even half of it. :roll: As it turned out, the only things that mattered were clearing out the perishables from the fridge (I live alone) and snuggling a lot with my dogs. Everything else was waiting when I came home. :lol:
> 
> Londy, I'm glad to see that Mr. L is feeling better.


Thanks Katy, I think he just did too much but now he's home he'll get back into his regular groove!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I could ask her, but it's quite a long way isn't it?...I hope this works out, I really can't seem to do the housework much and it bothers me. I don't go to the hairdressers every week so this is my treat to me! Am I making sense? :-(


Housework is hard work..you and DH will feel better and be safer. Seeing things get done will make you feel happy. I got a fellow to mow because it was too much for son to do all at once after getting Lyme and made me a wreck worrying about it. Now I feel happy it's done and I'm giving a hard working fellow a bit of cash which he can use and makes him happy as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You sound almost too busy, I'll give you a leaf out of my book, so that you can rest a little (I have oodles of rest pages, so if anyone else needs an extra rest time, I can afford to let a few more of those type of pages go) 😆😅😂


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> These are metal about 6 inches long. Wood ive tried has a drag that I don't like. I have sooo many point protectors I can't find and will not buy more so I've cut the tip of rubber pencil toppers and they do the job. I've found a mistake ..bad one. I've done 17 rows and an a bit testy as you can see ..I'm usually patient to a fault. Anyway in the beginning of the cuff of one sleeve it must have twisted about a quarter of the piece so there is a blipping in two spots. Ugggg!!! I'm knitting on as I have no desire to redo it and I'm not caring when I wear it. Just can't believe I did it. First time in the 62 years I've knitted. Other reason I'm ready to climb a tree is I went to a new Greek restaurant. Got son a Greek salad, me a moussaka dinner. Paid $32... Brought it home after circling the city three times, paying to park and walking a ways to the restaurant. Both meals were aweful!
> I need to find clothes for the barn wedding ..her aunt says its dressy even tho it's in a barn so I'm more secure in what to look for...thought it might be overalls and plaid flannel


Yee-ha, we're back with the banjo music again!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello KatyNora, how are you today. It is 0541 (or if you are with the majority if people, and don't know the 24 hour times - that is 5.41 am,) so it would be somewhere around 1.30pm for you, I think - am I nearly right?


I'm well, thank you, Judi. You're right, we don't generally use 24 hour times in the States (except for the military and such), but I did change my phone clock to 24 hour format during our trip to Europe. I still have to translate post-noon times in my head often, but I'm better now at understanding them. Yes, I am in the Pacific time zone, so it's just past 1350 here. 

I've been rather lazy today, just puttering around on KP and other sites, but I really need to go out and run a few errands, so I suppose I ought to get going. When I come home, I'll go back to being lazy and spend the evening with my knitting. That's the fun of being single and retired. As long as I feed the dog on time, I won't be in trouble with anyone.  See you later.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all went to my knitting group today. I only took a square I'm knitting. A lady there has only recently taken up knitting again. She had made some beautiful blankets. She has bought yarn to make her GD a jumper. She bought a pattern with loads of pattern, but wanted to knit it in stripes. For the past 3 weeks I have helped her. Today it was the neck. She's one of these people who asks for help then questions if you are right! Anyway I got the neck going for her which was quite difficult, remembering that I recently had eye surgery! She then got out of her bag 2 sleeves, I had told her to not start them. She was so proud until I told her they were about 8" too long, she said well she will have to turn up the cuff. By this time I was really loosing it, all the other ladies were finding it really funny. I proceeded to unpick her sleeves. I should have offered to knit the ......thing myself. Meanwhile I had knitted 2 rows. She then stood up & said she had not achieved much this afternoon, no thanks. Someone said no nor has Chris!
> Then she got out a pattern of a very complicated aren coat & said she wants to make it for her daughter & would I help her, I very kindle said I thought it was a little difficult & she said it was ok because she was going to knit the whole thing in garter stitch. I was at that point speechless. Sorry to have gone on but only my knitting friends can understand!


Deep breaths..deep breaths. Could she be a bit daft due to aging? She seems unaware of how kind you are being..must be her mind isn't right. Would a glass of wine help? Help YOU that is


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I agree with you about dressing up, Polly (also about happy music). I've spent the vast majority of my time in jeans since I retired four years ago. I went to a farm wedding last month and wore plain black slacks and a light green shirt, but tossed a recently completed mohair scarf around my shoulders and felt quite festive. You should wear one of your own knits. It feels good.


Your outfit sounds like one I'd like. I should try the black pants with wide legs but I'm procrastinating because I fear I've outgrown them. Silly isn't it ..to avoid the truth.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh boy, you can't half pick them love!!! It's then that you realise why you are the one helping them and everybody else is keeping quiet, happens to me all the time!!! Never mind love, twas a fine thing you did and if she keeps on knitting (thanks to you) she will one day realise what she did to you!!! xxxxx


Hi Londy
A couple of weeks ago I heard her referring to me as SHE. I was furious & said my name is Chris or Chrissy, she turned round with her superior voice, so you are Christine. I wished I had been quick & called myself another name! I said yes I'm Christine by old school friends but my real friends don't call me that. She continued to call me christine all afternoon. That the end of my bitching!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I've woken up now it's bed time, my back is pretty sore but I shall take some knock out tablets to get a good rest, didn't sleep last night. I have to rest for 3/4 days then the miracle stuff will hopefully work. Thank you for all your good wishes.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jolly have you tried using circular needles? Then you can do the sleeves on the same needle, and they will be the same length. I do all of my knitting on circulars - the straight needles just feel too cumbersome now, and I have not been able to get comfortable with the dpns at all


I don't know how to do that..it sounds much better than what I'm doing. Is there any way of correcting the twist I did in the first two rows? I thought if I tied on a new strand and used a tapestry needle to follow the rows done, I could tie it on the end of the rows, cut the mistake and undo it, then knot it on the end side. It's affecting 8 stitches in two rows at two spots. I'll wait til it's off the dpn.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy
> A couple of weeks ago I heard her referring to me as SHE. I was furious & said my name is Chris or Chrissy, she turned round with her superior voice, so you are Christine. I wished I had been quick & called myself another name! I said yes I'm Christine by old school friends but my real friends don't call me that. She continued to call me christine all afternoon. That the end of my bitching!


Hi Chris, how did you get on today. Sounds as if this woman not only needs stabbing with some knitting needles but a good lamping wouldn't go amiss either.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening, glad you are home safely, but sorry Mr L had a funny turn. Hope he's ok now he is home. Don't bust a gut over the next 10 days, do what you csn and s... the rest. That's what I've been told to do. Xxxx


As long as you remember the tickets!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I've woken up now it's bed time, my back is pretty sore but I shall take some knock out tablets to get a good rest, didn't sleep last night. I have to rest for 3/4 days then the miracle stuff will hopefully work. Thank you for all your good wishes.


And please make sure you rest to give the meds their chance to work effectively. Sending you lots of healing hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> As long as you remember the tickets!!!!


I have the tickets all organized in a little black folder, which is alreay in my bag.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Deep breaths..deep breaths. Could she be a bit daft due to aging? She seems unaware of how kind you are being..must be her mind isn't right. Would a glass of wine help? Help YOU that is


I totally agree with you, especially the drink , but I would refer a Gin & tonic .


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed as I have to make a birthday cake for GSs birthday party on Sunday. This one is going to be nice and simple. Night night everyone. Hope you have a good week end.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening, glad you are home safely, but sorry Mr L had a funny turn. Hope he's ok now he is home. Don't bust a gut over the next 10 days, do what you csn and s... the rest. That's what I've been told to do. Xxxx


I agree with Purple. And, I hope Mr L is doing better. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Xiang sorry to be late with Happy Birthday Wishes for you Dear Heart. Sorry you had to wear electrodes, but tis over and done with so now you can really celebrate.Have a wonderful celebration. I have only a few dresses left in my closet, but really have no place to wear them since I retired. I love slacks and tops. Can dress them up or down.We need to skype soon, miss our chats.
> 
> ...


I'm flattered that you think I've made something I can wear. No..I mostly make afghans of late. Did sweaters when I was younger ..and thinner. This capelet is my first recent venture in making a wearable. I see the lovely things you make and I'm inspired to try. Gauge is scary for me..I'm wondering what size this capelet will be since I'm not using the expensive mohair it is suppose to be done in but this is a practice in cheaper yarn so next I'll try is a better 
yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And please make sure you rest to give the meds their chance to work effectively. Sending you lots of healing hugs xxx


I agree with Purple. Healing hugs heading your way from me!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I'm sitting here waiting for my cab, really scared! It's going to be a long day, hopefully I shall be home tonight & feeling better. Hope you are feeling better. Hugs back to you xxx


Good thoughts from me to you. The people there will be just like us..caring and doing their best for you. I've been off connections so not sure of your situation but I know you will come thru this and have better time then. Picture them with funny underwear or big floppy shoes. When I'm stressed I do that. Or I make up funny insults which I don't verbalized. Like. "you're ugly and your wife dresses you funny." or "you need a new girdle" or "which zoo do you go to after work." things like that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed as I have to make a birthday cake for GSs birthday party on Sunday. This one is going to be nice and simple. Night night everyone. Hope you have a good week end.


Unlike last year's sumo wrestlers? Can't believe it's been a year since we were there with you and Mr P!  Oh well, will get to hug you and Londy soon now. :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Went to stroke class today and we all had a good laugh set different things. DS should be home from France again now, I think he's only going one more week. I hope.
> 
> I'm still having problems with my new lap top and it's e mails. I can't seem to forward mail, I'm sure I can see it, but I'm not completely happy.
> 
> ...


Here they say lack of sun makes us tired due to less vitamin d. They recommend vitamin d pills. I forget to take mine. I'm tired all the time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, I love dpns for socks and gloves and circulars for everything else. Hope you get a good outfit. Don't forget that a simple scarf can turn a basic outfit into a really dressy one.


I love scarves. My friend had a purple jacket that made me think of you. She wore a light scarf with small print flowers in pale pink and dots in light purple. Just perfect with the jacket. I should be shopping but I'm tired so I'm on here with you all. Then my meeting in an hour and a half. I'll shop tomorrow.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yee-ha, we're back with the banjo music again!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes we are!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, how did you get on today. Sounds as if this woman not only needs stabbing with some knitting needles but a good lamping wouldn't go amiss either.


I take it "lamping" is not a pleasant experience?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I take it "lamping" is not a pleasant experience?


Smacking them a good one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

How are you, KatyNora?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have never used them. When I knit in the round I use 2 circulars. Learned to knit socks that way and now do hats and sleeves and anything else that I need to that way. Works for me!


Well that is sorta the same still have four needles and only work with two at a time love it :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I completely agree with you there, Susan, I like living in the UNITED Kingdom!!!


Did I miss something? I'm confused :shock: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well that is sorta the same still have four needles and only work with two at a time love it :-D


Indeed!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Did I miss something? I'm confused :shock: :roll:


Scotland voted no on the independence referendum. They'll stay part of the UK.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oopsy, double post! I should add to my last post that DH is fine now and asking me why I was making so much fuss.....! :roll: :roll: :roll:


I am glad he is better!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I like your new avatar


 :lol: thank you I thought it was to cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Scotland voted no on the independence referendum. They'll stay part of the UK.


Ok I didn't know that. You learn something new all the time.....I guess I could learn that by watching the news but I really don't like watching the news :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I was so bad today ladies I bought me a new knitting bag......yeah I know but it has wheels so my heart doctor will be happy.....and sadly I did not buy any yarn to put in it.....of course I will buy some soon.....hehehe.....I wonder why


Purly I am tired and yes dropping that history class is a big load off my shoulders it took waaaaaayyyy to long for the kids to finish the work in that class for it to not help with the tests.

I am off to bed so I can get up early and go get the oil changed in my car in the morning and then I have some cleaning up to do, and some shopping for food.

Hope you all have a great night!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Here they say lack of sun makes us tired due to less vitamin d. They recommend vitamin d pills. I forget to take mine. I'm tired all the time.


My DH goes to work really early & realized he was not getting enough sunlight. He has been talking vitamin D & it has made a difference.
By the way thank you for your good wishes. The staff at the hospital all great & certainly looked after me, I had to smile at what you wrote, thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls, it's a bit grey here but still warm. I started knitted with some linen yarn last night, it is very fine (not quite lace weight) and I am making myself a pair of fingerless mitts on size 2 mm dpns. It has a strange feel but apparently it is much better when washed.
I had a good sleep last night and feel much better. NOt much to do today, make a cake, try to get Mr P to take a note of where I 'hide' things so he will not starve while I am away and then spend the rest of the day knitting.
I hope everyone is having a good week end. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Scotland voted no on the independence referendum. They'll stay part of the UK.


Hoorah! I can go & visit now, I said if they left us I wouldn't go up there. It's one of my places to visit.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Have a great weekend everyone.


Hi, hope you are feeling much better & school not getting you down yet! Have a good weekend. Love & hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from a very grey London, it's very warm & muggy. I had a great nights sleep last night in the armchair, I woke up at 3am, didn't know where I was. Went to bed & woke up to my alarm. We had our shopping being delivered so kicked Mr B out of bed! My back is feeling. ( sshhhh I shouldn't really say this ). A little better. They said 4 days to know if it has worked so hopefully? 
My DD & SIL have come up today to help clear our cellar, I have never been down there as the stairs have always scared me. They are clearing it because we have to have some work done on the house with cellar access. I think they will find so much stuff, they just yelled up do I need a Christmas tree, goodness knows how old that is! Hope they find a stash of money! My. DD found a tin of money down there a few weeks before we got married, obviously hidden by his dad who had died the year before, that paid for our honeymoon! 
Have a good weekend whatever you are doing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DH goes to work really early & realized he was not getting enough sunlight. He has been talking vitamin D & it has made a difference.
> By the way thank you for your good wishes. The staff at the hospital all great & certainly looked after me, I had to smile at what you wrote, thank you.


Morning Chris, how are you feeling today. Remember to rest. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hoorah! I can go & visit now, I said if they left us I wouldn't go up there. It's one of my places to visit.


Scotland is lovely, but don't go in July, august or early Sept cos of the midgies.

Mr Ps cousin lives just outside of Glasgow and she said that if they votes Yes she was coming to live with us!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I've woken up now it's bed time, my back is pretty sore but I shall take some knock out tablets to get a good rest, didn't sleep last night. I have to rest for 3/4 days then the miracle stuff will hopefully work. Thank you for all your good wishes.


Fingers crossed for the miracle love, you've been so brave and through such a lot, really hope things will start looking up for you soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I don't know how to do that..it sounds much better than what I'm doing. Is there any way of correcting the twist I did in the first two rows? I thought if I tied on a new strand and used a tapestry needle to follow the rows done, I could tie it on the end of the rows, cut the mistake and undo it, then knot it on the end side. It's affecting 8 stitches in two rows at two spots. I'll wait til it's off the dpn.


I wonder if there is anything on Youtube that might help, they have videos about everything on there!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I didn't know that. You learn something new all the time.....I guess I could learn that by watching the news but I really don't like watching the news :roll:


Me neither, find it all too depressing these days!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very grey London, it's very warm & muggy. I had a great nights sleep last night in the armchair, I woke up at 3am, didn't know where I was. Went to bed & woke up to my alarm. We had our shopping being delivered so kicked Mr B out of bed! My back is feeling. ( sshhhh I shouldn't really say this ). A little better. They said 4 days to know if it has worked so hopefully?
> My DD & SIL have come up today to help clear our cellar, I have never been down there as the stairs have always scared me. They are clearing it because we have to have some work done on the house with cellar access. I think they will find so much stuff, they just yelled up do I need a Christmas tree, goodness knows how old that is! Hope they find a stash of money! My. DD found a tin of money down there a few weeks before we got married, obviously hidden by his dad who had died the year before, that paid for our honeymoon!
> Have a good weekend whatever you are doing.


Oooh, that sounds exciting!! I too hope they find a stash of money down in the cellar but better still would be a cure for your poor back!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good moring girls. Its noon...Ive only been up an hour and Im still tired. DH and i are decideing which lap top to use. I like my new one but its not much good with my server. I cant forward messages. The old one is fine for that. BUT I like the new methods of using it. I hope you realise I only use it for KP emails and patience hahaha...

DS is home. He is hoping to get on the boat this weekend. weve got everything ready for him but the weather is terrible. Thick murky mist. Ive had my central heating on aswell. I shall read up what I missed yesterday.

Londy Im pleased you're home, back into the fold.

Chrissy how are you today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'm well, thank you, Judi. You're right, we don't generally use 24 hour times in the States (except for the military and such), but I did change my phone clock to 24 hour format during our trip to Europe. I still have to translate post-noon times in my head often, but I'm better now at understanding them. Yes, I am in the Pacific time zone, so it's just past 1350 here.
> 
> I've been rather lazy today, just puttering around on KP and other sites, but I really need to go out and run a few errands, so I suppose I ought to get going. When I come home, I'll go back to being lazy and spend the evening with my knitting. That's the fun of being single and retired. As long as I feed the dog on time, I won't be in trouble with anyone.  See you later.


You can trouble us on here any time , you have fitted in delightfully, nice to have you on board. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy
> A couple of weeks ago I heard her referring to me as SHE. I was furious & said my name is Chris or Chrissy, she turned round with her superior voice, so you are Christine. I wished I had been quick & called myself another name! I said yes I'm Christine by old school friends but my real friends don't call me that. She continued to call me christine all afternoon. That the end of my bitching!


Lamp the bugger


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Very early morning here in Pa.Dialysis wanted DH in at 7 am today. Had to get up at 6am to get him there on time. I asked him to tell them 8 am is okay but not 7 am. Don't know how I managed to work all those crazy hours for so many years. I like to sleep in till 8 am now. Not a morning person any way.Off to the hair salon shortly. I'll try to be back a little later. Love to all. Hope everyone is feeling good today.Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

you take care, my purley.....Give DH a hug from DH and me. Happy new hair do day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I didn't know that. You learn something new all the time.....I guess I could learn that by watching the news but I really don't like watching the news :roll:


I don't blame you. It's often not very good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hoorah! I can go & visit now, I said if they left us I wouldn't go up there. It's one of my places to visit.


We loved it when we were up there last year. It's a beautiful country.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi, hope you are feeling much better & school not getting you down yet! Have a good weekend. Love & hugs


From me, too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I've made a lasagne for lunch and now I'm going to sit and knit. DH has been pottering around with the laptops. Its still murky outside infact its miserable, but I'm cosy in here, and now my pills have got into me, I'm not hurting so much. Hope you are all having a good time, whatever you are doing.

Ive decided to check my e-mails every few days on my old laptop. I shouldnt have to do this but if you send me jokes, i cant forward them. DH has tried sending me mail, sometimes I get it and sometimes I dont...The new lap tops need a lamping.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was so bad today ladies I bought me a new knitting bag......yeah I know but it has wheels so my heart doctor will be happy.....and sadly I did not buy any yarn to put in it.....of course I will buy some soon.....hehehe.....I wonder why
> 
> Purly I am tired and yes dropping that history class is a big load off my shoulders it took waaaaaayyyy to long for the kids to finish the work in that class for it to not help with the tests.
> 
> ...


Chuckled at your avatar. Last month I got my oil changed and the guy found a big critter nest on my motor! My knitting bag is a green and tan diaper bag with Winnie the Pooh sitting on the front. Love the pockets and wide zipper top. Got it I n walmart long ago on sale. Enjoy filling yours.isnt it fun getting a new knitting bag? Why is that? My oldest one is a tube with handle I got in,a five and dime in the 1950s. It is basically cardboard covered with fabric and holds my long needles. I was so upset when the handle broke that mom used string to sew it back on. It's a keeper.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DH goes to work really early & realized he was not getting enough sunlight. He has been talking vitamin D & it has made a difference.
> By the way thank you for your good wishes. The staff at the hospital all great & certainly looked after me, I had to smile at what you wrote, thank you.


I'm assuming you are home. Glad all went well. I was so nervous when I went for surgery a few years ago that I made a rosary from yarn so I could keep it on me..no metal or plastic. Even the smell in med places makes me fear up. So,glad you got thru it. I knew how you felt I think because I would feel like that too. So glad it's past and went well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hoorah! I can go & visit now, I said if they left us I wouldn't go up there. It's one of my places to visit.


Change isn't always good. " If its not broke don't fix it " is my rule of life. Here they want to change things in our constitution which has been a darn good document for many years. Not that things can't be improved on but some things are just fine as they are. I don't know anything about the Scotland issue but I guess more voted to remain so time to get to other issues that might make life better.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, that sounds exciting!! I too hope they find a stash of money down in the cellar but better still would be a cure for your poor back!!!


I wish! So far they have found so much wood, my neighbour has all the burnable as they have a wood burner! It's going to be a trip to the dump tomorrow. No money though! But he found his golf clubs, they will be polished tomorrow. I've had a very lazy day, as directed, watching cartoons with Little O.
Hope Mr P is feeling better now, is he enjoying his tennis now he's home?
I'll give you a ring before you go to USA . Hugs. Xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder if there is anything on Youtube that might help, they have videos about everything on there!!!


That's a good idea. If I can't correct it, I'll live with it.
I'm watching The Chew making pizza items ...getting hungry. Get focused here and have to rewind the DVr. Swiss chard ricotta pizza, a dip and balls filled with that mix. Mmmm. I have a frozen mini pizza I'm having for breakfast now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me neither, find it all too depressing these days!!!


Me too.dont read the news paper except for comics and Anne Landers type articles. Just feel helpless to change what is going on so no use feeling bad over it. They should tell more of the good news with the bad. I'm also,tired of all the tv ads for health remedy..they show cancer every day and I know it's true but do I need to think about it every day? And the poor pets suffering and children in poor areas break my heart. I already give to these causes and can't watch the suffering.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good moring girls. Its noon...Ive only been up an hour and Im still tired. DH and i are decideing which lap top to use. I like my new one but its not much good with my server. I cant forward messages. The old one is fine for that. BUT I like the new methods of using it. I hope you realise I only use it for KP emails and patience hahaha...
> 
> DS is home. He is hoping to get on the boat this weekend. weve got everything ready for him but the weather is terrible. Thick murky mist. Ive had my central heating on aswell. I shall read up what I missed yesterday.
> 
> ...


Much better, I had to get up this morning but I think I could have easily spent the day in bed. Good news is I have only taken a couple of pain tablets.
If you need any info on laptops send me a PM. my SIL Is a IT Geek! He might be able to help


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've decided not to decorate for Halloween this year. I'm thinking about Christmas with yearning already. I told my friend and she said last week she was thinking where to put her Xmas tree now that she has redecorated. At least I'm not the only one thinking about Christmas. After my frozen pizza I'm going to pry my body off the couch and try to find a top for the wedding. It's a chore ! My bad attitiude.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wish! So far they have found so much wood, my neighbour has all the burnable as they have a wood burner! It's going to be a trip to the dump tomorrow. No money though! But he found his golf clubs, they will be polished tomorrow. I've had a very lazy day, as directed, watching cartoons with Little O.
> Hope Mr P is feeling better now, is he enjoying his tennis now he's home?
> I'll give you a ring before you go to USA . Hugs. Xxx


Glad you are doing as you were told and resting well, you know it makes sense!!!
DH is fine now and has been watching tennis and the racing today! He has missed his computer, he did have a little go on mine but he doesn't like it!!
I have doing a lot of sorting out for the trip today but not started packing yet, but I am getting there!! Talk soon! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That's a good idea. If I can't correct it, I'll live with it.
> I'm watching The Chew making pizza items ...getting hungry. Get focused here and have to rewind the DVr. Swiss chard ricotta pizza, a dip and balls filled with that mix. Mmmm. I have a frozen mini pizza I'm having for breakfast now.


I love pizza!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Me too.dont read the news paper except for comics and Anne Landers type articles. Just feel helpless to change what is going on so no use feeling bad over it. They should tell more of the good news with the bad. I'm also,tired of all the tv ads for health remedy..they show cancer every day and I know it's true but do I need to think about it every day? And the poor pets suffering and children in poor areas break my heart. I already give to these causes and can't watch the suffering.


Nor me, it's just a device to get money out of us. I give to charity when I can but I like to choose who I give to. Had a young Eastern European girl at the door today asking for donations for some kind of children's charity that I have never heard of. I wasn't rude but I'm afraid I was a bit brusque!!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You can trouble us on here any time , you have fitted in delightfully, nice to have you on board. :thumbup:


    Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Much better, I had to get up this morning but I think I could have easily spent the day in bed. Good news is I have only taken a couple of pain tablets.
> If you need any info on laptops send me a PM. my SIL Is a IT Geek! He might be able to help


That is really good news, Chrissy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love pizza!!!


Me, too! :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love pizza!!!


Another pizza lover here! I don't allow myself to get one often but when I do, my favorite part is leftover pizza for breakfast. Yum!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Another pizza lover here! I don't allow myself to get one often but when I do, my favorite part is leftover pizza for breakfast. Yum!


I only really like pizza cold too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are doing as you were told and resting well, you know it makes sense!!!
> DH is fine now and has been watching tennis and the racing today! He has missed his computer, he did have a little go on mine but he doesn't like it!!
> I have doing a lot of sorting out for the trip today but not started packing yet, but I am getting there!! Talk soon! xxxxx


So how many nail varnishes are you down to - I still can't decide :lol: 
Glad DH is back on his own computer, Mr P hates using mine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Another pizza lover here! I don't allow myself to get one often but when I do, my favorite part is leftover pizza for breakfast. Yum!


Mr Ric likes it that way, too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So how many nail varnishes are you down to - I still can't decide :lol:
> Glad DH is back on his own computer, Mr P hates using mine.


No nail polish for me, I'm using DD's Mother's Day gift to have gels on my nails!!!
Just finished a Skype with DS & family in NZ. Charlotte is now potty trained, they are house hunting, DS has had to have a denture but is ok with it and they start IVF in a few weeks so all is good!!! xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nor me, it's just a device to get money out of us. I give to charity when I can but I like to choose who I give to. Had a young Eastern European girl at the door today asking for donations for some kind of children's charity that I have never heard of. I wasn't rude but I'm afraid I was a bit brusque!!!!


I give to the mission in a nearby city because they help the homeless snd to a few well known charities but I'm wary of most requests especially phone requests.

I went shopping for clothes for the wedding. I found a sparkly gray top and wide leg grey pants and a Greg long sweater. It seemed too wintry so I kept looking and found a silk blouse with splashes of orange brown grey and a bit of red and blue. Nice with the grey pants also a long pumpkin sweater. It will do but the blouse has two small pockets with pointed flaps breast high and it's not very dressy. I went to the yarn store and got three skiens if multicolor yarn to make a scarf which might dress it up. Or I can find a necklace since the neckline is a v . It has long sleeves so I hope it won't be a hot day. Usually the beginning of October is nippy. The grey tops will be nice for Christmas or new years. I'm just glad to have an outfit and be done looking. Since I've gained weight clothes shopping is not fun. The big sizes are quite expensive. I got all those clothes for $102 ..quite a bargain. The store buys better clothes selling for less. But they only have one or two of each item. I was lucky to find the grey pants. They have two layers, are shiny and have a wide sash. I'm hoping to crochet the scarf with a jumbo hook or find a pattern where the yarn is tied and there are spaces like a net.wish me luck. My capelet is on the shelf til this is done. Good because the dp endless were unpleasant.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Another pizza lover here! I don't allow myself to get one often but when I do, my favorite part is leftover pizza for breakfast. Yum!


I thought I was the only one who likes pizza cold for breakfast...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I give to the mission in a nearby city because they help the homeless snd to a few well known charities but I'm wary of most requests especially phone requests.
> 
> I went shopping for clothes for the wedding. I found a sparkly gray top and wide leg grey pants and a Greg long sweater. It seemed too wintry so I kept looking and found a silk blouse with splashes of orange brown grey and a bit of red and blue. Nice with the grey pants also a long pumpkin sweater. It will do but the blouse has two small pockets with pointed flaps breast high and it's not very dressy. I went to the yarn store and got three skiens if multicolor yarn to make a scarf which might dress it up. Or I can find a necklace since the neckline is a v . It has long sleeves so I hope it won't be a hot day. Usually the beginning of October is nippy. The grey tops will be nice for Christmas or new years. I'm just glad to have an outfit and be done looking. Since I've gained weight clothes shopping is not fun. The big sizes are quite expensive. I got all those clothes for $102 ..quite a bargain. The store buys better clothes selling for less. But they only have one or two of each item. I was lucky to find the grey pants. They have two layers, are shiny and have a wide sash. I'm hoping to crochet the scarf with a jumbo hook or find a pattern where the yarn is tied and there are spaces like a net.wish me luck. My capelet is on the shelf til this is done. Good because the dp endless were unpleasant.


Love the sound of your outfit, Polly, nice choice in grey because you can change the look by adding different colours, I think you are going to look just right!! Would it be possible to carefully unpick the pockets from the inside of the blouse? Of course, this would only work if the pattern was 'busy' enough to camouflage any tiny stitch marks that might be left. Just a thought. Having a bit of a 'frontage' myself, I hate breast pockets, they seem to just draw attention to my...er..curves!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a mild and intermittently sunny London!! Don't quite know what to do with myself today and it's not that I have nothing to do, more like I have so much to do, I don't know where to start so I may just sit here a while longer.............!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I have some very sad news today. Gary the bunnie had to be put to sleep yesterday. He'd had another stroke. I believe hes 7 yrs ols. A great big floppy bunny. The family are so upset, I'm sad to see him go too, weve been expexting it for a while but its still horrible. He was my favourite out of the zoo theyve got. 

We are supposed to be going up the river on DS's boat today but the weather isnt very good. We shall see what its like later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I have some very sad news today. Gary the bunnie had to be put to sleep yesterday. He'd had another stroke. I believe hes 7 yrs ols. A great big floppy bunny. The family are so upset, I'm sad to see him go too, weve been expexting it for a while but its still horrible. He was my favourite out of the zoo theyve got.
> 
> We are supposed to be going up the river on DS's boat today but the weather isnt very good. We shall see what its like later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I have some very sad news today. Gary the bunnie had to be put to sleep yesterday. He'd had another stroke. I believe hes 7 yrs ols. A great big floppy bunny. The family are so upset, I'm sad to see him go too, weve been expexting it for a while but its still horrible. He was my favourite out of the zoo theyve got.
> 
> We are supposed to be going up the river on DS's boat today but the weather isnt very good. We shall see what its like later.


So sorry about the sad news, hope the boys aren't too distressed. Comforting hugs all round! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

What a handsome chap he was!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Poor Gary, he is at peace & hopefully hopping around rabbit heaven. It's so sad when a beloved pet is no longer with the family. We are still sad from when our cat died. Hugs to all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I give to the mission in a nearby city because they help the homeless snd to a few well known charities but I'm wary of most requests especially phone requests.
> 
> I went shopping for clothes for the wedding. I found a sparkly gray top and wide leg grey pants and a Greg long sweater. It seemed too wintry so I kept looking and found a silk blouse with splashes of orange brown grey and a bit of red and blue. Nice with the grey pants also a long pumpkin sweater. It will do but the blouse has two small pockets with pointed flaps breast high and it's not very dressy. I went to the yarn store and got three skiens if multicolor yarn to make a scarf which might dress it up. Or I can find a necklace since the neckline is a v . It has long sleeves so I hope it won't be a hot day. Usually the beginning of October is nippy. The grey tops will be nice for Christmas or new years. I'm just glad to have an outfit and be done looking. Since I've gained weight clothes shopping is not fun. The big sizes are quite expensive. I got all those clothes for $102 ..quite a bargain. The store buys better clothes selling for less. But they only have one or two of each item. I was lucky to find the grey pants. They have two layers, are shiny and have a wide sash. I'm hoping to crochet the scarf with a jumbo hook or find a pattern where the yarn is tied and there are spaces like a net.wish me luck. My capelet is on the shelf til this is done. Good because the dp endless were unpleasant.


Your outfit sounds good. Hope you manage to make your scarf. I love the sound of your trousers. Grey is a colour you can wear all year, in my opinion.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Happy birthday :idea:
> 
> Thanks Jolly, have you tried using one circular needle, you just need to check that you have the cable long enough, for you to knit the item comfortably


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I have some very sad news today. Gary the bunnie had to be put to sleep yesterday. He'd had another stroke. I believe hes 7 yrs ols. A great big floppy bunny. The family are so upset, I'm sad to see him go too, weve been expexting it for a while but its still horrible. He was my favourite out of the zoo theyve got.
> 
> We are supposed to be going up the river on DS's boat today but the weather isnt very good. We shall see what its like later.


Oh, that is sad news. Hugs to everyone. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They have shops in America and Canada????!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry not being faceteous (I'm sure it's not spelled line that) but coulnd't resist (looks like my spelling has gone out the window!!!!!!!)))


Roflmao hahahaha

You are going to kill the USA girls with your humour - you will be liable dangerous, and will be on the "America's Most Wanted" if you aren't careful 😁😂😅😄😁😆


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a rainey Pa.

Susan so sorry about Gary the bunny. His picture is so adorable. Know why he would be your favorite. He had personality. The family has had many years of wonderful memories with Gary to look back on. Know that doesn't help now. Hope your weather clears for your boat ride later. Oh I did get a new do also. You will see it when we skype. I like it alot.

Purple and Londy pack, pack pack. Can't wait to see you all.

Jolly your outfit for the wedding sounds lovely. Grey is one of my favorite colors. Hope you are able to get your scarf finished in time. Know you will look gorgeous.

Lifeline and KatyNora, My DH loves cold pizza for breakfast. With his dietary concerns he only has it occasionally. I make pizza as I like to fuss around with it, and know what goes into it and on it.

Chrissy how is your eye holding up. Is wonderful you have perfect vision out of it. Hope your back pain is going away also.

Hello to those I am missing, Xiang, Nitzi, Pam, Saxy, Binky 
Linky, and Jynx. Hope all is well with everyone today. I need to start cleanng my kitchen floor as I want to start packing things up for Fl. Have alot I want to take with us.I want the kitchen tidied as this is my staging area for packing. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Poor Gary, he is at peace & hopefully hopping around rabbit heaven. It's so sad when a beloved pet is no longer with the family. We are still sad from when our cat died. Hugs to all.


Oh Chris, I didn't know your cat had died!! I know it was elderly and I think you suspected it had Alzheimer's? So sorry you lost him/her but, Like Gary, he is hopefully chasing mice and birds all over pussycat heaven!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Roflmao hahahaha
> 
> You are going to kill the USA girls with your humour - you will be liable dangerous, and will be on the "America's Most Wanted" if you aren't careful 😁😂😅😄😁😆


Hopefully, we will be on the wanted list for the right reasons!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I don't know how to do that..it sounds much better than what I'm doing. Is there any way of correcting the twist I did in the first two rows? I thought if I tied on a new strand and used a tapestry needle to follow the rows done, I could tie it on the end of the rows, cut the mistake and undo it, then knot it on the end side. It's affecting 8 stitches in two rows at two spots. I'll wait til it's off the dpn.


When I am knitting in the round, I always knit the first couple of rows as if I am knitting flat (like a cardigan front, or something like that), then on the 3rd or 4th row I will join the ends, and begin knitting in the round. If you try this method, you will be able to avoid the twisted cast-on. I hope this information is helpful xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hopefully, we will be on the wanted list for the right reasons!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Absolutely!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning ladies. Beautiful day here. Supposed to be mid-80sF here today. Last 80 day for a good long while I suspect. Had a good walk and am now enjoying a cup of coffee. Not sure what I'm doing today but will figure something out.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It's been a lovely day today. Up at the crack of dawn(well it was for me) to go to gss birthday party. The kids had a great time, here's some photos...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh Chris, I didn't know your cat had died!! I know it was elderly and I think you suspected it had Alzheimer's? So sorry you lost him/her but, Like Gary, he is hopefully chasing mice and birds all over pussycat heaven!!! xxx


My Alzheimer's cat, Esme is still just about still with us. It was our Molly that died, she was a baby only about 17. ESME seems to want to live next door, they keep kindling her in their house. Whenever the bell goes there seems to be one of the kids next door cuddling her bring her home!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It's been a lovely day today. Up at the crack of dawn(well it was for me) to go to gss birthday party. The kids had a great time, here's some photos...


Oh Brilliant!! Absolutely LOVE the camo cake!! Looks like a good time was had by all!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Polly, love the sound of your outfit, as the rest say grey is a colour you can do so much with. Enjoy wearing it.

Susan, hugs to you and the boys on the loss of Gary.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My Alzheimer's cat, Esme is still just about still with us. It was our Molly that died, she was a baby only about 17. ESME seems to want to live next door, they keep kindling her in their house. Whenever the bell goes there seems to be one of the kids next door cuddling her bring her home!


Oh ok, Molly may have been before I knew you? So glad Esme is still around and very much loved by all!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hopefully, we will be on the wanted list for the right reasons!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Then we shall all have to watch the news!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Brilliant!! Absolutely LOVE the camo cake!! Looks like a good time was had by all!!! xxxx


It was great, they were well and truely cream crackered!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Chris,
How's your back today?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Purple the photos are great, I love the cake! How on earth did you get the pattern looking so good? They look ss though they all had a great time .


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Roflmao hahahaha
> 
> You are going to kill the USA girls with your humour - you will be liable dangerous, and will be on the "America's Most Wanted" if you aren't careful 😁😂😅😄😁😆


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Purple the photos are great, I love the cake! How on earth did you get the pattern looking so good? They look ss though they all had a great time .


You get your daughter to go onto ebay and find a company that does preprinted icing sheets, she then buys them, gives them to you and you slap them on a cake. Job done!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

As part of my prep for my trip I have been very busy today! The car was absolutely filthy, covered in sandy dust from being near a pretty wild beach for a week and somehow, sand had found its way inside the car too, although that may have been from the last coastal trip with the gks!! Anyway, its all spotlessly clean now, inside and out. The only trouble is that every time I clean it, which isn't very often, I find a new 'ding'! Hey ho, it _is_ 6 years old now and what DH calls a working car!!
After that, I had a sort out in the garden, have had to split up some of my Heucheras as they were getting too big.The root of a Heuchera called Tapestry that my BIL 'stole' from a plant in a garden centre because I liked it, has settled in wonderfully and I have had to move it because it had outgrown it's baby-space. Had a good weed and sweep up all round and hopefully, That will be ok until I come back because I know DH won't touch it!! 
Time to think about putting some dinner on now, cheerio for now!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You get your daughter to go onto ebay and find a company that does preprinted icing sheets, she then buys them, gives them to you and you slap them on a cake. Job done!!!! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It's been a lovely day today. Up at the crack of dawn(well it was for me) to go to gss birthday party. The kids had a great time, here's some photos...


Looks like great fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You get your daughter to go onto ebay and find a company that does preprinted icing sheets, she then buys them, gives them to you and you slap them on a cake. Job done!!!! :thumbup:


That's way too easy!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's way too easy!!!


Hardestbit was peeling away the backing paper :roll:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I have some very sad news today. Gary the bunnie had to be put to sleep yesterday. He'd had another stroke. I believe hes 7 yrs ols. A great big floppy bunny. The family are so upset, I'm sad to see him go too, weve been expexting it for a while but its still horrible. He was my favourite out of the zoo theyve got.


That is sad news for your family. Bunnies are such gentle and comforting pets and Gary looks like he was a sweetheart.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hardestbit was peeling away the backing paper :roll:


I bet it was. I'm sure you're GS and his friends were all tickled with it.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Morning ladies. Beautiful day here. Supposed to be mid-80sF here today. Last 80 day for a good long while I suspect. Had a good walk and am now enjoying a cup of coffee. Not sure what I'm doing today but will figure something out.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


It is beautiful, isn't it, Pam? I think I'll be outside, mowing and trimming, this afternoon. I need to absorb as much sunshine as possible before the rain sets in. Do you walk in the rain too, or just on the sunny days?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I quite agree, I think they should pack up weather-forecasting and give the money they save to medical research, so there!!!!!!


Most all summer here, you just have to say high 90's and no rain and they STILL mess it up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Going to be hot and muggy today and tomorrow is going to be the hottest day of the year.
> Yesterday was a FUN day  Another hundred or so student accounts to disable. I was pulled into a meeting as a member of my new team (everyone else was out of the office) and was asked my opinion on something and had to admit that I haven't been trained yet. That's in 2 weeks.
> I got home to panicky messages from DD and mum. Mum thinks she blew the engine in her car. And she didn't know how to use her new cell phone. Apparently she had been playing games on it last night and used up most of her battery. She had just enough juice to call a tow truck but not enough to be able to answer my calls. She and Stuart ended up walking part of the way home. Stuart doesn't deal with unplanned things very well, and having to walk when his truck was sitting in front of our house was the last straw. He wasn't in a pleasant mood when he got here. All last night I heard how mum doesn't have enough money to buy a new car. Well, I don't have enough money to buy her one either. How about waiting until the mechanics give her a verdict. umpfff
> But I got my lace sorted and added a few more rows. Without mistakes.


Not that you need to buy anyone a new car.... even mom. Hope the engine was just overheated.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Better luck tomorrow. I hope you find the needles.
> Have you tried this website. They are a little cheaper than amazon
> http://www.paradisefibers.com/knitting/needles/brand/kollage-square.html?gclid=CO32-Jyvx8ACFcI7MgodjzwAig


Yeah, I will rrmember them. I did get the size I needed at the local shop, just an inch shorter, but want to order some more needles so will bookmark this. Also... appreciate the info on gmail. I may just do that after our little trip. Gave up on changing provider right now, as they can't keep their stories straight and tired of the endless phone calls.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is she now in what I know as University - after high school?


Yes, The University of Texas at Austin... It is a very large one, made up of several colleges. Austin is the capital of Texas so lots of political activity, also home to the granola population and a bit of a throwback to the 60's. Great site for many festivals, home to a huge country music venue and to the film industry. It has so much going on... hard to actually pick what to do.. I love the food trucks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never heard of flowers that have to be coloured with crayons.
> Good luck with the meter guy.


I've done an entire quilt with crayon and embroidery. You set the crayon by ironing with paper towels under and over. I'll take a picture when I get up and find the laptop.

Also did one of crosses that the children colored and alternated with their school uniform colors for a Catholic school auction. What a variety... It fetched a good price for them. (You draw the item on the material and iron to waxed paper for stability when they color.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Anybody know what I can do with this yarn? I think it might be for crochet as I have tried to knit it and it is quite harsh and unruly! It is very silky and does not want to stay wound into a ball! I Have a few skeins of it so if anyone wants it, they can have it!!!


Love the peachy color. Maybe using bamboo needles or holding it with another wooly yarn?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My heart goes out to you and your mom...you because you have to do so much and I know the feeling as I have two apartments to clear and am not doing well with it and to your mom because aging is aweful and living out of your home not even with your familiar hair dresser sounds like a sentence in hell. I'll not do well with that when my time comes and son is not half as patient as you. Try to maintain your kind and patient ways. When your mom is gone you won't have the regrets I have for being impatient her last year. Had I known she wouldn't be here I would have been better. Odd I didn't think she would die..I deny what I can't cope with and it gets be by but sometimes bites me.


Thanks.. It IS difficult. I'm not really worried about regretting things. I'm more worried about becoming resentful and not able to do things with a loving heart. Each little thing seems so tiny, but they all add up to make a mountain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What a great idea! A barber came when my dad couldnt go out. It was such a nice feeling to get some pampering when you need a spirit lift. I feel lika a new person when I get a hair cut. I wonder if waiter persons, gas pumpers, and hair dressers know how much older people appreciate them. My hub helped at a gas station just to be busy when he retired and if someone chatted or complimented him he would tell me with so much cheer in his voice. I bet the beautician would be happy to get abit of cash and appreciation.


She has a thriving independent business. She does go to a woman who is truly housebound, but I wouldn't ask her to do that for mom. There is a car service at the retirement community that would take her. I just don't think she could remember to be at the departure place on time and I can't always call her. Unfortunately, the timing is not working out well to give it a try, but may try again after our trip. She looks SO much better when Irma does it and was so proud to be seen with her new perm and cut... My issue is that the other gal CAN do a very good job... but mom just won't give her a chance. Part of the reason for the move was so I wouldn't have to be doing these things.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You get your daughter to go onto ebay and find a company that does preprinted icing sheets, she then buys them, gives them to you and you slap them on a cake. Job done!!!! :thumbup:


So that's how you did it! I shall have to tell my DD as she makes lots of cakes.
My back is not too bad, I think I am walking a little better, but I have felt rubbish all day. I have been tired but I think it's the relief of stress which I feel. I was so scared on Friday. I hope to feel better In the morning, the doctor did tell me it would be 3/4 days before I notice anything.
Hope you are feeling ok & not overdoing it! Hugs. Xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is Adil, is it like paracetamol - I haven't heard of that medication, so I don't think we have one with that name. Might have to check it out. None of my meds seem to help Oesteo-arthritis, but they help everything else😕


Advil is brand name for ibuprophen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is happening with the stuff in the apartment, is it suitable for a charity - if it is, there might be a charity that will pick it up for you, for free. I don't know how thinks like that work though, so I might be leading you astray. I just know that we have had things picked up by a charity, at no charge to us.


Therer are services that come in and sort and stage for sales for a percentage. That is what I am trying to do with mom's. Have two new firms to check out tomorrow, as I stopped by their sales yesterday. Google estate sales)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz wrote:
> Gas company wanted to cut off our gas and replace our gas meter because we are using so much less gas this year than last year they suspected we had tampered with the meter. I had to call them and tell them not to do it. We replaced our furnace with a really high efficiency one and replaced our gas tank with a high efficiency one and I really can't believe the difference in the gas bill.
> Can you meet them at the house and tell them that you are spending most of your time at your son's house since he has been sick.
> 
> ...


I agree, but there are some insurance issues for empty houses and there are also tax issues here for places that are not your permanent residence. (also, if in the inner city.... not good to have an empty place for break-ins, etc).
If we buy a new energy efficient appliance, the installer doesn't report to utilities. There are some instances where we might do that for a tax credit, but a purchase is simply that, a purchase.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't really know, it was given to me with a lot of haberdashery thrown out from a charity shop! There's probably enough to make at least a child's sweater. Maybe I'll wind it into balls and stick it in my case. If neither of you girls want it, I'll leave it on the grab table at the KAP!!!


And that will reserve room in your case for carrying home goodies....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've heard all kinds of colours being the new black, but Orange!? Can you imagine wearing 'a little orange number' to a posh event?


It is the name of a TV show here that is based in a prison, thus...orange jumpsuits...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I despair! We are going to the hospital tomorrow at noon for DH to have one of his annual check ups and he was supposed to get a blood test before we go! Need I say more? I never gave it a thought, but I don't remember things these days,,,,,, so we are still going and lord knows what they'll say. Well it's too late now. 

We went to see the family and DIL looks the worst. She is so upset. It's sad, I'm sending them my photo of Gary to them. They are left now with 1fish, 1 hamster, 1guinea pig, and 2rabbits. One of the rabbits is the school rabbit but it lives overnight and at weekends at the boys house...I've asked if they fancy another large floppy rabbit but I heard the mention of 2 smaller ones, so that they'd play together! I'm saying nothing! Nothing to do with me.........

I might be putting some emails on my gmail account, so don't be surprised if you get a message sometime. I don't mind my friends knowing it...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. It's been a lovely day today. Up at the crack of dawn(well it was for me) to go to gss birthday party. The kids had a great time, here's some photos...


Fantastic photos. It reminds me of when our were that age. It's a lovely age.... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Cake is wonderful too, I forgot to say that. You are clever mrs purple


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You get your daughter to go onto ebay and find a company that does preprinted icing sheets, she then buys them, gives them to you and you slap them on a cake. Job done!!!! :thumbup:


Well said that lady.........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello Ladies... and please forgive my absence... Life has just been a real bear as of late an I have not been able to face anyone or talk to anyone... Too much anxiety, sad events and issues going on around here... but not to worry.. I know I will get through it. Just a few highlights... Issues with mom.... sad at seeing her so lost. Sister says she is coming to go through items she wants but it has been six weeks, her response times are horrid and I still don't know when/if she is coming so putting things aside that should go in sale, losing dates for sale because people want to see ALL the contents before scheduling. Brother hasn't shown up either and there is truly an entire ROOM of photos to go through. I just want it OVER... and it will now be very much later than planned.

Meanwhile, an 8th grade girl at the alley kid's school committed suicide, The mom is the school nurse and the grandparents live with them as well. It has been very difficult. 

A friend is starting chemo again and I need to be working on throw, but just can't get relaxed enough to knit. His lady friend (our friend) wants to learn to knit for while she sits with him so I think that is to be tomorrow. Meanwhile, my house is a disaster... no energy or motivation to do things that really need doing....

This is the time of the year when everything happens in Texas... Art Fairs, Fair, Hot Air balloon festival here was this week-end. Hockey starts....Fall flower sales... and the weather breaks sos that you can actually DO things. 

We are going to two Volleyball games a week for school and club has not even started. Homecoming was last night. Livey's fist HS dance.

Poor Rachel really did have bedbugs in dorm room. The lady in charge decided to double check on Friday.... right after DD had visited and left her luggage in room.... This was reported two weeks ago and investigated and NOT treated. Now , girls have had to move out and room heat treated. She is so busy with sorority activities.. don't know when she an actually study. She is homesick and coming home next week-end.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.. It IS difficult. I'm not really worried about regretting things. I'm more worried about becoming resentful and not able to do things with a loving heart. Each little thing seems so tiny, but they all add up to make a mountain.


Of course they do love,, you have had an awful lot to put up with, you enjoy you "me" time with no guilty thoughts.......xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm back on page 21.. probably won't get caught up.... Time to go pull some things from my attic and go to mom's and do some work...

I wish I were just slowly putting stuff together for Ohio.... No time and not even sure what I am doing but sure am looking forward to getting away... Can't believe how much other junk I have to do beforehand and having sis visit will really stretch my available time to the liits. 

We did make reservations to go on to Mackinac Island in Michigan and will probably run up to Canada for the day but not as far as Toronto... DANG.. Would so love to meet Pam and Nitzi... I have not even visited the Tea Party site in over a month... or really much of anyplace else on KP. Not that I don't WNAT to... juts can't manage small talk right now....

Meanwhile, the anxiety attacks that are coming without any notice and disrupt my breathing are not making things easy. The most I can seem to manage is mindless games on the computer so that the brain is shut off..... (Well, even more so than normal.)

I really do plan on getting back to normal.... SOON... Missing you all and anxious to catch up. Time to run....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OBTW........it's wonderful to hear you again jynx...welcome home. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Advil is brand name for ibuprophen.


That's useful to know as it is often mentioned on here. I use it for all pain relief, took some tonight in fact as I have - dare I say it - toothache!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And that will reserve room in your case for carrying home goodies....


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jynx, we understand completely, it's good that you have the games to stop your brain going into overdrive, use them if it helps. So sorry you are still having to cope with all this, try and stay as positive as you can love. See you very soon! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> It is beautiful, isn't it, Pam? I think I'll be outside, mowing and trimming, this afternoon. I need to absorb as much sunshine as possible before the rain sets in. Do you walk in the rain too, or just on the sunny days?


Hi Katy - It is a stunning day today. I've been out enjoying the sunshine and am now in the house watching the football game and doing some paperwork, which I'm now done with so will knit and watch the game. I try to get out to walk any day that it isn't actually raining. Don't always succeed with that goal, but it's what I would prefer to do. Got kind of lazy for a few months, so am trying to get back at it. We should try for a meet-up one of these days. You up for that? Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So that's how you did it! I shall have to tell my DD as she makes lots of cakes.
> My back is not too bad, I think I am walking a little better, but I have felt rubbish all day. I have been tired but I think it's the relief of stress which I feel. I was so scared on Friday. I hope to feel better In the morning, the doctor did tell me it would be 3/4 days before I notice anything.
> Hope you are feeling ok & not overdoing it! Hugs. Xxx


Gentle and healing hugs coming your way. Hope you are feeling much improved in the morning!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello Ladies... and please forgive my absence... Life has just been a real bear as of late an I have not been able to face anyone or talk to anyone... Too much anxiety, sad events and issues going on around here... but not to worry.. I know I will get through it. Just a few highlights... Issues with mom.... sad at seeing her so lost. Sister says she is coming to go through items she wants but it has been six weeks, her response times are horrid and I still don't know when/if she is coming so putting things aside that should go in sale, losing dates for sale because people want to see ALL the contents before scheduling. Brother hasn't shown up either and there is truly an entire ROOM of photos to go through. I just want it OVER... and it will now be very much later than planned.
> 
> Meanwhile, an 8th grade girl at the alley kid's school committed suicide, The mom is the school nurse and the grandparents live with them as well. It has been very difficult.
> 
> ...


We've missed you, Jynx, and glad to hear how things are going, but really sorry you are having to deal with all this stuff!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 21.. probably won't get caught up.... Time to go pull some things from my attic and go to mom's and do some work...
> 
> I wish I were just slowly putting stuff together for Ohio.... No time and not even sure what I am doing but sure am looking forward to getting away... Can't believe how much other junk I have to do beforehand and having sis visit will really stretch my available time to the liits.
> 
> ...


Glad you've got some getaway time scheduled. You really, really need it. I'm really sorry, too, that we won't get to meet you, but hopefully we can make that happen in the not-too-distant future. Take care, my dear. We are all thinking about you and sending you healing and huge hugs!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's useful to know as it is often mentioned on here. I use it for all pain relief, took some tonight in fact as I have - dare I say it - toothache!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


No, not a toothache! Hope that goes away really, really soon!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No, not a toothache! Hope that goes away really, really soon!


Hmmmmm, me too! It is the tooth next to the crown that broke, having that replaced on Thursday, hope the toothache is gone by then, I'm not taking that to the USA with me!!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 21.. probably won't get caught up.... Time to go pull some things from my attic and go to mom's and do some work...
> 
> I wish I were just slowly putting stuff together for Ohio.... No time and not even sure what I am doing but sure am looking forward to getting away... Can't believe how much other junk I have to do beforehand and having sis visit will really stretch my available time to the liits.
> 
> ...


We will be here when you are ready. Love. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmmmm, me too! It is the tooth next to the crown that broke, having that replaced on Thursday, hope the toothache is gone by then, I'm not taking that to the USA with me!!! xxx


I hope it is, too. Do you think you could be having the toothache from the temporary crown?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jynx, lovely to hear from you, so sorry that you are havi g so much to deal with. Looking forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks in the meantime here are some virtual hugs (((((((((()))))))))) until I can give you a real one.

chris I will get the email addresss of the icing topper people from my ddfor your dd. Keep resting thatt back.

Londy hope that tooth aches goes away.

Pam and Katy you rwally should meet up. Having met you both I know you will get on.

off to bed now as it's WI knitting tomorrow and we have loads of poppies to organise. 

love you all xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Jynx, lovely to hear from you, so sorry that you are havi g so much to deal with. Looking forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks in the meantime here are some virtual hugs (((((((((()))))))))) until I can give you a real one.
> 
> chris I will get the email addresss of the icing topper people from my ddfor your dd. Keep resting thatt back.
> 
> ...


Sleep well. Love you, too!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RIP Gary, I haven't met him, but I feel I know him well because of all the stories you told about him in our earlier days.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You get your daughter to go onto ebay and find a company that does preprinted icing sheets, she then buys them, gives them to you and you slap them on a cake. Job done!!!! :thumbup:


That is an excellent way to ice a cake! I am fortunate in that my DD's are able to make their own phenomenally decorated cakes. I will have to find a photo of SIM 3's Father's day cake. It was very well done by DD3


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Advil is brand name for ibuprophen.


We do have ibuprofen, I am just used to calling it that, but DH takes it as Neurophen


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jynx, we understand completely, it's good that you have the games to stop your brain going into overdrive, use them if it helps. So sorry you are still having to cope with all this, try and stay as positive as you can love. See you very soon! xxxxxxxxx


Ditto from me too xxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Oh that is so sad!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was great, they were well and truely cream crackered!


Looks like loads of fun!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We will be here when you are ready. Love. Xx


We sure are and we think of you often loads of cheering up hugs ((((()))))


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Katy - It is a stunning day today. I've been out enjoying the sunshine and am now in the house watching the football game and doing some paperwork, which I'm now done with so will knit and watch the game. I try to get out to walk any day that it isn't actually raining. Don't always succeed with that goal, but it's what I would prefer to do. Got kind of lazy for a few months, so am trying to get back at it. We should try for a meet-up one of these days. You up for that? Pam


I too have been watching football but haven't got to knit....boo....been trying to clean up things will listening to the game actually :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I have caught up now, I have been so busy I have only ate once today darn it is way to late to eat now I am going for now and knit for a bit.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've missed you, Jynx, and glad to hear how things are going, but really sorry you are having to deal with all this stuff!!!!


I hope you won't try to do all that. You are human not super human. Just try to do a couple of things each day including something to help you feel good. Stress is bad for your health. I'm like you in that I want/have to do about 30 things which I wrote down. It made me a wreck. So I made 4 boxes on an old envelop and wrote the 3 most important for the next day. I added one thing I'd enjoy. As I did them I drew a star over the item. I Do that each day and feel less stressed, semi successful and life goes on even if I only get to a couple of them. I'm still afloat but some days are difficult. I wish you well..if my advice isn't good for you just disregard it of course. Sometimes I try to be helpful but am not helpful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree, but there are some insurance issues for empty houses and there are also tax issues here for places that are not your permanent residence. (also, if in the inner city.... not good to have an empty place for break-ins, etc).
> If we buy a new energy efficient appliance, the installer doesn't report to utilities. There are some instances where we might do that for a tax credit, but a purchase is simply that, a purchase.


They came and it was not broken so I hope that is done. Having two places to see to is a bit much for me. The man who has the truck has charges hundreds and I'm not able to pay right now so it's sitting waiting til I can. I've got to get the washer on this floor as going to the basement hurts and I need an exit that will keep the cats from running out plus my station wagon needs repair so if I want to keep cheery I just deal with a couple of things each day. The rest can wait.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Katy - It is a stunning day today. I've been out enjoying the sunshine and am now in the house watching the football game and doing some paperwork, which I'm now done with so will knit and watch the game. I try to get out to walk any day that it isn't actually raining. Don't always succeed with that goal, but it's what I would prefer to do. Got kind of lazy for a few months, so am trying to get back at it. We should try for a meet-up one of these days. You up for that? Pam


I ended up working in the yard during the game and I'm glad I did. I don't think my blood pressure could have taken that ending!! Go, Hawks!

A meet-up sounds like a good idea. What kind of schedule do you have? Mine is pretty open due to being retired. I'm sure we can work it out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, this is me! up and ready before 10am. its a different world. Too different for me. We are off to get DH one of his annual checkups. Minus the blood results. I think they'll just send us home, but...who am I?

DS has gone back to Paris. He reckons this will be his last trip, he says hes had enough. I hope hes right. I shall catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope you won't try to do all that. You are human not super human. Just try to do a couple of things each day including something to help you feel good. Stress is bad for your health. I'm like you in that I want/have to do about 30 things which I wrote down. It made me a wreck. So I made 4 boxes on an old envelop and wrote the 3 most important for the next day. I added one thing I'd enjoy. As I did them I drew a star over the item. I Do that each day and feel less stressed, semi successful and life goes on even if I only get to a couple of them. I'm still afloat but some days are difficult. I wish you well..if my advice isn't good for you just disregard it of course. Sometimes I try to be helpful but am not helpful.


I think your advice is always good. Very logical. We can rely on Jolly to know a way to deal with something. Theres only you thinks you cant!!!!! Well done again jolly....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope you won't try to do all that. You are human not super human. Just try to do a couple of things each day including something to help you feel good. Stress is bad for your health. I'm like you in that I want/have to do about 30 things which I wrote down. It made me a wreck. So I made 4 boxes on an old envelop and wrote the 3 most important for the next day. I added one thing I'd enjoy. As I did them I drew a star over the item. I Do that each day and feel less stressed, semi successful and life goes on even if I only get to a couple of them. I'm still afloat but some days are difficult. I wish you well..if my advice isn't good for you just disregard it of course. Sometimes I try to be helpful but am not helpful.


That sounds like really good advice Polly!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I ended up working in the yard during the game and I'm glad I did. I don't think my blood pressure could have taken that ending!! Go, Hawks!
> 
> A meet-up sounds like a good idea. What kind of schedule do you have? Mine is pretty open due to being retired. I'm sure we can work it out.


I want to come girls....... :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 9'C (48'F).
Training week is over. My brain turned to mush about Wednesday. I'm on standby this week so I'll still have longish days. I'm hoping to get back to KP during the day. The connection in the training room wouldn't let me on. It barely let me into my email. I think I learned something :roll:
I was in the garage Saturday getting all the hollow places in my car filled with oil. That's the only way that it survives all the salt that they put on the roads. Added benefit: with all the hollows filled up the road noise is really cut down.
Also took DD to her favourite restaurant for a belated birthday dinner. She loved it. They had every bit of seafood imaginable in a buffet. We both pigged out.
Yesterday was laundry day so I was stuck in the basement. It was stormy out so I didn't mind. The clothes didn't dry well because of the humidity.
I even got a few rows done on my cardi made with the wool my mum brought back from Argentina.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They came and it was not broken so I hope that is done. Having two places to see to is a bit much for me. The man who has the truck has charges hundreds and I'm not able to pay right now so it's sitting waiting til I can. I've got to get the washer on this floor as going to the basement hurts and I need an exit that will keep the cats from running out plus my station wagon needs repair so if I want to keep cheery I just deal with a couple of things each day. The rest can wait.


There was a saying when we were in Florida, don't do today what you can put off until tomorrow. If it can wait, let it wait. We all have enough to do to stress us out today. Worry about tomorrow, tomorrow. :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello Ladies... and please forgive my absence... Life has just been a real bear as of late an I have not been able to face anyone or talk to anyone... Too much anxiety, sad events and issues going on around here... but not to worry.. I know I will get through it. Just a few highlights... Issues with mom.... sad at seeing her so lost. Sister says she is coming to go through items she wants but it has been six weeks, her response times are horrid and I still don't know when/if she is coming so putting things aside that should go in sale, losing dates for sale because people want to see ALL the contents before scheduling. Brother hasn't shown up either and there is truly an entire ROOM of photos to go through. I just want it OVER... and it will now be very much later than planned.
> 
> Meanwhile, an 8th grade girl at the alley kid's school committed suicide, The mom is the school nurse and the grandparents live with them as well. It has been very difficult.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. Someone will be here anytime you decide to pop in. I hope life gets easier for you soon.
It's fair time here too, and harvest time. I love the price of food at this time of year. I just wish that I still had a second freezer to freeze all the good stuff.
If you can get a can of compressed air from a computer store, that will also kill the bedbugs. The compressed air is usually used for cleaning out keyboards, but the bugs don't like the cold. Our desktop support people use it for blasting their shoes whenever they have to go into an infested location to work on a computer. It kills the bugs and the eggs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 21.. probably won't get caught up.... Time to go pull some things from my attic and go to mom's and do some work...
> 
> I wish I were just slowly putting stuff together for Ohio.... No time and not even sure what I am doing but sure am looking forward to getting away... Can't believe how much other junk I have to do beforehand and having sis visit will really stretch my available time to the liits.
> 
> ...


One of the training locations for this new position is in Houston. I'll see if I can convince the boss that I need to be trained there. Maybe I can come to you.
Enjoy your getaway. It sounds like you need one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've done an entire quilt with crayon and embroidery. You set the crayon by ironing with paper towels under and over. I'll take a picture when I get up and find the laptop.
> 
> Also did one of crosses that the children colored and alternated with their school uniform colors for a Catholic school auction. What a variety... It fetched a good price for them. (You draw the item on the material and iron to waxed paper for stability when they color.)


OK, that's a new one for me. Sounds like fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to run.
Everyone have a great day.
I'll catch you later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I ended up working in the yard during the game and I'm glad I did. I don't think my blood pressure could have taken that ending!! Go, Hawks!
> 
> A meet-up sounds like a good idea. What kind of schedule do you have? Mine is pretty open due to being retired. I'm sure we can work it out.


That was probaby better. I was busy into the 3rd quarter, so was knitting and watching the worst of it, but at least it ended well. Was tense though.

I'm retired, too, so also fairly flexible. I'm going to Toronto in two weeks, coming back on the 11th so sometime after that would be good. Let's work on a date. Would be great to meet you in person.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like really good advice Polly!!


I agee, it does!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I want to come girls....... :lol:


That would be wonderful!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 9'C (48'F).
> Training week is over. My brain turned to mush about Wednesday. I'm on standby this week so I'll still have longish days. I'm hoping to get back to KP during the day. The connection in the training room wouldn't let me on. It barely let me into my email. I think I learned something :roll:
> I was in the garage Saturday getting all the hollow places in my car filled with oil. That's the only way that it survives all the salt that they put on the roads. Added benefit: with all the hollows filled up the road noise is really cut down.
> Also took DD to her favourite restaurant for a belated birthday dinner. She loved it. They had every bit of seafood imaginable in a buffet. We both pigged out.
> ...


Good to hear from you. I've been wondering how you've been doing. Busy!!!! I hope things settle for you now. See you in two weeks. So looking forward to it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to run.
> Everyone have a great day.
> I'll catch you later.


You, too!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like everyone had a nice weekend.Did some small clean up jobs, then read a book, and watched some football.I really need to start working on my homework assignment, but the hand joints are just not cooperating at the moment. I've tried a couple different cast on methods, but found my standard go to cast on works the best. Will try to work on project later today.

Pam and KatyNora a meet up, how wonderful for you both. We all are going to become world travelers meeting up with all our dear friends.

GS Sorry your DS has to be away from home so much. I thought this new job was less traveling for him. Hope you get a good report on Albert.

Nitzi sounds like you had a busy weekend also. Cleaning, laundry and such. It is time to winterize. Glad your car is already to go. Hope they send you to Houston for more training then you can meet up with Jynx.

Binky I love Sunday afternoon football also.Am a huge Brownies fan.

Jynx good to hear from you dear. Can't wait to meet up with you at the palooza. You trip plans sound lovely. You really do need a relaxing get away.

Jolly glad you have found methods that work for you to not get stressed. I make lists but I refuse to get worried or upset if I can not accomplish all of it. I have discovered it is just better to go with the flow, as worry never changes anything.

Purple such cute pics of your DGS's birthday party. Loved the cake.

Well I am off to see what mischief I can get into. Hugs to all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We went to the hospital this morning, we had tons of time, so we went and had ourselves a coffee and a cake/sandwhich. That took us up to 10 mins to spare. We got to the appointments desk only to find we were 1 month early!!!! Got the date and the time and year right, just a month out. So we had a giggle and came home, I went to S and Bthen came home. Lynn rang, so I said I'd go to keep her company tonight at dancing, she never takes no notice of no....BUT, im not dancing many because I havent the energy.

After looking at the calendar, I see that DH was the one who wrote the date on it!!!!YES !!!!! NOT ME.... the sly sod wasnt going to say anything...... hahahah


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There was a saying when we were in Florida, don't do today what you can put off until tomorrow. If it can wait, let it wait. We all have enough to do to stress us out today. Worry about tomorrow, tomorrow. :-D


Thats the saying I use for my words of wisdom under my name on here.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When you are ready, either do a search for xiang_xiu (it should have Australia with it, and also might have my name as well), or if it is easier, pm your Skype name to me. I am looking forward to having a chat with you & hearing your voice again. I haven't heard it since you all went to York, I think


That is "xiang_xiu"; you could also do a search for my name"Judi Orenshaw" 😊😆


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just thought I'd tell you the latest...My new cleaning lady cant come tomorrow because her little boy has a vial infection and its contagious.....She will come next monday m,orning....

Also, I'm in a mess, with my e mail server and my gmail.....If you send me jes I will have to give you my gmail account..I dont know if Im on BUM or elbow......Ill sort it tomorrow


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went to the hospital this morning, we had tons of time, so we went and had ourselves a coffee and a cake/sandwhich. That took us up to 10 mins to spare. We got to the appointments desk only to find we were 1 month early!!!! Got the date and the time and year right, just a month out. So we had a giggle and came home, I went to S and Bthen came home. Lynn rang, so I said I'd go to keep her company tonight at dancing, she never takes no notice of no....BUT, im not dancing many because I havent the energy.
> 
> After looking at the calendar, I see that DH was the one who wrote the date on it!!!!YES !!!!! NOT ME.... the sly sod wasnt going to say anything...... hahahah


They should have done his blood test will you were there and then they would be ready for next month


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

hhhmmmm....that is weird my avatar just disappeared so did the smiley face on my previous post.




and now it is back.....I think I just entered the Twilight Zone..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Nitzi glad you learned something from your class hope you can get on to visit at work now.

Pam it ended well for you but not me as I like the Broncos...it was very tense

Purly I love Sunday afternoon football some good knitting or working on a blanket time.

I am off to get something to eat as my stomach is talking to me, I hope you all have a wonderful Monday.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nitzi glad you learned something from your class hope you can get on to visit at work now.
> 
> Pam it ended well for you but not me as I like the Broncos...it was very tense
> 
> ...


It got really tense. Sorry your team lost but am really happy ours won!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It got really tense. Sorry your team lost but am really happy ours won!


Oh well somebody has to lose! I am totally a good sport!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I hope you won't try to do all that. You are human not super human. Just try to do a couple of things each day including something to help you feel good. Stress is bad for your health. I'm like you in that I want/have to do about 30 things which I wrote down. It made me a wreck. So I made 4 boxes on an old envelop and wrote the 3 most important for the next day. I added one thing I'd enjoy. As I did them I drew a star over the item. I Do that each day and feel less stressed, semi successful and life goes on even if I only get to a couple of them. I'm still afloat but some days are difficult. I wish you well..if my advice isn't good for you just disregard it of course. Sometimes I try to be helpful but am not helpful.


That's a great idea, I shall use that! Hugs


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 9'C (48'F).
> Training week is over. My brain turned to mush about Wednesday. I'm on standby this week so I'll still have longish days. I'm hoping to get back to KP during the day. The connection in the training room wouldn't let me on. It barely let me into my email. I think I learned something :roll:
> I was in the garage Saturday getting all the hollow places in my car filled with oil. That's the only way that it survives all the salt that they put on the roads. Added benefit: with all the hollows filled up the road noise is really cut down.
> Also took DD to her favourite restaurant for a belated birthday dinner. She loved it. They had every bit of seafood imaginable in a buffet. We both pigged out.
> ...


Glad the training week is over, bet they didn't teach you anything you didn't already know!!
Love the sound of the seafood restaurant, right up my street!!!
Putting oil in the hollows of your car is a new one on me, doesn't it all run out??! :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There was a saying when we were in Florida, don't do today what you can put off until tomorrow. If it can wait, let it wait. We all have enough to do to stress us out today. Worry about tomorrow, tomorrow. :-D


That's what's under Susan's avatar!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That was probaby better. I was busy into the 3rd quarter, so was knitting and watching the worst of it, but at least it ended well. Was tense though.
> 
> I'm retired, too, so also fairly flexible. I'm going to Toronto in two weeks, coming back on the 11th so sometime after that would be good. Let's work on a date. Would be great to meet you in person.


Why are you going to Toronto, Pam?! Tee hee!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went to the hospital this morning, we had tons of time, so we went and had ourselves a coffee and a cake/sandwhich. That took us up to 10 mins to spare. We got to the appointments desk only to find we were 1 month early!!!! Got the date and the time and year right, just a month out. So we had a giggle and came home, I went to S and Bthen came home. Lynn rang, so I said I'd go to keep her company tonight at dancing, she never takes no notice of no....BUT, im not dancing many because I havent the energy.
> 
> After looking at the calendar, I see that DH was the one who wrote the date on it!!!!YES !!!!! NOT ME.... the sly sod wasnt going to say anything...... hahahah


At least he can get the blood tests done for next time!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why are you going to Toronto, Pam?! Tee hee!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


To see my lovely friends, of course!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Why are you going to Toronto, Pam?! Tee hee!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


To meet Nitzi of course :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just talked to my Mom and they are going to do her surgery tomorrow, I am beginning to think that her general doctor is a quack he said that her tests showed that her blood count had not came down at all and she just had it tested at the hospital and everything is fine, except me now I am a nervous wreck.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening ladies, it's been a busdy day. WI knitting this morning, sorting some clothes out (for Mr P), having a flu jab and talking to my lovely travelling companion.

Lisa, will get the inforamation to you about flights etc. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening ladies, it's been a busdy day. WI knitting this morning, sorting some clothes out (for Mr P), having a flu jab and talking to my lovely travelling companion.
> 
> Lisa, will get the inforamation to you about flights etc. xx


I just sent you another pm sorry for repeating about the flight information but it has to do with Friday plans also.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am off to try to get some more things straightened up around here

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> To meet Nitzi of course :thumbup:


Ah shucks.

I have a link for you for Fall Colours in Ontario
http://www.ontarioparks.com/fallcolour
The ministry behind Ontario Parks updates this regularly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad the training week is over, bet they didn't teach you anything you didn't already know!!
> Love the sound of the seafood restaurant, right up my street!!!
> Putting oil in the hollows of your car is a new one on me, doesn't it all run out??! :roll:


They put rubber plugs in the drill holes in to hold it in until it solidifies to the metal. It drips a little, but not too much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's what's under Susan's avatar!


No wonder she enjoyed Florida. They have the same attitude there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and _you're_ never serious!!!! xxx


True, but my knitting is!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I want to come girls....... :lol:


Please do!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When I am knitting in the round, I always knit the first couple of rows as if I am knitting flat (like a cardigan front, or something like that), then on the 3rd or 4th row I will join the ends, and begin knitting in the round. If you try this method, you will be able to avoid the twisted cast-on. I hope this information is helpful xx


That's what I always do as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You get your daughter to go onto ebay and find a company that does preprinted icing sheets, she then buys them, gives them to you and you slap them on a cake. Job done!!!! :thumbup:


Now you've spoiled it! We thought you were so clever. Which is of course exactly what you are; why work when you can cheat?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That was probaby better. I was busy into the 3rd quarter, so was knitting and watching the worst of it, but at least it ended well. Was tense though.
> 
> I'm retired, too, so also fairly flexible. I'm going to Toronto in two weeks, coming back on the 11th so sometime after that would be good. Let's work on a date. Would be great to meet you in person.


Right back atcha! I'm looking forward to late October (or thereabouts). :-D


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is the name of a TV show here that is based in a prison, thus...orange jumpsuits...


Thanks for the information. All is understood now. And welcome back. We missed you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Of course they do love,, you have had an awful lot to put up with, you enjoy you "me" time with no guilty thoughts.......xx


I am so in agreement there Susan. Jynx just hang on; better is coming.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 21.. probably won't get caught up.... Time to go pull some things from my attic and go to mom's and do some work...
> 
> I wish I were just slowly putting stuff together for Ohio.... No time and not even sure what I am doing but sure am looking forward to getting away... Can't believe how much other junk I have to do beforehand and having sis visit will really stretch my available time to the liits.
> 
> ...


Keep playing those mindless games if that helps. Sometimes I can gabble for England, but other times I answer everybody in my head but can't be bothered to type it out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's useful to know as it is often mentioned on here. I use it for all pain relief, took some tonight in fact as I have - dare I say it - toothache!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


I thought it was to relax muscular pain. I never use it - only paracetamol.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmmmm, me too! It is the tooth next to the crown that broke, having that replaced on Thursday, hope the toothache is gone by then, I'm not taking that to the USA with me!!! xxx


OMG I hope so to. I trust you have medical insurance for the US?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is "xiang_xiu"; you could also do a search for my name"Judi Orenshaw" 😊😆


I'll give it a try when I've worked it out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have finally caught up again with all your news. I'd better think about food. Not much though as it's late.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh well somebody has to lose! I am totally a good sport!


Me, too! I don't get all worked up about it at all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Ah shucks.
> 
> I have a link for you for Fall Colours in Ontario
> http://www.ontarioparks.com/fallcolour
> The ministry behind Ontario Parks updates this regularly.


That's good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Right back atcha! I'm looking forward to late October (or thereabouts). :-D


That works for me!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Keep playing those mindless games if that helps. Sometimes I can gabble for England, but other times I answer everybody in my head but can't be bothered to type it out.


That is what I do too 😆


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Ah shucks.
> 
> I have a link for you for Fall Colours in Ontario
> http://www.ontarioparks.com/fallcolour
> The ministry behind Ontario Parks updates this regularly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They put rubber plugs in the drill holes in to hold it in until it solidifies to the metal. It drips a little, but not too much.


Oh, ok. Still sounds messy to me but if it keeps you from freezing up, I'm all for it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG I hope so to. I trust you have medical insurance for the US?!


Oh yesssss!!!!(That was meant to sound like the Churchill Insurance Bulldog!)
It's feeling better today, think it may be the gum rather than the tooth, will get 'Sean' to check it out when I have the new crown installed on Thursday!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> To meet Nitzi of course :thumbup:


Of course! She's one of the lovely friends I'll be seeing! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yesssss!!!!(That was meant to sound like the Churchill Insurance Bulldog!)
> It's feeling better today, think it may be the gum rather than the tooth, will get 'Sean' to check it out when I have the new crown installed on Thursday!!


Hopefully it's just the temp crown not sitting there properly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm still waiting for a Galaxy Note tablet to go on sale. I may have to wait until Christmas.


I'm waiting for that too... since I still haven't taken class on this I-pad... and want something smaller for purse. Maybe smartphone is a better choice??? Decisions, decisions...

Love the sound of the Fair food. Ours opens this coming weekend and runs for 3 weeks... Don't know if I'll get to go with our trip or not.... but it is great fun. HAVE to see the Woman's building and the barns.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a lovely morning here, too. I'm off for a walk soon and then out to visit my young friend and her boys. Mr Ric and DS are back this evening. The trip was a success in that the trailer has been sold. Now I suppose the search will be on to find a newer, better one to replace it. Hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Good job. We had the devil of a time selling the folds. Hate that the alley kids sold theirs before we borrowed it for a trip. I would love to take a long trip in one, but they sure aren't cheap to run.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back from the dentist, which didn't go quite to plan. The new crown was installed and he told me to bite down firmly but when I did, a crack appeared right across the crown! So......he has to order a new one and the old one will have to be dug out....and so it goes on.....!
> Bargain of the week in Age UK (Charity shop!) I never find yarn in these places but, by golly, I did today. The skein of sock yarn had a price tag of £15 on it!! I paid £1.47 for all three!!!!!


YUM.. Love the sock yarn color....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Poutine is a uniquely Canadian dish. Take French fries (English chips) preferably hand-cut ones that are thicker, cover them with gravy and cheese curds. You can make it a meal by covering that mess with meat: smoked meat, bacon or pulled pork. Its' really bad for your arteries and heart, but it's a filling warm meal.
> Pogos are a spicy (mostly garlic) wiener stuck on a stick, dipped into a cornmeal batter and deep fried. That lets you walk around with it and eat it.
> Beavertails are a flat doughnut-like thing as Londy said. They are covered with cinnamon and sugar, or apple slices and sauce, or, my favourite, chocolate hazelnut sauce.


Our hot dogs on a stick are also dipped in cornmeal and deep fried. Corny dogs....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Poutine is a uniquely Canadian dish. Take French fries (English chips) preferably hand-cut ones that are thicker, cover them with gravy and cheese curds. You can make it a meal by covering that mess with meat: smoked meat, bacon or pulled pork. Its' really bad for your arteries and heart, but it's a filling warm meal.
> Pogos are a spicy (mostly garlic) wiener stuck on a stick, dipped into a cornmeal batter and deep fried. That lets you walk around with it and eat it.
> Beavertails are a flat doughnut-like thing as Londy said. They are covered with cinnamon and sugar, or apple slices and sauce, or, my favourite, chocolate hazelnut sauce.


Our hot dogs on a stick are also dipped in cornmeal and deep fried. Corny dogs.... There is a big contest to come up with new fried foods for the Fair every year,,, fried butter was a bi one last year and a bacon thing... So tasty and totally unhealthy....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Some chunks have come off the crown already, feel like I am back where I started!!!


Not like when all the crowns were made of porcelain.. or is it.... Hate that it cracked so quickly... Obviously a flaw in the manufacturing. I have an acrylic tooth and just HATE it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wont believe what I tell you but this is the truth. JIM...our window cleaner has just turned up, he only comes every 6 weeks and Ive gone against DS and asked him if he could help us? He is the local odd job man...He says he'll go home for his large ladders and come back and close the hole. He just did one yesterday. I think DS is cross, but do I care?


DH will get over being cross. Let the pro climb the ladder... (My DH is not crazy about heights so no problem keeping him off most ladders. My problem, I forget I'm on it and step back. Not Good!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wont believe what I tell you but this is the truth. JIM...our window cleaner has just turned up, he only comes every 6 weeks and Ive gone against DS and asked him if he could help us? He is the local odd job man...He says he'll go home for his large ladders and come back and close the hole. He just did one yesterday. I think DS is cross, but do I care?


DH will get over being cross. Let the pro climb the ladder... (My DH is not crazy about heights so no problem keeping him off most ladders. My problem, I forget I'm on it and step back. Not Good!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Raccoons are cute but quite the pain we have a plastic tote outside that I had just put a brand new bag of cat food in still in the bag, well they drug it across our deck and tried to haul it under the bench the little buggers got the lid off and started tearing into the bag and started eating it still can't find the lid to the storage container :shock: :roll:


They ate a whole through the top of the plastic container with bird food at mom's... They are living under the deck...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well they cancelled Mom's surgery because she has a bladder infection, why do pretesting if you are not going to look at the results and do something about a potential problem before the date of surgery, now she will have to wait till next week.


Darn... The waiting is hard. They threw me in the hospital with one before my surgery and then had to put me in isolation after surgery because I had a hospital stay within 7 days....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls. Busy day today. I have to go to the museum this morning and sort out the poppy display. Then Mr P has a hospital appointment this afternoon and this evening is WI.
> 
> I have been looking at U tube for continental knitting, thought I might give it a try as that is how I hold my yarn for crochet. I will let you know what progress (if any) I make.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xxxx


I have tried to change... Just not patient enough and really can't get the hang of the purling. Of course, I don't have a good incentive either so half-hearted attempts at best.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I sorry I've been missing , not been feeling too great but have been watching all what you have been saying. I finally went to hospital today about my back & it's official I have a really bad back. I was shown my MRI pictures and my spine is a mess. To fix it all would be too big an operation & they cannot guarantee it would be successful. I have decided to go with the first suggestion they gave me & have a special epidural which will hopefully give me relief from some of the pain. It looks as though I may have to have surgery at some time though. I'm having it done next week. When I got home I had a letter from the eye department at my local hospital saying they want to remove my cataract THIS Friday. Talk about getting my mines worth of our NHS! I shall be glad when the next couple of weeks are over! I'm now off to my bed, I'm exhausted from spending 8 hours going to & from hospital. AND it's my Little O's 3rd birthday today & I missed all his birday fun, never mind there's always next year!


Sorry about the back diagnosis, but have high hops for the shots. By the time you read this, that cataract surgery will be over and you will be loving seeing so much better. I am actually wishing they would have done mine this year....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I am so glad to be home now. I had the day from "H-E-double hockey sticks". All the data on one of the computers at work got corrupted.
> Thank heavens I was not the person who pushed the button that did that. But we found out that there has been no backup of the data for 3 years. The backup has been working without flaw. There is no monitoring of a crucial part that copies changes to the backup server.
> So we were scrambling trying to find some copy of the data that we could restore.
> There was a lot of finger pointing. At one point, myself and the other members of my team were lined up against a wall like a firing squad and two members of management were grilling us. We were questioned on procedures a lot.
> In the end, management had to report to the ministry of the environment that we had lost 3 years worth of data on the computer that controls the water testing for all the water treatment plants in the area. If someone decided to sue because the water made them sick, there is no data to take to court to prove that the water has been safe for the last 3 years.


That is one big mess!!!!! Hard to believe it was never backed up.... (says the person who needs to back up her computer and is too lazy o go get a router.) Gov. will find someone to blame.... Glad it won't be you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > : Londy My DSIL got an embroidery machine and I was telling her about the beautiful things you make with yours.Is quite fascinatig watching the machine make designs.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Had a trip to Adelaide yesterday, for Sleep Studies. I now have a gadget called a "Buzzpod", to wear each night for the next week, to gather info on my sleeping positions; then next week I go down for an overnighter, with either my sister, or my DD, the gadget will be used overnight, then back to the hospital for downloading of the information of previous night; then back home to begin the 8 week trial. This is a Research Project, but I figured that it might help me sort out how to get some better sleep; once the programme is completed.
> 
> The first night went well, but this is only with a dummy Buzzpod, so I don't get the full effect of it yet!


My brother sleeps with a C-PAP machine, as did my father. It really helped.... I would like to try a sleep study but know it is the pulmonologist that I hate that runs the closest one and he and I need not to cross paths...... Hope you find out something that is a simple fix that really helps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't seem to get on here much ATM. Life is so hectic. It's not because I don't love you all - just so long as you know!
> Another lovely day here today, but I have the dentist in an hour.There's something to look forward to.


Hope you all know I feel the same.... All this dentist talk... I feel the need to go brush my teeth....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Only on page 35... but need to do a little knitting. Have another man coming to look at doing sale at mom's.... Will meet on Wed. Sure hope he will do it. We did a little sorting today, but so much more to do and not a word from sister... as usual. Can't solve the hair problem for mom either... but will go see her and hang a few more things tomorrow.

Can't find the checkbook... and I need to pay bills. Really must take time out to make a path around here. We have had to cars into the shop... One more to go. Revolving doors around here.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a great week everyone.

I'm thinking I should have a check up at the dentist with all the dentist talk!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Im tired as usual. I dont know where DH has got me now. I dont know if I'm on gmail or another server. Ive had about enough and it ended up with words last night. Im fed up with it all. 

Dancing was good to watch last night, and I did 4 slowish dances. Its a dull dark day here. Hope your weather is better.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh yesssss!!!!(That was meant to sound like the Churchill Insurance Bulldog!)
> It's feeling better today, think it may be the gum rather than the tooth, will get 'Sean' to check it out when I have the new crown installed on Thursday!!


I moaned once again to my dentist about terrible toothache & after much proding around turned round & told me it was my sinusis! Got spray toothache gone!! Get get used to my little denture. It fits so well I can't get it out!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, it is sunny here but a definite feel of autumn in the air.

Only a week to go now. So much to do, so little time. - Not really I am more or less organized just a few odds and ends to sort out. Have been checking the weather in America and Canada and it will be hot when we arrive in Indiana and quite cool in Nova Scotia. Guess layers will be the way to go.

On school pick up today and I want to fit in a swim first as well as some shopping.

Hope everyone is having a good week. Love you all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Susan and Chris. How are you two? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yesssss!!!!(That was meant to sound like the Churchill Insurance Bulldog!)
> It's feeling better today, think it may be the gum rather than the tooth, will get 'Sean' to check it out when I have the new crown installed on Thursday!!


oooooo //sean is it? you kept that quiet.....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi purple I'm not so bad, feeling fed up as I am still so uncomfortable, but it's not as bad.
Anyway enough of moaning, 
I can't imagine how excited you are getting, I'm getting excited for you & Londy! Did you get MR P sorted for his clothes & food? I think layers are your answer for getting through the holiday. You will have to wear loads coming home to get all your things in your case, I'm not suggest you might be buying anything, of course! 
Have a good swim, think that's what I need to do, I'm going to investigate the hydro pool near us.
Have a good day, lots of love. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi purple I'm not so bad, feeling fed up as I am still so uncomfortable, but it's not as bad.
> Anyway enough of moaning,
> I can't imagine how excited you are getting, I'm getting excited for you & Londy! Did you get MR P sorted for his clothes & food? I think layers are your answer for getting through the holiday. You will have to wear loads coming home to get all your things in your case, I'm not suggest you might be buying anything, of course!
> Have a good swim, think that's what I need to do, I'm going to investigate the hydro pool near us.
> Have a good day, lots of love. Xx


Hope you feel less uncomfortable over the next few days. I know these things take a while to work. Swimming sounds like a good idea, hope you can get that organized.

Mr P is sorted as far as food is concerned, the freezer is full and he knows where the chippy and Macdonalds are. As far as clothes he will undoubtedly wear the same clothes that he always wears! I will say no more. Take it easy xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> oooooo //sean is it? you kept that quiet.....


She is a one our Londy!
How are you today GS. Glad you went to dancing, even if you can't dance I always think it's fun to listen to the music & watch others trying to dance. Hope you are going to have a good day? 
I'm going to try & go for a little walk while the sun is shining. My back & eye are sore today, sorry feeling sorry for myself. Think I'll watch a DVD or something.
Have a good one, lots of love. Cxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to the shops. I promised to get LM a glow in the dark skeleton onesie!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to the shops. I promised to get LM a glow in the dark skeleton onesie!


What a grandma you are!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hopefully it's just the temp crown not sitting there properly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not like when all the crowns were made of porcelain.. or is it.... Hate that it cracked so quickly... Obviously a flaw in the manufacturing. I have an acrylic tooth and just HATE it....


Well, I thought that as I opted to pay more to go privately that it would be all porcelain but the shell is metal with a coating of porcelain and it is this coating that has cracked and started coming off. It's only off at the back of the tooth at the moment, looks ok and I can eat perfectly well so am a bit tempted to leave it until I come back from our trip.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our hot dogs on a stick are also dipped in cornmeal and deep fried. Corny dogs.... There is a big contest to come up with new fried foods for the Fair every year,,, fried butter was a bi one last year and a bacon thing... So tasty and totally unhealthy....


Fried BUTTER???? Ok. In a cafe in Great Yarmouth where we had lunch, they had deep fried Mars bars on the menu!! These are a chocolate bar with caramel and a mousse-type filling. I guess they batter them first, bleurghhhhhh!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine is gathering dust and I must have over 1000 designs'' at least. There are so many cool things you can do.. like lace snowflakes on stabilizer.... Need to get back to it someday.


Not boasting, more confessing, but when I transferred all my designs from the laptop to my portable hard drive recently, it said I had 9346! My name is London Girl and I am addicted to embroidery designs, Heucheras, knitting yarn, knitting patterns, Knitting Paradise......the list goes on!!

Seriously Jynx, you could do worse than blow off the dust and have some fun with your machine, I find it absorbs me completely, a bit like the FB games but with something to show at the end of it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im tired as usual. I dont know where DH has got me now. I dont know if I'm on gmail or another server. Ive had about enough and it ended up with words last night. Im fed up with it all.
> 
> Dancing was good to watch last night, and I did 4 slowish dances. Its a dull dark day here. Hope your weather is better.


Hi Susan, sorry your weather is not good, it's actually glorious here again today, we have been very spoilt and are going to suffer when the winter comes!!! Glad you got to dance a bit, that's got to be good for body and soul, hasn't it? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> oooooo //sean is it? you kept that quiet.....


Yes, he's about 25, Irish, of course, very funny and very good looking but don't tell him I said so!! I suppose this might explain my practically living at the dentist's surgery recently.......!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I am going out for my posh lunch in a while so must go and smarten myself up. This was the present from DS in NZ and is for two but DH doesn't want to come so I am taking Jill and her sister from NZ is coming as well. 
I went on the bus to town this morning as they are giving Lego toys away with the newspaper and the gks love them! The bus took ages to come but about two minutes into the journey, the driver pulled up closely behind a lorry that was actually parked, although the bus driver thought it was waiting at the traffic lights. We were there for ages until the lorry driver re-appeared, shook his head sadly and moved the lorry forward so the bus could get past. We were all very British and patient except for a tiny African lady who must have been late for work. She went down to the driver and really gave him 'what-for' she was so funny with it that even the driver was laughing in the end!!!
Gotta go, have a lovely one everybody, see some of you really, really soon, YAY!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not boasting, more confessing, but when I transferred all my designs from the laptop to my portable hard drive recently, it said I had 9346! My name is London Girl and I am addicted to embroidery designs, Heucheras, knitting yarn, knitting patterns, Knitting Paradise......the list goes on!!
> 
> Seriously Jynx, you could do worse than blow off the dust and have some fun with your machine, I find it absorbs me completely, a bit like the FB games but with something to show at the end of it!!! xxxx


You missed out the ROSE!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have a lovely lunch Londy xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:10 am EST and 8'C (46'F) I'm at work already so just a quick hello this morning, I have computers to check.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I am going out for my posh lunch in a while so must go and smarten myself up. This was the present from DS in NZ and is for two but DH doesn't want to come so I am taking Jill and her sister from NZ is coming as well.
> I went on the bus to town this morning as they are giving Lego toys away with the newspaper and the gks love them! The bus took ages to come but about two minutes into the journey, the driver pulled up closely behind a lorry that was actually parked, although the bus driver thought it was waiting at the traffic lights. We were there for ages until the lorry driver re-appeared, shook his head sadly and moved the lorry forward so the bus could get past. We were all very British and patient except for a tiny African lady who must have been late for work. She went down to the driver and really gave him 'what-for' she was so funny with it that even the driver was laughing in the end!!!
> Gotta go, have a lovely one everybody, see some of you really, really soon, YAY!!! xxxxxxxx


Enjoy your lunch


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, he's about 25, Irish, of course, very funny and very good looking but don't tell him I said so!! I suppose this might explain my practically living at the dentist's surgery recently.......!? :lol: :lol:


It's good that you WANT to go to the dentist, isn't it?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not boasting, more confessing, but when I transferred all my designs from the laptop to my portable hard drive recently, it said I had 9346! My name is London Girl and I am addicted to embroidery designs, Heucheras, knitting yarn, knitting patterns, Knitting Paradise......the list goes on!!
> 
> Seriously Jynx, you could do worse than blow off the dust and have some fun with your machine, I find it absorbs me completely, a bit like the FB games but with something to show at the end of it!!! xxxx


I'm not counting my stored patterns. Or the number of knitting magazines. Or the yarn stash. Or the needle collection. ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fried BUTTER???? Ok. In a cafe in Great Yarmouth where we had lunch, they had deep fried Mars bars on the menu!! These are a chocolate bar with caramel and a mousse-type filling. I guess they batter them first, bleurghhhhhh!


That's why we like going to the local fairs, to see what they have deep fried this year. We've had the deep fried butter and the Mars bars. They had deep fried Oreos this year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I thought that as I opted to pay more to go privately that it would be all porcelain but the shell is metal with a coating of porcelain and it is this coating that has cracked and started coming off. It's only off at the back of the tooth at the moment, looks ok and I can eat perfectly well so am a bit tempted to leave it until I come back from our trip.


The steel is probably underneath to give it strength.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi purple I'm not so bad, feeling fed up as I am still so uncomfortable, but it's not as bad.
> Anyway enough of moaning,
> I can't imagine how excited you are getting, I'm getting excited for you & Londy! Did you get MR P sorted for his clothes & food? I think layers are your answer for getting through the holiday. You will have to wear loads coming home to get all your things in your case, I'm not suggest you might be buying anything, of course!
> Have a good swim, think that's what I need to do, I'm going to investigate the hydro pool near us.
> Have a good day, lots of love. Xx


There's a UPS depot near my house. Whatever doesn't fit in the case for the return trip can be shipped.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it is sunny here but a definite feel of autumn in the air.
> 
> Only a week to go now. So much to do, so little time. - Not really I am more or less organized just a few odds and ends to sort out. Have been checking the weather in America and Canada and it will be hot when we arrive in Indiana and quite cool in Nova Scotia. Guess layers will be the way to go.
> 
> ...


Just a question about your tablets? Do you have cellular connections on them or just WiFi. And if you have cellular, have you bought an international package for them? One of the fellows here went to HongKong with his tablet and was shocked at the roaming charges because he didn't buy an international package before he left. He said he only checked his email.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They ate a whole through the top of the plastic container with bird food at mom's... They are living under the deck...


Oh dear. Hopefully the plastic container is the only thing they get into.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH will get over being cross. Let the pro climb the ladder... (My DH is not crazy about heights so no problem keeping him off most ladders. My problem, I forget I'm on it and step back. Not Good!!!


That's how mum broke her heel. She stepped back off a ladder when she thought she was on the last step. She wasn't.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not like when all the crowns were made of porcelain.. or is it.... Hate that it cracked so quickly... Obviously a flaw in the manufacturing. I have an acrylic tooth and just HATE it....


I still have all metal fillings in my teeth. I'm told for my health, it would be better to remove them all and replace with the newer fillings. I told him, he'd have to knock me out first.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our hot dogs on a stick are also dipped in cornmeal and deep fried. Corny dogs.... There is a big contest to come up with new fried foods for the Fair every year,,, fried butter was a bi one last year and a bacon thing... So tasty and totally unhealthy....


I thought you said coney dogs. Those are good too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm waiting for that too... since I still haven't taken class on this I-pad... and want something smaller for purse. Maybe smartphone is a better choice??? Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Love the sound of the Fair food. Ours opens this coming weekend and runs for 3 weeks... Don't know if I'll get to go with our trip or not.... but it is great fun. HAVE to see the Woman's building and the barns.


If you're thinking of putting it in your purse, look at the Samsung Note 4. Cell phone and writing tablet in one. I'm waiting for a bigger Samsung as I have my Nokia smartphone and like it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I should sign off and attempt to look like I'm working  
Everyone have a great day. 
I'll talk later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There's a UPS depot near my house. Whatever doesn't fit in the case for the return trip can be shipped.


Do they ship alpacas? :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just a question about your tablets? Do you have cellular connections on them or just WiFi. And if you have cellular, have you bought an international package for them? One of the fellows here went to HongKong with his tablet and was shocked at the roaming charges because he didn't buy an international package before he left. He said he only checked his email.


I think it's just wifi. The hotels seem to have free wifi. Not sure what a cellular connection is. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not counting my stored patterns. Or the number of knitting magazines. Or the yarn stash. Or the needle collection. ;-)


I'm with you there!!! I don't want to know!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I still have all metal fillings in my teeth. I'm told for my health, it would be better to remove them all and replace with the newer fillings. I told him, he'd have to knock me out first.


I still have some metal ones, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. I'm waiting for daylight so I can get my walk in. It's supposed to rain later so if I want to get it in it will be now. Not much going on here. Did some errands yesterday. Giving some thought to what to pack for my trip. Have lunch with a friend today. Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. Love and hugs to all. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just a question about your tablets? Do you have cellular connections on them or just WiFi. And if you have cellular, have you bought an international package for them? One of the fellows here went to HongKong with his tablet and was shocked at the roaming charges because he didn't buy an international package before he left. He said he only checked his email.


I did that last year when we went to the UK. Didn't need to use much of the time/data purchased and was refunded for unused time/data. Glad I had it but we did have WiFi everwhere so it was good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I'm waiting for daylight so I can get my walk in. It's supposed to rain later so if I want to get it in it will be now. Not much going on here. Did some errands yesterday. Giving some thought to what to pack for my trip. Have lunch with a friend today. Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. Love and hugs to all. xxxooo


Afternoon from here, Pam. Just had a snack and then going for a swim. It's still quite warm and sunny in the UK. All my clothes are laid out in the spare room and I keep adding a taking aways items. I guess in the end I'll just fling some in the case and as Xiang says, if we forget anything there are shops across the Pond. How's Mr Ric?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Afternoon from here, Pam. Just had a snack and then going for a swim. It's still quite warm and sunny in the UK. All my clothes are laid out in the spare room and I keep adding a taking aways items. I guess in the end I'll just fling some in the case and as Xiang says, if we forget anything there are shops across the Pond. How's Mr Ric?


It's hard to know what exactly to pack. I do the same thing and then just wear what I take and it all works out fine.  Mr Ric is fine and I trust Mr P is as well. I'm off now for my walk. Love you!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do they ship alpacas? :lol:


They've even shipped elephants. Someone has to travel with the animal in the cargo plane though.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's just wifi. The hotels seem to have free wifi. Not sure what a cellular connection is. xx


Can you get to the internet when you are in a field far away from WiFi? Then you probably have a cellular connection built into the tablet. If you can't, then it is probably WiFi only and that is no problem.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I did that last year when we went to the UK. Didn't need to use much of the time/data purchased and was refunded for unused time/data. Glad I had it but we did have WiFi everwhere so it was good.


There is free WiFi in most hotels and motels, and McDonalds and Tim Horton's. At the VIA train stations and on the GO trains.
Port Hope even has free WiFi in the town park.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Im tired as usual. I dont know where DH has got me now. I dont know if I'm on gmail or another server. Ive had about enough and it ended up with words last night. Im fed up with it all.
> 
> Dancing was good to watch last night, and I did 4 slowish dances. Its a dull dark day here. Hope your weather is better.


Glad you got some dancing in, slow ones sound just right.
It's cold here, for the last two days I have worn my fingerless gloves, in fact I am wearing them right now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You missed out the ROSE!!!!!!


Yeh, I did think of that but not sure it's a good thing to admit to, lol!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There's a UPS depot near my house. Whatever doesn't fit in the case for the return trip can be shipped.


Wonderful!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just a question about your tablets? Do you have cellular connections on them or just WiFi. And if you have cellular, have you bought an international package for them? One of the fellows here went to HongKong with his tablet and was shocked at the roaming charges because he didn't buy an international package before he left. He said he only checked his email.


Only Wi-fi!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I still have all metal fillings in my teeth. I'm told for my health, it would be better to remove them all and replace with the newer fillings. I told him, he'd have to knock me out first.


I used to have a head full of mercury amalgam fillings but when I asked if they could be changed to white ones I was told that disturbing them would give me more exposure to the mercury than leaving them alone. Most of them have now been replaced by crowns as the teeth have broken so I got my own way in the end!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's just wifi. The hotels seem to have free wifi. Not sure what a cellular connection is. xx


4g would be a cellular connection I think.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeh, I did think of that but not sure it's a good thing to admit to, lol!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


when i read this the first time i was thinking of the kind with leaves but now i know its of the bottled with a cork kind :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ladies just wanted to check in and let you all know that our dear mom is out of surgery and according to the doctor all went well getting ready to head to the hospital to see her now 

Love and hugs to all
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies just wanted to check in and let you all know that our dear mom is out of surgery and according to the doctor all went well getting ready to head to the hospital to see her now
> 
> Love and hugs to all
> Binky


So pleased everything went well, you must be so relieved! Please wish her well from all us and hope she has a speedy recovery!!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies just wanted to check in and let you all know that our dear mom is out of surgery and according to the doctor all went well getting ready to head to the hospital to see her now
> 
> Love and hugs to all
> Binky


That is good news. Wish her well from me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had enough of today.......haha...he's gone on about another holiday next month or November. I've rung up and got what I think is a good deal...he's not happy about that! Well, he can get on and do it himself. It would be cheaper if there was only one person going! I don't mind staying at home.

I went to over 60s I won £2.00 and a jar of jam.....! Nothing else has happened today other than us shouting at each other! 

Tomorrow I've to be up and at the nurse for 8.40 for blood test, then I'll make an appointment to see the doctor next week. I did mean to knit tonight but I'm too tired. I'll do a little check up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She is a one our Londy!
> How are you today GS. Glad you went to dancing, even if you can't dance I always think it's fun to listen to the music & watch others trying to dance. Hope you are going to have a good day?
> I'm going to try & go for a little walk while the sun is shining. My back & eye are sore today, sorry feeling sorry for myself. Think I'll watch a DVD or something.
> Have a good one, lots of love. Cxxxx


Down say sorry for moaning love....I do it all day and every day.......I need everyone's ears on hear and I really bend them some days.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's just wifi. The hotels seem to have free wifi. Not sure what a cellular connection is. xx


The cellular connection means you have a Sim card in your tablet, but Samsung tablets don't have that. Ifor you need to connect to the net, when there is no WiFi, just buy a phone in US or Canada, and then there is a way to "tether" the phone and tablet, so that the data on the phone plan is used by your tablet - easy as!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies just wanted to check in and let you all know that our dear mom is out of surgery and according to the doctor all went well getting ready to head to the hospital to see her now
> 
> Love and hugs to all
> Binky


Love and hugs to your mam binky......how is your dad too?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi...glad you're online. I've been trying to Skype you but I'm not getting through for some reason. I think it will be problems this end. I'll take my iPad to the boys tomorrow and see if it needs updating....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi...glad you're online. I've been trying to Skype you but I'm not getting through for some reason. I think it will be problems this end. I'll take my iPad to the boys tomorrow and see if it needs updating....


Susan if you are still on, I have a new skype address. It is xiang_xiu, but you should stI'll be able to funderstand me by searching for Judi Orenshaw. I will do a search for you, in the meantime xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I had a lovely big post written, with a message for everyone, but it disappeared, because I was doing several things at once, and I can not remember what I wrote, so this will have to suffice.

I just had a skype chat with Susan, and she is doing well - she has just gone for her supper, I might have a warm drink, in a minute - then I might be able to get a lititle more sleep 😆😴😪.

I am doing ok, , ì am having a Carotid ultrasounD, and a brain CT, this mornin, so looks like craft is out this mornIng.

Had a phone call from one of my neices yesterday, and she was extremely upset. She is interstate, to far away from home, and in a very bad, dangerous situation. I just wish I could get her, and wrap her up and keep her safe, do a while - unail she could find a save haven for h serself, even if it was in my spare room. She desperately wants to be near family, ATM, but knows that the problem could follow her. I just wish I could help her more, but just being available , for her to talk, is helping her; I just want her to be safe. I can't say anything to anyone, because she has asked me not to, so I am holding the information in a safe place, til it becomes a less intense, and she is safe.

Before I came home from Adelaide on Sunday, I was picked up by DD4, Neice #1, and 2 other girls (and a baby boy) - the girls had been to a business building weekend, {for the business they are all a part of}; and we went shopping in a big shopping place called Harbour town [it has outlets for designer brands, at a fraction of the regular price]. I bought some hair colour, that is the type that washes out, just so I can play now & then. At the moment I have periwinkle blue, and a shade of purple in my hair. It looks ok, but I will begin the process of washing it out his morning, and try and get a haircut some time this afternoon. Will see how I feel after the X-ray technicians have been playing with my head and neck.

Anyway, I shall desist from rambling now, and go and make myself a cup of something nice and warm, and chocolaty, and have something to eat and then have a shower.

Well I have come to the end of any sensible communication, or thought - so I will close this post of, and do something constructive, before I begin to get ready for the day. Sleep well everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well it is morning here, and I am up before the birds - I wish I could sleep a bit more than a few hours, this is very wearing!

Londy & Purple, I bet the molecules are jumping faster as the departure time gets closer - how I would love to meet you over there!

Nitzi, it is great that you are able to catch us through your day, sometimes. You seem to be enjoying your present position much better than your last one.

Binky, it is good to hear that your mum's op went well, now I hope the recovery is as good!

Chris, I hope you get some relief from your pain & discomfort soon

Susan, tell DH that you are all holidayed out, or that you want to head south, across the globe; to a land down under &#128518; and see what he says! 

Lifeline, I suppose you aren't going to get much more warm weather from now - I know this is a bit stupid, but I hope your winter isn't too severe

Saxy - I will just say hi! You always seem to be so busy, and I don't know how you keep up with yourself, I would be flat out doing a quarter of what you do!

Purly- is it getting close for you to be heading south again, or are you wintering one more time in the northern climes? Can you PM me with the address to use, if i need to send something, please?

Pam - I just had a look around Seattle, and I didn't know there was so much water around you.

To all I haven't mention - I hope you have a wonderful sleep xxxx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not counting my stored patterns. Or the number of knitting magazines. Or the yarn stash. Or the needle collection. ;-)


Oh, dear, I hope not! If there's a requirement that we catalog/report our excesses, I'll just have to leave the room immediately!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Oh, dear, I hope not! If there's a requirement that we catalog/report our excesses, I'll just have to leave the room immediately!! :lol:  :lol:


Hi Katy, how are you ..... I am but to have a cuppa of something, and breakfast.

Our breaking news this morning - an 18 yo who has been making death threats against ou Pimento Minister, had his passport cancelled, and was being watched by the auhorities; was shot dead after stabbing 2 police officers - one was a minor injury, the other was stabbed multiple times, but is stable now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi everyone, I had a lovely big post written, with a message for everyone, but it disappeared, because I was doing several things at once, and I can not remember what I wrote, so this will have to suffice.
> 
> I just had a skype chat with Susan, and she is doing well - she has just gone for her supper, I might have a warm drink, in a minute - then I might be able to get a lititle more sleep 😆😴😪.
> 
> ...


Hope your neice stays safe. Glad you had a nice skype with Susan. I'm off to bed now. Night night xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa, glad your Mum is ok. Hugs to her from me. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Had a phone call from one of my neices yesterday, and she was extremely upset. She is interstate, to far away from home, and in a very bad, dangerous situation. I just wish I could get her, and wrap her up and keep her safe, do a while - unail she could find a save haven for h serself, even if it was in my spare room. She desperately wants to be near family, ATM, but knows that the problem could follow her. I just wish I could help her more, but just being available , for her to talk, is helping her; I just want her to be safe. I can't say anything to anyone, because she has asked me not to, so I am holding the information in a safe place, til it becomes a less intense, and she is safe.
> 
> Hi Judi, I feel for your frustration that you can't be more help to your niece, I too hope she stays safe until she can safely get away. In the meantime, so good that she can turn to you for some comforting reassuring words. Hope it all works out. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Oh, dear, I hope not! If there's a requirement that we catalog/report our excesses, I'll just have to leave the room immediately!! :lol:  :lol:


And I'd better come with you xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There is free WiFi in most hotels and motels, and McDonalds and Tim Horton's. At the VIA train stations and on the GO trains.
> Port Hope even has free WiFi in the town park.


That's pretty much the way it was when we were traveling last year. I'll just leave my mobile data turned off and I should be fine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well it is morning here, and I am up before the birds - I wish I could sleep a bit more than a few hours, this is very wearing!
> 
> Londy & Purple, I bet the molecules are jumping faster as the departure time gets closer - how I would love to meet you over there!
> 
> ...


Surrounded by it!!!! We love in a really beautiful part of the states.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Oh, dear, I hope not! If there's a requirement that we catalog/report our excesses, I'll just have to leave the room immediately!! :lol:  :lol:


Me, too!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lisa, glad your Mum is ok. Hugs to her from me. Xx


And from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> 4g would be a cellular connection I think.


I hsve 4G but can turn my mobile data off and only use WiFi.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Surrounded by it!!!! We love in a really beautiful part of the states.


Absolutely!!! Love, AND live. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Absolutely!!! Love, AND live. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oops..was supposed to be live but I love it, too!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been to see mom and she was doing really good just still really sleepy, they did make her get up and sit in a chair for a while tonight and tomorrow she will have to take a walk........ I'm going up in the morning for a bit.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think your advice is always good. Very logical. We can rely on Jolly to know a way to deal with something. Theres only you thinks you cant!!!!! Well done again jolly....


I think what I just wrote is gone...kitty Suzi just walked on the iPad and poof, no message. I was saying thank you for the sweet compliment. There is too much to deal with...but I try to stay afloat. If anything has helped me I try to pass it on.i have been encouraged by the strength you all have. I know when your kitchen was amuck, you got through it quite well. And Dreamweaver with such serious health issues...all of you just very courageous. 
Driving home late time I get such an aweful grieving but tonight it didn't happen. Caught me by surprise. My friend's mom died 9 years ago this week and she just phoned to chat. I was able to talk and not be sad after. 
My kitty has dark urine and I'm worried but nothing i can do til tomorrow.
I bought a grey top with purple flowers and green leaves across the front, some sequins, $20 was $49 at Macy's. Not sure which to wear to the wedding. I'm knitting a cowl or it might be a scarf on size 11 needles with multi color ribbony yarn. It's yo k2tog to make a netish look. Goes fast.,,will wear with the orangeish top. Got a variegated yarn to do a lacy something ..green variegated will go with the grey 
flower top. I don't know what I'll end up with. Probably overalls and plaid flannel shirt.  not sure what a barn wedding calls for tho the aunt, my 
frirnd, says its still ritzy! Mooch kitty is now on my lap. Best send before he erases this time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like really good advice Polly!!


Thank you. If something has helped me, I try to pass it on.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There was a saying when we were in Florida, don't do today what you can put off until tomorrow. If it can wait, let it wait. We all have enough to do to stress us out today. Worry about tomorrow, tomorrow. :-D


I'm reading a book about business success called "Before Happiness" and he says like you say. He says worry about failure or future difficulty saps the mind from thinking about ways to proceed successfully. I'm use to worrying snd planning to avoid trouble. I want to get a more positive attitude.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome back. Someone will be here anytime you decide to pop in. I hope life gets easier for you soon.
> It's fair time here too, and harvest time. I love the price of food at this time of year. I just wish that I still had a second freezer to freeze all the good stuff.
> If you can get a can of compressed air from a computer store, that will also kill the bedbugs. The compressed air is usually used for cleaning out keyboards, but the bugs don't like the cold. Our desktop support people use it for blasting their shoes whenever they have to go into an infested location to work on a computer. It kills the bugs and the eggs.


Good to know. Thanks. Yesterday I was looking over a knitting magazine in the market and a green spider like a green pearl with legs came off onto my purse. I used the magazine to flip it to the floor and stomped it, I don't like spiders tho I let the one by my front door knob alone since I'm hoping it will kill tics in the front lawn. Son is still tired from the Lyme desease.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK, that's a new one for me. Sounds like fun.


Was it flowers in baskets. I got that pattern and it said to color the flowers with crayon. Does the crayon come off when the piece is washed?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agee, it does!


I thought it might sound preachy tho it wasn't meant to be. Just sharing what works for me. I do need to get busy here. Too many boxes untouched. I got a metal rack that takes hangers ontop but has 6 boxes on the bottom. It may fit in my bedroom or laundry room. Trying to store things without the house looking like a storage unit. I say my house is furnishrd in Early Tupper ware.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just thought I'd tell you the latest...My new cleaning lady cant come tomorrow because her little boy has a vial infection and its contagious.....She will come next monday m,orning....
> 
> Also, I'm in a mess, with my e mail server and my gmail.....If you send me jes I will have to give you my gmail account..I dont know if Im on BUM or elbow......Ill sort it tomorrow


I sympathize! Cameras, cell phones and computers!! Yuck! The 1 1/2 inch by 3 inch direction book came with my new camera has pictures not words. It's impossible to understand. Im taking it back if my son can't figure it out. New devices need new brains and mine is a very old brain. I just want to aim and shoot the picture. I don't want it on wifi or computer or the moon which is where it will end up if I use this camera!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's what I always do as well.


I'll use that next time. Too late for this piece. What it is is what it stays. I've put it on hold til I get this cowl/scarf done. I needed a real from it anyway. I use to use dpn and not be annoyed..not sure why it is such a pesky thing now. Since my friend started teaching we don't chat as much and I think I miss the chats.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have tried to change... Just not patient enough and really can't get the hang of the purling. Of course, I don't have a good incentive either so half-hearted attempts at best.


Continental reminds me of crocheting with a point instead of a hook. I think it goes faster. I taught myself to do it and my aunt thought I was knitting backward.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine is gathering dust and I must have over 1000 designs'' at least. There are so many cool things you can do.. like lace snowflakes on stabilizer.... Need to get back to it someday.


I have patterns bookmarked on iPad and in my nook library. I think I should be saving them somehow in case the iPad dies. Not sure how? May go to apple store to say "help!"


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Katy, how are you ..... I am but to have a cuppa of something, and breakfast.
> 
> Our breaking news this morning - an 18 yo who has been making death threats against ou Pimento Minister, had his passport cancelled, and was being watched by the auhorities; was shot dead after stabbing 2 police officers - one was a minor injury, the other was stabbed multiple times, but is stable now.


thats one less for society to worry about!..What is the matter with these people.Drugs I suspect

:thumbdown:

Ive been up since 7.30mand am going to get my blod taken. Its pouring with rain today, and Ive got a pile of washing to dry....never mind.
will catchup and drink coffee.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi...Thinking of your niece.....x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey, everything in the garden smells really lovely and fresh. Going to tidy the house today and make sure Mr P knows where everything is and of course write him loads of lists (none of which he will read) but it will make me feel that I have done my bit.

I hope you are all ok. and will catch up with you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been to see mom and she was doing really good just still really sleepy, they did make her get up and sit in a chair for a while tonight and tomorrow she will have to take a walk........ I'm going up in the morning for a bit.


She will be galloping around like a two-year-old before you know it! Heaven help you now!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think what I just wrote is gone...kitty Suzi just walked on the iPad and poof, no message. I was saying thank you for the sweet compliment. There is too much to deal with...but I try to stay afloat. If anything has helped me I try to pass it on.i have been encouraged by the strength you all have. I know when your kitchen was amuck, you got through it quite well. And Dreamweaver with such serious health issues...all of you just very courageous.
> Driving home late time I get such an aweful grieving but tonight it didn't happen. Caught me by surprise. My friend's mom died 9 years ago this week and she just phoned to chat. I was able to talk and not be sad after.
> My kitty has dark urine and I'm worried but nothing i can do til tomorrow.
> I bought a grey top with purple flowers and green leaves across the front, some sequins, $20 was $49 at Macy's. Not sure which to wear to the wedding. I'm knitting a cowl or it might be a scarf on size 11 needles with multi color ribbony yarn. It's yo k2tog to make a netish look. Goes fast.,,will wear with the orangeish top. Got a variegated yarn to do a lacy something ..green variegated will go with the grey
> ...


Hope you pussycat is ok. Has he been eating too much dry food maybe? I know that can affect their kidneys and cause a problem. Fingers crossed for him. 
Your outfits all sound lovely but the one with the sequins sounds really nice. I'm sure you'll look just right on the day!
I have a friend who lost her DH suddenly a few years back and she was, of course, devastated. Then one morning, a couple of years later, she woke and was horrified that she was out of bed and making tea before she remembered to be sad. You can't fight it, it is nature's way to heal us and help us recover and get on with our lives. Don't beat yourself up for feeling better!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I thought it might sound preachy tho it wasn't meant to be. Just sharing what works for me. I do need to get busy here. Too many boxes untouched. I got a metal rack that takes hangers ontop but has 6 boxes on the bottom. It may fit in my bedroom or laundry room. Trying to store things without the house looking like a storage unit. I say my house is furnishrd in Early Tupper ware.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy London, but as Mrs P says, the garden, particularly my Heucheras, love it!!
Have just come back from Weight Watchers and I can't believe it but I only put on half a pound last week! If you had seen what I ate you would be stunned too!!! I have nearly a week to get rid of that and then I shall have my dear friend keeping me on the straight and narrow so hopefully won't do too much damage while I am away.
We are on school pick-up today and have them for a sleepover, YAY!! In the meantime, I need to do some serious sorting out for our trip! Catch you later, have a good one everybody!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hope you pussycat is ok. Has he been eating too much dry food maybe? I know that can affect their kidneys and cause a problem. Fingers crossed for him.
> Your outfits all sound lovely but the one with the sequins sounds really nice. I'm sure you'll look just right on the day!
> I have a friend who lost her DH suddenly a few years back and she was, of course, devastated. Then one morning, a couple of years later, she woke and was horrified that she was out of bed and making tea before she remembered to be sad. You can't fight it, it is nature's way to heal us and help us recover and get on with our lives. Don't beat yourself up for feeling better!! xxxx


I totally agree, I remember when I had a loss I used to feel guilty if I hadn't thought of him, it does get easier.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies just wanted to check in and let you all know that our dear mom is out of surgery and according to the doctor all went well getting ready to head to the hospital to see her now
> 
> Love and hugs to all
> Binky


Thinking of you all, especially mum. X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Had a phone call from one of my neices yesterday, and she was extremely upset. She is interstate, to far away from home, and in a very bad, dangerous situation. I just wish I could get her, and wrap her up and keep her safe, do a while - unail she could find a save haven for h serself, even if it was in my spare room. She desperately wants to be near family, ATM, but knows that the problem could follow her. I just wish I could help her more, but just being available , for her to talk, is helping her; I just want her to be safe. I can't say anything to anyone, because she has asked me not to, so I am holding the information in a safe place, til it becomes a less intense, and she is safe.
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi...Thinking of your niece.....x


Thanks Susan xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Cool this morning, but it will warm up.
I worked some more rows on the cardi with the Argentina yarn. I'm not sure I like kettle dyed yarn. I don't have 3 skeins that were the same. I'll try to post a pic tonight when there is light.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a rainy London, but as Mrs P says, the garden, particularly my Heucheras, love it!!
> Have just come back from Weight Watchers and I can't believe it but I only put on half a pound last week! If you had seen what I ate you would be stunned too!!! I have nearly a week to get rid of that and then I shall have my dear friend keeping me on the straight and narrow so hopefully won't do too much damage while I am away.
> We are on school pick-up today and have them for a sleepover, YAY!! In the meantime, I need to do some serious sorting out for our trip! Catch you later, have a good one everybody!! Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


I found another website you might like
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/six-photos-niagara-falls/36464/
Won't be long now.
You'll get in lots of walking when you are here so the weight won't get a chance to settle


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think what I just wrote is gone...kitty Suzi just walked on the iPad and poof, no message. I was saying thank you for the sweet compliment. There is too much to deal with...but I try to stay afloat. If anything has helped me I try to pass it on.i have been encouraged by the strength you all have. I know when your kitchen was amuck, you got through it quite well. And Dreamweaver with such serious health issues...all of you just very courageous.
> Driving home late time I get such an aweful grieving but tonight it didn't happen. Caught me by surprise. My friend's mom died 9 years ago this week and she just phoned to chat. I was able to talk and not be sad after.
> My kitty has dark urine and I'm worried but nothing i can do til tomorrow.
> I bought a grey top with purple flowers and green leaves across the front, some sequins, $20 was $49 at Macy's. Not sure which to wear to the wedding. I'm knitting a cowl or it might be a scarf on size 11 needles with multi color ribbony yarn. It's yo k2tog to make a netish look. Goes fast.,,will wear with the orangeish top. Got a variegated yarn to do a lacy something ..green variegated will go with the grey
> ...


One barn wedding that I went to was casual, even included some denim. The second one that I went to was dress-up. The bridal party were all dressed in heritage dresses and suits. I wouldn't be at all surprised if you get a mixture of both.
Your yarn sounds good to me. I like variegated.
Hope kitty is doing better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I lost track of time again.
Gotta run.
I'll talk later.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found another website you might like
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/six-photos-niagara-falls/36464/
> Won't be long now.
> You'll get in lots of walking when you are here so the weight won't get a chance to settle


Excellent!!! 
That looks spectacular but I'd sooner it wasn't that cold while we were there!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been to see mom and she was doing really good just still really sleepy, they did make her get up and sit in a chair for a while tonight and tomorrow she will have to take a walk........ I'm going up in the morning for a bit.


That's really good news, Binky! Hope the forward progress continues.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I found another website you might like
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/six-photos-niagara-falls/36464/
> Won't be long now.
> You'll get in lots of walking when you are here so the weight won't get a chance to settle


Beautiful photos!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Excellent!!!
> That looks spectacular but I'd sooner it wasn't that cold while we were there!!!


Me, too! Gotta start thinking about what to pack.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Rainy here today, too. It began yesterday and is still going strong. My flowers all love I. We really needed it but it definitely puts a crimp in my walking! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Down say sorry for moaning love....I do it all day and every day.......I need everyone's ears on hear and I really bend them some days.


You are excused, we all like a moan don't we! I was in a right mood yesterday but feel better today. 
Where are you sending your DH on holiday to? We are supposed to be going away but not sure if it will happen. I shall look forward to MR B retiring, until I get fed up with him around all the time!  Hugs. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not counting my stored patterns. Or the number of knitting magazines. Or the yarn stash. Or the needle collection. ;-)


I couldn't


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So pleased everything went well, you must be so relieved! Please wish her well from all us and hope she has a speedy recovery!!! xxx


I endorse that!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have patterns bookmarked on iPad and in my nook library. I think I should be saving them somehow in case the iPad dies. Not sure how? May go to apple store to say "help!"


I use a program called portaportal. It holds all my bookmarks, separated into general categories and sub-folders, but all visible in one list. It's free and has a reasonably easy learning curve IMHO. Here's the link: http://www.portaportal.com/

One of the neat things about portaportal is that I can access my account from any computer, so I won't have to rebuild it if my home computer dies. I can add or subtract as many links as I want, and it doesn't have pop-up ads. I like it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RBL lunch today. That was good. Except the gammon steak was rather salty and now I need lots of liquid! The sun is shining through the window next to me and nearly blinding me. It's wonderful, but not helping my typing!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone. It started off rainy this morning, but has turned into a lovely afternoon. I didn't need my fingerless gloves so much today. DH and I have discussed putting the douvet onto the bed tonight as we have both been waking feeling chilly.

Binky and Linky I hope your mum continues well on the road to recovery.
Xiang sending good wishes to your niece and hope she stays safe.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi saxy....I've been on school pickup.....I'm waiting here for DIL to come home from school. They've had off stead in today.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I ve changed my email girls...I THINK I've told you the new one by private message....I hope I've told you all. If you haven't got one it means I've missed you by mistake but I still love you tons...can you let me know if you haven't got it....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi saxy....I've been on school pickup.....I'm waiting here for DIL to come home from school. They've had off stead in today.......


Ooooh Horrible. Hope it went well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Susan xxx


I'm thinking of you and your niece, too. I hope she's safe until she's able to get out of this dangerous situation.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I endorse that!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I use a program called portaportal. It holds all my bookmarks, separated into general categories and sub-folders, but all visible in one list. It's free and has a reasonably easy learning curve IMHO. Here's the link: http://www.portaportal.com/
> 
> One of the neat things about portaportal is that I can access my account from any computer, so I won't have to rebuild it if my home computer dies. I can add or subtract as many links as I want, and it doesn't have pop-up ads. I like it.


That sounds like a good program to have.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pam I've just been taking a peek at all your beautiful shawls. You have put a lot of work into them. Really quite spectacular. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam I've just been taking a peek at all your beautiful shawls. You have put a lot of work into them. Really quite spectacular. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Rebecca! Fun to do. I'm really enjoying the process of lace knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I use a program called portaportal. It holds all my bookmarks, separated into general categories and sub-folders, but all visible in one list. It's free and has a reasonably easy learning curve IMHO. Here's the link: http://www.portaportal.com/
> 
> One of the neat things about portaportal is that I can access my account from any computer, so I won't have to rebuild it if my home computer dies. I can add or subtract as many links as I want, and it doesn't have pop-up ads. I like it.


Thanks Katy, I've bookmarked that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi saxy....I've been on school pickup.....I'm waiting here for DIL to come home from school. They've had off stead in today.......


Me too but I've got mine overnight. I love them dearly, as you know butt, boy, they were lively tonight!! They just go nuts at bedtime but you can't help but laugh!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Ooooh Horrible. Hope it went well.


My two have gone out for pie & mash and the Greenwich Comedy Festival!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She will be galloping around like a two-year-old before you know it! Heaven help you now!!! xxx


I went to see her earlier and she walked further than they asked her too and was complaining about walking when I said Mom you are past where they wanted you to go and she was like oh Ok but she was moving pretty good sore but moving that is a good thing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to see her earlier and she walked further than they asked her too and was complaining about walking when I said Mom you are past where they wanted you to go and she was like oh Ok but she was moving pretty good sore but moving that is a good thing.


That is good!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I couldn't


I wouldn't!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It started off rainy this morning, but has turned into a lovely afternoon. I didn't need my fingerless gloves so much today. DH and I have discussed putting the douvet onto the bed tonight as we have both been waking feeling chilly.
> 
> Binky and Linky I hope your mum continues well on the road to recovery.
> Xiang sending good wishes to your niece and hope she stays safe.


Hi Lifeline, hoe are you? I was thinking of you today, did you finish your coulottes?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It started off rainy this morning, but has turned into a lovely afternoon. I didn't need my fingerless gloves so much today. DH and I have discussed putting the douvet onto the bed tonight as we have both been waking feeling chilly.
> 
> Binky and Linky I hope your mum continues well on the road to recovery.
> Xiang sending good wishes to your niece and hope she stays safe.


Hi Lifeline, hoe are you? I was thinking of you today, did you finish your coulottes?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I ve changed my email girls...I THINK I've told you the new one by private message....I hope I've told you all. If you haven't got one it means I've missed you by mistake but I still love you tons...can you let me know if you haven't got it....


You never sent to me or perhaps you don't want to be my friend.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I went to see her earlier and she walked further than they asked her too and was complaining about walking when I said Mom you are past where they wanted you to go and she was like oh Ok but she was moving pretty good sore but moving that is a good thing.


Good, hope she continues to progress


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You never sent to me or perhaps you don't want to be my friend.


Of course you are,,,,,, I did send to you silly......I sent you a joke! Anyway I'll private message you xxxxxx


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to see her earlier and she walked further than they asked her too and was complaining about walking when I said Mom you are past where they wanted you to go and she was like oh Ok but she was moving pretty good sore but moving that is a good thing.


Sounds like your mom is coming along pretty well. Good for her!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Lifeline, hoe are you? I was thinking of you today, did you finish your coulottes?


Not finished yet!!! I'm waiting on getting a zipper foot. My machine didn't come with one, so I sent for one and it's the wrong one! I think I'm going to fasten with buttons instead.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good early morning from Surrey. Had to take Mr P to the hospital early for some tests. It's lovely and sunny here today although a tad chilly.

Lisa, glad to hear your Mum is moving around, hope she doesn't go overdoing it. Give her a hug from me. 

Hope everyone is ok. I've a pile of washing to do this morning and then I have to wait to find out when to collect Mr. P, guess I will just have to do some knitting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mornng girls.....I have to pack my litttle case today. Tomorrow I go to Liverpool with lynn. I must say I'm not too keen, because I'm so tired. Im going to pop in the bath this morning and have an easy day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have booked a holiday in Florida! just DH and me. We did it yesterday, but I never said anything because I ewanted to tell my florida friend purley first....We are staying in a hotel that weve stayed in 3 times. Its fine. WQe still have a little spending money from 
August and our health insurance4 is for a year. We also have disney tickets so we got a really good deal from the travel agent and we are going in November.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 12'C (52'F). Near zero visibility fog. I'll have to drive slowly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have booked a holiday in Florida! just DH and me. We did it yesterday, but I never said anything because I ewanted to tell my florida friend purley first....We are staying in a hotel that weve stayed in 3 times. Its fine. WQe still have a little spending money from
> August and our health insurance4 is for a year. We also have disney tickets so we got a really good deal from the travel agent and we are going in November.


Wonderful. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good early morning from Surrey. Had to take Mr P to the hospital early for some tests. It's lovely and sunny here today although a tad chilly.
> 
> Lisa, glad to hear your Mum is moving around, hope she doesn't go overdoing it. Give her a hug from me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I've a pile of washing to do this morning and then I have to wait to find out when to collect Mr. P, guess I will just have to do some knitting.


Have fun knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Not finished yet!!! I'm waiting on getting a zipper foot. My machine didn't come with one, so I sent for one and it's the wrong one! I think I'm going to fasten with buttons instead.


I lucked out. Every machine that has been in this house is a Singer. The zipper foot fits on ALL of them. Even the Singer treadle. I guess they never changed the design.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I went to see her earlier and she walked further than they asked her too and was complaining about walking when I said Mom you are past where they wanted you to go and she was like oh Ok but she was moving pretty good sore but moving that is a good thing.


Good for her. She'll be back to her old self in no time at all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I ve changed my email girls...I THINK I've told you the new one by private message....I hope I've told you all. If you haven't got one it means I've missed you by mistake but I still love you tons...can you let me know if you haven't got it....


You have my email address. Can you send me an email from your new address.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> RBL lunch today. That was good. Except the gammon steak was rather salty and now I need lots of liquid! The sun is shining through the window next to me and nearly blinding me. It's wonderful, but not helping my typing!


I haven't seen gammon steaks over here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! Gotta start thinking about what to pack.


I have to empty the yarn out my suitcase so I can throw some clothes in there. ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to leave now so I can drive slowly in the fog.
I'll talk to you later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have booked a holiday in Florida! just DH and me. We did it yesterday, but I never said anything because I ewanted to tell my florida friend purley first....We are staying in a hotel that weve stayed in 3 times. Its fine. WQe still have a little spending money from
> August and our health insurance4 is for a year. We also have disney tickets so we got a really good deal from the travel agent and we are going in November.


That sounds great, you really are a jet setter. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just done a practice pack as I hadn't a clue what 50 lbs of stuff looked like. Got to about 40 lbs, daren't take much more otherwise I'll never lift the darn case. Looks like there may be room for the 3 alpacas that I want to bring back. Anyone know how big a qivit is? :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Not finished yet!!! I'm waiting on getting a zipper foot. My machine didn't come with one, so I sent for one and it's the wrong one! I think I'm going to fasten with buttons instead.


Velcro?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have booked a holiday in Florida! just DH and me. We did it yesterday, but I never said anything because I ewanted to tell my florida friend purley first....We are staying in a hotel that weve stayed in 3 times. Its fine. WQe still have a little spending money from
> August and our health insurance4 is for a year. We also have disney tickets so we got a really good deal from the travel agent and we are going in November.


Let's face it Susan, it's not only knitting you're addicted to, is it?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Good for you, hope you have a wonderful time at your own pace this time!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't seen gammon steaks over here.


Really? I'm surprised because I thought one of the things Canada was famous for was bacon!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to empty the yarn out my suitcase so I can throw some clothes in there. ;-)


Nah, just bring the yarn, we'll share it out!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have just done a practice pack as I hadn't a clue what 50 lbs of stuff looked like. Got to about 40 lbs, daren't take much more otherwise I'll never lift the darn case. Looks like there may be room for the 3 alpacas that I want to bring back. Anyone know how big a qivit is? :shock:


Think of a buffalo. Now think of a baby buffalo........NO, it is _not_ going in my case, I'll never get the pong out!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I dodged the dentist! Got home from having my hair cut to hear that the dentist called and the lab have sent him a metal coloured crown instead of a white one! They can't get another in before I go on our trip so i will have to manage with the one that cracked a bit. Don't worry girls, I can still eat just fine!!!
Going out to meet a friend for lunch now, catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Think of a buffalo. Now think of a baby buffalo........NO, it is _not_ going in my case, I'll never get the pong out!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not even if I vacuum pack it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I dodged the dentist! Got home from having my hair cut to hear that the dentist called and the lab have sent him a metal coloured crown instead of a white one! They can't get another in before I go on our trip so i will have to manage with the one that cracked a bit. Don't worry girls, I can still eat just fine!!!
> Going out to meet a friend for lunch now, catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxx


What a bummer. Enjoy your lunch. Hosp has rong and I pick up Mr P AT 3PM.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have booked a holiday in Florida! just DH and me. We did it yesterday, but I never said anything because I ewanted to tell my florida friend purley first....We are staying in a hotel that weve stayed in 3 times. Its fine. WQe still have a little spending money from
> August and our health insurance4 is for a year. We also have disney tickets so we got a really good deal from the travel agent and we are going in November.


that's great news - for you and Purly. This time you should enjoy it more.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I lucked out. Every machine that has been in this house is a Singer. The zipper foot fits on ALL of them. Even the Singer treadle. I guess they never changed the design.


If it works they shouldn't. Well done Singer for not changing things just for the sake of selling something new, which most firms seem to do nowadays.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't seen gammon steaks over here.


they're common here. Maybe you call them something else? Thick slices of bacon joints.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to empty the yarn out my suitcase so I can throw some clothes in there. ;-)


then where will you hide it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Velcro?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


that wouldn't work for me. One deep breathe and I'd burst open!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have booked a holiday in Florida! just DH and me. We did it yesterday, but I never said anything because I ewanted to tell my florida friend purley first....We are staying in a hotel that weve stayed in 3 times. Its fine. WQe still have a little spending money from
> August and our health insurance4 is for a year. We also have disney tickets so we got a really good deal from the travel agent and we are going in November.


That is great news for you. It should hopefully be more restful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good early morning from Surrey. Had to take Mr P to the hospital early for some tests. It's lovely and sunny here today although a tad chilly.
> 
> Lisa, glad to hear your Mum is moving around, hope she doesn't go overdoing it. Give her a hug from me.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I've a pile of washing to do this morning and then I have to wait to find out when to collect Mr. P, guess I will just have to do some knitting.


Hope all goes well with Mr P. Enjoy your knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 12'C (52'F). Near zero visibility fog. I'll have to drive slowly.


Very slowly. Be safe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to empty the yarn out my suitcase so I can throw some clothes in there. ;-)


Great storage space, though!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sounds like your mom is coming along pretty well. Good for her!


Thank you KatyNora and I don't think I have welcomed you so welcome to our little family!

I don't know why but when I wrote that I was thinking about Stitch when he said "we are a family it is small but it is good"


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have pacfked a little case and I think im done..I havent even got my clothes on today. Tums right off as you will expect it to be......Shall have a bath and get into some clean pjs.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not even if I vacuum pack it?


Yeh, that would work!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a bummer. Enjoy your lunch. Hosp has rong and I pick up Mr P AT 3PM.


How did Mr P get on? Give him my kindest regards!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If it works they shouldn't. Well done Singer for not changing things just for the sake of selling something new, which most firms seem to do nowadays.


I agree Saxy. I have two Janome machines which are great but the feet are not interchangeable, grrrr!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that wouldn't work for me. One deep breathe and I'd burst open!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had a bath!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How did Mr P get on? Give him my kindest regards!!!


Home now, tests were all clear. Much relief, thanks xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a bath!


Good for you :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have booked a holiday in Florida! just DH and me. We did it yesterday, but I never said anything because I ewanted to tell my florida friend purley first....We are staying in a hotel that weve stayed in 3 times. Its fine. WQe still have a little spending money from
> August and our health insurance4 is for a year. We also have disney tickets so we got a really good deal from the travel agent and we are going in November.


What a treat, you will have the best of times I am sure!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 12'C (52'F). Near zero visibility fog. I'll have to drive slowly.


I hope you had a safe journey.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Velcro?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hadn't thought of that, but I have thought of poppers on tape. I will properly look at it this weekend.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree Saxy. I have two Janome machines which are great but the feet are not interchangeable, grrrr!!!


That's useful to know as my new machine is a Janome. I should have researched you girls about all this before going to press!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home now, tests were all clear. Much relief, thanks xxxx


Good news :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good for you :thumbup:


Ditto...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I hope you had a safe journey.


Thanks, only had fog in two valleys.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home now, tests were all clear. Much relief, thanks xxxx


You can now exhale that breath that you were holding


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks, only had fog in two valleys.


That's good news. Has it all cleared up now?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have pacfked a little case and I think im done..I havent even got my clothes on today. Tums right off as you will expect it to be......Shall have a bath and get into some clean pjs.


Now this is a lady who knows how to pack. My case is on wheels, for a reason. I always pack TOO MUCH.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's good news. Has it all cleared up now?


Yes, as soon as the sun got high enough. Cool nights+ warm days = fog.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great storage space, though!


And not visible. Which is sometimes a good thing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> then where will you hide it?


I have a cubby hole behind the downstairs computer that the cat uses most of the time because the computer blows warm air in there. If I turn the computer off and don't turn it on until I get back, I can stuff the yarn in there until I return.
I have hidey holes all over the house. I pack well


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, as soon as the sun got high enough. Cool nights+ warm days = fog.


Yep! We had a lot of that last week.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> they're common here. Maybe you call them something else? Thick slices of bacon joints.


We have Canadian back bacon. Not the same thing, I don't think.

From Wikipedia:
Peameal bacon (also known as cornmeal bacon) is a type of bacon originating in Toronto, Canada. The name reflects the historic practice of rolling the cured and trimmed boneless loin in dried and ground yellow peas, originally for preservation reasons. Since the war years it has been rolled in ground yellow cornmeal. It is low in fat, and slow cured. A pork loin is pickled in brine, then rolled in cornmeal and grilled in medium sized slices until the centre is slightly rare and the cornmeal coating and external fat turns crisp in the grill.

It is often served as a sandwich; the above prepared bacon is then served on a Kaiser roll. It is usually a general practice to add mayonnaise, lettuce, and tomato.[2]


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have pacfked a little case and I think im done..I havent even got my clothes on today. Tums right off as you will expect it to be......Shall have a bath and get into some clean pjs.


And rest up for your weekend!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yep! We had a lot of that last week.


I like the fog. So long as I only have to walk in it and not drive in it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home now, tests were all clear. Much relief, thanks xxxx


Great news!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Now this is a lady who knows how to pack. My case is on wheels, for a reason. I always pack TOO MUCH.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And not visible. Which is sometimes a good thing.


I agree!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Think of a buffalo. Now think of a baby buffalo........NO, it is _not_ going in my case, I'll never get the pong out!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Think large goat. They are related.
We could fit a couple of stuffed ones in. I just checked Toronto Zoo's gift shop. They don't have any at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!


I've got too much Girl Guide in me I guess. I want to be prepared for everything. :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> We have booked a holiday in Florida! just DH and me. We did it yesterday, but I never said anything because I ewanted to tell my florida friend purley first....We are staying in a hotel that weve stayed in 3 times. Its fine. WQe still have a little spending money from
> August and our health insurance4 is for a year. We also have disney tickets so we got a really good deal from the travel agent and we are going in November.


Well done for the holiday! I hope you have a great time & you have a REST!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to pop off for a bit and grab something to eat. I have a hankering now for peameal bacon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've got too much Girl Guide in me I guess. I want to be prepared for everything. :roll:


You just never know, do you?!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Think large goat. They are related.
> We could fit a couple of stuffed ones in. I just checked Toronto Zoo's gift shop. They don't have any at the moment.


Very large!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home now, tests were all clear. Much relief, thanks xxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home now, tests were all clear. Much relief, thanks xxxx


HOORAY MR P :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have Canadian back bacon. Not the same thing, I don't think.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> Peameal bacon (also known as cornmeal bacon) is a type of bacon originating in Toronto, Canada. The name reflects the historic practice of rolling the cured and trimmed boneless loin in dried and ground yellow peas, originally for preservation reasons. Since the war years it has been rolled in ground yellow cornmeal. It is low in fat, and slow cured. A pork loin is pickled in brine, then rolled in cornmeal and grilled in medium sized slices until the centre is slightly rare and the cornmeal coating and external fat turns crisp in the grill.
> ...


*From London Girl*;Ok, this is typically how one of our bacon (or gammon) steaks would be served. Ooh, I'm hungry now, looking at that!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Think large goat. They are related.
> We could fit a couple of stuffed ones in. I just checked Toronto Zoo's gift shop. They don't have any at the moment.


Now thats one ugly animal :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has made the tea today. I'm really having a lazy day. We are going on the train tomorrow and taking a sandwhich! Ive pinched a little cash out of my holiday purse, I'll have to put it back when I come home.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> they're common here. Maybe you call them something else? Thick slices of bacon joints.


It's my DH's favourite dinner, nearly always has it when we go out for a meal. I just told him they don't do gammon steaks in the USA so sorry we shall not be visiting! Lol!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hadn't thought of that, but I have thought of poppers on tape. I will properly look at it this weekend.


I got some feet for my machine on Amerzon. What make is your machine? If it's new you should have goth zipper supplied with it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello I have been to the frog pond (well the tink pond but we won't split hairs will we I still took it out) I read the directions for the bottom of the sweater and proceeded to do it wrong so I had to tink four rows and now I am hopefully almost done just the sleeves to go!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I got some feet for my machine on Amerzon. What make is your machine? If it's new you should have goth zipper supplied with it.


I find it odd that there wasn't one with it, there wasn't one listed in the booklet of all that was supposed to come with it, so it wasn't an oversight!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> HOORAY MR P :thumbup:


Yes hoorah! For .mr P


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *From London Girl*;Ok, this is typically how one of our bacon (or gammon) steaks would be served. Ooh, I'm hungry now, looking at that!!!


That looks like our ham steaks yummy!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's my DH's favourite dinner, nearly always has it when we go out for a meal. I just told him they don't do gammon steaks in the USA so sorry we shall not be visiting! Lol!


we have them we just call them ham steaks!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for yor good wishes, he is much relieved and his bp is back down. I am looking after the gks this evrning as DD and Sil are both on svhool duty.

thanks for the qivit ohoto, I want 3 to go eith the alpacas.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I have been to the frog pond (well the tink pond but we won't split hairs will we I still took it out) I read the directions for the bottom of the sweater and proceeded to do it wrong so I had to tink four rows and now I am hopefully almost done just the sleeves to go!!!


Isn't it satisfying when you've re-knit something and got it right?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for yor good wishes, he is much relieved and his bp is back down. I am looking after the gks this evrning as DD and Sil are both on svhool duty.
> 
> thanks for the qivit ohoto, I want 3 to go eith the alpacas.


Did you finish the bottle dear??!!! xxxxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you finish the bottle dear??!!! xxxxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


Shes pissed again :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

right....When im away I
ll try and keep in touch. If not on my ipad then I'll send a text message to say Im ok...or maybe not! I think Ive got everything I need.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> right....When im away I
> ll try and keep in touch. If not on my ipad then I'll send a text message to say Im ok...or maybe not! I think Ive got everything I need.


Well, whatever you do - have FUN!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shes pissed again :XD:


I wasn't! I was trying to get LM to do her reading and GS to feed the guinea pigs, honestly. Anyway I'm home now and ready for bed. It's been a long day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> right....When im away I
> ll try and keep in touch. If not on my ipad then I'll send a text message to say Im ok...or maybe not! I think Ive got everything I need.


Have a great weekend, enjoy the music & dancing


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> right....When im away I
> ll try and keep in touch. If not on my ipad then I'll send a text message to say Im ok...or maybe not! I think Ive got everything I need.


You have a great time and make sure you behave yourself - badly!!! Take care love! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a nice lunch and have done a bit of knitting except I have knitted 6 pattern repeats and I should have only done 4 :roll: I got too engrossed in the TV programme (Chasing Shadows if anyone else was watching it!) and got carried away! off to bed with my cocoa now, Everyone over here,sleep well, everyone over there,enjoy the rest of your day, Judi........whatever!1 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I find it odd that there wasn't one with it, there wasn't one listed in the booklet of all that was supposed to come with it, so it wasn't an oversight!!!


With my Bernina, there were a number of feet supplied, then there was a pack of bonus feet. Then a year later, I was given anotherr bonus pack, but I have forgotten what was in that one 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> we have them we just call them ham steaks!!!


So do we, not sure if there is a coating around the edge, or not, now; because whoever makes them has become lazy, and they do not taste the same! :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Home now, tests were all clear. Much relief, thanks xxxx


I am so happy that all Mr P's tests were clear, must be a lot of worry off the mind xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a nice lunch and have done a bit of knitting except I have knitted 6 pattern repeats and I should have only done 4 :roll: I got too engrossed in the TV programme (Chasing Shadows if anyone else was watching it!) and got carried away! off to bed with my cocoa now, Everyone over here,sleep well, everyone over there,enjoy the rest of your day, Judi........whatever!1 xxxxxxxxxxxx


Just think 10 hours ahead of you, I am *SUPPOSED* to be just waking, as you are settling in for the night 😬😨


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love the sound of your outfit, Polly, nice choice in grey because you can change the look by adding different colours, I think you are going to look just right!! Would it be possible to carefully unpick the pockets from the inside of the blouse? Of course, this would only work if the pattern was 'busy' enough to camouflage any tiny stitch marks that might be left. Just a thought. Having a bit of a 'frontage' myself, I hate breast pockets, they seem to just draw attention to my...er..curves!  :roll: :lol:


That's a good idea. I'll check the pockets tomorrow. I was thinking the cowl might cover the pockets or I could put some fine crochet over them. I might wear a diffe rent top that is grey and has purple flowers sith sparklys on their centers.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I have some very sad news today. Gary the bunnie had to be put to sleep yesterday. He'd had another stroke. I believe hes 7 yrs ols. A great big floppy bunny. The family are so upset, I'm sad to see him go too, weve been expexting it for a while but its still horrible. He was my favourite out of the zoo theyve got.
> 
> We are supposed to be going up the river on DS's boat today but the weather isnt very good. We shall see what its like later.


That's sad news. Such gentle creatures. 
I've found about 15 small green apples. The odd thing is they are under a maple tree with no apple trees about. I thought the big rabbit or squirrelss might be saving them for winter.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

He was lovely! The more we love them the worse we feel when they are gone. But I'm sure he was loved and cared for so you have consolation knowing he had a fine life.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> right....When im away I
> ll try and keep in touch. If not on my ipad then I'll send a text message to say Im ok...or maybe not! I think Ive got everything I need.


Have a great weekend Susan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. just got up and Im having my fruit jouce. Really excited to go awayNOT...ther sun is shining.Im tired. Will do a catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. just got up and Im having my fruit jouce. Really excited to go awayNOT...ther sun is shining.Im tired. Will do a catch up.


Good morning, I'm still in bed having my coffee. Iam sure you will have a fun week end xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello. Tum seems fine. my case is packed. Ive had some coffee and I feel more like it now......Its a beautiful day. Ive never been to Liverpool before. Wonder if they sel;l yarn. Im not takind my knitting. Ive got my ipad and book.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello. Tum seems fine. my case is packed. Ive had some coffee and I feel more like it now......Its a beautiful day. Ive never been to Liverpool before. Wonder if they sel;l yarn. Im not takind my knitting. Ive got my ipad and book.


Have a great time. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls. Off to a textile fair today, lots of fabric and threads, might just have to buy a few bits and bobs.

Hope you all have a good day. catch you later and love you lots. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning ladies. Our rain is supposed to go away this morning (at least for a couple of days). I'm off to visit my young friend and her boys this morning. Purple - have a good time at the textile fair and Susan - have a fabulous weekend! I hope everyone is having a really good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't it satisfying when you've re-knit something and got it right?!! xxx


Yes!! yes it is, of course it would be even better if I could get it right the first time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! I have talked to my dad this morning and they are sending mom home this afternoon they wanted to send her to a rehab place because she won't get up and walk, but she wasn't having that and on top of all that they are saying she is diabetic.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple glad Mr. P got the all clear on his tests.

Gs have fun this weekend!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, had a nice time at the textile show. Got lots of ideas and bought a few bits of fabric.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, had a nice time at the textile show. Got lots of ideas and bought a few bits of fabric.


What no purple? Glad you had a good day!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a cubby hole behind the downstairs computer that the cat uses most of the time because the computer blows warm air in there. If I turn the computer off and don't turn it on until I get back, I can stuff the yarn in there until I return.
> I have hidey holes all over the house. I pack well


I don't hide mine. DH doesn't mind how much I have. He daren't. I didn't collect 10 motor vehicles I just have 3.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have Canadian back bacon. Not the same thing, I don't think.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> Peameal bacon (also known as cornmeal bacon) is a type of bacon originating in Toronto, Canada. The name reflects the historic practice of rolling the cured and trimmed boneless loin in dried and ground yellow peas, originally for preservation reasons. Since the war years it has been rolled in ground yellow cornmeal. It is low in fat, and slow cured. A pork loin is pickled in brine, then rolled in cornmeal and grilled in medium sized slices until the centre is slightly rare and the cornmeal coating and external fat turns crisp in the grill.
> ...


We love our bacon here in England. Bacon, fried eggs and fried red tomatoes sometimes with sausages, fried bread, mushrooms = real English breakfast.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *From London Girl*;Ok, this is typically how one of our bacon (or gammon) steaks would be served. Ooh, I'm hungry now, looking at that!!!


egg AND pineapple. You usually have to choose.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Now thats one ugly animal :roll:


But it makes the best wool in the world.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What no purple? Glad you had a good day!


The blue one is a ctually purple :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The blue one is a ctually purple :thumbup:


Thank heavens. I thought you'd changed. Don't ever do that. I love you just as you are.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, had a nice time at the textile show. Got lots of ideas and bought a few bits of fabric.


Ooooh. Good buys!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thank heavens. I thought you'd changed. Don't ever do that. I love you just as you are.


So do I!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The blue one is a ctually purple :thumbup:


Oh thank goodness for that, I thought you had had a bad shop lol. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry I have not been on today, not feeling so good. I'm off to bed now & hopefully tomorrow will be better. Night night & love to you all xx..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry I have not been on today, not feeling so good. I'm off to bed now & hopefully tomorrow will be better. Night night & love to you all xx..


Sorry you're not feeling well. Get some rest and hopefully feel better tomorrow. Sending you gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We love our bacon here in England. Bacon, fried eggs and fried red tomatoes sometimes with sausages, fried bread, mushrooms = real English breakfast.


A fully justified love, in my view. I loved the bacon at breakfast during our week in London! Bacon here in the States is OK, but nowhere near as good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> A fully justified love, in my view. I loved the bacon at breakfast during our week in London! Bacon here in the States is OK, but nowhere near as good.


Hi Katy, just dropped in to say goodnight. Hope you are well. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry I have not been on today, not feeling so good. I'm off to bed now & hopefully tomorrow will be better. Night night & love to you all xx..


Healing hugs, feel better soon xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thank heavens. I thought you'd changed. Don't ever do that. I love you just as you are.


Thanks Saxy snd Pam, love you guys too. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> A fully justified love, in my view. I loved the bacon at breakfast during our week in London! Bacon here in the States is OK, but nowhere near as good.


I will have bacon for breakfast, lunch & tea if i can


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry I have not been on today, not feeling so good. I'm off to bed now & hopefully tomorrow will be better. Night night & love to you all xx..


Feel better very soon dear,will be thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey.

I've had text from Susan, she is having fun although she didn't sleep to well as there were a crowd of football supporters in the hotel.

Off to supermarket this morning as family are coming for lunch tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello hello .... super excited that it is nearly the day !!!! or night as it will be when they get here !! or .... nearly night , oh well anyway its soon and i am bubbling over with excitement  

I havent gotten to talk to my sis or my parents either ... i had my silly stress test wednesday and i say silly because arent we all stressed at times lol .... it was chemically induced and let me tell you if you have never experienced this ... dont do it ! walk on the dang treadmill instead ... 
I was sick and puking for two days after and have just gotten my appetite back ... spaghetti at 5:30 am ... it does not matter since i havent kept anything down for two days and this i will  

Dont worry Purple and Londy , i am back on track and cant wait till you get here ... what on earth do you want to do first ?? eat ? sleep ? cry a little at the length of the trip ? you may do all these things in any order you choose  i promise  

Hugs to all of you on here im sorry im a little narrow minded lately or narrow focus ? 
ya'll know i love you all  
Talk to you all again soon and soon there will be pictures of the adventurers with me and Binky . 
XOXOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello hello .... super excited that it is nearly the day !!!! or night as it will be when they get here !! or .... nearly night , oh well anyway its soon and i am bubbling over with excitement
> 
> I havent gotten to talk to my sis or my parents either ... i had my silly stress test wednesday and i say silly because arent we all stressed at times lol .... it was chemically induced and let me tell you if you have never experienced this ... dont do it ! walk on the dang treadmill instead ...
> I was sick and puking for two days after and have just gotten my appetite back ... spaghetti at 5:30 am ... it does not matter since i havent kept anything down for two days and this i will
> ...


Hi Linky, so sorry you've been sick just take it easy. As you say we will probably want to do all that you said when we arrive. We leave here at noon our time and the first flight is about 8 hrs. We will try to sleep a bit so we are not completely shattered when we arrive. Just can't wait to give you loads of hugs. xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I've had text from Susan, she is having fun although she didn't sleep to well as there were a crowd of football supporters in the hotel.
> 
> ...


Surprised she didn't get up and lamp them all, :lol: :lol: !! Waiting for DD & gks to go to Bromley for some shopping, lunch and then we are seeing Joseph the Musical this afternoon! Back later, hopefully, Love yas xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello hello .... super excited that it is nearly the day !!!! or night as it will be when they get here !! or .... nearly night , oh well anyway its soon and i am bubbling over with excitement
> 
> I havent gotten to talk to my sis or my parents either ... i had my silly stress test wednesday and i say silly because arent we all stressed at times lol .... it was chemically induced and let me tell you if you have never experienced this ... dont do it ! walk on the dang treadmill instead ...
> I was sick and puking for two days after and have just gotten my appetite back ... spaghetti at 5:30 am ... it does not matter since i havent kept anything down for two days and this i will
> ...


Hi darlin'. good to see ya!! If we are crying when we arrive it will be with joy at finally meeting you both!! As for what we want to do first, can we wait and see when we get there, although everything you suggest sounds good to me, !! :lol: 
Sorry the stress test was so vile but glad you are over it now, just hope some good comes out of your suffering!!!
See you very, very, VERY, *VERY* soon!! xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry I have not been on today, not feeling so good. I'm off to bed now & hopefully tomorrow will be better. Night night & love to you all xx..


It's tomorrow now. Please be better.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will have bacon for breakfast, lunch & tea if i can


You'd drink a lot, or dehydrate.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello hello .... super excited that it is nearly the day !!!! or night as it will be when they get here !! or .... nearly night , oh well anyway its soon and i am bubbling over with excitement
> 
> I havent gotten to talk to my sis or my parents either ... i had my silly stress test wednesday and i say silly because arent we all stressed at times lol .... it was chemically induced and let me tell you if you have never experienced this ... dont do it ! walk on the dang treadmill instead ...
> I was sick and puking for two days after and have just gotten my appetite back ... spaghetti at 5:30 am ... it does not matter since i havent kept anything down for two days and this i will
> ...


If meeting up with Purple and Londy don't put you on a high, you're a lost cause. They'll cheer anyone up.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Sorry I have been out of communication for awhile. Have been under the weather for the past couple of weeks. Feeling some better now. Have been trying to keep abreast of all the news, but too many pages to catch up on.I know how Linky feels, excitement is running wild with Purple and Londy almost here and palooza right around the corner. Almost have my homework done, finally, for one of the classes I am taking.Excited to meet up with Jynx also. I am so excited to meet everyone and looking forward to making new friends also. Need to get everything ready for our weekend away. Don't know what DH will do on trip, but understand numerous other husbands will accompany their wives so hopefully some guy stuff will be found for them to do.Is lovely he is coming with me.

Susan have a grand time on your dancing weekend. Sorry it was so noisey for you and you didn't sleep well. Call the management and ask them to quiet these folks down, or just go lamp them.

Has anyone figured out how we can do a group skype from the palooza?? I so wish I was more technologically informed, but alas I am not.I would love to gab with everyone, it would seem like the whole gang would be there then. I will take my computer if we can skype, but if we can't I will leave it at home, as it is so heavy and bulky. 

Going to run as DH has his dialysis this morning so off we go. Hope everyone is feeling good and has a super weekend. Love ya all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Sorry I have been out of communication for awhile. Have been under the weather for the past couple of weeks. Feeling some better now. Have been trying to keep abreast of all the news, but too many pages to catch up on.I know how Linky feels, excitement is running wild with Purple and Londy almost here and palooza right around the corner. Almost have my homework done, finally, for one of the classes I am taking.Excited to meet up with Jynx also. I am so excited to meet everyone and looking forward to making new friends also. Need to get everything ready for our weekend away. Don't know what DH will do on trip, but understand numerous other husbands will accompany their wives so hopefully some guy stuff will be found for them to do.Is lovely he is coming with me.
> 
> Susan have a grand time on your dancing weekend. Sorry it was so noisey for you and you didn't sleep well. Call the management and ask them to quiet these folks down, or just go lamp them.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. So sorry you haven't been feeling so great. I hope you're on the mend now. Rest up for next weekend.

It's dry here this morning so as soon as it's daylight I'm off for a walk. Hugs to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't worry about lugging your computer, both Londy and I will be bringing our tablets and we can skype on them


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry I have not been on today, not feeling so good. I'm off to bed now & hopefully tomorrow will be better. Night night & love to you all xx..


Hope you had a reasonable sleep, and today finds you feeling much better xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The blue one is a ctually purple :thumbup:


I was wondering what had happened to purple, then had a thought that your eyes may be playing tricks on you - so now I am happy that there is purple in your gorgeous purchases 😊😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But it makes the best wool in the world.


Yes, the yarn is so light and warm; and beautiful to knit with 👍👕👕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, had a nice time at the textile show. Got lots of ideas and bought a few bits of fabric.


Looks like there might be some Christmas sewing ideas forming in your creative mind. You have some beautiful fabrics there. I need to get back into my sewing room, very soon; I am beginning to get withdrawals, and I have so much to do - and probably much more fabric than I need for the projects that I know i want to do - does that sound as crazy to anyone else, as it does to me?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't hide mine. DH doesn't mind how much I have. He daren't. I didn't collect 10 motor vehicles I just have 3.


I don't hide my purchases either, we each have a fortnightly allowance, to do with what ever we want. So he saves his for bike runs, bike parts, orpossibly a new Sony games machine, and I use mine for my knitting, sewing & spinning. Sometimes I actually accumulate quite a bit of money - then I will go on a Fibre Retreat. I missed going to the one this year, so hopefully I will have enough to go next year!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

It was lovely to meet Lifeline, and have a lovely chat with her. Skype is about 99.9% as good as meeting someone in person, the -0.1% is the inability to offer a drink and something to eat, but it could be arranged to each have something like that, so that it is more like a visit; than a chat from the other side of the globe.

I look forward to the next visit I have with someone, whether it be from the UK, or USA &#128522;&#128156;&#128154;


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> egg AND pineapple. You usually have to choose.


I think I might need to get some Ham steaks, I haven't had one of those forever, at least 2 years, and will also have to get the pineapple rings, to go with it - and of course some chips ...... we already have some eggs 👍🐖🐓🍟🍍☕ that is the ingredients for tea (hopefully Monday night), just with a little difference


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You'd drink a lot, or dehydrate.


Yes I would drink a lot - usually 2 to 3 litres of water a day, with my hot (warm drinks in between somewhere), more on the hot days 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:
 

> Morning ladies. Sorry I have been out of communication for awhile. Have been under the weather for the past couple of weeks. Feeling some better now. Have been trying to keep abreast of all the news, but too many pages to catch up on.I know how Linky feels, excitement is running wild with Purple and Londy almost here and palooza right around the corner. Almost have my homework done, finally, for one of the classes I am taking.Excited to meet up with Jynx also. I am so excited to meet everyone and looking forward to making new friends also. Need to get everything ready for our weekend away. Don't know what DH will do on trip, but understand numerous other husbands will accompany their wives so hopefully some guy stuff will be found for them to do.Is lovely he is coming with me.
> 
> Susan have a grand time on your dancing weekend. Sorry it was so noisey for you and you didn't sleep well. Call the management and ask them to quiet these folks down, or just go lamp them.
> 
> ...


Purly, just put skype on your iPad, and take that, it will be much easier for you. You just download it from the app store, the log in with your usual sign in details. I will have a look at the conference call on Skype, and if it can't be done for free, I think there is a skype card that can be purchased, or if not, I will just add some funds to my skype account, and do it that way.

Perhaps a different one of us could do something like this every couple of months, then we could have a communal chat every now and then 😆😊

It would help those of us who are far, far away, to meet everyone - not meaning anyone specific 😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am now going to check out the possibilities of conference calling via Skype, as I said previously, if i can't do it for free, I will add some funds, one way or another, and do it that way. Then if others are interested, we could each instigate a conference call, at different times throught the year. Then those that don't have the where with all to travel, can meet the rest of the group also. Let me know what everyone thinks of that idea, please!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It was lovely to meet Lifeline, and have a lovely chat with her. Skype is about 99.9% as good as meeting someone in person, the -0.1% is the inability to offer a drink and something to eat, but it could be arranged to each have something like that, so that it is more like a visit; than a chat from the other side of the globe.
> 
> I look forward to the next visit I have with someone, whether it be from the UK, or USA 😊💜💚


It was wonderful to meet you Judi. I totally agree with you about not being able to offer you a drink and eats. Looking forward to getting together for a chat again soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am now going to check out the possibilities of conference calling via Skype, as I said previously, if i can't do it for free, I will add some funds, one way or another, and do it that way. Then if others are interested, we could each instigate a conference call, at different times throught the year. Then those that don't have the where with all to travel, can meet the rest of the group also. Let me know what everyone thinks of that idea, please!


This is sounding good. Let us know what you come up with and we can take it from there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Looks like there might be some Christmas sewing ideas forming in your creative mind. You have some beautiful fabrics there. I need to get back into my sewing room, very soon; I am beginning to get withdrawals, and I have so much to do - and probably much more fabric than I need for the projects that I know i want to do - does that sound as crazy to anyone else, as it does to me?


Sounds quite normal to me. Yes there are some Christmas fabrics. Have to do some things for the WI christmas sale when I get back.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> This is sounding good. Let us know what you come up with and we can take it from there.


I agree!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thank heavens. I thought you'd changed. Don't ever do that. I love you just as you are.


I agree totally!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello it has been a busy day trying to get some things done but I had to go to mom and dads this morning and ended up being there way longer than I intended to be but I think we got things figured out for meals for them over the next couple of weeks.

I hope you all have a nice rest of the evening.

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I know I'm not very good at skyping, but Judi I like the sound of your idea. So glad you and Rebecca had a nice chat. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello it has been a busy day trying to get some things done but I had to go to mom and dads this morning and ended up being there way longer than I intended to be but I think we got things figured out for meals for them over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I hope you all have a nice rest of the evening.
> 
> ...


Hope your Mum is making good progress xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just checking in and see that there has been a discussion on bacon. It is a well known fact that bacon is the one food that will make a vegetarian fall off the wagon.... I love it in all shapes and forms, except the liquor and the chocolate. Some things just should remain pure!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've given up on trying to catch up.

Chris, sorry you are feeling poorly. Sure hope the upcoming treatment helps a bit.

Purple, love the fabrics... A friend just showed me a new way to do a quilt as you go that I am really wanting to try... if I could only walk through the sewing room.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan, I have another friend here on KP who lives in Liverpool. There are a couple of festivals that look like fun, but a rather industrial city. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Meeting another lady about having a sale at mom's tomorrow morning. Lots of the people I have talked to won't do it, as it is not a full house. I still have about a million pictures to sort through and my sister still hasn't decided when she will be down so I am going to chose items for everyone and then just sell it all. I've lost all the good dates and the timeframe that I wanted waiting for responses. Gripe, gripe, grumble, grumble....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rachel came home for the week-end and the girls stopped by for a little visit this evening. Wish I were on the other computer. I took pictures of them in my grandfather's full Indian headdress.... (They have Cherokee blood... though you wouldn't know it to look at them. They are very proud of their heritage and quite impressed that my grandfather had been adopted by a tribe in Oklahoma because of all his philanthropic work... Would love to know what happened to the handwoven blanket they also gave him... I know my brother took the peace pipe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing Londy and Purple in Ohio. Have not a clue what I am bringing, when I will find time to pack or how to get all mom's issues settled first,,, but...... will be there with bells on.... Me and the extra 35 pounds I've put on this year with all the stress and the activity limitations... just more to hug....
Time to take some knock out drops and get some sleep. Missing you all and hope to get back to "normal" soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've given up on trying to catch up.
> 
> Chris, sorry you are feeling poorly. Sure hope the upcoming treatment helps a bit.
> 
> Purple, love the fabrics... A friend just showed me a new way to do a quilt as you go that I am really wanting to try... if I could only walk through the sewing room.....


We shal have to grab some time to talk quilting. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Only 2 more sleeps to go before our big adventure. I am almost organized. 

Flo and Mini-me are packed and very excited.

the family are coming for lunch today, we may even sit in the garden.

hope everyone us having a good week end. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It was wonderful to meet you Judi. I totally agree with you about not being able to offer you a drink and eats. Looking forward to getting together for a chat again soon.


Well I have successfully forgotten the password for my new Skype identity, but have found my old skype identity, and somehow managed to log into that one, but I am not going to go back to that. I will wait until tomorrow evening, so that I can get a new password for my newest Skype. I even had that password written down, but Skype wouldn't accept it 😢😠. So to save confusing everyone else, I will just have to be patient, and wait the 24 hours to try for the new password, then I think I will let someone else know what that password is :shock: :roll: :roll: so I don't lose it again


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Only 2 more sleeps to go before our big adventure. I am almost organized.
> 
> Flo and Mini-me are packed and very excited.
> 
> ...


Hehehe!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hehehe!


Morning honey, have a lovely day xxxx

ps text from Susan, she is packed and on way home. Hopes to be here later


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Purple & Londy. I was hoping to skype with at least one of you, before you left for the US, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen, so I will just have to skype when you are settled in your digs, where ever you are staying. I will have a new password by then :roll: :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have successfully forgotten the password for my new Skype identity, but have found my old skype identity, and somehow managed to log into that one, but I am not going to go back to that. I will wait until tomorrow evening, so that I can get a new password for my newest Skype. I even had that password written down, but Skype wouldn't accept it 😢😠. So to save confusing everyone else, I will just have to be patient, and wait the 24 hours to try for the new password, then I think I will let someone else know what that password is :shock: :roll: :roll: so I don't lose it again


I write all my passwords down in code then a. Can't find them and/or b. Can't decipher my own code!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everybody, lovely day here today and the gks are here so we are going to the seaside with them. Jake's birthday falls while I am away so we are having an unofficial birthday today for him! He has had his presents and we are having pizza for lunch later. 
Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I write all my passwords down in code then a. Can't find them and/or b. Can't decipher my own code!


I put the current password into a file on my phone, but skype wouldn't accept it, and my DH lost my password book whend he cleaned off the tv cupboard, and he has no memory of moving the book. Now I have to get another one


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just finished my evening meal of ham steak, pineapple and chips; then I had a sweet lemon for dessert, now I am going to have a cup of tea and do some knitting - I haven't done any for a few days. So will catch you on the flip side xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have successfully forgotten the password for my new Skype identity, but have found my old skype identity, and somehow managed to log into that one, but I am not going to go back to that. I will wait until tomorrow evening, so that I can get a new password for my newest Skype. I even had that password written down, but Skype wouldn't accept it 😢😠. So to save confusing everyone else, I will just have to be patient, and wait the 24 hours to try for the new password, then I think I will let someone else know what that password is :shock: :roll: :roll: so I don't lose it again


Good morning/evening.

I stay signed into Skype all the time as I am the only one to use my tablet. I just put my profile as invisible rather than online.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Up with the birds today. Toothache occurred. Ouch. Is not nice. Getting ready to do some laundry and cleaning. Making meatloaf for supper today.

Purple and Londy wishing you safe travels, in case I miss the opportunity to do so. Can't wait to meet up with you ladies at the palooza. Know you will have a fun time with Linky and Binky. Please give them both hugs from me.

Londy please tell your DGS Happy Birthday from me.

Xiang glad you and Lifeline got to have a wonderful chat on skype. It is a shame that we can not all have cake and tea together, like we are in one another's homes. Xiang I do not have an I Pad. Just a PC computer. I was reading some message from skype that we can have group skyping free. Just unsure of how it works. Free is great if we can find out about it.

Jynx Sorry you are unable to post your beautiful DGDs picture you took with the head dress on. Perhaps bring them to the Palooza Can't wait to meet up with all you ladies. Don't worry about your weight gain.You will look beautiful no matter. Since I am on steroids I have changed so much I can't believe the face that stares back at me from the mirror, plus the weight that has plowed on.Just life I guess. See you soon.

Pam and Nitzi know you both are eager to meet up with Purple and Londy also. Know you all will have a swell time together.

GS Hope your weekend away was fun and relaxing for you. Did the revelers ever quiet down?????Will send pm to you.

Chrissy hope you are feeling better. It is a terrrible thing to be constantly in pain. especially back pain. Gentle hugs sent your way.

Lifeline Hope you get the correct zipper foot for your sewing machine. If you were supposed to get a zipper foot with your machine, I would let the manufacturer be aware you didn't recieve one and have them send you what you need without further payment. My DSIL just bought a new embroidery machine and it lasted just 3 weeks when the automatic threader broke. To get it fixed was such a big deal, that she just bought another new one. Things sure aren't made to last anymore, but the prices still go upward.

Binky glad to hear your Mom did so well with her surgery and that she is home so soon. You and your sister really take good care of your folks.

Linky am so sorry you had trouble with the stress test dye. Hope you are feeling much improved now and have a grand time with Ms.P and MsL.

Jolly let us know how the barn wedding went. Your outfit for it sounds lovely. Hope you had a good time.

Saxy I never hide anything I buy either. DH and I never complain about one another's hobbies or the cost involved with them. We enjoy what we do and DH lets me know about sales on yarn when he reads the paper. Bless him.

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone, as I love you all. Going to go get the day under way. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Up with the birds today. Toothache occurred. Ouch. Is not nice. Getting ready to do some laundry and cleaning. Making meatloaf for supper today.
> 
> Purple and Londy wishing you safe travels, in case I miss the opportunity to do so. Can't wait to meet up with you ladies at the palooza. Know you will have a fun time with Linky and Binky. Please give them both hugs from me.
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear you have toothache. That really isn't nice, hope you feel better soon.
It looks like my machine wasn't meant to come with a zipper foot, unfortunately :-(


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I put the current password into a file on my phone, but skype wouldn't accept it, and my DH lost my password book whend he cleaned off the tv cupboard, and he has no memory of moving the book. Now I have to get another one


OMG I'd kill him. I'd be lost without my password book.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a lovely day here. I had the boys overnight and they spent the morning tidying my front garden. I wouldn't let them touch the flower border as it is awash with Michaelmas daisies. A purple haze of colour.

Now they have been collected and DH and I are alone. Hopefully he will soon disappear off to the workshop and I can have some peace to work in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Only 2 more sleeps to go before our big adventure. I am almost organized.
> 
> Flo and Mini-me are packed and very excited.
> 
> ...


Yay!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everybody, lovely day here today and the gks are here so we are going to the seaside with them. Jake's birthday falls while I am away so we are having an unofficial birthday today for him! He has had his presents and we are having pizza for lunch later.
> Love to you all xxxxxx


Sounds like a lovely day you have planned.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning/evening.
> 
> I stay signed into Skype all the time as I am the only one to use my tablet. I just put my profile as invisible rather than online.


I do to, but I was installing skype onto our main computer, and skype would not recognize the password I had documented in my phone; then I had to many tried to log into skype, so now I need to wait until later today (the clock has just turned over to Monday) and it is frustrating the heck out of me! I used to be able to remember as many complicated passwords, that DH & I needed for anything that required a password :evil: :twisted: :? 😠


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny and warm Surrey. The family have ben to lunch and now gone of to their cousins birthday party. I have picked all the ripe tomatoes and am now making pasta sauce to put in the freezer.

Thank you for my lovely Bon Voyage card, I love you lot to bits.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Purly wrote[/b
Xiang glad you and Lifeline got to have a wonderful chat on skype. It is a shame that we can not all have cake and tea together, like we are in one another's homes. Xiang I do not have an I Pad. Just a PC computer. I was reading some message from skype that we can have group skyping free. Just unsure of how it works. Free is great if we can find out about it.

Hi Purly, I am trying to find😉into groups, but I have not yet workerď out how to make the groups. I will have to continue searching, and trying different methods.

If you do decide to get a tablet, get an Android one, they are much easier to use!

Have a great day, and we will skype again*


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I do to, but I was installing skype onto our main computer, and skype would not recognize the password I had documented in my phone; then I had to many tried to log into skype, so now I need to wait until later today (the clock has just turned over to Monday) and it is frustrating the heck out of me! I used to be able to remember as many complicated passwords, that DH & I needed for anything that required a password :evil: :twisted: :? 😠


Ok I understand. Hope you are getting a good sleep


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 2:12 pm and 26'C (79'F) Where did this weather come from?
I've been putting away the patio furniture and taking down the awnings for the winter. Seems wrong to do it when it is so warm out, but I just have to look the back of the yard where the silver maple is dropping its leaves already.
DD and I went to the Brighton Applefest yesterday on our run to pick up vegetables. I love this time of year. The vegetables are so inexpensive. There are lots of booths along the main street of Brighton and lots of people. Didn't buy anything except food. Had to hurry along before I got another message from work.
I did notice a lot of coloured trees along the road. There were a lot of reds and purples. So long as we don't get a major wind storm, they should stay put.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I do to, but I was installing skype onto our main computer, and skype would not recognize the password I had documented in my phone; then I had to many tried to log into skype, so now I need to wait until later today (the clock has just turned over to Monday) and it is frustrating the heck out of me! I used to be able to remember as many complicated passwords, that DH & I needed for anything that required a password :evil: :twisted: :? 😠


I try to make all my passwords a variation of each other.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292069-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

